# freddy roach a racist video inside



## panchman69




----------



## burn1

Just trying to pump up the fight!


----------



## Yungboy

Roach really exposed himself as being a true piece of shit.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

:rofl Yoooooo 
shit is *real!!!!*


----------



## Yungboy

Lol what did Garcia even do, all I heard him say is don't disrespect me Roach. Unless he was talking about somebody else. Ariza was the one that was doing most of the barking. Don't know why the man has to revert to racism.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

i always found it funny how a bunch of people pretend that roach is some "nice guy" because of his Parkinsons
i've always felt he was shady and had some scummy side to him..


----------



## Yungboy

~Cellzki~ said:


> i always found it funny how a bunch of people pretend that roach is some "nice guy" because of his Parkinsons
> i've always felt he was shady and had some scummy side to him..


Yeah dude was always an asshole, good trainer but scum, and a shit starter.


----------



## Leftsmash

Can someone break it down for me what Roach says? I'm tempted to click the video but the boss is still hanging around here at work and youtube is not really allowed.


----------



## Zopilote

~Cellzki~ said:


> i always found it funny how a bunch of people pretend that roach is some "nice guy" because of his Parkinsons
> i've always felt he was shady and had some scummy side to him..


Most funny has to be those pussy ass bitches crying about how Rios was makng fun of Roach a few years back....Like Freddie is some nice innocent guy.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

Freddie showed me the real him during that garbage ass HBO show abut him. He is a piece of shit person getting by on sympathy for living with a disease. 
He is a ugly person on the inside and I'm glad everyone can see it right in the open now.


----------



## Bogotazo

Roach telling Garcia to leave, that sounds like just competitive heating. Clearly there was a conflict schedule, Roach decided to be confrontational and Robert stood his ground.

"Mexican motherfucker" was uncalled for, racist shit. 

Ariza stuttering and saying "spit it out" was lower still I think. He sounds like such a whiny bitch trying to talk shit.

LMAO @ Brandon "can't we all just get along" happily on the machine :rofl


----------



## Smooth

Seen full video on twitter just now, ariza kicked roach LMAO!


----------



## FelixTrinidad

:lol: LOL at you morons who think this is real.. If this was real.. Roach will be dead.. You saw that fat looking retard trying to lunge at him and 'getting caught by security'.. rofl..

This whole thing is staged to promote a fight that isn't selling.
You wanna see something that's NOT staged?


----------



## Ricky42791

damn, nasty exchange between trainers, Alex Ariza was the worst though in my opinion


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Ariza is a fucking hanger on.. I will literally break him in 20 pieces and force feed his body parts to Manny Pacquaio as I force Roach to jack off nonstop.

All 3 of these retards are fucking pathetic and fake.

Only real G is Robert Garcia.. 

Rios got down syndrome so it's impossible to get him angry.. one moment he's like 'fuck you' the next moment he's giggling and saying 'lets get along' I guess he forgot his part in the script.. which was to assualt Roach....


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Once again.. if this was really real........ Roach would have been on the floor.

A stuttering old man gets in your face.. you clock him.. you don't talk shit and 'pretend' to get stopped by Security.

The fat Mexican was all in the Security's arms like 'DON'T LET ME GO BRO LET ME AT HIM' rofl.


----------



## Johnstown

Yungboy said:


> Roach really exposed himself as being a true piece of shit.


LOL....they where supposed to be out of the gym...when roach brought it up he admitted that he was supposed to be out of the gym but than said he wasn't leaving and basically laughed at Roach.


----------



## scrappylinks

classy from ariza to mock his parkinson's too

what a lot of silly bother


----------



## burn1

When did the "M" word become racist? :lol:


----------



## Johnstown

FelixTrinidad said:


> Once again.. if this was really real........ Roach would have been on the floor.
> 
> A stuttering old man gets in your face.. you clock him.. you don't talk shit and 'pretend' to get stopped by Security.
> 
> The fat Mexican was all in the Security's arms like 'DON'T LET ME GO BRO LET ME AT HIM' rofl.


well..you don't necessarily beat up a old man...but having said that...I suspect Roach would fuck you up.


----------



## Johnstown

Roach would fuck Ariza up


----------



## FelixTrinidad

scrappylinks said:


> classy from ariza to mock his parkinson's too
> 
> what a lot of silly bother


Ariza didn't even do it right.

After Ariza told Roach to 'get the fuck out' .. when Roach said 'what' Ariza should have said 'Did I stutter'?


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Johnstown said:


> well..you don't necessarily beat up a old man...but having said that...I suspect Roach would fuck you up.


:rofl I will kill Roach,Ariza,Rios,and Garcia 4v1.. rofl.
Their combined weight is like 300 Pounds.. dude. rofl.

Get fuk outta here with some P4P shit..


----------



## scrappylinks

lol at fucking ariza here trying to take the moral high ground tho


----------



## ~Cellzki~

burn1 said:


> When did the "M" word become racist? :lol:


it's the fact that he had to bring up his race that makes it racist..


----------



## Bogotazo

Yeah Ariza was the worst IMO. Did it not just once but multiple times. 

Roach saying "Mexican" isn't a slur but it's clearly highlighting their race with malevolence. 

Maybe Roach is just playing mind games, he's been around the sport long enough. He also comes across as a bitter fuck all the time, I guess for being criticized and mocked from even before getting to know Manny so I'm sure it's also part of his personality.


----------



## Yungboy

Johnstown said:


> LOL....they where supposed to be out of the gym...when roach brought it up he admitted that he was supposed to be out of the gym but than said he wasn't leaving and basically laughed at Roach.


Gives roach an excuse to be a racist asshole? Ariza comments were terrible aswell, but u guys keep making excuses for the man, let this of been Somebody like AB saying that.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

scrappylinks said:


> lol at fucking ariza here trying to take the moral high ground tho


:rofl Ariza is a moron.. I can't believe he kicked Roach.. he shoulda got onto the hood of a car and flying drop kick Roach from 20 feet.. like Larry Holmes.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Yungboy said:


> Gives roach an excuse to be a racist asshole? Ariza comments were terrible aswell, but u guys keep making excuses for the man, let this of been Somebody like AB saying that.


Roach have issues.. dude got Parkinsons.. Let's give you Parkinsons and let someone like me beat the shit out of you every day ok and make you into my sex slave..

now 20 years later.. you escape from me..let's see how well you handle society you judgmental fuck.


----------



## Executioner

:rofl at that fat guy in rios camp. dude would've went night night


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Damn Roach cut sick in about 2 seconds. Pretty sad all round only Rios' trainer really kept his cool. The fat mexican and Ariza couldn't even beat a Parkinson's Roach so I dunno why they acting tough :lol: Ariza was the lowest cunt there. Looks like the fight gonna get more hype. 

Bradon was just fucking loose as the whole time.


----------



## Johnstown

FelixTrinidad said:


> :rofl I will kill Roach,Ariza,Rios,and Garcia 4v1.. rofl.
> Their combined weight is like 300 Pounds.. dude. rofl.
> 
> Get fuk outta here with some P4P shit..


fighting back ground? or are you going to start talking bench press and shit?


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## MadcapMaxie

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah Ariza was the worst IMO. Did it not just once but multiple times.
> 
> Roach saying "Mexican" isn't a slur but it's clearly highlighting their race with malevolence.
> 
> Maybe Roach is just playing mind games, he's been around the sport long enough. He also comes across as a bitter fuck all the time, I guess for being criticized and mocked from even before getting to know Manny so I'm sure it's also part of his personality.


Maybe. Teddy Atlas did similar things. Hard to distinguish whether they're just being a cunt or being smart. Roach looked like he just lost his shit tbh.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

I would have kicked Freddie in the chest if he tried to run up on me too, Fuck Freddie. He saw Robert giving a interview and started the whole situation, the fact that he then lies about everything tells you what a piece of shit he is.

He must have thought Ellie was a fucking fan and not the media.


----------



## Yungboy

FelixTrinidad said:


> Roach have issues.. dude got Parkinsons.. Let's give you Parkinsons and let someone like me beat the shit out of you every day ok and make you into my sex slave..
> 
> now 20 years later.. you escape from me..let's see how well you handle society you judgmental fuck.


Lol what does him having Parkinsons, have to do with what he said. Maybe I shouldn't call him a bad person, because we all make mistakes and said racist shit that we probably didn't mean. And what Ariza said was terrible as well, the only reason I didn't mention it in the first place is because I paused the video after Roach made the remark. Dude u sound disturbed, why would u bring up Sex slaves?


----------



## Lilo

Lol at Roach being "racist".

No one call me a "British motherfucker" right.


----------



## guest

bballchump11 said:


>


:lol: makes me lol everytime


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

Lilo said:


> Lol at Roach being "racist".
> 
> No one call me a "British motherfucker" right.


cultural context you are completely ignorant of


----------



## Lilo

Sweethome_Bama said:


> cultural context you are completely ignorant of


Believe me I'm aware of the context. It's not racist.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

bballchump11 said:


>


Was that suppose to be funny? I know you were secretly amused by that.
I don't give a fuck about Roach but Muhammad Ali have the same disease.this is one area where we should never cross.
Look at yourself in the mirror and tell me that Ali shouldn't be admired by you.

Ali is my hero and anyone mocking his disease deserves to fucking die. Not get knocked out but die.

(Except for Rios.. I like Rios.. his punishment should just be to get knocked out cold)


----------



## Abraham

The Pacquiao backlash continues :lol:

Funny, I don't remember there being this much outrage when Angel Garcia called someone in Judah's camp a n*gger, or when he said Middle Eastern people can't fight. Or when Hopkins tried to use Calzaghe's race against him. Freddie Roach mostly comes across as a nice guy, but he isn't perfect.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Lilo said:


> Believe me I'm aware of the context. It's not racist.


it's not.. look at all the posters bashing Roach.. I'm not gonna say one word but just check it out.. It's pretty interesting...


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Abraham said:


> The Pacquiao backlash continues :lol:
> 
> Funny, I don't remember there being this much outrage when Angel Garcia called someone in Judah's camp a n*gger, or when he said Middle Eastern people can't fight. Or when Hopkins tried to use Calzaghe's race against him. Freddie Roach mostly comes across as a nice guy, but he isn't perfect.


Exactly.. just check out all the posters laughing at Roach and making fun of Roach... It's pretty amusing..

Yet I don't see 'all pactards' defending Roach........... most of us non bias fans know that making fun of Parkinsons is crossing the fucking line... in a way Roach's little explosion never did.. Roach was retarded for talking like that.. but what Ariza did was much worst.. and what Rios did is sub human.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

Lilo said:


> Believe me I'm aware of the context. It's not racist.


I have no reason to believe you. You quote of trying to equate it to you being called british tells me you are ignorant of the US cultural context.


----------



## bballchump11

FelixTrinidad said:


> Was that suppose to be funny? I know you were secretly amused by that.
> I don't give a fuck about Roach but Muhammad Ali have the same disease.this is one area where we should never cross.
> Look at yourself in the mirror and tell me that Ali shouldn't be admired by you.
> 
> Ali is my hero and anyone mocking his disease deserves to fucking die. Not get knocked out but die.
> 
> (Except for Rios.. I like Rios.. his punishment should just be to get knocked out cold)


Stop crying. Ali is a role model and an icon.

Freddie Roach is a fake piece of shit. Don't throw stones if you live in a glass house.


----------



## Bogotazo

MadcapMaxie said:


> Maybe. Teddy Atlas did similar things. Hard to distinguish whether they're just being a cunt or being smart. Roach looked like he just lost his shit tbh.


I think was a bit of both. I remember when he and Manny and DLH were both at the track at the same time for early morning training and he said something to the effect of "oh look it's the girls" and said hi ladies or something. I don't think he had anything against Oscar but the heat was on. It was clearly personal with Ariza but IMO not with Robert, not at first at least.


----------



## MGS

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Freddie showed me the real him during that garbage ass HBO show abut him.


Yup. This doesn't surprise me at all. IIRC from the show, his brother had an SS tattoo


----------



## FelixTrinidad

bballchump11 said:


> Stop crying. Ali is a role model and an icon.
> 
> Freddie Roach is a fake piece of shit. Don't throw stones if you live in a glass house.


Ok that's it..Let's spar for the honor of Ali.. Where do you live?

I'll represent Ali and all the Parkinsons victims and you represent Broner.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Sweethome_Bama said:


> cultural context you are completely ignorant of


Surely if he wanted to call him something racist he would say "******"?


----------



## bballchump11

Freddie Roach- "Ellie you fucking Jew" "You fucking Mexican"

Oh but Freddie isn't racist :rolleyes


----------



## FelixTrinidad

bballchump11 said:


>


:lol:.. Rios is just a clown.. always goofing around.


----------



## gyllespie

Eh, whatever. I'm sure after the fight they'll all apologize, shake hands, and everything will be water under the bridge. But please don't make excuses for Roach. That guy is no angel. Bossy old bitch. This isn't the first time he tried to get into a fight. There's another video of him getting into it with some young guy a while back. Roach thinks being a former boxer gives him power to talk down on others. Staged or not, you act like a cunt then you are a cunt. Simple as that.

Ariza is a POS for attacking Roach's disability. But why are many of you so sensitive about that? Back on ESB many of you were cracking jokes about amputees, retards, and midgets in the lounge. Hypocritical bastards. Lol.


----------



## bballchump11

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ok that's it..Let's spar for the honor of Ali.. Where do you live?
> 
> I'll represent Ali and all the Parkinsons victims and you represent Broner.


I live in Georgia, 30 minutes from Atlanta


----------



## MadcapMaxie

bballchump11 said:


> Freddie Roach- "Ellie you fucking Jew" "You fucking Mexican"
> 
> Oh but Freddie isn't racist :rolleyes


He called Ellie a fucking Jew? Link?


----------



## FelixTrinidad

bballchump11 said:


> Freddie Roach- "Ellie you fucking Jew" "You fucking Mexican"
> 
> Oh but Freddie isn't racist :rolleyes


What about Garcia calling Judah the 'N' word.. doesn't that effect you a lot more than what Freddie said?

I'm serious.. it makes no sense for you to be so negative towards Roach for saying a few racial slurs (or what you perceive as racial slurs) but yet you support Danny Garcia.. who's Dad ACTUALLY said a racial slur...

I mean especially considering your background.. I would have thought Garcia's insult would have made you angry?? Tom?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

MadcapMaxie said:


> Surely if he wanted to call him something racist he would say "******"?


Or he could call him a fucking mexican while going on a tirade after he disrespected the man during a interview.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

What's really confusing is how everyone that's bashing Roach for being a 'racist'... also supports Danny Garcia' who's camp are ACTUAL racists.. lol.

What Angel Garcia said is 10x worst than what Roach said because he literally used the most base form of the words....


----------



## MGS

so according to ESNEWS, the dude Roach called a "fucking Mexican" is actually Irish :lol:


----------



## ~Cellzki~

MadcapMaxie said:


> He called Ellie a fucking Jew? Link?


1:30


----------



## MGS

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ok that's it..Let's spar for the honor of Ali.. Where do you live?
> 
> I'll represent Ali and all the Parkinsons victims and you represent Broner.


can you do the shuffle? cause if you can't do the shuffle...


----------



## FelixTrinidad

gyllespie said:


> Eh, whatever. I'm sure after the fight they'll all apologize, shake hands, and everything will be water under the bridge. But please don't make excuses for Roach. That guy is no angel. Bossy old bitch. This isn't the first time he tried to get into a fight. There's another video of him getting into it with some young guy a while back. Roach thinks being a former boxer gives him power to talk down on others. Staged or not, you act like a cunt then you are a cunt. Simple as that.
> 
> Ariza is a POS for attacking Roach's disability. But why are many of you so sensitive about that? Back on ESB many of you were cracking jokes about amputees, retards, and *midgets* in the lounge. Hypocritical bastards. Lol.


A midget isn't a disability.... Gary Russell Jr is a midget.. that doesn't make him disabled..


----------



## FelixTrinidad

FelixTrinidad said:


> What about Garcia calling Judah the 'N' word.. doesn't that effect you a lot more than what Freddie said?
> 
> I'm serious.. it makes no sense for you to be so negative towards Roach for saying a few racial slurs (or what you perceive as racial slurs) but yet you support Danny Garcia.. who's Dad ACTUALLY said a racial slur...
> 
> I mean especially considering your background.. I would have thought Garcia's insult would have made you angry?? Tom?


I would like an honest answer. Because that is a great question.

Why are the posters bashing Roach for being a racist towards a Mexican.. not caring about how Angel actually called Judah the 'N' word.. in a extremely racist way...?Especially since it should RIGHTFULLY affect these posters more?

Legit question and a non bias one.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

FelixTrinidad said:


> I would like an honest answer. Because that is a great question.
> 
> Why are the posters bashing Roach for being a racist towards a Mexican.. not caring about how Angel actually called Judah the 'N' word.. in a extremely racist way...?Especially since it should RIGHTFULLY affect these posters more?
> 
> Legit question and a non bias one.


This isn't a thread about angel, it is a thread about Freddie.
That said there were people on this site who said Angel was a racist when they saw video of how he was acting at the autograph signing.


----------



## bjl12

~Cellzki~ said:


> i always found it funny how a bunch of people pretend that roach is some "nice guy" because of his Parkinsons
> i've always felt he was shady and had some scummy side to him..


He trains a PED using athlete (or used PED's at one point). He lies in almost all of his interviews. He's a huge hypocrite...refusing Floyd's OSDT and then demanding Margarito take OSDT. He picks on fighters who are going through hard times in their career, coming off losses and KO's, or who are definitely over-the-hill but own a marquee name.

Roach is a fucking fraud. He's supposed to be a good offensive trainer, but Khan and JCC Jr. couldn't deal with his scumbag ass, which says something

I'm an admitted Roach/Pac hater. I don't dislike either one of them, personally, but I can't tolerate the way they are portrayed.

Roach's "racism" is not a big deal. Remember Garcia/Margarito made fun of Roach for having Parkinson's a few years back. Roach has a sour vagina about the whole thing still


----------



## bballchump11

MadcapMaxie said:


> He called Ellie a fucking Jew? Link?


I'm looking for it, but I saw Robert mention it and Ellie says it too in his video. They both could be making it up though








FelixTrinidad said:


> What about Garcia calling Judah the 'N' word.. doesn't that effect you a lot more than what Freddie said?
> 
> I'm serious.. it makes no sense for you to be so negative towards Roach for saying a few racial slurs (or what you perceive as racial slurs) but yet you support Danny Garcia.. who's Dad ACTUALLY said a racial slur...
> 
> I mean especially considering your background.. I would have thought Garcia's insult would have made you angry?? Tom?


yeah I got on Angel for saying that to Judah also. I was very disappointed in Angel for saying that


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Sweethome_Bama said:


> This isn't a thread about angel, it is a thread about Freddie.
> That said there were people on this site who said Angel was a racist when they saw video of how he was acting at the autograph signing.


You don't support Garcia.


----------



## thehook13

Man that video was unexpected. Roach looks like the piece of shit :lol:

Ariza no good though :lol:


----------



## bballchump11

bjl12 said:


> He trains a PED using athlete (or used PED's at one point). He lies in almost all of his interviews. He's a huge hypocrite...refusing Floyd's OSDT and then demanding Margarito take OSDT. He picks on fighters who are going through hard times in their career, coming off losses and KO's, or who are definitely over-the-hill but own a marquee name.
> 
> Roach is a fucking fraud. He's supposed to be a good offensive trainer, but Khan and JCC Jr. couldn't deal with his scumbag ass, which says something


well said


----------



## MadcapMaxie

bballchump11 said:


> I'm looking for it, but I saw Robert mention it and Ellie says it too in his video. They both could be making it up though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I got on Angel for saying that to Judah also. I was very disappointed in Angel for saying that


Hmmm. One of the comments...

"LMAO but Elie... you ARE a fucking Jew. hahahaha oh and mexicans only dominate the lower divisions. it's a well known fact that robert garcia's camp are a bunch of scumbags, mocking Roach for his Parkinson's. What he said was wrong, but you're such a shit-stirring little scumbag Elie, really."

Seems nobody is clean in this.


----------



## Reppin501

Roach was a dick, after his faggotry, it was anything goes. Fuck him...


----------



## MGS

FelixTrinidad said:


> I would like an honest answer. Because that is a great question.
> 
> Why are the posters bashing Roach for being a racist towards a Mexican.. not caring about how Angel actually called Judah the 'N' word.. in a extremely racist way...?Especially since it should RIGHTFULLY affect these posters more?
> 
> Legit question and a non bias one.


People criticized him for sure. Also, everyone already knew Garcia's a spaz. No one takes him serious.


----------



## thehook13

I can't believe he did that in front a room full of cameras and media.It will be interesting if this is reported or put on 24/7.

Doubtful, they love to make HOF trainer look like an angel


----------



## MGS

thehook13 said:


> I can't believe he did that in front a room full of cameras and media.It will be interesting if this is reported or put on 24/7.
> 
> Doubtful, they love to make HOF trainer look like an angel


wonder if they're just hyping the fight. cause i dont think a lot of people will buy this one


----------



## Leftsmash

FelixTrinidad said:


> What's really confusing is how everyone that's bashing Roach for being a 'racist'... also supports Danny Garcia' who's camp are ACTUAL racists.. lol.
> 
> What Angel Garcia said is 10x worst than what Roach said because he literally used the most base form of the words....


Angel Garcia did get major shit for it and rightfully so for his comments about Judah, so much that even on youtube there was a video of him where he was backtracking on it.

It's more the fact that Roach portrays himself as something different when in reality he's no angel at all and has been dishonest in many occasions so that's the reason he gets shit.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

thehook13 said:


> I can't believe he did that in front a room full of cameras and media.It will be interesting if this is reported or put on 24/7.
> 
> Doubtful, they love to make HOF trainer look like an angel


Meh. Boxing has so many POS in it that calling someone a "Mexican Motherfucker" really shouldn't even register. In any case I don't think he was trying to be racist I'm Aussie and even I know that he could've said "******" or something.

Joe Louis' trainer murdered 3 people and he's revered and is in the HOF go figure.


----------



## bballchump11

MadcapMaxie said:


> Hmmm. One of the comments...
> 
> "LMAO but Elie... you ARE a fucking Jew. hahahaha oh and mexicans only dominate the lower divisions. it's a well known fact that robert garcia's camp are a bunch of scumbags, mocking Roach for his Parkinson's. What he said was wrong, but you're such a shit-stirring little scumbag Elie, really."
> 
> Seems nobody is clean in this.


:lol: yeah I saw that comment. That shit is straight sad.

and I found a video of Roach saying it
@ 2:53 "And get him the fuck out of here to fucking Jew motherfucker"







Leftsmash said:


> Angel Garcia did get major shit for it and rightfully so for his comments about Judah, so much that even a youtube he was backtracking on it.
> 
> It's more the fact that Roach portrays himself as something different when in reality he's no angel at all and has been dishonest in many occasions so that's the reason he gets shit.


yeah that's the main thing too. I was gonna mention it, but couldn't be bothered since I never know when Felixtrinidad is trolling or not.

We all know Angel is a scumbag already. Roach is fake as hell and gets away with his crap all the time. It's time that he gets exposed for what he is


----------



## Hatesrats

Roach showed his ass, Feel bad for him.


----------



## JMP

Roach is a cunt and Ariza's a cunt, as well. Two guys who are good at what they do, but also two guys with huge egos who happen to be massive douchebags.

Best part about that video was Brandon at the end. "Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## thehook13

MGS said:


> wonder if they're just hyping the fight. cause i dont think a lot of people will buy this one


Considering all the mexicans Freddies dealt with in the past it's a shame he comes out and swings at robert garcia. Something must have ticked freddie off that or he's pulling tricks

He wants to piss off the mexicans, try and psyche Rios out or something

Ariza had somethign to do with it, did anyone notice Ariza giving someone the eye early in that video before all the shit happened. Ariza and Roach have fucking issues


----------



## Yungboy

He called Ellie a fuckin Jew. Wow, Freddie really has a lot hate and jealousy in his heart.


----------



## BHAFC

Fucking idiots calling this a script, let me guess calling elie sechback a fucking jew was part of the script aswell to get people to buy ppv :-(


----------



## Johnstown

Yungboy said:


> He called Ellie a fuckin Jew. Wow, Freddie really has a lot hate and jealousy in his heart.


----------



## Hatesrats

I wonder IF HBO/will use this footage???
(Racist remarks & all, We are living in a PC world now)


----------



## MadcapMaxie

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: yeah I saw that comment. That shit is straight sad.
> 
> and I found a video of Roach saying it
> @ 2:53 "And get him the fuck out of here to fucking Jew motherfucker"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that's the main thing too. I was gonna mention it, but couldn't be bothered since I never know when Felixtrinidad is trolling or not.
> 
> We all know Angel is a scumbag already. Roach is fake as hell and gets away with his crap all the time. It's time that he gets exposed for what he is


I dunno why but I lol'd when I heard him say that.

Ariza was the biggest scum here making fun of his parkinson's and instigating a physical confrontation then hiding at the back only coming out when it was safe.


----------



## thehook13

At least freddie copped Alex Arizas boot to the guts for his efforts :lol:


----------



## Johnstown

I don't know....roach sure as hell shouldn't have came at him like that...but they where staying past the time....and when roach brought it up they basically blew him off and acted like he was a bitch.


----------



## Zopilote

Ive said it before and ill say it again.

Fuck CACARoach, he's always been a piece of shit


----------



## bballchump11

MadcapMaxie said:


> I dunno why but I lol'd when I heard him say that.
> 
> Ariza was the biggest scum here making fun of his parkinson's and instigating a physical confrontation then hiding at the back only coming out when it was safe.


yeah no doubt. Ariza came off as a pussy. He's probably the main reason things escalated. If Robert and Roach just talked to each other, it wouldn't have reached that level


----------



## Abraham

Hatesrats said:


> I wonder IF HBO/will use this footage???
> (Racist remarks & all, We are living in a PC world now)


It doesn't look like the 24/7 cameras were there, and I can't see HBO using amateur footage, so, no. Most likely not. What would the point be?


----------



## MGS

that gif :rofl


----------



## ~Cellzki~

thehook13 said:


> At least freddie copped Alex Arizas boot to the guts for his efforts :lol:


lol what a kick..


----------



## Hatesrats

Abraham said:


> It doesn't look like the 24/7 cameras were there, and I can't see HBO using amateur footage, so, no. Most likely not. What would the point be?


Wasn't the "Rios doing the Roach" Ellie footage??
In the lead up to Margarito/Pac they defo talked about it maybe even showed it. (Dont remember)

Defo understand HBO not wanting acknowledge Roach's racism tho.


----------



## JMP

bballchump11 said:


> yeah no doubt. Ariza came off as a pussy. He's probably the main reason things escalated. If Robert and Roach just talked to each other, it wouldn't have reached that level


Yeah no doubt, Garcia and Roach having a civil conversation to sort out their problems would've been ideal (even after Roach called him a POS). Problem is, I don't know if Roach or the rest of Team Rios (minus Brandon and Robert) are capable of keeping their tempers and aggression in check when things get heated. Between Roach's "piece of shit" and "Mexican motherfucker", Ariza's kick and Parkinson's mocking, and that one fat dude going ape shit, it wasn't a good look. Nobody did themselves any favors aside from Robert...and Brandon in the background just doing his thing watching.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

thehook13 said:


> At least freddie copped Alex Arizas boot to the guts for his efforts :lol:


Such a bitch move. Relatively young dude kicking an old man with Parkinson's in the chest. Kicking someone in the chest is a bitch move in itself haven't seen that since primary school but then to hide behind everyone and continue talking shit? Total pussy.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

was definitely uncalled for tho. u don't kick a man with parkinsons. u just don't...


----------



## Johnstown

MadcapMaxie said:


> Such a bitch move. Relatively young dude kicking an old man with Parkinson's in the chest. Kicking someone in the chest is a bitch move in itself haven't seen that since primary school but then to hide behind everyone and continue talking shit? Total pussy.


the way he jumped back too...you could tell didn't really want to go..id honestly put my money on Roach even at this point though.


----------



## Abraham

Hatesrats said:


> Wasn't the "Rios doing the Roach" Ellie footage??
> In the lead up to Margarito/Pac they defo talked about it maybe even showed it. (Dont remember)
> 
> Defo understand HBO not wanting acknowledge Roach's racism tho.


I think they showed someone watching it. They didn't actually show it.


----------



## thehook13

Alex ariza just putting his foot down on racism. i see nothing wrong with that.

wild card shirt guy wants to press charges. fuck him and racist roach


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Another vid






This shit gonna hit 20 pages in the next few hours.


----------



## thehook13

MadcapMaxie said:


> Such a bitch move. Relatively young dude kicking an old man with Parkinson's in the chest. Kicking someone in the chest is a bitch move in itself haven't seen that since primary school but then to hide behind everyone and continue talking shit? Total pussy.


He's just stamping out racism. putting his foot down on serious issues


----------



## Hatesrats

thehook13 said:


> Alex ariza just putting his foot down on racism. i see nothing wrong with that.
> 
> wild card shirt guy wants to press charges. fuck him and racist roach


Ariza called that dude a "******"... Gays gonna be outraged.
(PC world)


----------



## bballchump11

JMP said:


> Yeah no doubt, Garcia and Roach having a civil conversation to sort out their problems would've been ideal (even after Roach called him a POS). Problem is, I don't know if Roach or the rest of Team Rios (minus Brandon and Robert) are capable of keeping their tempers and aggression in check when things get heated. Between Roach's "piece of shit" and "Mexican motherfucker", Ariza's kick and Parkinson's mocking, and that one fat dude going ape shit, it wasn't a good look. Nobody did themselves any favors aside from Robert...and Brandon in the background just doing his thing watching.


yeah I agree with you fully. Roach came at Robert wrong, but he wasn't going off on him. He was just trying to clear things up and ask for respect. Ariza was in the background talked crap and it made Roach even more hot.

Ellie made a good point though. I wonder how Arum is gonna react to that Jew comment :hey


----------



## thehook13

Hatesrats said:


> Ariza called that dude a "******"... Gays gonna be outraged.
> (PC world)


Ariza called him a ******, then a bitch, booted him in the chest, constantly mocked his disability, then stood there with a straight face telling the camera that racism was the wrong way to go about it. :lol:


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Johnstown said:


> the way he jumped back too...you could tell didn't really want to go..id honestly put my money on Roach even at this point though.


Yeah no shit he hide behind like 3 guys a second after he did it. He didn't want a piece of an old, disease crippled man unless it was a cheap shot. Funny thing is though Roach wasn't effected in the slightest, didn't grunt or get winded or anything. Ariza wishes he could be that tough.


----------



## bballchump11

MadcapMaxie said:


> Such a bitch move. Relatively young dude kicking an old man with Parkinson's in the chest. Kicking someone in the chest is a bitch move in itself haven't seen that since primary school but then to hide behind everyone and continue talking shit? Total pussy.


I think Ariza knew Roach would have fucked him up, so he preemptively kicked him in the chest :lol: It's funny saying it out loud.


----------



## uraharakisuke

Roach, Ariza and Floyd should all hang out. Classless scumbags.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

thehook13 said:


> At least freddie copped Alex Arizas boot to the guts for his efforts :lol:


if u think about it, this gif has alot of potential..


----------



## JMP

bballchump11 said:


> I wonder how Arum is gonna react to that Jew comment :hey


I'd be willing to pay PPV money to see Arum walk up to Roach and kick him in the chest.


----------



## Johnstown

MadcapMaxie said:


> Yeah no shit he hide behind like 3 guys a second after he did it. He didn't want a piece of an old, disease crippled man unless it was a cheap shot. Funny thing is though Roach wasn't effected in the slightest, didn't grunt or get winded or anything. Ariza wishes he could be that tough.


my trainer..who has brain damage and was a ex pro (fought for middle weight titles twice) like to spar....I refuse to hit him in the head...but I will tee off on his body to try to keep him off....fucker doesn't do abs or anything else but u still just cant hurt him with body shots....we have a pro cruiserweight who spars him the same way and goes hard to body as well and cant hurt him there either.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Johnstown said:


> my trainer..who has brain damage and was a ex pro (fought for middle weight titles twice) like to spar....I refuse to hit him in the head...but I will tee off on his body to try to keep him off....fucker doesn't do abs or anything else but u still just cant hurt him with body shots....we have a pro cruiserweight who spars him the same way and goes hard to body as well and cant hurt him there either.


Yeah from doing probably thousands of sit ups and getting hit there a lot when he was younger. My dad is similar, he's got a gut on him but it's solid rock. Used to do tons of ab shit when he was younger.

What's your trainers name?


----------



## thehook13

MadcapMaxie said:


> Another vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shit gonna hit 20 pages in the next few hours.


Freddies recount of events is a little one sided :rofl


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

FelixTrinidad said:


> What about Garcia calling Judah the 'N' word.. doesn't that effect you a lot more than what Freddie said?
> 
> I'm serious.. it makes no sense for you to be so negative towards Roach for saying a few racial slurs (or what you perceive as racial slurs) but yet you support Danny Garcia.. who's Dad ACTUALLY said a racial slur...
> 
> I mean especially considering your background.. I would have thought Garcia's insult would have made you angry?? Tom?


No he's not an Uncle Tom, just a ****** with Mayweather's nuts in his throat.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Team:Roach,Broner,Ariza,and Angel Garcia would make for the most hated boxing team right now.

Would love it if they all died in a plane crash.


Man I have NO RESPECT for Roach.. This guy's a fake azz wannabe.. he just trying to be someone he's not. He is not nice and he's a racist.

I don't pity him because he got the shakes... ...


----------



## bballchump11

JMP said:


> I'd be willing to pay PPV money to see Arum walk up to Roach and kick him in the chest.


:rofl and I hope nobody holds them back


----------



## FelixTrinidad

thehook13 said:


> Freddies recount of events is a little one sided :rofl


Freddie trying to be the angel here.. Motherfucker pisses me off so much. Rios and Robert was just minding their own business when Freddy cacaroach came in and started shit.

Dirty Puta.. I wish Garcia had clocked him.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

thehook13 said:


> Freddies recount of events is a little one sided :rofl


Well you see for Freddie "Get the fuck out of here you piece of shit" means "Please sir could you kindly remove yourself from this facility?"

To be honest regarding Ariza all he said was "Throw me out" while they were yelling at him to "GTFO" and he did kick him.


----------



## bballchump11

Bjj_Boxer said:


> No he's not an Uncle Tom, just a ****** with Mayweather's nuts in his throat.


is your faggotass talking about me? I don't see Mayweather anyhow related to anything in this thread. Maybe his nuts are on your mind


----------



## FelixTrinidad

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl and I hope nobody holds them back


Ya Freddy is such a vicious scumbag.. I love it how he talk SHIT about other trainers and stuff.

He does all the bad things other trainers do.. and yet still talk shit..

Don't throw stones if you live in a glass house Freddy.. because I'll break your mouth.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

uraharakisuke said:


> Roach, Ariza and Floyd should all hang out. Classless scumbags.


Dude is a multi-millionaire sounds like he's recording this on a toaster.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> is your faggotass talking about me? I don't see Mayweather anyhow related to anything in this thread. Maybe his nuts are on your mind


Yes ******, talking about you and your "who's prettier" ****** ass. We all know why you hate Roach.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

thehook13 said:


> Ariza called him a ******, then a bitch, booted him in the chest, constantly mocked his disability, then stood there with a straight face telling the camera that racism was the wrong way to go about it. :lol:


Ariza is pure scum and so is Rios.. What they said to Freddy crossed the line .


----------



## thehook13

FelixTrinidad said:


> Freddie trying to be the angel here.. Motherfucker pisses me off so much. Rios and Robert was just minding their own business when Freddy cacaroach came in and started shit.
> 
> Dirty Puta.. I wish Garcia had clocked him.


To be fair, did you see Alex Ariza retelling the events after we just saw. He is one manipulative piece of shit too. This is embarrassing time to be a boxing fan. Clearly some resentment both ways between roach and this team


----------



## bballchump11

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ya Freddy is such a vicious scumbag.. I love it how he talk SHIT about other trainers and stuff.
> 
> He does all the bad things other trainers do.. and yet still talk shit..
> 
> Don't throw stones if you live in a glass house Freddy.. because I'll break your mouth.


Yeah I'm with you. Robert Garcia is one of the most respectable trainers in the game. Freddie came up to him all wrong and is so fake. But despite all of this, I bet they try to make Garcia out as the bad guy again. They tried to make him and his family out as the bad guy with the Ortiz situation also.

Ariza is a piece of shit though



Bjj_Boxer said:


> Yes ******, talking about you and your "who's prettier" ****** ass. We all know why you hate Roach.


:lol: who the fuck are you? I don't even know who you are and I'm famous to you. I must have really pissed you off in the past. 
and don't still my insult. I called you a faggotass first :good

Get Mayweather's nuts off your mind


----------



## Hatesrats

This is going to be huge... ESPN on the scene aswell.
(with racism in sports being the "rage")


----------



## MadcapMaxie

MadcapMaxie said:


> Another vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shit gonna hit 20 pages in the next few hours.


Watching Ariza side to the story LOL. Dude does a complete 180 in his attitude.

"Rational people don't do that". Yeah look at yourself you reptilian motherfucker.

This comment though "Roach - overreacted and made it personal, made racial slurs which couldve been avoided
Garcia - don't be mistaken, he's playing good guy. he allows his camp to diss roach
Ariza - the real piece of shit.
Rios - doesnt give a fuck. only thinks ka-ching!
Pacquiao - will fuck Rios up"


----------



## KOTF

LOL there was more action here then in Wlad-Povetkin


----------



## tliang1000

Roach sounds like Dealt_with.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I'm with you. Robert Garcia is one of the most respectable trainers in the game. Freddie came up to him all wrong and is so fake. But despite all of this, I bet they try to make Garcia out as the bad guy again. They tried to make him and his family out as the bad guy with the Ortiz situation also.
> 
> Ariza is a piece of shit though
> 
> :lol: who the fuck are you? I don't even know who you are and I'm famous to you. I must have really pissed you off in the past.
> and don't still my insult. I called you a faggotass first :good
> 
> Get Mayweather's nuts off your mind


Famous? Really dude? I just know you are a ****** that's all. I used to fuck your mom and she always told me about how disappointed she was with her "****** son"...


----------



## thehook13

Here's the photo on Pacquiao Facebook :lol:

This last fight press conference going to be very good


----------



## bballchump11

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Famous? Really dude? I just know you are a ****** that's all. I used to fuck your mom and she always told me about how disappointed she was with her "****** son"...


that's pretty a pretty weak and obscure diss. Which butthurt bitch are you? Real_Truth or Boxing_Rn. I got both those racist bitches banned and exposed on ESB :lol:


----------



## tliang1000

thehook13 said:


> Alex ariza just putting his foot down on racism. i see nothing wrong with that.
> 
> wild card shirt guy wants to press charges. fuck him and racist roach


He will fail In pressing charges bc Alex can claim self defense. Roach was walking to Alex while in heated argument.


----------



## Kampioni

Ariza sounded like someone you'd hear over call of duty on the mic.


----------



## Bogotazo

I don't get what the hatred towards Roach is. He's not made out to be a saint. He's always been bitter and confrontational and there's rivalry between the trainers in the last week leading up to camp, and Ariza is there talking shit too. No excuses for calling people Mexicans and Jews (not slurs but clearly offensive emphasis) but what Ariza did was worse. He's a bitter guy with a rough background in the lead up to an important fight against a top trainer working with a traitorous enemy. Maybe I'm just biased because I like Roach as a strategist but I don't see how this is mega news. Boxing doesn't always have the classiest cast.


----------



## thehook13

tliang1000 said:


> He will fail In pressing charges bc Alex can claim self defense. Roach was walking to Alex while in heated argument.


This is china we're talking about... :lol:


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

That was racist, don't care I still want Manny to spark this fool.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> that's pretty a pretty weak and obscure diss. Which butthurt bitch are you? Real_Truth or Boxing_Rn. I got both those racist bitches banned and exposed on ESB :lol:


I don't know who the fuck you are talking about. Like I said, I used to fuck your mom and she was always bitching about her "****** son"


----------



## ~Cellzki~

bballchump11 said:


> that's pretty a pretty weak and obscure diss. Which butthurt bitch are you? Real_Truth or *Boxing_Rn*. I got both those racist bitches banned and exposed on ESB :lol:


:lol: i remember that thread u made about his sister. he was mad af..


----------



## ChicoTheBoy

panchman69 said:


>


To be fair, if there time in the gym was done they should have got the fuck out. Its not Freddies fault if they didnt manage their time.

And hey, Freddie said some racist shit and Ariza was making fun of Freddies illness. Call it even?

Ohh Kill em.


----------



## Bogotazo

MadcapMaxie said:


> Watching Ariza side to the story LOL. Dude does a complete 180 in his attitude.
> 
> "Rational people don't do that". Yeah look at yourself you reptilian motherfucker.
> 
> This comment though "Roach - overreacted and made it personal, made racial slurs which couldve been avoided
> Garcia - don't be mistaken, he's playing good guy. he allows his camp to diss roach
> Ariza - the real piece of shit.
> Rios - doesnt give a fuck. only thinks ka-ching!
> Pacquiao - will fuck Rios up"


This.


----------



## bballchump11

Bjj_Boxer said:


> I don't know who the fuck you are talking about. Like I said, I used to fuck your mom and she was always bitching about her "****** son"


meh, this is getting boring now. You're trying to get famous too by attacking me like I'm Jay Z or 50 Cent. 
Enjoy being a nobody



~Cellzki~ said:


> :lol: i remember that thread u made about his sister. he was mad af..


:rofl:rofl holy shit, I forgot about that. He threatened me over it and I put him on blast about how much of a slut his sister was


----------



## tliang1000

thehook13 said:


> This is china we're talking about... :lol:


 LOL. China would've let them duke it out. Hell they'll let politicians beat each other up in the courtroom in the presences of law enforcement. Well Taiwan for sure...


----------



## Lilo

Roach calls a Mexican guy a "Mexican", he calls a Jewish guy a "Jew".

Blatant racist. He clearly believes in White Supremacy.

:amir


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> meh, this is getting boring now. You're trying to get famous too by attacking me like I'm Jay Z or 50 Cent.
> Enjoy being a nobody
> 
> :rofl:rofl holy shit, I forgot about that. He threatened me over it and I put him on blast about how much of a slut his sister was


Damn, your mom was right. Who the fuck comes on a boxing site and claims to be famous? I might fuck her again to comfort her. Can you try not being so much of a ******, I'm getting tired of fucking your mom for comfort dude.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

thehook13 said:


> To be fair, did you see Alex Ariza retelling the events after we just saw. He is one manipulative piece of shit too. This is embarrassing time to be a boxing fan. Clearly some resentment both ways between roach and this team


Ya Ariza is a piece of shit. I'm sicken by him. Roach shouldn't have called them those bad words.. although it wasn't that bad.
But Ariza never should have kicked him.. what a fucking scumbag. I wish I can kick him in the head and make him explode. It will be funny watching him get his head kicked off by a beast.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

This is why we need Anthony Joshua to take over boxing.. You will never see Big Josh doing all this shit.

Can you guys imagine if Robert Garcia stood up to Big Josh? Or if Roach got in Big Josh's face.

ROFL .. Joshua would have lifted both with one hand and choked slam them. Man I wish Josh was fighting this Weekend.

God damn it.


----------



## JDK

Fuck Freddie and his dumbass for being hot headed. The guy has been always been an asshole, which is not a big deal, but being a dick comes with consequences. 
Roach and his "bodyguard" screaming ASSAULT like total fucking bitches. One second they instigate shit and dare people for physical confrontation and literally seconds later he says "I want them arrested" "get them out and arrest them". Do they think they're in America @ the wild card? .. wtf 
That prick needs an ass beating


----------



## bballchump11

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ya Ariza is a piece of shit. I'm sicken by him. Roach shouldn't have called them those bad words.. although it wasn't that bad.
> But Ariza never should have kicked him.. what a fucking scumbag. I wish I can kick him in the head and make him explode. It will be funny watching him get his head kicked off by a beast.


In defense of Ariza, he's a little pussy who's never been in a boxing match before. I think he might have sparred before, but not to the level of Roach. Roach had his fist clenched and walked up to him and you could just imagine how scared Ariza must have got :yep
Ariza probably thinks it was self defense


----------



## FelixTrinidad

JDK said:


> Fuck Freddie and his dumbass for being hot headed. The guy has been always been an asshole, which is not a big deal, but being a dick comes with consequences.
> Roach and his "bodyguard" screaming ASSAULT like total fucking bitches. One second they instigate shit and dare people for physical confrontation and literally seconds later he says "I want the arrested" .. wtf
> That prick needs an ass beating


Wow so you are willing to beat up a guy with Parkinsons? Wow what next?

You gonna go kill a 5 year old boy or what?


----------



## MGS

MadcapMaxie said:


> Garcia - don't be mistaken, he's playing good guy. he allows his camp to diss roach


you can't expect him to police everybody.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Shame on boxing for this. Shame.

Shame.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

MGS said:


> you can't expect him to police everybody.


Was a youtube comment on the video I posted. I thought it summed up everything nicely.

He's the only good guy who was directly involved, kept his cool and didn't subscribe to the group mentality that kicked off. Good on him.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

ESPN:


----------



## KOTF

As for trainer/staff scuffles, does this top Alton Merkerson decking Norman Stone at the Jones-Ruiz weigh-in?


----------



## JDK

FelixTrinidad said:


> Wow so you are willing to beat up a guy with Parkinsons? Wow what next?
> 
> You gonna go kill a 5 year old boy or what?


Not a guy with Parkinson's. Freddie Roach. You see his disability and feel superior to him. He doesn't behave like a disabled person.
I see him as my equal and deserves equal consequences as anybody else.


----------



## Bogotazo

MadcapMaxie said:


> Was a youtube comment on the video I posted. I thought it summed up everything nicely.
> 
> He's the only good guy who was directly involved, kept his cool and didn't subscribe to the group mentality that kicked off. Good on him.


Garcia comes out as the most respectable. Not totally blameless but the most respectable. The fact he didn't offer Freddie any explanation and then laughed when Ariza did his stutter (just like he did the first time years ago on 24/7) shows me he's no saint. I like him though generally. But I like Roach too. Stop fighting fight


----------



## Hatesrats

bballchump11 said:


> In defense of Ariza, he's a little pussy who's never been in a boxing match before. I think he might have sparred before, but not to the level of Roach. Roach had his fist clenched and walked up to him and you could just imagine how scared Ariza must have got :yep
> Ariza probably thinks it was self defense


After watching that last video that had Roach give his story...
Then Ariza's side, Alex kinda hints to Roach picking on people & treating them like shit while at the wildcard as being the norm. Could be Alex has been pushed around before & possibly attacked by Freddie in the past??


----------



## MGS

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Damn, your mom was right. Who the fuck comes on a boxing site and claims to be famous? I might fuck her again to comfort her. Can you try not being so much of a ******, I'm getting tired of fucking your mom for comfort dude.


damn that was lame


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

Roach interview, interesting comments.


----------



## bballchump11

Hatesrats said:


> After watching that last video that had Roach give his story...
> Then Ariza's side, Alex kinda hints to Roach picking on people & treating them like shit while at the wildcard as being the norm. Could be Alex has been pushed around before & possibly attacked by Freddie in the past??


you know what? I actually did hear a story about Roach hitting Ariza or beating him up once at the Wild Card. There's probably some truth to that


----------



## MadcapMaxie

bballchump11 said:


> you know what? I actually did hear a story about Roach hitting Ariza or beating him up once at the Wild Card. There's probably some truth to that


For some reason the thought of Roach whooping Ariza makes me lol


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> you know what? I actually did hear a story about Roach hitting Ariza or beating him up once at the Wild Card. There's probably some truth to that


Nah that was Ariza and Koncz, nobody liked him either, unless I'm respected.

Roach claims Garcia said go fuck yourself to Roach before Roach called him a piece of shit, is that heard on vid?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

MadcapMaxie said:


> For some reason the thought of Roach whooping Ariza makes me lol


Me too :lol:


----------



## thehook13

ESPN seems to be wrapping it up neatly into pre fight hype. Never mentioning racism, just heated out of hand comments that escalated.


----------



## From Russia

Ariza - snake, Sekhbach - rat


----------



## bballchump11

MadcapMaxie said:


> For some reason the thought of Roach whooping Ariza makes me lol


 I'm picturing that now in my head and laughing too :lol:


Bogotazo said:


> Nah that was Ariza and Koncz, nobody liked him either, unless I'm respected.
> 
> Roach claims Garcia said go fuck yourself to Roach before Roach called him a piece of shit, is that heard on vid?


oh that'd make sense. Ariza didn't like Koncz or Arum for good reason tbh. He had respect for Freddie until the end of their relationship

It seemed to me that Roach was the one that instigated it all :think






Told him to go the fuck out of here and then called him a piece of shit. I'll check another video and make sure


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Hatesrats said:


> After watching that last video that had Roach give his story...
> Then Ariza's side, Alex kinda hints to Roach picking on people & treating them like shit while at the wildcard as being the norm. Could be Alex has been pushed around before & possibly attacked by Freddie in the past??


Maybe, then again this is the same guy who said stuff like "Rational people don't act like that" "Proffessionals don't do that" when not 5 minutes before he was yelling abuse at Roach, making fun of his Parkinson's, kicking him in the chest, then yelling abuse at a staff member saying he on that phaggy time when he was only trying to stop the fighting. Sorry but I find it hard to believe him.


----------



## JMP

FelixTrinidad said:


> This is why we need Anthony Joshua to take over boxing.. You will never see Big Josh doing all this shit.
> 
> Can you guys imagine if Robert Garcia stood up to Big Josh? Or if Roach got in Big Josh's face.
> 
> ROFL .. Joshua would have lifted both with one hand and choked slam them. Man I wish Josh was fighting this Weekend.
> 
> God damn it.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Bogotazo

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Roach interview, interesting comments.


Roach trying to backtrack and clean up a bit.

"Mexican motherfucker" was actually "the tough Mexican"? Maybe "the tough Mexican motherfucker?"

"get this fucking jew out of here" was " (get this fucking) jewish guy with the camera (out of here)"?

Lol Ellie giving Freddie lectures on Judaism at the Wild Card apparently.

Roach seems to have other reasons to apparently think Garcia's not a good person he wants to keep secret :conf


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Bogotazo said:


> Roach trying to backtrack and clean up a bit.
> 
> "Mexican motherfucker" was actually "the tough Mexican"? Maybe "the tough Mexican motherfucker?"
> 
> "get this fucking jew out of here" was " (get this fucking) jewish guy with the camera (out of here)"?
> 
> Lol Ellie giving Freddie lectures on Judaism at the Wild Card apparently.
> 
> Roach seems to have other reasons to apparently think Garcia's not a good person he wants to keep secret :conf


He seems to have very selective memory.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Lilo said:


> Roach calls a Mexican guy a "Mexican", he calls a Jewish guy a "Jew".
> 
> Blatant racist. He clearly believes in White Supremacy.
> 
> :amir


:rofl:rofl

Dat face.


----------



## Bogotazo

MadcapMaxie said:


> He seems to have very selective memory.


I'm not usually one to say this but I think the whole thing has been blown out of proportion. Rival camps with an element of bad blood via Ariza and Roach being careless with his insults.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Bogotazo said:


> I'm not usually one to say this but I think the whole thing has been blown out of proportion. Rival camps with an element of bad blood via Ariza and Roach being careless with his insults.


Yeah. In the scope of things all it really was some name calling and Ariza kicking Roach which should be dealt with. Honestly though, people love it when this type of shit happens including myself :lol:


----------



## steviebruno

Freddie Roach don't need to be running up on nobody if some half-ass kick sends him clean out of view. Got Ariza looking like Remy Bonjasky n' shit.


----------



## the cobra

JMP said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


:lol:


----------



## MGS

are you the tough Mexican? :lol:


----------



## MGS

steviebruno said:


> Freddie Roach don't need to be running up on nobody if some half-ass kick sends him clean out of view. *Got Ariza looking like Remy Bonjasky n' shit.*


dude i almost spat out my water :rofl


----------



## Trash Bags

FelixTrinidad said:


> :rofl I will kill Roach,Ariza,Rios,and Garcia 4v1.. rofl.
> Their combined weight is like 300 Pounds.. dude. rofl.
> 
> Get fuk outta here with some P4P shit..


according to that logic, you could beat pacquiao up too. i doubt it. roach and garcia were both professional boxers. garcia is a former champion.


----------



## Trash Bags

who's that random ****** kicking up dust? ariza is true filth. roach is pretty bad too.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Trash Bags said:


> according to that logic, you could beat pacquiao up too. i doubt it. roach and garcia were both professional boxers. garcia is a former champion.


:lol:.. that have nothing to do with street fighting. There is no way in Hell Roach can beat me.. Is that a sick joke? What's he gonna do when I just tackle him to the ground and start pounding him.. I will destroy Ariza too. I will break his entire orbital bone with a 360 kick.. his head will be on the floor.

Robert Garcia got that slick Brown so I aint gonna disrespect my dawg like that. but he and I know what's up. Rios is a retard.. I don't beat up disabled fuckers.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

steviebruno said:


> Freddie Roach don't need to be running up on nobody if some half-ass kick sends him clean out of view. Got Ariza looking like Remy Bonjasky n' shit.


Larry Holmes would have buried them all. But seriously why the fuck are all these people so classless?

You don't see Anthony Joshua running around starting shit do you? It's weird .. how these guys are so classless..

You can buy fur clothes.. but you sure as Hell can't buy class.. Some things are given..

It's funny because Joshie grew up very poor and Roach grew up in a rich family.. but Joshua as it turned out was the richer by far.. Inside.. where it counts.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Trash Bags said:


> who's that* random ******* kicking up dust? ariza is true filth. roach is pretty bad too.


NOW THAT'S A RACIAL INSULT.. Not what Roach said. :lol:


----------



## Trash Bags

FelixTrinidad said:


> :lol:.. that have nothing to do with street fighting. There is no way in Hell Roach can beat me.. Is that a sick joke? What's he gonna do when I just tackle him to the ground and start pounding him.. I will destroy Ariza too. I will break his entire orbital bone with a 360 kick.. his head will be on the floor.
> 
> Robert Garcia got that slick Brown so I aint gonna disrespect my dawg like that. but he and I know what's up. Rios is a retard.. I don't beat up disabled fuckers.


no doubt. with that being said, punching is a huge part of street fighting.


----------



## Trash Bags

FelixTrinidad said:


> NOW THAT'S A RACIAL INSULT.. Not what Roach said. :lol:


i never saw the word "******" as a racial slur. mexicans do eat a lot of beans.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Finally watched the video for the 1st time..

Wow Ariza is a fucking scumbag.. this dude just kicked a old man with Parkinsons.. what the fuck is this piece of shit gonna do next? Kick Ali in the chest?

If I was there.. I would have just torn out his knee cap.

Wow surreal shit. I hope he knows that a kick to the chest could seriously kill someone who have a disease.... what's he gonna do next? Dig up Tommy Morrison and kick him in the chest?

I wanna see him kick Anthony Joshua in the chest...


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Going to try and respond to several things I read in this thread. 

1) First to hell with feeling sorry for Roach bc he got kicked by Ariza. Freddie walked up on him fist clinched and he got kicked for it. Don't give a shit if he has a illness. If he was so worried about his illness he wouldn't be approaching people in a confrontational manner. 

2) The Mexican piece of shit/motherfucker was racial in context and racist white people say shit like that all the time in America and if you're not from America you won't understand that. I have no issue with him calling him a piece of shit or anything else but once he added the Mexican to it he crossed a line. Now for those thinking it was staged the JEW comment clearly shows that Freddie meant everything he said. 

3) Some have said what about Angel Garcia saying the N word even though he isn't a part of this thread. I have seen several people criticize Angel for that including myself. You also need to understand that Angel is Puerto Rican and they say n***a damn near more than blacks and even said it around blacks especially in New York. That didn't really surprise me or come off racist bc of that. 

4) Also seen someone post the video of Mayweather talking about Pacquiao and that made no sense. Floyd Mayweather never called Manny a yellow chump. He clearly said, "YOUNG CHUMP." Amazes me how people ran with that bullshit story that he said that when he clearly didn't. 

5) Freddie has always been an asshole, dirty ass trainer, liar and shit starter. People just gave him a pass bc of his illness. If he is healthy enough to talk shit, approach people, make threats, then he is healthy enough to get kicked by Ariza. Fuck out of here. 

6) Ariza making fun of him was wrong but Freddie is the one who took the gloves off so all is fair even though they both are in the wrong. Fuck it.


----------



## Chatty

bballchump11 said:


> Stop crying. Ali is a role model and an icon.
> 
> Freddie Roach is a fake piece of shit. Don't throw stones if you live in a glass house.


That dont make much sense. Its alright to call people who have Parkinsons and mock them if you dont admire them but if you do its a no go.

Sounds like a retarded moral ethic to me.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

MrJotatp4p said:


> Going to try and respond to several things I read in this thread.
> 
> 1) First to hell with feeling sorry for Roach bc he got kicked by Ariza. Freddie walked up on him fist clinched and he got kicked for it. Don't give a shit if he has a illness. If he was so worried about his illness he wouldn't be approaching people in a confrontational manner.
> 
> 2) The Mexican piece of shit/motherfucker was racial in context and racist white people say shit like that all the time in America and if you're not from America you won't understand that. I have no issue with him calling him a piece of shit or anything else but once he added the Mexican to it he crossed a line. Now for those thinking it was staged the JEW comment clearly shows that Freddie meant everything he said.
> 
> 3) Some have said what about Angel Garcia saying the N word even though he isn't a part of this thread. I have seen several people criticize Angel for that including myself. You also need to understand that Angel is Puerto Rican and they say n***a damn near more than blacks and even said it around blacks especially in New York. That didn't really surprise me or come off racist bc of that.
> 
> 4) Also seen someone post the video of Mayweather talking about Pacquiao and that made no sense. Floyd Mayweather never called Manny a yellow chump. He clearly said, "YOUNG CHUMP." Amazes me how people ran with that bullshit story that he said that when he clearly didn't.
> 
> 5) Freddie has always been an asshole, dirty ass trainer, liar and shit starter. People just gave him a pass bc of his illness. If he is healthy enough to talk shit, approach people, make threats, then he is healthy enough to get kicked by Ariza. Fuck out of here.
> 
> 6) Ariza making fun of him was wrong but Freddie is the one who took the gloves off so all is fair even though they both are in the wrong. Fuck it.


Was expecting a well thought out NON BIAS essay from you..

Did not deliver.

Might as well write 'Fuck Roach and his disease' and save space.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

MrJotatp4p said:


> Going to try and respond to several things I read in this thread.
> 
> 1) First to hell with feeling sorry for Roach bc he got kicked by Ariza. Freddie walked up on him fist clinched and he got kicked for it. Don't give a shit if he has a illness. If he was so worried about his illness he wouldn't be approaching people in a confrontational manner.
> 
> 2) The Mexican piece of shit/motherfucker was racial in context and racist white people say shit like that all the time in America and if you're not from America you won't understand that. I have no issue with him calling him a piece of shit or anything else but once he added the Mexican to it he crossed a line. Now for those thinking it was staged the JEW comment clearly shows that Freddie meant everything he said.
> 
> 3) Some have said what about Angel Garcia saying the N word even though he isn't a part of this thread. I have seen several people criticize Angel for that including myself. You also need to understand that Angel is Puerto Rican and they say n***a damn near more than blacks and even said it around blacks especially in New York. That didn't really surprise me or come off racist bc of that.
> 
> 4) Also seen someone post the video of Mayweather talking about Pacquiao and that made no sense. Floyd Mayweather never called Manny a yellow chump. He clearly said, "YOUNG CHUMP." Amazes me how people ran with that bullshit story that he said that when he clearly didn't.
> 
> 5) Freddie has always been an asshole, dirty ass trainer, liar and shit starter. People just gave him a pass bc of his illness. If he is healthy enough to talk shit, approach people, make threats, then he is healthy enough to get kicked by Ariza. Fuck out of here.
> 
> 6) Ariza making fun of him was wrong but Freddie is the one who took the gloves off so all is fair even though they both are in the wrong. Fuck it.


Did you watch the video? Fist clinched? Wtf you talking about Roach was saying for them to throw me out in response to the fat ****** and Ariza telling him to GTFO, Ariza begins making fun of his Parkinson's at this point Roach is pointing at himself he puts his hand down, looks down and takes a step towards Ariza and says "C'mon" before he could really finish Ariza kicks him. Freddie Roach was a former pro boxer if he wanted to clock someone he's not going to walk square up to them with his hands down. Ariza started the physical shit before that it was all verbal, then proceeded to hide like the punk he is. I ain't making excuses for Roach but it's not like he did anything up to that point that really warranted it. Was he disrespectful to Garcia? Yeah but Garcia barely acknowledged him, told him he was going to be another 30 minutes (Even though this was Roach's time at this point) and basically blew him off. Roach also knows about the whole camp making fun of his Parkinson's as he shows in another video.

Also ****** is a slur saying someone is Mexican isn't. If they said to Roach "White Motherfucker" nobody would be playing the race card.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

MrJotatp4p said:


> Going to try and respond to several things I read in this thread.
> 
> 1) First to hell with feeling sorry for Roach bc he got kicked by Ariza. Freddie walked up on him fist clinched and he got kicked for it. Don't give a shit if he has a illness. If he was so worried about his illness he wouldn't be approaching people in a confrontational manner.
> 
> 2) The Mexican piece of shit/motherfucker was racial in context and racist white people say shit like that all the time in America and if you're not from America you won't understand that. I have no issue with him calling him a piece of shit or anything else but once he added the Mexican to it he crossed a line. Now for those thinking it was staged the JEW comment clearly shows that Freddie meant everything he said.
> 
> 3) Some have said what about Angel Garcia saying the N word even though he isn't a part of this thread. I have seen several people criticize Angel for that including myself. You also need to understand that Angel is Puerto Rican and they say n***a damn near more than blacks and even said it around blacks especially in New York. That didn't really surprise me or come off racist bc of that.
> 
> 4) Also seen someone post the video of Mayweather talking about Pacquiao and that made no sense. Floyd Mayweather never called Manny a yellow chump. He clearly said, "YOUNG CHUMP." Amazes me how people ran with that bullshit story that he said that when he clearly didn't.
> 
> 5) Freddie has always been an asshole, dirty ass trainer, liar and shit starter. People just gave him a pass bc of his illness. If he is healthy enough to talk shit, approach people, make threats, then he is healthy enough to get kicked by Ariza. Fuck out of here.
> 
> 6) Ariza making fun of him was wrong but Freddie is the one who took the gloves off so all is fair even though they both are in the wrong. Fuck it.


Here let me help you out and put it in LESS words but with more of a middle ground.

Roach was wrong in saying what he said.. Roach has always been a piece of shit and clearly crossed the line this time.
Garcia isn't a saint.. he just pretends to be one.
Ariza is a dirty ****** dick sucking coward and should never kick a old man in the chest... under any circumstance.
Rios is retarded.
Anthony Joshua is a Ebony God.

This whole thing is actually staged.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

MadcapMaxie said:


> Did you watch the video? Fist clinched? Wtf you talking about Roach was saying for them to throw me out in response to the fat ****** and Ariza telling him to GTFO, Ariza begins making fun of his Parkinson's at this point Roach is pointing at himself he puts his hand down, looks down and takes a step towards Ariza and says "C'mon" before he could really finish Ariza kicks him. Freddie Roach was a former pro boxer if he wanted to clock someone he's not going to walk square up to them with his hands down. Ariza started the physical shit before that it was all verbal, then proceeded to hide like the punk he is. I ain't making excuses for Roach but it's not like he did anything up to that point that really warranted it. Was he disrespectful to Garcia? Yeah but Garcia barely acknowledged him, told him he was going to be another 30 minutes (Even though this was Roach's time at this point) and basically blew him off. Roach also knows about the whole camp making fun of his Parkinson's as he shows in another video.
> 
> Also ****** is a slur saying someone is Mexican isn't.* If they said to Roach "White Motherfucker" nobody would be playing the race card.*


Exactly.. it's just a bunch of (I don't mean anything racial by this but I have to say it) but it's just a bunch of Black Floyd posters who seem to be talking the most trash.... regarding Roach... it's VERY OBVIOUS this is Pacquaio related.... they hate Roach because he train Pac who is Floyd's arch rival.. hence they are blowing this whole thing out of the waters to trash Roach which indirectly trash Pacquaio..

Fuck.. I'm a genius.


----------



## TeddyL

Sechback is a moron. He has just screwed himself over in picking a side. In 4 days Rios will be a nobody, he and Sechback will be shut out in the cold from the winning team.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

FelixTrinidad said:


> Was expecting a well thought out NON BIAS essay from you..
> 
> Did not deliver.
> 
> Might as well write 'Fuck Roach and his disease' and save space.


Don't give a shit what you expect. I responded to several things that people have said. Roach is the one approaching people in a confrontational manner and he doesn't seem to be worried about his illness when doing that. He was the instigator of the entire thing. He was wrong with a few of his comments as was Ariza but Roach started it.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

MrJotatp4p said:


> Don't give a shit what you expect. I responded to several things that people have said. Roach is the one approaching people in a confrontational manner and he doesn't seem to be worried about his illness when doing that. He was the instigator of the entire thing. He was wrong with a few of his comments as was Ariza but Roach started it.


Shut the fuck up.. Continue watching Roy get knocked out on every single Continent in existence.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

FelixTrinidad said:


> Exactly.. it's just a bunch of (I don't mean anything racial by this but I have to say it) but it's just a bunch of Black Floyd posters who seem to be talking the most trash.... regarding Roach... it's VERY OBVIOUS this is Pacquaio related.... they hate Roach because he train Pac who is Floyd's arch rival.. hence they are blowing this whole thing out of the waters to trash Roach which indirectly trash Pacquaio..
> 
> Fuck.. I'm a genius.


:lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Hey guys.. is this real too?






Wake up.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

FelixTrinidad said:


> Exactly.. it's just a bunch of (I don't mean anything racial by this but I have to say it) but it's just a bunch of Black Floyd posters who seem to be talking the most trash.... regarding Roach... it's VERY OBVIOUS this is Pacquaio related.... they hate Roach because he train Pac who is Floyd's arch rival.. hence they are blowing this whole thing out of the waters to trash Roach which indirectly trash Pacquaio..
> 
> Fuck.. I'm a genius.


Actually if they would have said, "you white motherfucker" it would have been considered racial in context coming from them. Here in America that is clear to everyone.


----------



## Jon Snow

If Roach would of said "that brown motherfucker" I would have understood it to be racist, but just mentioning his nationality in the comment doesn't mean anything. If you're African and someone of another race calls you an "African motherfucker" and a "black motherfucker" which would you find racist? I'm pretty sure everyone would claim the latter comment to be racist.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

MrJotatp4p said:


> Actually if they would have said, "you white motherfucker" it would have been considered racial in context coming from them. Here in America that is clear to everyone.


I bet you hate Michael J Fox too don't you? I bet you hated him in 'The Mighty Ducks' and loved it when he got fired and got replaced by that ****** in the 2nd movie.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Jon Snow said:


> If Roach would of said "that brown motherfucker" I would have understood it to be racist, but just mentioning his nationality in the comment doesn't mean anything. If you're African and someone of another race calls you an "African motherfucker" and a "black motherfucker" which would you find racist? I'm pretty sure everyone would claim the latter comment to be racist.


oh you know nothing jon snow


----------



## Jon Snow

People need thicker skins. I've been called a lot worse, for e.g. "stark bastard" "dirty northern bastard" "son of a whore" doesn't bother me any more.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Ariza is a dick. You have to be willing to accept that. He seems like he is very unprofessional, has a really lame shit personality. 
I think most of the beef comes from Ariza-Roach. Garcia handled the situation well. As for the fat Mexican dude. It's easy to act tough when you've got two security stopping you, it's the classic 'let me at em!'


----------



## Trash Bags

Jon Snow said:


> If Roach would of said "that brown motherfucker" I would have understood it to be racist, but just mentioning his nationality in the comment doesn't mean anything. If you're African and someone of another race calls you an "African motherfucker" and a "black motherfucker" which would you find racist? I'm pretty sure everyone would claim the latter comment to be racist.


youre wrong about that. it's often used to demean or degrade the person it's directed at. he's using it in lieu of an insult which makes it an insult.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Ariza is a dick. You have to be willing to accept that. He seems like he is very unprofessional, has a really lame shit personality.
> I think most of the beef comes from Ariza-Roach. Garcia handled the situation well. As for the fat Mexican dude. It's easy to act tough when you've got two security stopping you, it's the classic 'let me at em!'


DID YOU SEE CRISTIANO RONALDO FUCKING DOMINATE SWEDEN?

Jesus Christ.. a fucking HAT TRICK in an elimination game to get into the World Cup.. We are living under Greatness.

If I had to choose between Ronny or Big Josh.. I would just die.


----------



## TeddyL

FelixTrinidad said:


> DID YOU SEE CRISTIANO RONALDO FUCKING DOMINATE SWEDEN?
> 
> Jesus Christ.. a fucking HAT TRICK in an *elimination game* to get into the World Cup.. We are living under Greatness.
> 
> If I had to choose between Ronny or Big Josh.. I would just die.


You don't come from a country that plays football do you


----------



## r1p00pk

JDK said:


> Fuck Freddie and his dumbass for being hot headed. The guy has been always been an asshole, which is not a big deal, but being a dick comes with consequences.
> Roach and his "bodyguard" screaming ASSAULT like total fucking bitches. One second they instigate shit and dare people for physical confrontation and literally seconds later he says "I want them arrested" "get them out and arrest them". Do they think they're in America @ the wild card? .. wtf
> That prick needs an ass beating


that was acually the strength and conditioning coach for cotto and pacquiao, ariza was pretty sour. In the beggining he says we aren't here to fight but then ariza keeps on going so. I dont really blame him for going for it, heat of the moment, he was probably one of the only guys trying to cool it down before it went too far


----------



## FelixTrinidad

TeddyL said:


> You don't come from a country that plays football do you


Should I say 'in a two legged Playoff affair' with Portugal leading on GOAL AGGREGATE?
:lol: Elimination sounds better.

Fuck off Messi fan.. this thread is about Ronaldo.. it's not about midget Argentianians.


----------



## nvs

Haha lots of butthurt fuckbois in this thread. Cant stand a little banter between two rivals. 
Must be an american thing to bitch about everything and make it a race issue. 
When people are fired up they say anything to insult the other person, thats the way it is.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Damn had one of the vids up. Refreshed the page and it went form 1000 views to 40000 in only a few hours. That rarely happens with boxing related shit nowadays.


----------



## Yiddle

If someone were to call me an English motherfucker I'd be more bothered about the motherfucker part than screaming racism about the English part. I think people need to not react like teenage school girls in the playground trying to be politically correct


----------



## BigBone

I wish Roach wasn't sick cause it's a terrible disease and calling someone sick a human garbage makes me uncomfortable. But while Alex Ariza is simply a piece of shit, ppl. could care less, Roach however was made out to be a Parkinson's representative, and in such role he's extremely damaging the image of the disease. I wonder how many unfortunate are proud of Roach's behavior.


----------



## Gero

Its really saying something when Brandon Rios was the most professional person in that whole situation.


----------



## BobDigi5060

That was hardly racist and I saw Ríos' camp start with the personal attacks. Two wrongs don't make a right, but some of you need to take pre fight trash talk for what it's worth.


----------



## BobDigi5060

Yiddle said:


> If someone were to call me an English motherfucker I'd be more bothered about the motherfucker part than screaming racism about the English part. I think people need to not react like teenage school girls in the playground trying to be politically correct


English are a conglomerante of people of different backrounds and culture. Please go.


----------



## Them Bones

Gero said:


> Its really saying something when Brandon Rios was the most professional person in that whole situation.


:lol: :deal


----------



## Yiddle

BobDigi5060 said:


> English are a conglomerante of people of different backrounds and culture. Please go.


A conglomerante , really


----------



## fists of fury

Freddie just trolled those boys, that's all. He knew what he was doing.


----------



## Trash Bags

BigBone said:


> I wish Roach wasn't sick cause it's a terrible disease and calling someone sick a human garbage makes me uncomfortable. But while Alex Ariza is simply a piece of shit, ppl. could care less, Roach however was made out to be a Parkinson's representative, and in such role he's extremely damaging the image of the disease. I wonder how many unfortunate are proud of Roach's behavior.


"the image of the disease..." what does that even mean? first and foremost, he's a human being. as such, his character is flawed. so is everyone else's.


----------



## fists of fury

MadcapMaxie said:


> Damn had one of the vids up. Refreshed the page and it went form 1000 views to 40000 in only a few hours. That rarely happens with boxing related shit nowadays.


Makes you think, doesn't it? Not saying it was totally put on because it obviously wasn't, but that's why I said Freddie was trolling them. Controversy sells.


----------



## BobDigi5060

Yiddle said:


> A conglomerante , really


Really. People with roots in the Mid East, Africa the list goes on.


----------



## Yiddle

BobDigi5060 said:


> Really. People with roots in the Mid East, Africa the list goes on.


My brother is half Malaysian but he would like you to know he is English


----------



## Yiddle

Don't shoot the messenger


----------



## turbotime

Roach and ARiza being classless pieces of shit? Welcome to 5 years ago.


----------



## TeddyL

FelixTrinidad said:


> Should I say 'in a two legged Playoff affair' with Portugal leading on GOAL AGGREGATE?
> :lol: Elimination sounds better.
> 
> Fuck off Messi fan.. this thread is about Ronaldo.. it's not about midget Argentianians.


No, it's just called a play-off. So you can say 'Jesus Christ, Ronaldo scored a fucking hat-trick in a world cup play off'. Not using the words Elimination,PK or steal makes you sound less like an American talking about football


----------



## Bwgcolman

Roach was just hyping the fight up, but I was impressed how Garcia handled himself and remained in control. 
Ariza is a clown and should know when to keep his mouth shut, but the beef has had it's desired affect, coz were all talking the fight up.
Also calling someone a Mexican motherfucker isn't racist, classless yes but racist no. It's no different from calling someone an American/Cuban/Canadian/Colombian motherfucker. It's an attack on your nationality not race


----------



## turbotime

It's pretty funny to watch, actually :lol: No one knows the real person behind Ariza and Roach like they know eachother :lol: 

They should have the main event slot instead this Saturday.


----------



## turbotime

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Freddie showed me the real him during that garbage ass HBO show abut him. He is a piece of shit person getting by on sympathy for living with a disease.
> He is a ugly person on the inside and I'm glad everyone can see it right in the open now.


I enjoyed the piece on him but yeah he was a total prick. The way he was treating his assistant/ex was pretty annoying.

Finish the Roach cake off with a couple layers of all his lies and bullshitting it's easy not to like him. He's just a trainer but somehow he is a celeb.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

turbotime said:


> It's pretty funny to watch, actually :lol: No one knows the real person behind Ariza and Roach like they know eachother :lol:
> 
> They should have the main event slot instead this Saturday.


True. It was pretty good action. I personally don't think Roach is racist at all and my explanation of everything was to explain to some non Americans of how and why that is racial here in America to a degree. I don't mind all this shit talking and flare ups. This is boxing and it can get rough outside the ring with the camps.


----------



## turbotime

MrJotatp4p said:


> True. It was pretty good action. I personally don't think Roach is racist at all and my explanation of everything was to explain to some non Americans of how and why that is racial here in America to a degree. I don't mind all this shit talking and flare ups. This is boxing and it can get rough outside the ring with the camps.


I'm 110 percent sure they could've said worse things to eachother.


----------



## Peter Barlow

Roachs fake ass shit show to the world and Ariza is clearly a dick. 

War Rios!!!


----------



## BobDigi5060

War Pacquiao.


----------



## Arcane

scrappylinks said:


> lol at fucking ariza here trying to take the moral high ground tho


Fucking Eliie Suckdick 'Freddie you don't like Jewish people now?'


----------



## Peter Barlow

Freddie owned with this video! :deal


----------



## turbotime

steviebruno said:


> Freddie Roach don't need to be running up on nobody if some half-ass kick sends him clean out of view. Got Ariza looking like Remy Bonjasky n' shit.


:rofl :rofl


----------



## SouthpawSlayer

alex ariza is a fucking wanker

I cant see how Freddie is racist, Garcia and ariza are Mexicans and sechbach is a jew he was stating facts not being racist


----------



## Arcane

SouthpawSlayer said:


> alex ariza is a fucking wanker
> 
> I cant see how Freddie is racist, Garcia and ariza are Mexicans and sechbach is a jew he was stating facts not being racist


Ariza/Roach they're both dicks.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Mugsy said:


> Freddie owned with this video! :deal


that video proved everything I said about Roach.


----------



## renyo

All these young pussy college boys considering that remark racist. Are you ladies fucking serious? The man calls him what he is, ain't nothing racist about that. The first thing anyone see when they meet you is you're appearance.. Deal with it ladies, people ain't blind...

Unless you girls meet most your friends online.. Lmfao


----------



## MadcapMaxie

I hope the two camps meet again and Roach decks Ariza that would be some funny shit.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

renyo said:


> All these young pussy college boys considering that remark racist. Are you ladies fucking serious? The man calls him what he is, ain't nothing racist about that. The first thing anyone see when they meet you is you're appearance.. Deal with it ladies, people ain't blind...
> 
> Unless you girls meet most your friends online.. Lmfao


You completely missed the point :-(


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

FelixTrinidad said:


> DID YOU SEE CRISTIANO RONALDO FUCKING DOMINATE SWEDEN?
> 
> Jesus Christ.. a fucking HAT TRICK in an elimination game to get into the World Cup.. We are living under Greatness.
> 
> If I had to choose between Ronny or Big Josh.. I would just die.


:lol:

CR7 for Ballon D'or definitely. His assists record is virtually the same as Messi's this season, he's played more games and has more goals per game ratio than Messi this season. He arrives at the big games, which was further proved yesterday. Ibrahimovic is a monster who would not go down without a fight and one of the very best in the world, but CR7 answered back to say, no, I'm the best, at such a crucial game.

I'm so happy CR7's in the world cup, but quite sad Ibra's not there next year.


----------



## Peter Barlow

Some amount of collective shit posted by Felix Trinidad in this thread. Guy must have tourrettes or bi polar.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Mugsy said:


> Freddie owned with this video! :deal


Holy Shit. Great video by FightHub. What the fuck is wrong with Freddie? Ariza is a cunt though I can vouch for that, he'd make anyone wanna smack him across the face :lol:
But damn, he even lied here now so he's an abusive, racist, liar all in a space of a day. I wonder what the Philipines are thinking of Manny's disciple right now.


----------



## turbotime

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Holy Shit. Great video by FightHub. What the fuck is wrong with Freddie? Ariza is a cunt though I can vouch for that, he'd make anyone wanna smack him across the face :lol:
> But damn, he even lied here now so he's an abusive, racist, liar all in a space of a day. I wonder what the Philipines are thinking of Manny's disciple right now.


The Pacturds will turn a blind eye, of course.

I thought he was gonna put hands on Garcia. Garcia would've turned him inside out.


----------



## turbotime

Mugsy said:


> Freddie owned with this video! :deal


Painful.


----------



## lurker

turbotime said:


> The Pacturds will turn a blind eye, of course.
> 
> I thought he was gonna put hands on Garcia. Garcia would've turned him inside out.


Gaul asked about what the Philippines think. And you answer pacturds.


----------



## turbotime

lurker said:


> Gaul asked about what the Philippines think. And you answer pacturds.


Pac fans, sorry.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Holy Shit. Great video by FightHub. What the fuck is wrong with Freddie? Ariza is a cunt though I can vouch for that, he'd make anyone wanna smack him across the face :lol:
> But damn, he even lied here now so he's an abusive, racist, liar all in a space of a day. I wonder what the Philipines are thinking of Manny's disciple right now.


"I said tough Mexican"
"I said, is that the Jewish reporter guy"
"He told me to fuck off first"

Roach lies so much that he believes everything he says.


----------



## renyo

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> You completely missed the point :-(


 what's the point.? I thought the thread called someone a racist. There ain't no evidence of that, just some whiny girls... I think the reaction just shows the mental softness of our sensitive youth...


----------



## LuckyLuke

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Freddie showed me the real him during that garbage ass HBO show abut him. He is a piece of shit person getting by on sympathy for living with a disease.
> *He is a ugly person on the inside* and I'm glad everyone can see it right in the open now.


So just like Broner and Mayweather?

Or doesnt ugly personality count when the guys is black (Bama logic)?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

LuckyLuke said:


> So just like Broner and Mayweather?


I think from the inside Mayweather's a good person, that's a part of the reason why I really like him. I don't believe the wife beating thing for a second tbh. From the outside, Mayweather's a complete dick.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

MrJotatp4p said:


> "I said tough Mexican"
> "I said, is that the Jewish reporter guy"
> "He told me to fuck off first"
> 
> Roach lies so much that he believes everything he says.


That's why I think he is just as liable as Arum, for not making the fight happen and making things up.


----------



## MGS

lurker said:


> Gaul asked about what the Philippines think. And you answer pacturds*


*tough pacquiao fans


----------



## Jonnybravo

They're all cunts but should make for an entertaining fight


----------



## OG Wenger

Freddie Roach come across as a complete asshole, but Alex Ariza hardly covered himself in glory either. Kicking someone is bad enough, but then to mock his condition is a total disgrace.

Also not sure how calling someone "a fucking Mexican" is racist? Mexico is a country, not a race. If someone called me a fucking Brit, I wouldn't give a shit.


----------



## JohnAnthony

It hardly makes someone a racist Calling a Jew a Jew, or a Mexican a Mexican.

It was a flaired up argument, that's all.

Good for the fight.

FInally some excitement for this bout.

Looking at youtube cmments etc. Much more people seem to be team Roach on this and rightly so IMO.

Roach was pissed off cos it was there session at 11. The otherlot were the ones that got all riled up and wanted to make it a fight out of nowhere.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

OG Wenger said:


> Freddie Roach come across as a complete asshole, but Alex Ariza hardly covered himself in glory either. Kicking someone is bad enough, but then to mock his condition is a total disgrace.
> 
> Also not sure how calling someone "a fucking Mexican" is racist? Mexico is a country, not a race. If someone called me a fucking Brit, I wouldn't give a shit.


I explained this to Felix earlier but he is an idiot that couldn't understand it so I will try with you. Not sure if you're from America but here, especially in the South what Freddy said could be considered racist in context to some. I am not saying it is but in the South a lot of whites will say, fucking Mexican or fucking black ass as if that Mexican or black guy is scum or some shit. No different in when he says, fucking Jew as if the fact that he is Jewish is a bad thing.


----------



## Malcolm

It's pretty simple, what was the schedule? If Rios' team had gone over, Freddie had a reason to ask them to leave, if they still had time then Freddie was in the wrong. 
It is very classless to try to fight a man who is smaller, older and seriously compromised by a debilitating disease. having said that, what was Freddie doing stepping to Alex like that? What other intention could he have had than getting in his face? If Alex was making fun of his stutter then yeah that's a shitty thing to do, I think Freddie would have been better to respond with something like, "Yeah I've got Parkinson's, why don't you step in the ring with me and see if you can beat up a little old man with Parkinson's if you've got the balls to laugh at me." 
It was pretty immature for Freddie to say kicking is for girls, surely at this point in time as a culture we have accepted kicks are more damaging\effective than punches, it's not like he slapped him, he used an effective kick. 
How was Freddie being racist? By calling a Mexican a 'Mexican' and an Jewish Israeli a 'Jew'? Unless they feel Jews and Mexicans are lesser then how would that be insulting? They would have been better to respond, "Yeah I'm Mexican what of it?" then if Freddie WAS trying to insult them racially he's gonna commit to actual racial slur at that point.
The whole thing was very childish, little middle-aged man Freddie causing a near riot? Give me a break, team Rios could have EASILY turned the other cheek.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

MrJotatp4p said:


> I explained this to Felix earlier but he is an idiot that couldn't understand it so I will try with you. Not sure if you're from America but here, especially in the South what Freddy said could be considered racist in context to some. I am not saying it is but in the South a lot of whites will say, fucking Mexican or fucking black ass as if that Mexican or black guy is scum or some shit. No different in when he says, fucking Jew as if the fact that he is Jewish is a bad thing.


Exactly!

An explanation to the dumbasses who are sucking Roach off.


----------



## church11

I'll probably get called a pussy for saying this, but yelling ****** at someone is no better than calling someone a Mexican motherfucker. And no one should make fun of someone's Parkinson's. A lot of shitty things said by multiple people in that video.


----------



## OG Wenger

MrJotatp4p said:


> I explained this to Felix earlier but he is an idiot that couldn't understand it so I will try with you. Not sure if you're from America but here, especially in the South what Freddy said could be considered racist in context to some. I am not saying it is but in the South a lot of whites will say, fucking Mexican or fucking black ass as if that Mexican or black guy is scum or some shit. No different in when he says, fucking Jew as if the fact that he is Jewish is a bad thing.


I understand the context thing. He didn't make reference to a race, but a country though. Didn't call him a **** or any other kind of racial slur did he?

Calling someone a fucking Jew is different though.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

The comments of these videos are the best. People absolutely going off. Funnily enough the side nobody is backing is that fucking jewish motherfucker with his BS title. Somebody should get him the fuck out of here. Can you dig it?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

OG Wenger said:


> Freddie Roach come across as a complete asshole, but Alex Ariza hardly covered himself in glory either. Kicking someone is bad enough, but then to mock his condition is a total disgrace.
> 
> Also not sure how calling someone "a fucking Mexican" is racist? Mexico is a country, not a race. If someone called me a fucking Brit, I wouldn't give a shit.


Don't be MrTony atsch

'Fucking Mexican' is a phrase of insult, his race has come into the phrase of insult. Whatever comes into that phrase has negative connotations. He then went on to call Elie a 'fucking Jew'.

But regardless, Ariza's the biggest cunt for mocking Parkinson's disease. Any one of us, including him, may end up getting that in our older years too.


----------



## turbotime

This reminds me of when everyone was up in arms about Delahoya calling Arum a jew. Never was it more true but everyone cried about it :lol:


----------



## OG Wenger

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Don't be MrTony atsch
> 
> 'Fucking Mexican' is a phrase of insult, his race has come into the phrase of insult. Whatever comes into that phrase has negative connotations. He then went on to call Elie a 'fucking Jew'.
> 
> But regardless, Ariza's the biggest cunt for mocking Parkinson's disease. Any one of us, including him, may end up getting that in our older years too.


Explain to me how calling someone a Mexican is making fun of their race?


----------



## MadcapMaxie

MrJotatp4p said:


> I explained this to Felix earlier but he is an idiot that couldn't understand it so I will try with you. Not sure if you're from America but here, especially in the South what Freddy said could be considered racist in context to some. I am not saying it is but in the South a lot of whites will say, fucking Mexican or fucking black ass as if that Mexican or black guy is scum or some shit. No different in when he says, fucking Jew as if the fact that he is Jewish is a bad thing.


Dude c'mon don't start that shit he just had about 5 people blast the shit out of him and some *** kick him in the chest. He's heated and he's rambling on just like anybody else would. His comments on Mexicans and Jews is just to identify them he could've said ****** or **** or something if he wanted to be racist when clearly he's just saying shit to identify them.


----------



## turbotime

OG Wenger said:


> Explain to me how calling someone a Mexican is making fun of their race?


So you prefer "Bigot" ???


----------



## MrJotatp4p

OG Wenger said:


> Explain to me how calling someone a Mexican is making fun of their race?


I just explained it to you. Let me give you an example.

Two guys sitting in a class and the white guy and hispanic guy are upset with each other. White guy says, "Fuck you, you fucking Mexican." Now with saying that in that tone, in the heat of a disagreement is meaning that he as a Mexican ain't shit. That is what makes it racial in context.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

OG Wenger said:


> Explain to me how calling someone a Mexican is making fun of their race?


It isn't. Looking at this thread Yanks seem to be more susceptible and quicker to call something racist. I'm Aussie and even I know racial insults like ****** or **** which he easily could've used but didn't. Heat of the moment anyway people say all sorts of shit. I've seen people who ramble on shit like "I'm gonna murder your whole fucking family" but nobody takes it as a legitimate threat. Same situation nobody takes it, or should take it, as a racist.


----------



## OG Wenger

turbotime said:


> So you prefer "Bigot" ???


You could call somebody a bigot for that comment, yes. But not a racist. A racist comment is a direct comment about ones race.


----------



## OG Wenger

MrJotatp4p said:


> I just explained it to you. Let me give you an example.
> 
> Two guys sitting in a class and the white guy and hispanic guy are upset with each other. White guy says, "Fuck you, you fucking Mexican." Now with saying that in that tone, in the heat of a disagreement is meaning that he as a Mexican ain't shit. That is what makes it racial in context.


Sorry, but I just don't see it. Like I said to the other guy, you can call someone a bigot for using someones nationality as an insult, but not a racist.


----------



## turbotime

OG Wenger said:


> You could call somebody a bigot for that comment, yes. But not a racist. A racist comment is a direct comment about ones race.


All I can think of is this :rofl


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

OG Wenger said:


> Explain to me how calling someone a Mexican is making fun of their race?


Read what I wrote. It's used as an insult linguistically.


----------



## turbotime

Mexico :-( Stand up.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Read what I wrote. It's used as an insult linguistically.


:deal


----------



## turbotime

Imagine if Hopkins said all this? He called Calzaghe a white boy and all the Euros were up in arms :lol:


----------



## Dazl1212

turbotime said:


> Imagine if Hopkins said all this? He called Calzaghe a white boy and all the Euros were up in arms :lol:


and no doubt the guys criticizing Roach in this thread will have been the same guys defending Hopkins....


----------



## MrJotatp4p

turbotime said:


> Imagine if Hopkins said all this? He called Calzaghe a white boy and all the Euros were up in arms :lol:


Yep and some of the same people are saying Hopkins was racist yet they are questioning why this by Roach could be seen as racial.


----------



## mrtony80

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Don't be MrTony atsch
> 
> 'Fucking Mexican' is a phrase of insult, his race has come into the phrase of insult. Whatever comes into that phrase has negative connotations. He then went on to call Elie a 'fucking Jew'.
> 
> But regardless, Ariza's the biggest cunt for mocking Parkinson's disease. Any one of us, including him, may end up getting that in our older years too.


What are you throwing my name in your argument for? I'm assuming you're talking about me calling Relentless "Paki looking"...first of all, I never tried to defend my words, never backtracked, and I don't regret saying something like that to a scumbag like Relentless. That being said, me saying what I said was perfectly contextual with the argument. But obviously, you're not going to understand what I mean by that...:conf


----------



## turbotime

Dazl1212 said:


> and no doubt the guys criticizing Roach in this thread will have been the same guys defending Hopkins....


:lol: Or even worse, Broner.

Imagine :bronesgoat yelling out ya fucking Jew or ya fucking Mexican during a scuffle? This place would shut down.



MrJotatp4p said:


> Yep and some of the same people are saying Hopkins was racist yet they are questioning why this by Roach could be seen as racial.


You know why.


----------



## Yiddle

turbotime said:


> Imagine if Hopkins said all this? He called Calzaghe a white boy and all the Euros were up in arms :lol:


I think you will find that if calzaghe had responded with I gonna beat you up you old black man . Calzaghe would of been derided as a racist for the rest of his life


----------



## turbotime

Yiddle said:


> I think you will find that if calzaghe had responded with I gonna beat you up you old black man . Calzaghe would of been derided as a racist for the rest of his life


You mean like Hopkins :conf


----------



## Trash Bags

i grew up in the south. in middle school, kids would tell me every now and then to go back to mexico and shit like that. they would sometimes do it in front of teachers. fucking teachers didnt give a shit. it was offensive. it was meant to be offensive. they would sometimes do it in front of a british teacher we had and she never said anything. then one day, a kid told her to go back to england. the look on her face was priceless. watching the color drain from her face gave me incredible satisfaction. it was as though she'd been shot. when u call someone "a fucking mexican" as if it were an insult it makes it that much more offensive. it's extremely offensive for obvious reasons.


----------



## Dazl1212

turbotime said:


> :lol: Or even worse, Broner.
> 
> Imagine :bronesgoat yelling out ya fucking Jew or ya fucking Mexican during a scuffle? This place would shut down.
> 
> You know why.


Yeah you have a good point but Broner is a dick and doesnt try to hide it



Yiddle said:


> I think you will find that if calzaghe had responded with I gonna beat you up you old black man . Calzaghe would of been derided as a racist for the rest of his life


Yeah it would have gone down far worse, Hopkins seems to get a pass from certain people on here and called a 'G' etc atsch
What Hopkins did wasn't in the heat of the moment either if I remember correctly it was a calculated comment.

Hasn't he got a history of shit like that? 
Didn't he deface the Puerto Rico flag or something as well?


----------



## MrJotatp4p

I find it hilarious how some people in this thread are fronting as if they don't know what Freddy meant by his comments. He said what he said to get a rise out of them. Doesn't mean he is racist and I don't think he is and that is fine if you don't think he is bc we are on the same page. Don't think for one second you don't know what he meant or that it wasn't racial in context bc it was. 

Just like Hopkins saying, "I will never let a white boy beat me." That had some racial context to it bc every black man and white man in America knows what he meant.


----------



## turbotime

Dazl1212 said:


> and no doubt the guys criticizing Roach in this thread will have been the same guys defending Hopkins....





Dazl1212 said:


> Yeah you have a good point but Broner is a dick and doesnt try to hide it


Yes because Roach doesn't act like an asshole ever right :lol:


----------



## turbotime

Dazl1212 said:


> and no doubt the guys criticizing Roach in this thread will have been the same guys defending Hopkins....





MrJotatp4p said:


> I find it hilarious how some people in this thread are fronting as if they don't know what Freddy meant by his comments. He said what he said to get a rise out of them. Doesn't mean he is racist and I don't think he is and that is fine if you don't think he is bc we are on the same page. Don't think for one second you don't know what he meant or that it wasn't racial in context bc it was.
> 
> Just like Hopkins saying, "I will never let a white boy beat me." That had some racial context to it bc every black man and white man in America knows what he meant.


Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Leftsmash

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah Ariza was the worst IMO. Did it not just once but multiple times.
> 
> Roach saying "Mexican" isn't a slur but it's clearly highlighting their race with malevolence.
> 
> Maybe Roach is just playing mind games, he's been around the sport long enough. He also comes across as a bitter fuck all the time, I guess for being criticized and mocked from even before getting to know Manny so I'm sure it's also part of his personality.


This, I still thought Roach being confrontational from the start wasn't smart at all but Ariza carrying on like a bitch about his disease was a low blow.


----------



## Dazl1212

turbotime said:


> Yes because Roach doesn't act like an asshole ever right :lol:


Not to the level Broner does...


turbotime said:


> Ignorance is bliss.


One was said in the heat of the moment one was said in a calculated manner. 
If Calzaghe and Hopkins were having a heated argumenet he should get more of a pass than if he made a comment while he was calm.


----------



## turbotime

Dazl1212 said:


> and no doubt the guys criticizing Roach in this thread will have been the same guys defending Hopkins....





Dazl1212 said:


> Not to the level Broner does...
> 
> One was said in the heat of the moment one was said in a calculated manner.
> If Calzaghe and Hopkins were having a heated argumenet he should get more of a pass than if he made a comment while he was calm.


"Get more of a pass" :lol: What does that even mean?

Roach came in started name calling, then started being a bigot. Elle literally said nothing and when it all calmed down Roach started on Elle and kept on with his bigotry.

The ugliest part of this is Roach pretending to be a good guy. Give me the straight up dude than the guy who tries to hide it, then shows his ass, every time.


----------



## OG Wenger

I wasn't offended by Hopkins' comments either. He didn't say anything derogatory about whites did he?

I swear, people love getting their panties in a twist over the silliest things. Political correctness gone mad.


----------



## Jon Snow

Hopkins referred to calzaghe's skin colour, whereas roach referred to said person by their nationality. It's different if you call a caribbean or african a "black motherfucker" as that is certainly referring to that person's skin colour and will be deemed as racist. Personally I don't see how referring to someone by the country they come from can be deemed racism.


----------



## renyo

You boys got sugar in your veins. Soft as a baby's bottom. Being an asshole don't make you racist.

I can tell some if you haven't spent much time in an urban environment, cause that kinda talk happens in regular conversation.

Race , color and nationality are three completely different things....


----------



## turbotime

Jon Snow said:


> Hopkins referred to calzaghe's skin colour, whereas roach referred to said person by their nationality. It's different if you call a caribbean or african a "black motherfucker" as that is certainly referring to that person's skin colour and will be deemed as racist. Personally I don't see how referring to someone by the country they come from can be deemed racism.


If Broner went off on Elle and The Garcia camp yelling fucking Mexican and ya fucking Jew this place would shut down.


----------



## Dazl1212

turbotime said:


> "Get more of a pass" :lol: What does that even mean?
> 
> Roach came in started name calling, then started being a bigot. Elle literally said nothing and when it all calmed down Roach started on Elle and kept on with his bigotry.
> 
> The ugliest part of this is Roach pretending to be a good guy. Give me the straight up dude than the guy who tries to hide it, then shows his ass, every time.


Do you not get it? Have you never said anything in a fit of temper and regretted it afterwards? 
People say things they dont mean when they lose their temper.

Roach may or may not have meant it, Hopkins did.

Like I said before (in the post you keep quoting for some reason) the people criticizing Roach will most likely be the same people who thought Hopkins was 'a G' for what he said.

For the record I wasn't particularly offended by what Hopkins said as he just came off looking like a racist prat but what he said was racist and bigoted.


----------



## Dazl1212

turbotime said:


> If Broner went off on Elle and The Garcia camp yelling fucking Mexican and ya fucking Jew this place would shut down.


He most likely will do something similar at some point and people will defend him for it


----------



## turbotime

Rios was great in all of this.


----------



## fists of fury

:gayfight2

20 Pages? Seriously?

:gayfight2


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Elie got beef with Roach now, Elie seemed a bit angry after the Jew comment, you should see SecondsOut Radio Rahim's version.


----------



## Abraham

Hopkins - "I'll never let a white man beat me." Hopkins was obviously alluding to the stereotype that whites are beneath blacks when it comes to athleticism. Obviously would have been far more controversial had Calzaghe said something like that about a black man, and if you don't know why, you don't know much about history, or how our society works. Double standard? Sure? But an understandable double standard, like how a female teacher fucking one of her students is by and large viewed less harsh than a male teacher fucking one of his students.

Angel Garica - "You fucking n*gger!" Angel was pissed and said the most offensive thing he could come up with. He obviously didn't say it in the same context most Puerto Ricans do when using the word. Does this mean Angel is an outright racist? Possibly. I've heard that the older Puerto Ricans tend to be pretty bigoted towards anyone who isn't Puerto Rican, but I was still a bit surprised, considering Angel is from Philly, and from an urban environment. I thought blacks and Puerto Ricans in the East Coast got along well.

Hector Camacho - "All ya'll n*ggas! Come and get it, baby!" Not racist, not said in a racist context. Puerto Ricans say that word just as much as black people. Just listen to a Fat Joe album.

Freddie Roach - "You fucking Mexican/Jew motherfucker" - obviously said in a racist context, but I wouldn't consider Roach a racist man. Kind of hard to be in the field he works in. Roach is a blue collar white guy, not a politician.


----------



## turbotime

Dazl1212 said:


> Do you not get it? Have you never said anything in a fit of temper and regretted it afterwards?
> People say things they dont mean when they lose their temper.
> 
> Roach may or may not have meant it, Hopkins did.
> 
> Like I said before (in the post you keep quoting for some reason) the people criticizing Roach will most likely be the same people who thought Hopkins was 'a G' for what he said.
> 
> For the record I wasn't particularly offended by what Hopkins said as he just came off looking like a racist prat but what he said was racist and bigoted.


So it's only OK to be a bigot when you get mad? Fantastic

If Roach didn't mean it he wouldn't have lied about saying it ,and just apologized, if he was really the Flip's "man of the year" award winner they make him out to be.


----------



## turbotime

Dazl1212 said:


> He most likely will do something similar at some point and people will defend him for it


I'm sure you will right?


----------



## MadcapMaxie

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Elie got beef with Roach now, Elie seemed a bit angry after the Jew comment, you should see SecondsOut Radio Rahim's version.


From the other vids I've seen Roach already had beef with Elie about the video he posted where Rios camp was making fun of his Parkinson's.


----------



## Dazl1212

turbotime said:


> So it's only OK to be a bigot when you get mad? Fantastic
> 
> If Roach didn't mean it he wouldn't have lied about saying it ,and just apologized, if he was really the Flip's "man of the year" award winner they make him out to be.


Did I say it was OK? I said its different if you kill someone in afit of rage you'd likely get a lesser sentence than if you plotted to murder someone. Neither are ok but one is worse than the other. 
Is 'Flip' a racist term as well? Well done


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

Abraham said:


> Hopkins - "I'll never let a white man beat me." Hopkins was obviously alluding to the stereotype that whites are beneath blacks when it comes to athleticism. Obviously would have been far more controversial had Calzaghe said something like that about a black man, and if you don't know why, you don't know much about history, or how our society works. Double standard? Sure? But an understandable double standard, like how a female teacher fucking one of her students is by and large viewed less harsh than a male teacher fucking one of his students.
> 
> Angel Garica - "You fucking n*gger!" Angel was pissed and said the most offensive thing he could come up with. He obviously didn't say it in the same context most Puerto Ricans do when using the word. Does this mean Angel is an outright racist? Possibly. I've heard that the older Puerto Ricans tend to be pretty bigoted towards anyone who isn't Puerto Rican, but I was still a bit surprised, considering Angel is from Philly, and from an urban environment. I thought blacks and Puerto Ricans in the East Coast got along well.
> 
> Hector Camacho - "All ya'll n*ggas! Come and get it, baby!" Not racist, not said in a racist context. Puerto Ricans say that word just as much as black people. Just listen to a Fat Joe album.
> 
> Freddie Roach - "You fucking Mexican/Jew motherfucker" - obviously said in a racist context, but I wouldn't consider Roach a racist man. Kind of hard to be in the field he works in. Roach is a blue collar white guy, not a politician.


Great post that.

Should be the end of this thread now, getting boring.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

MadcapMaxie said:


> From the other vids I've seen Roach already had beef with Elie about the video he posted where Rios camp was making fun of his Parkinson's.


ahhh i see. If Elie was egging it on, then what he did is worse IMO then the quote in you sig lol


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Fuck me can't believe this BS since when is being called "Mexican" or 'Jew" racist? Where did he say *******, ****** or ****? You know actual fucking racist terms.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Roach, Garcia and Ariza are all complete cunts but Ariza takes the top prize. Hope he gets gang raped by a bunch of Africans.


----------



## turbotime

Dazl1212 said:


> Did I say it was OK? I said its different if you kill someone in afit of rage you'd likely get a lesser sentence than if you plotted to murder someone. Neither are ok but one is worse than the other.
> Is 'Flip' a racist term as well? Well done


No Flip is not a racist term. Hopkins said one thing. Roach went on and on :lol: Both were bad

I just fully expect you to run to Broner's aid whenever he makes a "nationalistic" remark :rolleyes


----------



## church11

renyo said:


> You boys got sugar in your veins. Soft as a baby's bottom.  Being an asshole don't make you racist.
> 
> I can tell some if you haven't spent much time in an urban environment, cause that kinda talk happens in regular conversation.
> 
> Race , color and nationality are three completely different things....


the kids on the streets who use these words aren't in a public position where ESPN cameras are in front of them


----------



## Jonnybravo

Ellie what a butthurt cunt :rofl


----------



## turbotime

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> ahhh i see. If Elie was egging it on, then what he did is worse IMO then the quote in you sig lol


Remember when Ariza punched Koncz :lol: What a shithead. All of these guys are familiar with eachother and I'm sure they all know their dirt


----------



## Yiddle

turbotime said:


> No Flip is not a racist term. Hopkins said one thing. Roach went on and on :lol: Both were bad


That's good for a moment I was also wondering if flip now had another term of use


----------



## church11

Jonnybravo said:


> Ellie what a butthurt cunt :rofl


yeah ellie was making it all about him and making roach seem xenophobic. big ups to garcia for backing pacquiao when ellie was trying to provoke him to bash pac.


----------



## Dazl1212

turbotime said:


> No Flip is not a racist term. Hopkins said one thing. Roach went on and on :lol: Both were bad
> 
> I just fully expect you to run to Broner's aid whenever he makes a "nationalistic" remark :rolleyes


Really I thought it was a similar level to '*****'

Am I running to his defense? 
My original comment was that the people who defended Hopkins are likely the same guys criticizing Roach.

I merely pointed out why what Hopkins said was worse.

Now if Broner in a fit of rage was to call someone a fucking Mexican and someone compared it to what Hopkins said then yeah I'd point it out again.

I remember when people were whining about Mayweather calling an oriental looking guy Pacquiao and thinking how pathetic it was...


----------



## Kieran

Bogotazo said:


> Roach telling Garcia to leave, that sounds like just competitive heating. Clearly there was a conflict schedule, Roach decided to be confrontational and Robert stood his ground.
> 
> "Mexican motherfucker" was uncalled for, racist shit.
> 
> Ariza stuttering and saying "spit it out" was lower still I think. He sounds like such a whiny bitch trying to talk shit.
> 
> LMAO @ Brandon "can't we all just get along" happily on the machine :rofl


I can't watch the video at the moment either, but did Roach only call Garcia a Mexican motherfucker? If so, that's hardly racist in my book.

Is calling somebody a Portuguese motherfucker racist? Latvian Motherfucker? Taiwanese motherfucker? Congolese motherfucker? Not really.

Now, if he had of brought race into the equation, like **** motherfucker or called somebody a black motherfucker, I would definitely think that was racist and had crossed a line, but singling out a man's country of origin in an insult isn't really a big deal, imo.


----------



## turbotime

Dazl1212 said:


> Really I thought it was a similar level to '*****'
> 
> Am I running to his defense?
> My original comment was that the people who defended Hopkins are likely the same guys criticizing Roach.
> 
> I merely pointed out why what Hopkins said was worse.
> 
> Now if Broner in a fit of rage was to call someone a fucking Mexican and someone compared it to what Hopkins said then yeah I'd point it out again.
> 
> I remember when people were whining about Mayweather calling an oriental looking guy Pacquiao and thinking how pathetic it was...


And I'm merely pointing out that since people view Roach as a good guy, and Hopkins a bad guy, people will defend one and not the other. I'm just having a laugh at all the Roach defenders.

Not once did I call Roach a racist either, just a bigoted two faced piece of shit :conf

But if you think one is better than the other than alright.


----------



## Kieran

Fuck, 22 pages? I didn't even realise when I made my comment above.


----------



## Relentless

Damn roach is a G my respect for him went up more.


anyway everyone crying about the racism what about ariza with his homophobic comment to Gavin Macmillan the guy who was trying to calm the situation. Arizas homophobia sickens me I think he should be jailed.


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> Damn roach is a G my respect for him went up more.
> 
> anyway everyone crying about the racism what about ariza with his homophobic comment to Gavin Macmillan the guy who was trying to calm the situation. Arizas homophobia sickens me I think he should be jailed.


Disgusting bigotry :-(

I wonder what Uncle Arum will have to say about the Jew remarks. He whined like a bitch when Oscar called him one.


----------



## Dazl1212

turbotime said:


> And I'm merely pointing out that since people view Roach as a good guy, and Hopkins a bad guy, people will defend one and not the other. I'm just having a laugh at all the Roach defenders.
> 
> Not once did I call Roach a racist either, just a bigoted two faced piece of shit :conf
> 
> But if you think one is better than the other than alright.


I honestly dont have much of an opinion on Roach although I doubt he _really _has bigoted views on Mexicans given he has trained a few.

You didnt call him racist but the OP did


----------



## Relentless

Lmao i just read through this thread fake ass people.

the amount of elie sechback hating i've seen in these forum, forum members calling him dumb jew etc etc and now it's wrong :rofl

Roach doesn't know how to do it right though he needs tips from Angel Garcia on how to be a badass.


----------



## Jonnybravo

Did ellie say "im going call Israel" they are only good at raping defenceless palestinians atsch


----------



## Relentless

bballchump11 said:


> yeah no doubt. Ariza came off as a pussy. He's probably the main reason things escalated. If Robert and Roach just talked to each other, it wouldn't have reached that level


Think whoreiza just wanted some attention and to prove to his new employers his loyal.

remember when after khan vs maidana he got into the ring and called Miguel Diaz a piece of shit and kicked off with him. :rofl


----------



## turbotime

Dazl1212 said:


> I honestly dont have much of an opinion on Roach although I doubt he _really _has bigoted views on Mexicans given he has trained a few.
> 
> You didnt call him racist but the OP did


I guess that's why none of this crap with Roach surprised me. He's a scummy bastid.


----------



## Relentless

~Cellzki~ said:


> was definitely uncalled for tho. u don't kick a man with parkinsons. u just don't...


I like Roach but he isn't the soft little parkinson sufferer.

Joe rein told me stories of roach getting into fist fights even recently (last few years) and he can hold his own pretty good.


----------



## Hatesrats

IF Manny gets his ass beat on Sat. Roach will Prob blow his brains out.
(Kinda hope Packy looks vintage so Roach won't murder himself)

Freedie is about to breakdown.


----------



## turbotime

Jonnybravo said:


> Did ellie say "im going call Israel" they are only good at raping defenceless palestinians atsch


:lol: I'm gonna get a hold of the Israeli's :rofl Elle


----------



## Dazl1212

turbotime said:


> I guess that's why none of this crap with Roach surprised me. He's a scummy bastid.


:conf maybe man, Ariza on the other hand comes across as a complete shit stirring, snakey twat twat :fire

As someone else said the only person who came off well was Rios after watching 24/7 its going to be hard to watch him likely get the crap beat out of him :verysad
I like the guy


----------



## Jonnybravo

turbotime said:


> :lol: I'm gonna get a hold of the Israeli's :rofl Elle


:rofl


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> I guess that's why none of this crap with Roach surprised me. He's a scummy bastid.


:lol: I don't know why people think Roach is a nice guy he never has been! he was a street boy. All the stories Joe Rein told everyone on ESB for years and stories I heard from a few people who trained at wild card, Roach isn't the favorite uncle or granpda type he's a guy that'll tell you to get the fuck out of his way instead of saying excuse me.


----------



## turbotime

Dazl1212 said:


> :conf maybe man, Ariza on the other hand comes across as a complete shit stirring, snakey twat twat :fire
> 
> As someone else said the only person who came off well was Rios after watching 24/7 its going to be hard to watch him likely get the crap beat out of him :verysad
> I like the guy


I wouldn't mind a double KO, then Ariza and Roach to fight and they Double KO each other.


----------



## miniq

Who cares...

At the end of the day Pacquiao will have physically DAMAGED both Margarito and Rios... LOL

The biggest problem I have is Elie Sekbach bieng a slimey fcker and using shitty video titles as usual.


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> :lol: I don't know why people think Roach is a nice guy he never has been! he was a street boy. All the stories Joe Rein told everyone on ESB for years and stories I heard from a few people who trained at wild card, Roach isn't the favorite uncle or granpda type he's a guy that'll tell you to get the fuck out of his way instead of saying excuse me.


Remember that stuff with him and Vince Phillips at the Wild Card? It was in a 24/7 too but I had just been at the gym right before that happened and talking to Vince and Phillips was going in on Roach :lol:

Roach booted him shortly after.


----------



## Dazl1212

turbotime said:


> I wouldn't mind a double KO, then Ariza and Roach to fight and they Double KO each other.


:lol: that'd work for me


----------



## tliang1000

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Roach interview, interesting comments.


 Roach lied. Garcia didn't tell roach go fuck himself.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

turbotime said:


> Remember that stuff with him and Vince Phillips at the Wild Card? It was in a 24/7 too but I had just been at the gym right before that happened and talking to Vince and Phillips was going in on Roach :lol:
> 
> Roach booted him shortly after.


I remember seeing a video once and some guy was talking about how Roach got pissed at some kid in the gym and took some of the padding out of a pair of gloves and let one guy wear them to beat on the kid Freddie was pissed at. Not sure if that's true.


----------



## turbotime

tliang1000 said:


> Roach lied. Garcia didn't tell roach go fuck himself.


----------



## Peter Barlow

Elie Seckbach ‏@Seckbach 9h
vada need to test freddie roach for racism after he goes after mexicans and jews

:rofl


----------



## turbotime

Mugsy said:


> Elie Seckbach ‏@Seckbach 9h
> vada need to test freddie roach for racism after he goes after mexicans and jews
> 
> :rofl


:rofl


----------



## BigBone

Trash Bags said:


> "the image of the disease..." what does that even mean? first and foremost, he's a human being. as such, his character is flawed. so is everyone else's.


It means when you represent a group, a team, a party or an illness that needs a positive figure to look up to and raise resources for cure - no matter if he voluntarily took the role or not, he's one of the key figures today bringing attention to Parkinson's - maybe don't act like a cunt? How come we make Rios out as some asshole for mocking Roach but not Roach for racial remarks? He's been an asshole since picking up his first TOFY award, and isn't beyond criticism just because he's the most unfortunate with his health... there were two egotistical assholes in that room, Ariza and Roach, I dislike both.


----------



## Relentless

MrJotatp4p said:


> I find it hilarious how some people in this thread are fronting as if they don't know what Freddy meant by his comments. He said what he said to get a rise out of them. Doesn't mean he is racist and I don't think he is and that is fine if you don't think he is bc we are on the same page. Don't think for one second you don't know what he meant or that it wasn't racial in context bc it was.
> 
> Just like Hopkins saying, "I will never let a white boy beat me." That had some racial context to it bc every black man and white man in America knows what he meant.


oh give it up ri-ri you've been repeating the same shit over and over again nobodies listening nor cares.


----------



## Peter Barlow

> Robert Garcia Jr. ‏@_RGarcia3 3h
> @alcowz @Seckbach disease or no disease. You dont do what roach did. He always gets a pass cuz of the disease. Fuck him
> 
> @alcowz @Seckbach fuck that! He has a disease so he gets a pass for everything.
> Reply Retweet Favorite


Garcia letting it out now.....:bbb


----------



## Jonnybravo

Mugsy said:


> Elie Seckbach ‏@Seckbach 9h
> vada need to test freddie roach for racism after he goes after mexicans and jews
> 
> :rofl


elie you jew cunt this is for you :rofl


----------



## Relentless

Mugsy said:


> Elie Seckbach ‏@Seckbach 9h
> vada need to test freddie roach for racism after he goes after mexicans and jews
> 
> :rofl


dumb jew that was a lame joke.


----------



## SimplyTuck

That was entertaining.


----------



## renyo

church11 said:


> the kids on the streets who use these words aren't in a public position where ESPN cameras are in front of them


 I'm 34 years old Mestizo and in the construction business. Born in Charleston,S.C.. I've lived in Philly, Chicago,South Carolina , and Virginia Beach as a kid. Lived my adult life in Va.

I work with men, shoot the shit with men... All colors, shapes, and sizes... That ain't racist...


----------



## Dazl1212

MrJotatp4p said:


> I remember seeing a video once and some guy was talking about how Roach got pissed at some kid in the gym and took some of the padding out of a pair of gloves and let one guy wear them to beat on the kid Freddie was pissed at. Not sure if that's true.


If that is true then that's fucking disgusting and he should be in jail, fucking hell!! :verysad


----------



## Brnxhands

crazy Mexican motherfuckers.


----------



## Boxed Ears

Listen, I'm Mexican, and I absolutely abhor what this man said, in that all Mexicans fuck their mothers (not true, only some of us, like in every race) but he has Parkinson's and that needs to be respected. You don't call a Parkinson's sufferer racist. That's just not right. I'm sorry.


----------



## Trash Bags

[video]http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/83679023/[/video]


----------



## Jon Snow

Mugsy said:


> Garcia letting it out now.....:bbb


Robert Garcia has always had a shit streak to him too. Talks shit about Victor Ortiz being a quitter and no heart, yet next minute saying he never wants to see any of his fighters seriously hurt. As a former boxer and a trainer, I thought he would have more respect than that. Garcia camp are full of scumbags to be honest.


----------



## Peter Barlow

Fuck that didnt Ortiz have some goons pull a gun on Rios and his wife


----------



## Post Box

Everyone seems to be so caught up in the racist slurs, the parkinsons insult and the kick to the stomach that the most disturbing part of the video seems to have been brushed over 

"make sure the door doesn't hit you on your way out Freddie" - Ellie Seckbach


----------



## PBFred

mrtony80 said:


> What are you throwing my name in your argument for? I'm assuming you're talking about me calling Relentless "Paki looking"...first of all, I never tried to defend my words, never backtracked, and I don't regret saying something like that to a scumbag like Relentless. That being said, me saying what I said was perfectly contextual with the argument. But obviously, you're not going to understand what I mean by that...:conf


 @Relentless


----------



## Relentless

PBFred said:


> @Relentless


yo?


----------



## mrtony80

PBFred said:


> @Relentless


What are you, 12?


----------



## Kid Cubano

who's directing this drama? Steven Spielberg?
Arum really knows how to set up a show.


----------



## Jonnybravo

elie is a proper bitch, enjoyed floyd putting the cunt in his place


----------



## tliang1000

Trash Bags said:


> [video]http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/83679023/[/video]


SMFH. I know the guy had an opportunity to be "funny" by saying stereotypical things in front of a crowd but he looked ignorant as hell. I guess he learned the Asian culture at his nearest Chinese restaurant.


----------



## PBFred

mrtony80 said:


> What are you, 12?


I think I was taller at 12 than you are now.


----------



## turbotime

:rofl

I Just got a Retweet from Elle :happy :happy


Jonnybravo said:


> elie is a proper bitch, enjoyed floyd putting the cunt in his place


----------



## Trash Bags

tliang1000 said:


> SMFH. I know the guy had an opportunity to be "funny" by saying stereotypical things in front of a crowd but he looked ignorant as hell. I guess he learned the Asian culture at his nearest Chinese restaurant.


the shit is foul. it's disgusting.


----------



## SJS20

Ariza is such a cock, dude couldn't even lay out Michael Konz, so he really shouldn't be offering anybody out.


----------



## Brnxhands

I been called racial slurs my whole life. I never gave two fucks. W


----------



## Lazarus

bballchump11 said:


> Freddie Roach- "Ellie you fucking Jew" "You fucking Mexican"
> 
> Oh but Freddie isn't racist :rolleyes


How on earth is that racist? Are you that stupid?

Since when is calling someone Jew racist? Is Judaism a race? And saying fucking Mexican is racist? Yeah, I'd like to know what world you live in where that's perceived as racist.


----------



## Trash Bags

Lazarus said:


> How on earth is that racist? Are you that stupid?
> 
> Since when is calling someone Jew racist? Is Judaism a race? And saying fucking Mexican is racist? Yeah, I'd like to know what world you live in where that's perceived as racist.


is "get out of here, you fooking wanker" the same as "get you out of here, you fooking pakistani?" i used "paskistani" so you can understand.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

OG Wenger said:


> I understand the context thing. He didn't make reference to a race, but a country though. Didn't call him a **** or any other kind of racial slur did he?
> 
> Calling someone a fucking Jew is different though.


don't see why everyone is trying to get technical. i take you aren't American. if you ask any mexican american what race they are, they will tell you mexican. they consider it a race. it may not be correct, but it's the way it is..


----------



## Lazarus

Trash Bags said:


> is "get out of here, you fooking wanker" the same as "get you out of here, you fooking pakistani?" i used "paskistani" so you can understand.


No, it's about your intention. If you said that, I don't consider it to be a racist comment. It's more of your actions is what makes you that.


----------



## Relentless

~Cellzki~ said:


> don't see why everyone is trying to get technical. i take you aren't American. if you ask any mexican american what race they are, they will tell you mexican. they consider it a race. it may not be correct, but it's the way it is..


Stupid Mexicans


----------



## PBFred

Lazarus said:


> How on earth is that racist? Are you that stupid?
> 
> Since when is calling someone Jew racist? Is Judaism a race? And saying fucking Mexican is racist? Yeah, I'd like to know what world you live in where that's perceived as racist.


Context is everything. Roach was trying to insult them and went for their race/nationality/religion.

Robert Garcia was born in the US by the way. Why didn't Freddie call him an American Motherfucker then?

I don't care either way but you can't argue the intent and play it off like Roach was just making an observation.


----------



## turbotime

Roach could buy a Colour TV and his idiot fanboys would say seeeee he's not a bigot.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

Pacquiao KO1 Roach & Ariza


----------



## Trash Bags

~Cellzki~ said:


> don't see why everyone is trying to get technical. i take you aren't American. if you ask any mexican american what race they are, they will tell you mexican. they consider it a race. it may not be correct, but it's the way it is..


the truth is, most mexicans (80% or so) have a lot of amerindian blood in them. 10% of the population is made up of straight up indians, a lot of whom dont speak even spanish. it sort of is a race.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

Relentless said:


> Stupid Mexicans


it's prbably because latinos are mixed with so much different shit, that they couldn't even tell you what race they are.

the way i see it is if damn near everyone in your country looks the same, that's your race. but i guess thats just the american way of looking at things..


----------



## Malcolm

I didn't actually the vid in the first post was a different one to the one I'd already seen. In this one it's pretty clear who the instigator is, Ariza. The worst over-reaction in the whole video has got to be that fat guy who has to be held back, would have loved to have seen him break through to Freddie and Freddie lays him out.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

Roach has got into the head of Garcia, job done for Freddie I guess.


----------



## OG Wenger

~Cellzki~ said:


> don't see why everyone is trying to get technical. i take you aren't American. if you ask any mexican american what race they are, they will tell you mexican. they consider it a race. it may not be correct, but it's the way it is..


You said it yourself, it's incorrect. That's all there is to it.

English isn't a race, French isn't a race, German isn't a race and Mexican is definitely not a race.


----------



## tliang1000

PBFred said:


> Context is everything. Roach was trying to insult them and went for their race/nationality/religion.
> 
> Robert Garcia was born in the US by the way. Why didn't Freddie call him an American Motherfucker then?
> 
> I don't care either way but you can't argue the intent and play it off like Roach was just making an observation.


Exactly.
When someone tries to hurl insult with someone's race/nationality, the attacker is trying to point out that someone is different in a negative manner or show that they are superior in some ways.

I grew up in the south people add you Chinese blah blah all the time and almost always followed by stereotypes, like you eat dogs, paint nails, slanted eyes, *********** this and that etc etc. When people do that, the minority knows EXACTLY what they are trying to do and most of the time they are pretty much of sick of the shit.


----------



## rjjfan

If Roach is racist, then his gym full of whites, blacks, mexicans, Filipinos, etc would have long left the gym.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

OG Wenger said:


> Explain to me how calling someone a Mexican is making fun of their race?


Easy because he is talking about his heritage not his nation. Garcia and the guy he was talking to are both americans by nationality, born and raised in the US. Rios is also an American and can't even speak spanish, born in Kansas raised there as well.

So he isn't commenting on their nationality but ethnicity and using it derogatorily.

You probably won't understand this though because you are ignorant of the cultural context of what is being said because you aren't an american.


----------



## Hatesrats

Cool "SS" tat on "Pepper" Roach.


----------



## chibelle

rjjfan said:


> If Roach is racist, then his gym full of whites, blacks, mexicans, Filipinos, etc would have long left the gym.


Because here in America, it is over sensitive with anything regarding race from either side. So every insult is deemed racist. We tend to bunch every racist in the same category - with supremacist, black supremacist, etc.

Freddy did use a racial insult. But in the end of the day, it is really not that big of a deal. The kick from Ariza is more offensive. This is boxing, where homophobia, juvenile jokes and cursing is part of the daily routines. Freddy was wrong, but no more wrong than using [email protected] ck or mother [email protected] Since no one was really offended by that - I don't see the Mexican or Jew thing being that big of a deal at all.

And this forum, especially ESB former members taking the high horse - get over yourself. There where a lot of people using racially charged comments in ESB - including calling Arum a "dirty" Jew that should dies (many posters here not only ignored it some even agreed), etc. etc.
This is the last place I would take seriously in any discussion about race and racism.


----------



## Reppin501

I'm still confused at how Ariza is getting so much blame here...Freddie was a disrespectful cunt, he's responsible for this entire deal. He could have easily asked Robert to speak privately and asked about the gym time deal. To walk up in the middle of an interview and rudely interupt and try and punk him was bush league, 100% Freddie's fault.


----------



## Relentless

Eli sechbacks ass kissing is disgusting just been watching his latest videos the guy needs to chill with the cock sucking it's almost like how pimp c is up my ass.


----------



## chibelle

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Easy because he is talking about his heritage not his nation. Garcia and the guy he was talking to are both americans by nationality, born and raised in the US. Rios is also an American and can't even speak spanish, born in Kansas raised there as well.
> 
> So he isn't commenting on their nationality but ethnicity and using it derogatorily.
> 
> You probably won't understand this though because you are ignorant of the cultural context of what is being said because you aren't an american.


Or Americans are over sensitive with an racial terms quickly pulling the race card. I grew up in NYC. The race card is pulled too much and double standards are ignored too easily, making the whole Freddy Roach not that big of a deal.


----------



## OG Wenger

Was the comment bigoted and ignorant? Most definitely. But you can't sit here and tell me the comment is racist, because it wasn't. Race was not bought into it at all.

Calling someone a motherfucking Jew on the other hand can be considered racist.


----------



## Relentless

tliang1000 said:


> Exactly.
> When someone tries to hurl insult with someone's race/nationality, the attacker is trying to point out that someone is different in a negative manner or show that they are superior in some ways.
> 
> I grew up in the south people add you Chinese blah blah all the time and almost always followed by stereotypes, like you eat dogs, paint nails, slanted eyes, *********** this and that etc etc. When people do that, the minority knows EXACTLY what they are trying to do and most of the time they are pretty much of sick of the shit.


:lol:

Sometimes it's anger. Like when I used to get into fights I'd throw out all the racial slurs in the book. I once got into a road rage incident with a bearded muslim guy and the first thing that came out of my mouth was you fuckin terrorist cunt.

On second thoughts I probably am a racist.


----------



## JDK

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Easy because he is talking about his heritage not his nation. Garcia and the guy he was talking to are both americans by nationality, born and raised in the US. Rios is also an American and can't even speak spanish, born in Kansas raised there as well.
> 
> So he isn't commenting on their nationality but ethnicity and using it derogatorily.
> 
> You probably won't understand this though because you are ignorant of the cultural context of what is being said because you aren't an american.





chibelle said:


> Because here in America, it is over sensitive with anything regarding race from either side. So every insult is deemed racist. We tend to bunch every racist in the same category - with supremacist, black supremacist, etc.
> 
> Freddy did use a racial insult. But in the end of the day, it is really not that big of a deal. The kick from Ariza is more offensive. This is boxing, where homophobia, juvenile jokes and cursing is part of the daily routines. Freddy was wrong, but no more wrong than using [email protected] ck or mother [email protected] Since no one was really offended by that - I don't see the Mexican or Jew thing being that big of a deal at all.
> 
> And this forum, especially ESB former members taking the high horse - get over yourself. There where a lot of people using racially charged comments in ESB - including calling Arum a "dirty" Jew that should dies (many posters here not only ignored it some even agreed), etc. etc.
> This is the last place I would take seriously in any discussion about race and racism.


Great comments and lets put an end to the racist theme.
My problem is Roach being a dick, instigating, calling people out for physical confrontation, and expecting zero repercussions.
And the worst part is crying for an arrest. 
Ariza will get what's coming to him as well for being a fucking snake


----------



## Reppin501

chibelle said:


> Or Americans are over sensitive with an racial terms quickly pulling the race card. I grew up in NYC. The race card is pulled too much and double standards are ignored too easily, making the whole Freddy Roach not that big of a deal.


Him being "racist" is irrelevant, the point is he was a disrespectful cunt to one of the nicer guys in boxing, for no reason what so ever...he then did take it to a racial place for no reason, but it's not to say he is a "racist" but he's a fucking bitch and he deserved a kick to the chest.


----------



## JDK

Reppin501 said:


> I'm still confused at how Ariza is getting so much blame here...Freddie was a disrespectful cunt, he's responsible for this entire deal. He could have easily asked Robert to speak privately and asked about the gym time deal. To walk up in the middle of an interview and rudely interupt and try and punk him was bush league, 100% Freddie's fault.


Exactly.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

OG Wenger said:


> Was the comment bigoted and ignorant? Most definitely. But you can't sit here and tell me the comment is racist, because it wasn't. Race was not bought into it at all.
> 
> Calling someone a motherfucking Jew on the other hand can be considered racist.


what makes being a jew a race more than being a mexican? :huh


----------



## ~Cellzki~

lol this shit is on Worldstar now. it's officially a hot topic.


----------



## OG Wenger

~Cellzki~ said:


> what makes being a jew a race more than being a mexican? :huh


Jewish people have been known as a race in the past.


----------



## tliang1000

chibelle said:


> Or Americans are over sensitive with an racial terms quickly pulling the race card. I grew up in NYC. The race card is pulled too much and double standards are ignored too easily, making the whole Freddy Roach not that big of a deal.


I never pulled out the race card ever in my life bc who gives a shit really? Asians are less than .5 percent in my city so who cares what i have to say?
Don't be foolish thinking that a minority couldn't tell if someone is joking or actually trying to use the "race care" to get under someone's skin. 
I've got friends who never talk down on any race. I've got friends that are Hispanic and we talk shit about each other's race and joke around for fun but we are good buddies. And then you got some friends that simply feel that are just better than you bc they are part of the majority and truly believe they are perfect.

It is not a big deal but people need to know why people get offended. And for the most part is bc they are tired of being singled out.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

OG Wenger said:


> Jewish people have been known as a race in the past.


do you consider all middle eastern countries one race with different labels, or all to be individual races?

i don't see why jews arent considered to be white..


----------



## Relentless

~Cellzki~ said:


> lol this shit is on Worldstar now. it's officially a hot topic.


figured your dumb ass would be a member there.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

*aren't


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

Reppin501 said:


> Him being "racist" is irrelevant, the point is he was a disrespectful cunt to one of the nicer guys in boxing, for no reason what so ever...he then did take it to a racial place for no reason, but it's not to say he is a "racist" but he's a fucking bitch and he deserved a kick to the chest.


You use racial slurs and you are being a racist, no simpler than that.
If I'm cool with someone and (they are non black) they get angry and call me a "ni99er" well they are a racist. I don't really care if it is the heat of the moment, their real feelings are coming out and that is how they really feel about you. They are racist.

Freddie was a asshole and is a racist, his true self has been revealed.
Seriously "fucking jew" and "fucking mexicans" him and his bro share more than blood line.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

Relentless said:


> figured your dumb ass would be a member there.


i hardly go there. just checked to see if the video was up and i was right..


----------



## OG Wenger

~Cellzki~ said:


> do you consider all middle eastern countries one race with different labels, or all to be individual races?
> 
> i don't see why jews are considered to be white..


I don't know enough about its history to comment about that. But I do know Jewish people have been singled out as a race in almost every era of history. Even in America 'Jew' was legally made a race for a short while. So I could easily see why somebody could be offended by being called a 'motherfucking Jew'. Calling someone a Mexican is making reference to a country, not a race.


----------



## nvs

All american bitches crying about racism in this thread


----------



## chibelle

Reppin501 said:


> Him being "racist" is irrelevant, the point is he was a disrespectful cunt to one of the nicer guys in boxing, for no reason what so ever...he then did take it to a racial place for no reason, but it's not to say he is a "racist" but he's a fucking bitch and he deserved a kick to the chest.


So now "disrespectful" is the only requirement to justify a kick to the chest? So Rios making fun of Freedy's PArkinson is enough for him to get kicked in the chest since Roach can certainly argue that is disrespectful. Garcia laughing when Ariza did the stuttering joke can also be viewed as disrespectful, thus deserve a kick on the chest.

Garcia is a nice guy but he aint no angel. He plays the passive agressive shit. He lets his camp do their thing, he laughs with it then washes his hands. He is no where close to the stupidity of Ariza and Rios but he is no angel. And you are right Roach was on the wrong for starting the verbal assault. But Ariza is more a fucking idiot.

Ariza crossed a line. Words are words and a kick is a kick. If some one then bashed a bottle over Ariza's head then based on your logic Ariza deserves it because he deserved for being a bitch (kicking some one then stepping back and hiding).


----------



## tliang1000

Relentless said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sometimes it's anger. Like when I used to get into fights I'd throw out all the racial slurs in the book. I once got into a road rage incident with a bearded muslim guy and the first thing that came out of my mouth was you fuckin terrorist cunt.
> 
> On second thoughts I probably am a racist.


I use it too when i'm angry along with name calling and the purpose is to get the person that pissed me off angry but usually i do it in private where i can get away with it. You never know how a stranger will react.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

chibelle said:


> So now "disrespectful" is the only requirement to justify a kick to the chest? So Rios making fun of Freedy's PArkinson is enough for him to get kicked in the chest since Roach can certainly argue that is disrespectful. Garcia laughing when Ariza did the stuttering joke can also be viewed as disrespectful, thus deserve a kick on the chest.
> 
> Garcia is a nice guy but he aint no angel. He plays the passive agressive shit. He lets his camp do their thing, he laughs with it then washes his hands. He is no where close to the stupidity of Ariza and Rios but he is no angel. And you are right Roach was on the wrong for starting the verbal assault. But Ariza is more a fucking idiot.
> 
> Ariza crossed a line. Words are words and a kick is a kick. If some one then bashed a bottle over Ariza's head then based on your logic Ariza deserves it because he deserved for being a bitch (kicking some one then stepping back and hiding).


Ariza didn't cross shit. 
In the middle of heated verbal exchange you don't charge a grown man.
He lunged at Ariza, funnily enough not robert or anyone else, and got a kick in the chest to back his ass up.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

OG Wenger said:


> I don't know enough about its history to comment about that. But I do know Jewish people have been singled out as a race in almost every era of history. Even in America 'Jew' was legally made a race for a short while. So I could easily see why somebody could be offended by being called a 'motherfucking Jew'. Calling someone a Mexican is making reference to a country, not a race.


Why the fuck do you have to be an Arsenal fan, you're the dumbest cunt here.


----------



## OG Wenger

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Why the fuck do you have to be an Arsenal fan, you're the dumbest cunt here.


Explain to me how I'm wrong? I'm up for a debate with no petty name calling.


----------



## Reppin501

chibelle said:


> So now "disrespectful" is the only requirement to justify a kick to the chest? So Rios making fun of Freedy's PArkinson is enough for him to get kicked in the chest since Roach can certainly argue that is disrespectful. Garcia laughing when Ariza did the stuttering joke can also be viewed as disrespectful, thus deserve a kick on the chest.
> 
> Garcia is a nice guy but he aint no angel. He plays the passive agressive shit. He lets his camp do their thing, he laughs with it then washes his hands. He is no where close to the stupidity of Ariza and Rios but he is no angel. And you are right Roach was on the wrong for starting the verbal assault. But Ariza is more a fucking idiot.
> 
> Ariza crossed a line. Words are words and a kick is a kick. If some one then bashed a bottle over Ariza's head then based on your logic Ariza deserves it because he deserved for being a bitch (kicking some one then stepping back and hiding).


Roach was coming at him aggressively like he wanted to do something, so Ariza kicked him as opposed to letting Freddie swing on him first. Freddie came at Ariza, not the other way around...


----------



## OG Wenger

Reppin501 said:


> Roach was coming at him aggressively like he wanted to do something, so Ariza kicked him as opposed to letting Freddie swing on him first. Freddie came at Ariza, not the other way around...


Although I do agree for the most part, but when someone has a severe physical disability you should give them the benefit of the doubt. Obviously if he swings first that's a different story.


----------



## Bogotazo

Post Box said:


> Everyone seems to be so caught up in the racist slurs, the parkinsons insult and the kick to the stomach that the most disturbing part of the video seems to have been brushed over
> 
> "make sure the door doesn't hit you on your way out Freddie" - Ellie Seckbach


Yep.



Reppin501 said:


> Roach was coming at him aggressively like he wanted to do something, so Ariza kicked him as opposed to letting Freddie swing on him first. Freddie came at Ariza, not the other way around...


The way I saw it, Freddie was getting a bit heated with Garcia, then Ariza started talking shit from behind 3 other guys in camp, Freddie edged forward and called him out, Ariza kicked him from long range.


----------



## Masters

Ariza is a massive dickhead. Seems strange Roach would go up to Garcia mouthing off unprovoked. Maybe something happened prior.

Rios just stayed on his cross trainer not giving a fuck.

Teddy Atlas would of cleared them all out if he was there.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

OG Wenger said:


> Although I do agree for the most part, but when someone has a severe physical disability you should give them the benefit of the doubt. Obviously if he swings first that's a different story.


He doesn't get a break just because he is disabled.
If he wasn't a asshole trying to start a fight the action would have never occurred.


----------



## Reppin501

OG Wenger said:


> Although I do agree for the most part, but when someone has a severe physical disability you should give them the benefit of the doubt. Obviously if he swings first that's a different story.


Bro...if he has that much of a physical disability, he shouldn't be coming at people the way he was...and he damn sure shouldn't be stepping to someone like he wants to swing on them.


----------



## Vic

Ariza is the worst kind in there.


----------



## Brnxhands

You guys want me to throw you some of my girls tampons?


----------



## Azar

turbotime said:


> :lol: Or even worse, Broner.
> 
> Imagine :bronesgoat yelling out ya fucking Jew or ya fucking Mexican during a scuffle? This place would shut down.
> 
> You know why.


admins would need to get new servers.

fuck Freddie the guys a cunt always tryin to get sympathy. Used to try to make khan look like a cunt when they broke up when he was said nothing wrong. Ariza had every right to hit him he charged at him.

Gots to give props to elie man guy stayed silent n respectful even after those remarks. Lmao at Donald not Mexican.


----------



## turbotime

Reppin501 said:


> Bro...if he has that much of a physical disability, he shouldn't be coming at people the way he was...and he damn sure shouldn't be stepping to someone like he wants to swing on them.


And well, he is a former boxer.

I'm not letting a former boxer who can still punch step to me especially if we already don't like eachother. :conf


----------



## OG Wenger

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He doesn't get a break just because he is disabled.
> If he wasn't a asshole trying to start a fight the action would have never occurred.


Yes, he is an asshole, there's no denying that. But if Ariza felt like he protected his honour with that kick than he's a sad excuse for a human being. I don't feel like Ariza was merely protecting himself in that video.



Reppin501 said:


> Bro...if he has that much of a physical disability, he shouldn't be coming at people the way he was...and he damn sure shouldn't be stepping to someone like he wants to swing on them.


Did he really look like he wanted to swing at him though? I'm not convinced.


----------



## Reppin501

Bogotazo said:


> Yep.


Your irrational support for Roach in this matter is weird, I mean no disrespect...I like you but the "lets blame Ariza" stance is stupid, seriously.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

OG Wenger said:


> Yes, he is an asshole, there's no denying that. But if Ariza felt like he protected his honour with that kick than he's a sad excuse for a human being. I don't feel like Ariza was merely protecting himself in that video.
> 
> Did he really look like he wanted to swing at him though? I'm not convinced.


Of course you dont.


----------



## Reppin501

OG Wenger said:


> Yes, he is an asshole, there's no denying that. But if Ariza felt like he protected his honour with that kick than he's a sad excuse for a human being. I don't feel like Ariza was merely protecting himself in that video.
> 
> Did he really look like he wanted to swing at him though? I'm not convinced.


We all see things differently, I'm saying in my mind and per my senses, he was 100% gonna swing on him...I don't know how I know, you just know when something is going down (or I do anyway, you just know, he was going to swing on him for sure).


----------



## chibelle

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ariza didn't cross shit.
> In the middle of heated verbal exchange you don't charge a grown man.
> He lunged at Ariza, funnily enough not robert or anyone else, and got a kick in the chest to back his ass up.


"Lunged" ? Sorry but Freddy was several feet away from Ariza. Never touched him.


----------



## Relentless

MrJotatp4p said:


> 3) Some have said what about Angel Garcia saying the N word even though he isn't a part of this thread. I have seen several people criticize Angel for that including myself. You also need to understand that Angel is Puerto Rican and they say n***a damn near more than blacks and even said it around blacks especially in New York. That didn't really surprise me or come off racist bc of that.


you're wrong riri. Angel didn't say Nig*a he said "you fuckin n*gger" zab brought called him out on it too, plus he told amere con he'd send him on a flying carpet and pakistanians are bitches and can't fight.

But carry on with your opinions I'm sure some posters might give a shit...


----------



## Brnxhands

Freddie wasnt even within arms reach lol. Bottom line is ariza got mad an threw a feminine kick at roach.


----------



## OG Wenger

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He doesn't get a break just because he is disabled.
> If he wasn't a asshole trying to start a fight the action would have never occurred.





Reppin501 said:


> We all see things differently, I'm saying in my mind and per my senses, he was 100% gonna swing on him...I don't know how I know, you just know when something is going down (or I do anyway, you just know, he was going to swing on him for sure).


You really think Ariza was within his right to do that?


----------



## Reppin501

chibelle said:


> "Lunged" ? Sorry but Freddy was several feet away from Ariza. Never touched him.


Look man bottom line, Roach played tough guy and got kicked, big fucking deal. If he didn't want to get kicked he shouldn't have went into that group acting like a clown, simple as that. The rest is just semantics...


----------



## Bogotazo

Reppin501 said:


> Your irrational support for Roach in this matter is weird, I mean no disrespect...I like you but the "lets blame Ariza" stance is stupid, seriously.


I'm not "supporting" him. Roach was confrontational and brought race into the equation, no excuses. I just think Ariza's conduct is more offensive and bitchlike 
s


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> you're wrong riri. Angel didn't say Nig*a he said "you fuckin n*gger" zab brought called him out on it too, plus he told amere con he'd send him on a flying carpet and pakistanians are bitches and can't fight.
> 
> But carry on with your opinions I'm sure some posters might give a shit...


Angel caught heat for saying the N word don't act like he didn't.


----------



## Reppin501

OG Wenger said:


> You really think Ariza was within his right to do that?


"Within his right"...I don't know, but I'm saying Roach was coming at him to swing on him, yeah I would have kept him off me regardless if I used a kick or some other means. I'm not letting him swing on me before I act, that's just me.


----------



## chibelle

Reppin501 said:


> Look man bottom line, Roach played tough guy and got kicked, big fucking deal. If he didn't want to get kicked he shouldn't have went into that group acting like a clown, simple as that. The rest is just semantics...


So you justify the physical violence but not the verbal assault?


----------



## Relentless

Bogotazo said:


> I'm not "supporting" him. Roach was confrontational and brought race into the equation, no excuses. I just think Ariza's conduct is more offensive and bitchlike
> s


Yeah should've just let the 2 trainers have it out but as usual whoriza wanted some attention.

I've always hated that cocksucker since the way he treated Miguel Diaz after the maidana fight.


----------



## Chatty

I think it was all set up.

Who the fuck arranges to use the same gym in which they will definitely bump into each other in fight week. They've been all smiles all tour and then fight week everyone just wants to go mental. Selling the fight imo and its worked as its all over the fucking place.


----------



## Vic

Bogotazo said:


> I'm not "supporting" him. Roach was confrontational and brought race into the equation, no excuses. I just think Ariza's conduct is more offensive and bitchlike
> s


I´m with you here.


----------



## Relentless

Reppin501 said:


> "Within his right"...I don't know, but I'm saying Roach was coming at him to swing on him, yeah I would have kept him off me regardless if I used a kick or some other means. I'm not letting him swing on me before I act, that's just me.


roach was going at him saying throw me out :lol:

c'mon reppin stop being an apologist :hey


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Chatty said:


> I think it was all set up.
> 
> Who the fuck arranges to use the same gym in which they will definitely bump into each other in fight week. They've been all smiles all tour and then fight week everyone just wants to go mental. Selling the fight imo and its worked as its all over the fucking place.


I don't think it was a set up because of the words that Roach and Ariza said, otherwise I would have thought it'd be a set up too.


----------



## Kush

:rofl

I hope this is real and not just for promoting the fight


----------



## Reppin501

Bogotazo said:


> I'm not "supporting" him. Roach was confrontational and brought race into the equation, no excuses. I just think Ariza's conduct is more offensive and bitchlike
> s


Yeah I guess we can agree to disagree, Ariza was minding his own business with his camp...he didn't approach Freddie, Freddie approached him, the camp didn't approach Freddie, no one cussed at Freddie until he was disrespectful to their "leader", everything that came after is Freddie's responsibility. Not sure what you would expect Ariza to do...I mean just stand there and let Freddie pop him?


----------



## turbotime

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I don't think it was a set up because of the words that Roach and Ariza said, otherwise I would have thought it'd be a set up too.


Same. The guy Roach called a fucking Mexican wasn't even one was he? :lol:


----------



## Vic

Relentless said:


> you're wrong riri. Angel didn't say Nig*a he said "you fuckin n*gger" zab brought called him out on it too, plus he told amere con he'd send him on a flying carpet and pakistanians are bitches and can't fight.
> 
> But carry on with your opinions I'm sure some posters might give a shit...


He also acted xenophobic regarding Matthysse in some press conferences......many south americans were hating him on that around the internet.


----------



## Bogotazo

Vic said:


> I´m with you here.


:cheers



Relentless said:


> Yeah should've just let the 2 trainers have it out but as usual whoriza wanted some attention.
> 
> I've always hated that cocksucker since the way he treated Miguel Diaz after the maidana fight.


Yeah honestly, Roach and Garcia were exchanging words but not getting out of hand until the rest of the camp decided to get involved and come at Roach. Not that it's not a normal reaction but Ariza was particularly loud and angry, sounds so damn whiny. I bet get got disowned by Colombia and kicked out. Maybe not smart by Roach to try and start shit but he was practically by himself, takes balls.


----------



## OG Wenger

Reppin501 said:


> "Within his right"...I don't know, but I'm saying Roach was coming at him to swing on him, yeah I would have kept him off me regardless if I used a kick or some other means. I'm not letting him swing on me before I act, that's just me.


If somebody with down syndrome hit you, would you hit them back? Would you feel like you have protected your honour? So what if they hit you? Big deal. If you can't take a little smack from a small guy with a body crippling disease then you're just a little bitch. Although I could understand why someone would retaliate.

But to hit a disabled person who is approaching you and who is several feet away is just cowardly, no matter what way you look at it.


----------



## Brnxhands

i wouldnt put it past bob arum to set something like that up, both are under his label an he would throw his own mother under a bus for more sales


----------



## Hatesrats

The Ariza/Roach incident was a longtime coming & bound to happen eventually.
What came out of Freddie's mouth tho...


----------



## Bogotazo

Reppin501 said:


> Yeah I guess we can agree to disagree, Ariza was minding his own business with his camp...he didn't approach Freddie, Freddie approached him, the camp didn't approach Freddie, no one cussed at Freddie until he was disrespectful to their "leader", everything that came after is Freddie's responsibility. Not sure what you would expect Ariza to do...I mean just stand there and let Freddie pop him?


Freddie started it, but no, conflicts don't work like that. If person B reacts with even worse conduct, they are accountable. Ariza was minding his own business, Freddie came at Garcia, Ariza starts yelling at Roach from whatever back corner he was in, Freddie edges closer (but doesn't lunge at him), Ariza throws a kick from a mile away. It's the Parkinson's line which offends me most. Someone being a dick in the moment doesn't deserve to be mocked on that basis .


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> Same. The guy Roach called a fucking Mexican wasn't even one was he? :lol:


why was the ugly rhino so butthurt then?


----------



## Reppin501

Relentless said:


> roach was going at him saying throw me out :lol:
> 
> c'mon reppin stop being an apologist :hey


Fuck Ariza generally speaking, he's a bitch...I can't stand the fucker, but in this case he's getting irrationally blamed for Roach trying to play tough guy and punk out a bunch of "Mexicans". It's like the robber who sues someone because he trips and falls in the house he broke into, I have no sympathy for the instigator...I would respect Roach more had he finished what he started. If you aren't going to fight, why go over there acting like you want to fight?


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> why was the ugly rhino so butthurt then?


Standing up for Latinos the world over and his camp. G


----------



## MGS

imagine if that guy would've just said "I'm not Mexican you fucking moron" and laughed instead of hulking out :yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

Garcia wasn't exchanging shit with Freddie. Bogo stop trying to rewrite history.
Freddie asked him to get out, Robert said no, he has ESPN and interview obligations.
Freddie starts cursing him out in the middle of a interview now.
The teams tell Freddie to leave and Freddie shifts to tough guy mode talking shit and trying to walk into the middle of the Garcia camp and takes a kick to the chest. 
Freddie's security comes in and starts talking about pressing charges and Freddie who is now being "held back" starts dropping the slurs.

Then once seperated he starts going in on Ellie calling him a fucking jew and yelling across the arena at Ariza.


----------



## Chatty

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I don't think it was a set up because of the words that Roach and Ariza said, otherwise I would have thought it'd be a set up too.


Maybes it was a set up but Roach and Ariza's past beef got int he way and shit turned real.


----------



## Relentless

Reppin501 said:


> Fuck Ariza generally speaking, he's a bitch...I can't stand the fucker, but in this case he's getting irrationally blamed for Roach trying to play tough guy and punk out a bunch of "Mexicans". It's like the robber who sues someone because he trips and falls in the house he broke into, I have no sympathy for the instigator...I would respect Roach more had he finished what he started. If you aren't going to fight, why go over there acting like you want to fight?


Well roach was there by himself and called them mexican motherfuckers in the middle of all the mexicans.:conf


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

Reppin501 said:


> Fuck Ariza generally speaking, he's a bitch...I can't stand the fucker, but in this case he's getting irrationally blamed for Roach trying to play tough guy and punk out a bunch of "Mexicans". It's like the robber who sues someone because he trips and falls in the house he broke into, I have no sympathy for the instigator...I would respect Roach more had he finished what he started. If you aren't going to fight, why go over there acting like you want to fight?


I can only guess it is a southern perspective that we have.
You don't run up on someone unless you want to fight.


----------



## MGS

OG Wenger said:


> If somebody with down syndrome hit you, would you hit them back? Would you feel like you have protected your honour? So what if they hit you? Big deal. If you can't take a little smack from a small guy with a body crippling disease then you're just a little bitch. Although I could understand why someone would retaliate.
> 
> But to hit a disabled person who is approaching you and who is several feet away is just cowardly, no matter what way you look at it.


In most cases. You forget that Roach is a crazy fucker. Remember that story he told where he claims he bit some guy's eyeball?


----------



## Brnxhands

The time of the argument just so happens when an interview is going on with media there. Rigged hype by bob


----------



## Relentless

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Garcia wasn't exchanging shit with Freddie. Bogo stop trying to rewrite history.
> Freddie asked him to get out, Robert said no, he has ESPN and interview obligations.
> Freddie starts cursing him out in the middle of a interview now.
> The teams tell Freddie to leave and Freddie shifts to tough guy mode talking shit and trying to walk into the middle of the Garcia camp and takes a kick to the chest.
> Freddie's security comes in and starts talking about pressing charges and Freddie who is now being "held back" starts dropping the slurs.
> 
> Then once seperated he starts going in on Ellie calling him a fucking jew and yelling across the arena at Ariza.


:lol: freddie's security. it was Gavin Macmillan and a little filipino guy.


----------



## turbotime

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Garcia wasn't exchanging shit with Freddie. Bogo stop trying to rewrite history.
> Freddie asked him to get out, Robert said no, he has ESPN and interview obligations.
> Freddie starts cursing him out in the middle of a interview now.
> The teams tell Freddie to leave and Freddie shifts to tough guy mode talking shit and trying to walk into the middle of the Garcia camp and takes a kick to the chest.
> Freddie's security comes in and starts talking about pressing charges and Freddie who is now being "held back" starts dropping the slurs.
> 
> Then once seperated he starts going in on Ellie calling him a fucking jew and yelling across the arena at Ariza.


Seckbach didn't even say anything did he?


----------



## Reppin501

OG Wenger said:


> If somebody with down syndrome hit you, would you hit them back? Would you feel like you have protected your honour? So what if they hit you? Big deal. If you can't take a little smack from a small guy with a body crippling disease then you're just a little bitch. Although I could understand why someone would retaliate.
> 
> But to hit a disabled person who is approaching you and who is several feet away is just cowardly, no matter what way you look at it.


Down Syndrome...are you being for real? Look man, fuck the hypothetical shit...would I smack Freddie Roach if he were coming at me aggressively, "yes". Why, because he can fight, I'm not letting a former boxer swing on me if I can help it. I'm not asking for your support, I'm not asking you to agree, you can take whatever stance you like. I'm saying what "I" would do, call me a coward, call me whatever...BTW Freddie sparks you the fuck out.


----------



## Relentless

Reppin501 said:


> Down Syndrome...are you being for real? Look man, fuck the hypothetical shit...*would I smack Freddie Roach if he were coming at me aggressively*, "yes". Why, because he can fight, I'm not letting a former boxer swing on me if I can help it. I'm not asking for your support, I'm not asking you to agree, you can take whatever stance you like. I'm saying what "I" would do, call me a coward, call me whatever...BTW Freddie sparks you the fuck out.


No you wouldn't. You only act tough on the internet.


----------



## Reppin501

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I can only guess it is a southern perspective that we have.
> You don't run up on someone unless you want to fight.


Exactly...I mean where do they do some of this shit at?


----------



## Vic

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I can only guess it is a southern perspective that we have.
> You don't run up on someone unless you want to fight.


He didn´t run up to Ariza...


----------



## Relentless

yuck this kind of ass kissing is disgusting. why doesn't seckback just ask to make out with him?


----------



## OG Wenger

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He doesn't get a break just because he is disabled.
> If he wasn't a asshole trying to start a fight the action would have never occurred.





Vic said:


> He didn´t run up to Ariza...


I'm just not seeing what these guys are seeing.

When you watch it from this angle, it looks even worse. Ariza was making fun of his speech and then kicked him pretty hard after.


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> yuck this kind of ass kissing is disgusting. why doesn't seckback just ask to make out with him?


Good stuff from Ariza.

While Roach lies about it :-(


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Relentless said:


> yuck this kind of ass kissing is disgusting. why doesn't seckback just ask to make out with him?


Ariza snitching in that video.


----------



## Uncle Rico

When Angel Garcia hurls bigoted abuse -- calling someone a ****** and repeatedly taking digs at someone's background -- he's hailed as a G and is great entertainment. Some of you guys aren't in any position to then criticise or be offended when someone else does something similar. Hypocrites.

I'll check the video out when I get home, but I'm really disappointed in Roach's comments. They're racist. No doubt about it. And if Ariza was making fun of Roach's disease, then he's an even bigger cunt than I initially thought. Disgusting behaviour.


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> Good stuff from Ariza.
> 
> While Roach lies about it :-(


the fat fake mexican is a liar too, he said roach called him a stupid mexican when he clearly called him a mexican motherfucker.


----------



## Pimp C

Roach is a POS I've known this for years. He hides behind his sickness and wants people to feel sorry for him. Fuck him, I hope no Mexican or Jewish fighters work with his ass.


----------



## Uncle Rico

Quick question, were Roach's comments before or after he was kicked in the chest?


----------



## Vic

Uncle Rico said:


> Quick question, were Roach's comments before or after he was kicked in the chest?


After.


----------



## Boxed Ears

Listen, I'm Puerto Rican and I thought aside from the Jew thing this was bang on.


----------



## Hatesrats

Ariza eludes to Roach showing racist behavior in the confines of his gym.
(Claims remarks about JMM & Heredia after KTFO6 & before)

*In the new Ellie video


----------



## rjjfan

Uncle Rico said:


> When Angel Garcia hurls bigoted abuse -- calling someone a ****** and repeatedly taking digs at someone's background -- he's hailed as a G and is great entertainment. Some of you guys aren't in any position to then criticise or be offended when someone else does something similar. Hypocrites.
> 
> I'll check the video out when I get home, but I'm really disappointed in Roach's comments. They're racist. No doubt about it. And if Ariza was making fun of Roach's disease, then he's an even bigger cunt than I initially thought. Disgusting behaviour.


:clap:

The flomos rush to attack Roach and love Angel Garcia when he does the same kind of garbage.


----------



## OG Wenger

I don't get why the Irish guy felt so offended and went full retard after being called a Mexican?


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Uncle Rico said:


> Quick question, were Roach's comments before or after he was kicked in the chest?


He called Robert a piece of shit. The Mexican and Jew comment came after getting kicked by Ariza.


----------



## Relentless

OG Wenger said:


> I'm just not seeing what these guys are seeing.
> 
> When you watch it from this angle, it looks even worse. Ariza was making fun of his speech and then kicked him pretty hard after.


:rofl arizas a bigger pussy than the bitches we have on CHB :lol:

he starts off making funny slurring noises and when roach walks over he kicks him and hides at the back then when there are many people inbetween he plays the "dont hold me back" shit


----------



## Brnxhands

Ive thrown out slurs an ive been called slurs. Mean nothing an doesnt mean somebody is racist. True racists dont come out an say it they hide it an dont say it to peoples faces


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> the fat fake mexican is a liar too, he said roach called him a stupid mexican when he clearly called him a mexican motherfucker.


Birds of a feather the lot of them :verysad


----------



## turbotime

Uncle Rico said:


> When Angel Garcia hurls bigoted abuse -- calling someone a ****** and repeatedly taking digs at someone's background -- he's hailed as a G and is great entertainment. Some of you guys aren't in any position to then criticise or be offended when someone else does something similar. Hypocrites.
> 
> I'll check the video out when I get home, but I'm really disappointed in Roach's comments. They're racist. No doubt about it. And if Ariza was making fun of Roach's disease, then he's an even bigger cunt than I initially thought. Disgusting behaviour.


Now we just need Gander Tasco in here and the Roach defense brigade will be in full force :lol:


----------



## Relentless

rjjfan said:


> :clap:
> 
> The flomos rush to attack Roach and love Angel Garcia when he does the same kind of garbage.


dont worry sinclaire will fight another mexican bum soon and after he beats him all the mexicans will call him mayate like they did when he beat ortiz, guerrero and canelhoe.:lol:


----------



## Uncle Rico

Vic said:


> After.


Oh ok. I thought Ariza's mocking of his illness and kicking Roach in the chest, was a reaction to Roach's comments.

Makes Roach's behavior slightly more tolerable, I guess. He wouldn't be in the minority for shouting personal abuse if he just got attacked beforehand.


----------



## Vic

OG Wenger said:


> I don't get why the Irish guy felt so offended and went full retard after being called a Mexican?


It is a xenophobic comment though, what Roach did, not racist, because mexican is not a race....if someone called me a brazilian motherfucker, I would think that person is xenophobic, yes. Though we say some things we don´t mean in the heat of the moment though.....sometimes (I don´t think I ever did).


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

Vic said:


> He didn´t run up to Ariza...


He did to me.


----------



## Hatesrats

OG Wenger said:


> I don't get why the Irish guy felt so offended and went full retard after being called a Mexican?


He has a "Pack mentality" Team Garcia are his "Wolf Pac"


----------



## Relentless

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He did to me.


you gots some kind of eye disability playa?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

Vic said:


> It is a xenophobic comment though, what Roach did, not racist, because mexican is not a race....if someone called me a brazilian motherfucker, I would think that person is xenophobic, yes. Though we say some things we don´t mean in the heat of the moment though.....sometimes (I don´t think I ever did).


Again you are talking like the other people here because you don't know the cultural context of what it means in the USA, which isn't Brazil or the UK.
On top of that Garcia and the other guy aren't Mexican nationally, but ethnically. Nationally they are Americans just like Freddie.


----------



## Vic

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He did to me.


Of course not, he was acting like a idiot with Robert, he was not even looking at Ariza.....Ariza started to talk to him first....


----------



## Vic

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Again you are talking like the other people here because you don't know the cultural context of what it means in the USA, which isn't Brazil or the UK.
> On top of that Garcia and the other guy aren't Mexican nationally, but ethnically. Nationally they are Americans just like Freddie.


Fair enough then. Okay.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

Vic said:


> Of course not, he was acting like a idiot with Robert, he was not even looking at Ariza.....Ariza started to talk to him first....


Of course he did.
He was talking shit to Robert, ARiza said something to him, he turns away from Robert and walks quickly towards ARiza and gets kicked in the chest.
If you can't see that, no need for us to discuss it any more


----------



## Relentless

Vic said:


> Of course not, he was acting like a idiot with Robert, he was not even looking at Ariza.....Ariza started to talk to him first....


roach stood next to garcia the whole time and just stepped forward before ariza kicked like a little bitch.


----------



## Reppin501

Relentless said:


> yuck this kind of ass kissing is disgusting. why doesn't seckback just ask to make out with him?


I respect the fact Ariza can admit what he did was stupid and all that, but Elle...I mean come on breh, you sound like a ******.


----------



## Relentless

Reppin501 said:


> I respect the fact Ariza can admit what he did was stupid and all that, but Elle...I mean come on breh, you sound like a ******.


his ass kissing reminds me of you brah.


----------



## Uncle Rico

turbotime said:


> Now we just need Gander Tasco in here and the Roach defense brigade will be in full force :lol:


Montoya still not hired you as his proof-reader, yet? ;-)


----------



## Reppin501

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Of course he did.
> He was talking shit to Robert, ARiza said something to him, he turns away from Robert and walks quickly towards ARiza and gets kicked in the chest.
> If you can't see that, no need for us to discuss it any more


All I know is that if you pull some shit like that down here, but you aren't trying to fight...you're gonna get that ass beat. I guess it is a Southern thing, I assumed that was an internationally understood "man" thing, but I guess not. Either way to the guests outside the Southern US, please don't come down here trying that shit on random groups of people or you are gonna get fucked up.


----------



## Pimp C

I don't know what everyone is talking about. You call someone a Mexican motherfucker where I'm from and you better be ready to fight. No Mexicans here in Houston will take that comment lightly, it's seen as racist here.:deal


----------



## turbotime

Uncle Rico said:


> Montoya still not hired you as his proof-reader, yet? ;-)


I got a retweet from Elle and a bunch of fuckers just started attacking me :rofl :rofl They even called me a dumb Mexican!! atsch


----------



## rjjfan

Relentless said:


> you gots some kind of eye disability playa?


You have to remember, he scores every fight 12-0 for the black fighter. :smile


----------



## Uncle Rico

turbotime said:


> Now we just need Gander Tasco in here and the Roach defense brigade will be in full force :lol:


Roach's comments were racist. In his attempt to insult someone, he felt the need to bring in a reference to their race/background.


----------



## Relentless

Reppin501 said:


> All I know is that if you pull some shit like that down here, but you aren't trying to fight...you're gonna get that ass beat. I guess it is a Southern thing, I assumed that was an internationally understood "man" thing, but I guess not. Either way to the guests outside the Southern US, please don't come down here trying that shit on random groups of people or you are gonna get fucked up.





Pimp C said:


> I don't know what everyone is talking about. You call someone a Mexican motherfucker where I'm from and you better be ready to fight. No Mexicans here in Houston will take that comment lightly, it's seen as racist here.:deal


:rofl :rofl :rofl

tell us guys how you're from the hood.


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> tell us guys how you're from the hood.


In Compton you say that, shit would pop off bank on it.


----------



## Pimp C

Relentless said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl
> 
> tell us guys how you're from the hood.


STFU you don't have Mexicans in London. We have damn near a million here in Houston. You don't know shit.


----------



## OG Wenger

Relentless said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl
> 
> tell us guys how you're from the hood.


:lol:

It's fucking pathetic when people act like gangsters online. Being from an inhabitable shit hole is nothing to brag about.


----------



## Relentless

Pimp C said:


> STFU you don't have Mexicans in London. We have damn near a million here in Houston. You don't know shit.


Did i say anything about having any mexicans you uneducated fuckwit? :rofl

I asked you to tell me about your life growing up with no food, a dead beat father and how your momz had to work 3 jobs to put food on yo table.


----------



## Peter Barlow

Roach half Irish calling some fat goatee Irish guy a Mexican motherfucker, quite fucked up :rofl

Tbf the guy looks straight up Mexican and talks like it


----------



## Relentless

OG Wenger said:


> :lol:
> 
> It's fucking pathetic when people act like gangsters online. Being from an inhabitable shit hole is nothing to brag about.


Yeah there was an idiot here who was bragging to me about how his city has a higher crime rate than London. He was actually wrong but i don't see why you'd glorify your father being a piece of shit who made you live in a shit hole because he couldn't work hard enough to give you a better life.


----------



## bballchump11

Lazarus said:


> How on earth is that racist? Are you that stupid?
> 
> Since when is calling someone Jew racist? Is Judaism a race? And saying fucking Mexican is racist? Yeah, I'd like to know what world you live in where that's perceived as racist.


"shut up you arab motherfucker"

Is that racist?


----------



## Pimp C

OG Wenger said:


> :lol:
> 
> It's fucking pathetic when people act like gangsters online. Being from an inhabitable shit hole is nothing to brag about.


Where are you from asshole? You don't know shit about growing up around Mexican/Mexican Americans so STFU. I'm sick of fucks like yourself always experts on shit they don't have a clue about. I grew up around Mexicans and Mexican Americans if you say Mexican motherfucker it's seen as racist and a fight will break out.:deal You don't know that because you have no experience growing up around them only shit you see on TV or stuff you see on the net. Now kindly STFU and leave this discussion to those who know what they're talking about.:hi:


----------



## igor_otsky

lol ariza kicked the shit out of freddie in that vid. 

ariza is a piece of shit for mimicking freddy tho.


----------



## bballchump11

Relentless said:


> Think whoreiza just wanted some attention and to prove to his new employers his loyal.
> 
> remember when after khan vs maidana he got into the ring and called Miguel Diaz a piece of shit and kicked off with him. :rofl


:lol: yeah that's true. Ariza is one of the biggest attention whores in boxing


----------



## turbotime

Pimp C said:


> Where are you from asshole? You don't know shit about growing up around Mexican/Mexican Americans so STFU. I'm sick of fucks like yourself always experts on shit they don't have a clue about. I grew up around Mexicans and Mexican Americans if you say Mexican motherfucker it's seen as racist and a fight will break out.:deal You don't know that because you have no experience growing up around them only shit you see on TV or stuff you see on the net. Now kindly STFU and leave this discussion to those who know what they're talking about.:hi:


I don't want to pull a "Roach" but it always amazes me how European countries act like they know all about what goes on in North America.....


----------



## Kush

igor_otsky said:


> lol ariza kicked the shit out of freddie in that vid.


Yeah that great. I wish he would've kicked roach on the head. That would've been legendary like Holmes jumping off the car


----------



## MGS

Lazarus said:


> How on earth is that racist? Are you that stupid?
> 
> Since when is calling someone Jew racist? Is Judaism a race? And saying fucking Mexican is racist? Yeah, I'd like to know what world you live in where that's perceived as racist.


this guys either trolling or seriously out of touch


----------



## Relentless

Pimp C said:


> Where are you from asshole? You don't know shit about growing up around Mexican/Mexican Americans so STFU. I'm sick of fucks like yourself always experts on shit they don't have a clue about. I grew up around Mexicans and Mexican Americans if you say Mexican motherfucker it's seen as racist and a fight will break out.:deal You don't know that because you have no experience growing up around them only shit you see on TV or stuff you see on the net. Now kindly STFU and leave this discussion to those who know what they're talking about.:hi:


cool story.


----------



## turbotime

APOLLO said:


> Yeah that great. I wish he would've kicked roach on the head. That would've been legendary like Holmes jumping off the car


Now that was fucking legendary :rofl


----------



## Vic

It is a xenophobic comment (or racist if you are from USA as said by americans here), of that much people shouldn´t have no doubt....because otherwise, why you have to say it ? I mean, why that would be important to say ? It´s the context.

Saying that, it´s not like Angel Garcia is not xenophobic either (he acted very xenophobic with Matthysse). So, I guess boxing trainers should watch their mouth more...


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> I don't want to pull a "Roach" but it always amazes me how European countries act like they know all about what goes on in North America.....


come on stevie dont suck up to him, he can't get you in where you wanna be:hey


----------



## Outboxer

Both Ariza and Roach came across as terrible in that video. Roach with the racist nonsense, and Ariza when he was mocking Roach's disease and assaulting him. Rios thankfully had the sense to stay out of it. I wonder what Pac would have done if he had been there, and seen Ariza kicking Roach? I think he'd just try to calm everyone down, he doesn't seem the type to explode and do something stupid.


----------



## Relentless

Vic said:


> It is a xenophobic comment (or racist if you are from USA as said by americans here), of that much people shouldn´t have no doubt....because otherwise, why you have to say it ? I mean, why that would be important to say ? It´s the context.
> 
> Saying that, it´s not like Angel Garcia is not xenophobic either (he acted very xenophobic with Matthysse). So, I guess boxing trainers should watch their mouth more...


No boxing trainers should do or say whatever the fuck they feel.

these PC ******* can continue arguing about it and pretending to be offended online all they want.


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> come on stevie dont suck up to him, he can't get you in where you wanna be:hey


Do the Euros realize Rios is American? :lol:


----------



## Pimp C

turbotime said:


> I don't want to pull a "Roach" but it always amazes me how European countries act like they know all about what goes on in North America.....


No shit people are always experts on shit that they have no first hand experience with. Trying to tell people who never grew up around Mexicans that something isn't racist. Fucking hilarious these guy are. It would be like me trying to tell someone from the UK about the Royal Family and growing up in a country with that tradition. I don't know anything about it, have no first hand experience so I'm going to STFU.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

Vic said:


> It is a xenophobic comment (or racist if you are from USA as said by americans here), of that much people shouldn´t have no doubt....because otherwise, why you have to say it ? I mean, why that would be important to say ? It´s the context.
> 
> Saying that, it´s not like Angel Garcia is not xenophobic either (he acted very xenophobic with Matthysse). So, I guess boxing trainers should watch their mouth more...


Angel said was racist, but what does that have to do with Freddie in this thread.
I notice people keep bringing up other people instead of talking about what Freddie said in this thread and it is weird?


----------



## Pimp C

Relentless said:


> cool story.


Typical


----------



## ~Cellzki~

aside from Roach being racist, LOL @ Elie's bitch ass.
"don't let the door hit you on the way out"

i'd bet good money that Roach would lay him out..


----------



## Vic

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Angel said was racist, but what does that have to do with Freddie in this thread.
> I notice people keep bringing up other people instead of talking about what Freddie said in this thread and it is weird?


Angel was mentioned before......I think there is a double standard sometiems, because Angel is viewed as, I don´t know, funny ? He is excused by some fans, when he shouldn´t.


----------



## PBFred

Outboxer said:


> Both Ariza and Roach came across as terrible in that video. Roach with the racist nonsense, and Ariza when he was mocking Roach's disease and assaulting him. Rios thankfully had the sense to stay out of it. I wonder what Pac would have done if he had been there, and seen Ariza kicking Roach? I think he'd just try to calm everyone down, he doesn't seem the type to explode and do something stupid.


Assaulting him? Roach went charging at him and got dropkicked as deserved.

Many of you need to watch golf or something. Boxing people fighting and saying inappropriate things is par for the course.


----------



## OG Wenger

Pimp C said:


> No shit people are always experts on shit that they have no first hand experience with. Trying to tell people who never grew up around Mexicans that something isn't racist. Fucking hilarious these guy are. It would be like me trying to tell someone from the UK about the Royal Family and growing up in a country with that tradition. I don't know anything about it, have no first hand experience so I'm going to STFU.


So what you're saying is American's are emotional softies who don't like their little feelings being hurt?

I understand now.


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> Do the Euros realize Rios is American? As is Ellie :lol:


yes? and?


----------



## nvs

Pimp C said:


> Trying to tell people who never grew up around Mexicans that something isn't racist.


If enough people say cow is blue it becomes blue? Stfu.

It wont be racist even if million mexicans shout it is.


Pimp C said:


> I'm going to STFU.


You really should.


----------



## PBFred

Vic said:


> Angel was mentioned before......I think there is a double standard sometiems, because Angel is viewed as, I don´t know, funny ? He is excused by some fans, when he shouldn´t.


Nonsense. Reaction to that incident was about as split as what we are seeing here. Every situation deserves to be viewed and judged on its own merit.


----------



## Relentless

Pimp C said:


> No shit people are always experts on shit that they have no first hand experience with. Trying to tell people who never grew up around Mexicans that something isn't racist. Fucking hilarious these guy are. It would be like me trying to tell someone from the UK about the Royal Family and growing up in a country with that tradition. I don't know anything about it, have no first hand experience so I'm going to STFU.


:rofl I'm genuinely laughing at your stupidy. just coz mexicans take it a certain way or cry like bitch ass motherfuckers doesn't actually make it racist.

what great logic did you learn that from one of your mothers clients?


----------



## Vic

PBFred said:


> Nonsense. Reaction to that incident was about as split as what we are seeing here. Every situation deserves to be viewed and judged on its own merit.


It´s all good then.


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> yes? and?


So why are they excusing the bigotry? "How is calling El a Jew, racist" atsch :lol:


----------



## OG Wenger

Relentless said:


> yes? and?


You see how he removed the Ellie part of his comment. What a loser.. :lol:


----------



## Relentless

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Angel said was racist, but what does that have to do with Freddie in this thread.
> I notice people keep bringing up other people instead of talking about what Freddie said in this thread and it is weird?


Of course it does we're discussing a coach in the sport of boxing making a racial comment and comparing it to another coach in boxing who's also made racial comments.

only bitch ass pussies use that as a cop out "ooh ohh dont bring him in we're not talking about xxxxx" stfu yes we are.


----------



## OG Wenger

turbotime said:


> So why are they excusing the bigotry? "How is calling El a Jew, racist" atsch :lol:


Do we have to go over this again? Jews have been branded as a race throughout history. The Nazi's saw Jews as a race ffs. Calling someone a "Jew motherfucker" has historical significance to it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

Vic said:


> Angel was mentioned before......I think there is a double standard sometiems, because Angel is viewed as, I don´t know, funny ? He is excused by some fans, when he shouldn´t.


People on this very site called Angel racist, so how is it a double standard?
It is nothing more than deflection to take the attention off of Roach by saying see other people are racist.


----------



## Pimp C

Relentless said:


> :rofl I'm genuinely laughing at your stupidy. just coz mexicans take it a certain way or cry like bitch ass motherfuckers doesn't actually make it racist.
> 
> what great logic did you learn that from one of your mothers clients?


More shit from you. Didn't you start your business yet? Male escorting and sucking dick for dollaz.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

OG Wenger said:


> So what you're saying is American's are emotional softies who don't like their little feelings being hurt?
> 
> I understand now.


No. What he is saying is that Mexicans would take what Roach said as racial in context. Why the hell do you think Garcia took it that way? In America especially in the South saying what Roach said would set any Mexican off for the most part. Why you can't understand that is beyond me.


----------



## Brnxhands

ellie is a jew. and? Im gonna fill a pinata full of tampons for all the angry mexicans on here to smack away at


----------



## Pimp C

MrJotatp4p said:


> No. What he is saying is that Mexicans would take what Roach said as racial in context. Why the hell do you think Garcia took it that way? In America especially in the South saying what Roach said would set any Mexican off for the most part. Why you can't understand that is beyond me.


:deal


----------



## turbotime

OG Wenger said:


> Do we have to go other this again? Jews have been branded as a race throughout history. The Nazi's saw Jews as a race ffs. Calling someone a "Jew motherfucker" has historical significance to it.


I'm not backing Freddie up on this trust me. He's a bigoted idiot.

And I removed El because Relentless hates him so it'd make for a nowhere convo :conf


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> So why are they excusing the bigotry? "How is calling El a Jew, racist" atsch :lol:


who, what?

Is your step daddy mexican by any chance?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

MrJotatp4p said:


> No. What he is saying is that Mexicans would take what Roach said as racial in context. Why the hell do you think Garcia took it that way? In America especially in the South saying what Roach said would set any Mexican off for the most part. Why you can't understand that is beyond me.


He understands it, he is just euro trolling like relentless.


----------



## Vic

Sweethome_Bama said:


> People on this very site called Angel racist, so how is it a double standard?
> It is nothing more than deflection to take the attention off of Roach by saying see other people are racist.


I don´t remember all this drama, but of course, there was no kick to the chess though......and like I said to PBFred, it´s all good then....


----------



## OG Wenger

Mexican is is a word that describes people that come from said country. Not racist in the slightest.

Calling somebody a Jew is racist because Jews have been singled out as a race throughout their history.

I'm not sure why some of you have a hard time comprehending this. I'm writing it in the simplest way I can.


----------



## Outboxer

PBFred said:


> Assaulting him? Roach went charging at him and got dropkicked as deserved.
> 
> Many of you need to watch golf or something. Boxing people fighting and saying inappropriate things is par for the course.


I need to see the video again, but I didn't see Roach actually attack Ariza. He moved forward a bit, and Ariza kicked him, which I'm pretty sure qualifies as assault. Roach shouldn't have been getting in their face, or saying all that stuff, but I don't think that excuses Ariza's actions. As for fighting being normal -- boxing is a sport. The violence goes on in the ring, in a controlled environment, not outside it. Violence outside the ring is just brawling and street fighting, and it gives the sport a bad name. It does tend to happen now and then, but that doesn't mean we should accept it and just move along without saying anything.


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> I'm not backing Freddie up on this trust me. He's a bigoted idiot.
> 
> And I removed El because Relentless hates him so it'd make for a nowhere convo :conf


I don't. I've always been a sechback supporter when everyone always labeled him as a dumb jew. I can probably even dig up threads on here with me defending him I just don't like how he went from a good reporter covering a lot of boxing to becoming a garcia camp cock sucker.


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> I don't. I've always been a sechback supporter when everyone always labeled him as a dumb jew. I can probably even dig up threads on here with me defending him I just don't like how he went from a good reporter covering a lot of boxing to becoming a garcia camp cock sucker.


El isn't in the wrong here. He got called a racial slur when he was just doing his job. He literally did nothing and Freddie abuses him :-(

Not G.


----------



## nvs

MrJotatp4p said:


> No. What he is saying is that Mexicans would take what Roach said as racial in context. Why the hell do you think Garcia took it that way? In America especially in the South saying what Roach said would set any Mexican off for the most part. Why you can't understand that is beyond me.


Seems like americans are over sensitive people :huh


----------



## Pimp C

OG Wenger said:


> Mexican is is a word that describes people that come from said country. Not racist in the slightest.
> 
> Calling somebody a Jew is racist because Jews have been singled out as a race throughout their history.
> 
> I'm not sure why some of you have a hard time comprehending this. I'm writing it in the simplest way I can.


I agree about calling someone a jew motherfucker is racist. Just like calling a Mexican a Mexican motherfucker is.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

OG Wenger said:


> Mexican is is a word that describes people that come from said country. Not racist in the slightest.
> 
> Calling somebody a Jew is racist because Jews have been singled out as a race throughout their history.
> 
> I'm not sure why some of you have a hard time comprehending this. I'm writing it in the simplest way I can.


Okay let me change it up on you. In the South here in America whites used to and still to some degree look down on Mexicans as if they are second class. So when one would get mad they would say things like, "fucking Mexican, go back to Mexico, *******, etc." You would have to be here to understand it.


----------



## OG Wenger

Pimp C said:


> I agree about calling someone a jew motherfucker is racist. Just like calling a Mexican a Mexican motherfucker is.


Explain to me how calling a Mexican person Mexican is any different from calling an English person English or any other country?

Like i said, you can call him ignorant for saying it, you can call him a bigot, but you can't call him a racist. The Jew comment on the other hand, could be taken as racist for the reasons I explained.


----------



## turbotime

OG Wenger said:


> Explain to me how calling a Mexican person Mexican is any different from calling an English person English or any other country?


You are really this dumb?


----------



## Relentless

Pimp C said:


> I agree about calling someone a jew motherfucker is racist. Just like calling a Mexican a Mexican motherfucker is.


yeah because mexican is a race right duquan?


----------



## bballchump11

Lazarus said:


> No, it's about your intention. If you said that, I don't consider it to be a racist comment. It's more of your actions is what makes you that.


thanks, so Roach is a racist


----------



## OG Wenger

turbotime said:


> You are really this dumb?


Are you?


----------



## OG Wenger

There's no way anybody in here can convince me that Mexico is a race. 

I can't believe the stupidity of some people in this thread.


----------



## nvs

turbotime said:


> You are really this dumb?


Your the one here who dont get it. Nationality + motherfucker means jack shit.

"You canadian motherfucker!" <--- cant find that racist one bit.



OG Wenger said:


> There's no way anybody in here can convince me that Mexico is a race.
> 
> I can't believe the stupidity of some people in this thread.


Same :rofl


----------



## Brnxhands

Bob arum is working his magic again obviously. It was rigged as hell. Cant believe you guys cat see that


----------



## Vic

OG Wenger said:


> There's no way anybody in here can convince me that Mexico is a race.
> 
> I can't believe the stupidity of some people in this thread.


Tbh man, nobody is saying that it is a race.....but that it is treated as a race in USA.


----------



## turbotime

nvs said:


> Your the one here who dont get it. Nationality + motherfucker means jack shit.
> 
> "You canadian motherfucker!" <--- cant find that racist one bit.


So why didn't Roach just call them American mother fuckers?


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Wait.. I think I get it now.

Gary Russell Junior is a Black Dwarf.

If I got into a fight with Russell Jr and I called him a piece of shit... That's not racist

BUT if I call Russell Jr a 'mother fucking Black Dwarf piece of shit' that's racist.. Because I'm using his race 'black dwarf' in a negative persona.

Wow Roach is so racist.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

OG Wenger said:


> There's no way anybody in here can convince me that Mexico is a race.
> 
> I can't believe the stupidity of some people in this thread.


No one said it was a race.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

But how come every poster bashing Roach outside of Turbo time is Black?


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> El isn't in the wrong here. He got called a racial slur when he was just doing his job. He literally did nothing and Freddie abuses him :-(
> 
> Not G.


Yeah that was uncalled for I gues. But i'm glad someone did it :deal


----------



## PBFred

OG Wenger said:


> There's no way anybody in here can convince me that Mexico is a race.
> 
> I can't believe the stupidity of some people in this thread.


It's an ethnicity and one that some ignorant people feel is of lesser worth, as what Roach was trying to allude to.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

turbotime said:


> So why didn't Roach just call them American mother fuckers?


:rofl Roach hates Mexico.. what can you expect. He trained Chavez Jr and that guy was a utter disgrace.


----------



## OG Wenger

Vic said:


> Tbh man, nobody is saying that it is a race.....but that it is treated as a race in USA.


Calling someone a Mexican motherfucker may be politically incorrect, and I can see why some may find it offensive, if I was in another country and someone called me an English motherfucker, I probably wouldn't like it.

But there is no way on this Earth that it's racist. Not in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Relentless

FelixTrinidad said:


> But how come every poster bashing Roach outside of Turbo time is Black?


Racism


----------



## turbotime

FelixTrinidad said:


> :rofl Roach hates Mexico.. what can you expect. He trained Chavez Jr and that guy was a utter disgrace.


:lol:

True.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Relentless said:


> Racism


Ya.. they hating on Roach man.. they ain't giving him a fair shake. :yep


----------



## thehook13

OG Wenger said:


> There's no way anybody in here can convince me that Mexico is a race.
> 
> I can't believe the stupidity of some people in this thread.


Do you really think he wasn't being racist? Fair enough you're trying to argue it but come on...

he's referring to the ethnicity, culture, history, nation, mexicans as people. He used the word 'fucking mexican' as a derogatory inflammatory intention.

For all I care he didn't mean it, he just wanted to piss them off but it's not really excusable if he's caught out on it.


----------



## OG Wenger

thehook13 said:


> Do you really think he wasn't being racist? Fair enough you're trying to argue it but come on...
> 
> he's referring to the ethnicity, culture, history, nation, mexicans as people. He used the word 'fucking mexican' as a derogatory inflammatory intention.
> 
> For all I care he didn't mean it, he just wanted to piss them off but it's not really excusable if he's caught out on it.


Like I said, politically incorrect, but not racist.


----------



## Boxed Ears

Listen, I'm half black and half Pinoy and I've got to say I've got mixed feelings on this...I definitely think Roach is racist and always have but this kind of racist is completely okay with me. He's got Parkinson's.


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> So why didn't Roach just call them American mother fuckers?


coz in a moment of anger you want to say the words that will hurt them the most.

I get into a fight with a black or white dude you can bet your ass racial slurs will be flying out.


----------



## PBFred

OG Wenger said:


> Like I said, politically incorrect, but not racist.


Answer my response


----------



## FelixTrinidad

turbotime said:


> :lol:
> 
> True.


There's something about Roach that annoys me and it's not Pacquaio since I don't even watch Pacquaio/Floyd............... there's just something about the way he looks.. THAT being said.. I am also annoyed by Rios and Ariza.. I especially hated how that fat Mexican random tried to lunge into Roach and on purposely got 'caught' by Security 'hold me back bro'.........

That entire camp is sickening.. honestly Robert Garcia should just train Pacquaio and let Roach/Ariza train Rios.


----------



## turbotime

Boxed Ears said:


> Listen, I'm half black and half Pinoy and I've got to say I've got mixed feelings on this...I definitely think Roach is racist and always have but this kind of racist is completely okay with me. *He's got Parkinson's.*


Sadly that's why he's being excused, and big bad Ariza the kickboxing champ frontkicked him.


----------



## Relentless

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ya.. they hating on Roach man.. they ain't giving him a fair shake. :yep


the guys who are defending the mexicans. the mexicans hate them the most :deal


----------



## MrJotatp4p

OG Wenger said:


> Calling someone a Mexican motherfucker may be politically incorrect, and I can see why some may find it offensive, if I was in another country and someone called me an English motherfucker, I probably wouldn't like it.
> 
> But there is no way on this Earth that it's racist. Not in any way, shape or form.


It can and is considered racist to some Mexicans bc "You Mexican motherfucker was usually followed by, *******, ****** and several other comments including remember the Alamo that white guys use to say to Mexicans in Texas."


----------



## FelixTrinidad

MrJotatp4p said:


> It can and is considered racist to some Mexicans bc "You Mexican motherfucker was usually followed by, *******, ****** and several other comments including remember the Alamo that white guys use to say to Mexicans in Texas."


What do you mean? Are you Mexican? I demand to know your race.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

turbotime said:


> So why didn't Roach just call them American mother fuckers?


:yep


----------



## OG Wenger

Unless you consider Mexico a race, calling someone a motherfucking Mexican is not racist, and that's all there is to it.


----------



## PBFred

At least this fight now has a little buzz. I was felling 500k PPV buys in the US and I'm thinking this may be enough to get it to 550k or so.


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> coz in a moment of anger you want to say the words that will hurt them the most.
> 
> I get into a fight with a black or white dude you can bet your ass racial slurs will be flying out.


That's probably cause youre a tad racist. :lol: Why can't motherfucker just be used and be done with it :verysad



FelixTrinidad said:


> There's something about Roach that annoys me and it's not Pacquaio since I don't even watch Pacquaio/Floyd............... there's just something about the way he looks.. THAT being said.. I am also annoyed by Rios and Ariza.. I especially hated how that fat Mexican random tried to lunge into Roach and on purposely got 'caught' by Security 'hold me back bro'.........
> 
> That entire camp is sickening.. honestly Robert Garcia should just train Pacquaio and let Roach/Ariza train Rios.


And honestly. I gave Garcia crap for calling Judah the N word. both uncalled for :-(

It's because Roach is a two-faced weasel but since It's Pacquiao he is going to get somewhat of a free pass. But I'm glad you're not giving him one solely because he is Team Manny.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

I just called my Uncle who talked to Rasheed Wallace(Former Black NBA Player) and he told me every poster who looks like him needs to SHUT the fuck up and stop Tomming it.


----------



## PBFred

OG Wenger said:


> Unless you consider Mexico a race, calling someone a motherfucking Mexican is not racist, and that's all there is to it.


Fine, it's ethnocentrism which is basically the same thing.


----------



## nvs

turbotime said:


> So why didn't Roach just call them American mother fuckers?


I dont know, im not Roach. 
Are they american? Mexican? They seem to be sporting the whole "Viva la Mexico" thing so maybe he went with mexican cause of that.


----------



## Brnxhands

yeah. thats why it happened in the first place arum set it up . after the fight roach an garcia will be cool


PBFred said:


> At least this fight now has a little buzz. I was felling 500k PPV buys in the US and I'm thinking this may be enough to get it to 550k or so.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

FelixTrinidad said:


> What do you mean? Are you Mexican? I demand to know your race.


No I am not but I grew up around Mexicans and if you ever lived around them you may just learn what sets them off and understand why Robert Garcia felt Roach was being racist.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

turbotime said:


> That's probably cause youre a tad racist. :lol: Why can't motherfucker just be used and be done with it :verysad
> 
> And honestly. I gave Garcia crap for calling Judah the N word. both uncalled for :-(
> 
> It's because Roach is a two-faced weasel but since It's Pacquiao he is going to get somewhat of a free pass. But I'm glad you're not giving him one solely because he is Team Manny.


I just can't SHAKE off the feeling that Roach is using his condition as an excuse sometimes.


----------



## turbotime

nvs said:


> I dont know, im not Roach.
> Are they american? Mexican? They seem to be sporting the whole "Viva la Mexico" thing so maybe he went with mexican cause of that.


If you don't know you shouldn't even be in this thread.


----------



## PBFred

Brnxhands said:


> yeah. thats why it happened in the first place arum set it up . after the fight roach an garcia will be cool


Perhaps the confrontation was staged but the kick and feelings between Roach and Ariza is as real as it gets IMO


----------



## JMP

Boxed Ears said:


> Listen, I'm half black and half Pinoy and I've got to say I've got mixed feelings on this...I definitely think Roach is racist and always have but this kind of racist is completely okay with me. He's got Parkinson's.


You're a fucking healthist. Only putting blame and fault on people in good health and favoring those in poor health. POS. I'd kick you in the chest if I could.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

MrJotatp4p said:


> No I am not but I grew up around Mexicans and if you ever lived around them you may just learn what sets them off and understand why Robert Garcia felt Roach was being racist.


Trolling aside.. I hope you know this is all fake.

Did you think Lewis-Rahman Brawl was real too........... They just wanted to amp up the rematch.

After the fight they will be hugging and saying how cool each other is.


----------



## mrtony80

This whole thing is being blown way out of proportion.


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> That's probably cause youre a tad racist. :lol: Why can't motherfucker just be used and be done with it :verysad


:lol: I'm really not!

and motherfucker isn't hurtful enough. Imagine getting into it with an ashy african you call him a motherfucker he'll just shrug it off, you call him an african motherfucker he'll come charging at you like a raging bull with his heart beating 170 beats per second.

Like i said i got into it with a bearded muslim guy once over a road rage incident and the first thing that came out of my mouth was you fuckin terrorist paki cunt, he got out his car screaming as if he was almost crying, I dont think he knew I was muslim too.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

mrtony80 said:


> This whole thing is being blown way out of proportion.


What about it is being blown out of proportion?


----------



## FelixTrinidad

PBFred said:


> Perhaps the confrontation was staged but the kick and feelings between Roach and Ariza is as real as it gets IMO


That's not a real kick.
This is a real kick.


----------



## thehook13

OG Wenger said:


> Like I said, politically incorrect, but not racist.


Technically hispanic/latinos are racially diverse. therefore they form an ethnic category rather than a race. He through out a insult towards a fairly general ethnicity but it's fair to say it was a bigot racist insult.


----------



## sinosleep

burn1 said:


> When did the "M" word become racist? :lol:


This



Sweethome_Bama said:


> I would have kicked Freddie in the chest if he tried to run up on me too, Fuck Freddie. He saw Robert giving a interview and started the whole situation, the fact that he then lies about everything tells you what a piece of shit he is.
> 
> He must have thought Ellie was a fucking fan and not the media.


The video doesn't really dispute what he said. He said he let Rios finish jumping rope, which can clearly be seen in the video, he stops jumping rope and goes to the eliptical machine.


----------



## bballchump11

Honest question here. Who here thinks they could beat Freddie Roach in a fight?


----------



## steviebruno

Unless Roach is like 4'11", there's no way that Ariza kicked him in the chest.


----------



## thehook13

mrtony80 said:


> This whole thing is being blown way out of proportion.


Imagine if he through the N word at Bradley. Different standards for different folks i suppose


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

sinosleep said:


> The video doesn't really dispute what he said. He said he let Rios finish jumping rope, which can clearly be seen in the video, he stops jumping rope and goes to the eliptical machine.


This has nothing to do with the statement of mine you quoted?


----------



## Relentless

bballchump11 said:


> Honest question here. Who here thinks they could beat Freddie Roach in a fight?


Roach even in this state can fight his motor reflexes are fine and i've seen him punch bags and speedbag and can do it pretty well.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

bballchump11 said:


> Honest question here. Who here thinks they could beat Freddie Roach in a fight?


I like 95% of your posts and only like to occasionally talk back because it's funny..

I will now have to go against you............ Roach got FREAKIN Parkinsons dude.. You could probably beat him.

Anyways.... that doesn't excuse how Scum Ariza kicked him.

I wonder why Roach got so mad... it could be because he knew they were making fun of him....


----------



## Brnxhands

Alot of people will say yes but fuck no. When he was fighting his style wasnt great for the pro level but it translates very well into a scrap outside the ring. Een sick i bet he can throw down.


bballchump11 said:


> Honest question here. Who here thinks they could beat Freddie Roach in a fight?


----------



## sinosleep

Sweethome_Bama said:


> This has nothing to do with the statement of mine you quoted?


The part where you mention he lies about everything, and that he thought dude was a fan as if that matters.

As a secondary point, no fucks would be given if someone called me a Puerto Rican or Dominican motherfucker as opposed to just a motherfucker.


----------



## mrtony80

thehook13 said:


> Imagine if he through the N word at Bradley. Different standards for different folks i suppose


No...the equivalent would be him saying "you black mother fucker", not the N word...quite a bit different.


----------



## sinosleep

The N word? Seriously? LMFAO. Comparable to the N word? You motherfuckers crack me the fuck up.


----------



## Relentless

Ariza was making the parkinsons slurring noises before roach went racial.


----------



## JMP

bballchump11 said:


> Honest question here. Who here thinks they could beat Freddie Roach in a fight?


What do you think? In a weird way, this is a thought provoking question to me. I think I'd need to get him on the groud to do anything to him given his stand up skills and experience.


----------



## Cableaddict

I'm in the camp that thinks this was a setup.

1: Freddy seems to be smiling the whole time he confronts Rios.

2: They both knew a camera was pointed at them.

3: The argument itself was ridiculous. 

4: Freddy said the "MF" line really softly, almost under his breath, as if he didn't even want to say it, but it was in the script.


Momma didn't raise no fool.


----------



## turbotime

mrtony80 said:


> No...the equivalent would be him saying "you black mother fucker", not the N word...quite a bit different.


No but if Broner said this, a majority of poster's reactions wouldn't be "Wait how was that racist... derp derp derp" like they are in here for Roach.

Instead they'd be up in arms crying what a racist bigot Broner is. Guaranteed. Especially @nvs :deal


----------



## BobDigi5060

Relentless said:


> Ariza was making the parkinsons slurring noises before roach went racial.


This, and like I said.. Hardly a racist.


----------



## bballchump11

Relentless said:


> Roach even in this state can fight his motor reflexes are fine and i've seen him punch bags and speedbag and can do it pretty well.


yeah and that's what I was getting at. Roach is completely capable of defending himself and he'd beat Ariza's ass. If he wants to pull the disability card, then he shouldn't be picking fights.



FelixTrinidad said:


> I like 95% of your posts and only like to occasionally talk back because it's funny..
> 
> I will now have to go against you............ Roach got FREAKIN Parkinsons dude.. You could probably beat him.
> 
> Anyways.... that doesn't excuse how Scum Ariza kicked him.
> 
> I wonder why Roach got so mad... it could be because he knew they were making fun of him....


I box myself and around 150 pounds, but I'm not confident in my ability to take on Roach. If Freddie Roach attacked me, I'd try in the best of my ability to fight back.



Brnxhands said:


> Alot of people will say yes but fuck no. When he was fighting his style wasnt great for the pro level but it translates very well into a scrap outside the ring. Een sick i bet he can throw down.


yeah no doubt. Unless you have a huge size advantage or a skilled fighter yourself, you're not gonna beat up Roach.


----------



## thehook13

mrtony80 said:


> No...the equivalent would be him saying "you black mother fucker", not the N word...quite a bit different.


SO if i called you a black mother fucker that wouldn't be offensive. Okay fair enough that other words a lot mroe offensive slur but still....


----------



## PBFred

mrtony80 said:


> No...the equivalent would be him saying "you black mother fucker", not the N word...quite a bit different.


Same intent so not very different. Both scenarios attempt to degrade someone based on skin color.


----------



## Brnxhands

bob arum is very sneaky, he knows what sells hes been doin this at the highest level for decades


Cableaddict said:


> I'm in the camp that thinks this was a setup.
> 
> 1: Freddy seems to be smiling the whole time he confronts Rios.
> 
> 2: They both knew a camera was pointed at them.
> 
> 3: The argument itself was ridiculous.
> 
> 4: Freddy said the "MF" line really softly, almost under his breath, as if he didn't even want to say it, but it was in the script.
> 
> Momma didn't raise no fool.


----------



## mrtony80

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What about it is being blown out of proportion?


This is a bunch of blue collar guys, not politicians.


----------



## Relentless

bballchump11 said:


> yeah and that's what I was getting at. Roach is completely capable of defending himself and he'd beat Ariza's ass. If he wants to pull the disability card, then he shouldn't be picking fights.
> 
> I box myself and around 150 pounds, but I'm not confident in my ability to take on Roach. If Freddie Roach attacked me, I'd try in the best of my ability to fight back.
> 
> yeah no doubt. Unless you have a huge size advantage or a skilled fighter yourself, you're not gonna beat up Roach.


dont think roach is pulling the disability card he doesn't give a fuck, it's people on forums crying.


----------



## nvs

turbotime said:


> No but if Broner said this, a majority of poster's reactions wouldn't be "Wait how was that racist... derp derp derp" like they are in here for Roach.
> 
> Instead they'd be up in arms crying what a racist bigot Broner is. Guaranteed. Especially @nvs :deal


Broner would say to Garcia "You mexican motherfucker?"

How the fuck that is racist who ever say it?
If Broner declares following: "Im going to beat that Argentinian motherfucker to death" i cant find that racist one bit.


----------



## Vic

Cableaddict said:


> I'm in the camp that thinks this was a setup.
> 
> 1: Freddy seems to be smiling the whole time he confronts Rios.
> 
> 2: They both knew a camera was pointed at them.
> 
> 3: The argument itself was ridiculous.
> 
> 4: Freddy said the "MF" line really softly, almost under his breath, as if he didn't even want to say it, but it was in the script.
> 
> Momma didn't raise no fool.


Dr. Cal Lightman over here.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

sinosleep said:


> The part where you mention he lies about everything, and that he thought dude was a fan as if that matters.
> 
> As a secondary point, no fucks would be given if someone called me a Puerto Rican or Dominican motherfucker as opposed to just a motherfucker.


He did lie about everything, the 3rd video posted here shows everything he lied about.
He lied about Robert cursing at him first, which Robert didn't do and he did first.
He lies about calling someone a mexian motherfucker, the video shows him saying that.
He lies about calling Eli a motherfucking jew, and the video shows him calling Eli just that.
He lies completely and the video shows him to be a liar thoroughly.

As for you not caring if someone calls you whatever, doesn't matter if you don't care, what matters is if the people insulted care. You don't decide for anyone else what they take as an insult or a slur.


----------



## bballchump11

JMP said:


> What do you think? In a weird way, this is a thought provoking question to me. I think I'd need to get him on the groud to do anything to him given his stand up skills and experience.


yeah one part of me says yes, but at the same time idk. I've never fought at that level before and those old trainers who stay in shape (Floyd Sr.) are still very capable of fighting. I could beat Ariza ass for sure though.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

turbotime said:


> No but if Broner said this, a majority of poster's reactions wouldn't be "Wait how was that racist... derp derp derp" like they are in here for Roach.
> 
> Instead they'd be up in arms crying what a racist bigot Broner is. Guaranteed. Especially @nvs :deal


Agree.. I 100% agree Turbo with that.

If Broner had said it.. people would have gone nuts.
If Roach had said it.. well he did say it.. people are going nuts.

Both are being hated ...........

Look some fighters/people just get a pass and some don't ok.

Emmanuel was my favorite trainer of all times........... but when he took Adonis Stevenson in.. NOBODY questioned him.. instead they all just continued to bash Stevenson.

If ROACH had taken Stevenson in............ see the reactions.

There is double standards in boxing.. but it's cool.

Because the double standards being applied are usually on point:

Emmanuel: Great person- deserves the respect

Broner-retarded asshole- deserves the bias
Roach-asshole - deserves the bias


----------



## sinosleep

With regards to it being staged have you guys seen the ESPN interview afterwards? Freddy's voice was cracking like he was going to cry when he brought up his girlfriend.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

mrtony80 said:


> This is a bunch of blue collar guys, not politicians.


What difference would it make?
They are both famous and Freddie roach said some racist shit and it is on tape for the world to see.
So again what is being blown out of proportion?


----------



## bballchump11

Relentless said:


> dont think roach is pulling the disability card he doesn't give a fuck, it's people on forums crying.


true, you're right


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> No but if Broner said this, a majority of poster's reactions wouldn't be "Wait how was that racist... derp derp derp" like they are in here for Roach.
> 
> Instead they'd be up in arms crying what a racist bigot Broner is. Guaranteed. Especially @nvs :deal


and the black dudes condemning roach will be on the other side defending broner. :deal


----------



## mrtony80

thehook13 said:


> SO if i called you a black mother fucker that wouldn't be offensive. Okay fair enough that other words a lot mroe offensive slur but still....


Less offensive.

But racist remarks, the context in which they are used, and the perception of the person using them is filled with variables, not absolutes.


----------



## turbotime

nvs said:


> Broner would say to Garcia "You mexican motherfucker?"
> 
> How the fuck that is racist who ever say it?
> If Broner declares following: "Im going to beat that Argentinian motherfucker to death" i cant find that racist one bit.


Bet your ass if Broner started going on Mexicans and Jews during a scuffle this server would crash and Jay would need a new one :yep


----------



## Brnxhands

The bottom line is Freddie used a bad choice of words an it was wrong, ariza mocking a disease that slowly kills is wrong. Freddie shouldnt have started it but I have a feeling both camps knew it was going to happen for hype


----------



## Chatty

From a British standpoint I do not see the term 'Mexican Motherfucker' as racist. The Mexican is not needed but hell people do it all the time, Brit motherfuckers, yank motherfucker, Scottish twat, French wimp etc. Maybes its seen as more racial over the states and Mexico, couldn't really comment on that, seems a bit oversensitive if so. I guess its similar to the word Paki over here, its a shortened term of the country which in itself is not racial but can be used negatively depending on how it is used.

Jew on the otherhand is pushing the boat a bit further, Jew aint really referring to a country, more so a race so I could see how people could fid it offensive. Maybes people are too sensitive these days, it seems more and more words are no gos because people get upset too easy but hell I'm easy so I'm not gonna judge too much.

All I know is if anyone called me a Brit fucker, white bastard, caucasian cunt or pinky coloured prick I would not be arsed in the least and just laugh at them. I guess all races and countrys have different attitudes though. 

Griefing someone for an affliction aint so cool though, even if Roach is an arsehole its hardly cool to call everyone else out there with the condition with it. Ariza always comes across as a prick though so nothing new here.

I still think its all hype though.


----------



## nvs

turbotime said:


> Bet your ass if Broner started going on Mexicans and Jews during a scuffle this server would crash and Jay would need a new one :yep


Probably but i take no part of it so leave me out of it. If Broner would say stuff that i wrote earlier i would still think it werent racist.



Chatty said:


> From a British standpoint I do not see the term 'Mexican Motherfucker' as racist. The Mexican is not needed but hell people do it all the time, Brit motherfuckers, yank motherfucker, Scottish twat, French wimp etc. Maybes its seen as more racial over the states and Mexico, couldn't really comment on that, seems a bit oversensitive if so. I guess its similar to the word Paki over here, its a shortened term of the country which in itself is not racial but can be used negatively depending on how it is used.
> 
> Jew on the otherhand is pushing the boat a bit further, Jew aint really referring to a country, more so a race so I could see how people could fid it offensive. Maybes people are too sensitive these days, it seems more and more words are no gos because people get upset too easy but hell I'm easy so I'm not gonna judge too much.
> 
> All I know is if anyone called me a Brit fucker, white bastard, caucasian cunt or pinky coloured prick I would not be arsed in the least and just laugh at them. I guess all races and countrys have different attitudes though.
> 
> Griefing someone for an affliction aint so cool though, even if Roach is an arsehole its hardly cool to call everyone else out there with the condition with it. Ariza always comes across as a prick though so nothing new here.
> 
> I still think its all hype though.


Well fuck me. Thats exactly what i think. 
Someone would call me a "Finnish motherfucker" i would not think its racist. Just an insult.


----------



## Outboxer

steviebruno said:


> Unless Roach is like 4'11", there's no way that Ariza kicked him in the chest.


Better angle of the kick here: 




Seems to be either chest level or close to it, still not completely clear.


----------



## turbotime

FelixTrinidad said:


> Agree.. I 100% agree Turbo with that.
> 
> If Broner had said it.. people would have gone nuts.
> If Roach had said it.. well he did say it.. people are going nuts.
> 
> Both are being hated ...........
> 
> Look some fighters/people just get a pass and some don't ok.
> 
> Emmanuel was my favorite trainer of all times........... but when he took Adonis Stevenson in.. NOBODY questioned him.. instead they all just continued to bash Stevenson.
> 
> If ROACH had taken Stevenson in............ see the reactions.
> 
> There is double standards in boxing.. but it's cool.
> 
> Because the double standards being applied are usually on point:
> 
> Emmanuel: Great person- deserves the respect
> 
> Broner-retarded asshole- deserves the bias
> Roach-asshole - deserves the bias


No way Broner would get a pass like Roach has in here though and all over the net though. I'd think it would be a shit thing to say just as much as I do Roach saying it.


----------



## turbotime

Brnxhands said:


> The bottom line is Freddie used a bad choice of words an it was wrong, ariza mocking a disease that slowly kills is wrong. Freddie shouldnt have started it but I have a feeling both camps knew it was going to happen for hype


Come off it :lol: Maybe it gets 50K more buys but it's still the same mismatch it was last night.


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> and the black dudes condemning roach will be on the other side defending broner. :deal


Doubtful


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> No way Broner would get a pass like Roach has in here though and all over the net though. I'd think it would be a shit thing to say just as much as I do Roach saying it.


you dont think pimp c, reppin, sweethomo bama, celz, mrhoetatp4p, PrinceNigeria won't give him a pass?


----------



## Brnxhands

its spreading like wildfire all over the media so who knows. it is most definitely a mismatch.


turbotime said:


> Come off it :lol: Maybe it gets 50K more buys but it's still the same mismatch it was last night.


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> you dont think pimp c, reppin, sweethomo bama, celz, mrhoetatp4p, PrinceNigeria won't give him a pass?


Nah bigotry is bigotry and it'd be hard to defend.


----------



## Relentless

Outboxer said:


> Better angle of the kick here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be either chest level or close to it, still not completely clear.


It was high because ariza used 2 guys to get a lift.

and again this video confirming roach only went up to whoriza after he mocked his speech slurrering.


----------



## sinosleep

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He did lie about everything, the 3rd video posted here shows everything he lied about.
> He lied about Robert cursing at him first, which Robert didn't do and he did first.
> He lies about calling someone a mexian motherfucker, the video shows him saying that.
> He lies about calling Eli a motherfucking jew, and the video shows him calling Eli just that.
> He lies completely and the video shows him to be a liar thoroughly.
> 
> As for you not caring if someone calls you whatever, doesn't matter if you don't care, what matters is if the people insulted care. You don't decide for anyone else what they take as an insult or a slur.


In the ESPN interview he didn't lie about any of that except Robert cursing first.

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=10004743&categoryid=2491554

And it does matter that I care, cause I'm in the exact same position as them and if you're such a weak kneed bitch as to be offended by something ridiculous your country of origin being used before an insult you've got bigger problems.

FFS, people in this thread comparing it to using the N word? Seriously? What so if I get offended by people that say the word horse I'm valid in that position? Get the fuck outta here.


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> Nah bigotry is bigotry and it'd be hard to defend.


for you maybe but I bet my left nut those motherfuckers gonna defend it. in fact they'll use this roach incident as a way to justify it.


----------



## mrtony80

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What difference would it make?
> They are both famous and Freddie roach said some racist shit and it is on tape for the world to see.
> So again what is being blown out of proportion?


What he said is racist, sure, but Roach isn't anybody to get up in arms about, like if some white politician had said it.


----------



## nvs

People who got chip on their shoulder + people who get upset so easily that it seems like its their profession :-(


----------



## Chatty

turbotime said:


> Come off it :lol: Maybe it gets 50K more buys but it's still the same mismatch it was last night.


Every 50k makes a difference, people lap this shit up. Haye only had to say Audley was gonna get it like a gang rape and people were queuing to pay, how many shitty pre fight crap have we seen in boxing to sell fights. Any old trick is a good one and they've been playing the game since the beginning of time.

At the end of Saturday night they'll be all hugs and kisses and saying shit like 'I relaly respect the other team, these things happen in boxing when theres so much on the line' blah blah blah.


----------



## PBFred

nvs said:


> People who got chip on their shoulder + people who get upset so easily that it seems like its their profession :-(


Equals what?


----------



## thehook13

mrtony80 said:


> Less offensive.
> 
> But racist remarks, the context in which they are used, and the perception of the person using them is filled with variables, not absolutes.


Fair enough. Freddie just wants to get under their skin, then they respond with equal low behaviour to get back at him. Pretty sad stuff


----------



## turbotime

Chatty said:


> Every 50k makes a difference, people lap this shit up. Haye only had to say Audley was gonna get it like a gang rape and people were queuing to pay, how many shitty pre fight crap have we seen in boxing to sell fights. Any old trick is a good one and they've been playing the game since the beginning of time.
> 
> At the end of Saturday night they'll be all hugs and kisses and saying shit like 'I relaly respect the other team, these things happen in boxing when theres so much on the line' blah blah blah.


If fan man crashes the weigh in, then I'll be sold.


----------



## nvs

PBFred said:


> Equals what?


Equals a headshake. :-(


----------



## PBFred

nvs said:


> Equals a headshake. :-(


Gotcha. Sorry bro. :smile


----------



## Chatty

turbotime said:


> If fan man crashes the weigh in, then I'll be sold.


Fan mans dead dude.


----------



## chibelle

Like I said, when people called Arum a dirty Jew and wished death on him - many here agreed and others didn't even blink. So many here have lost the credibility to argue about racism and intent.

What Roach did was wrong, but no worse than what other here have excused or even laughed at in the old ESB forum. And Roach only got "racial" after the physical violence against him.


----------



## turbotime

Chatty said:


> Fan mans dead dude.


It doesn't have to be the same one :lol:


----------



## PBFred

chibelle said:


> Like I said, when people called Arum a dirty Jew and wished death on him - many here agreed and others didn't even blink. So many here have lost the credibility to argue about racism and intent.
> 
> What Roach did was wrong, but no worse than what other here have excused or even laughed at in the old ESB forum. And Roach only got "racial" after the physical violence against him.


Either call out someone specifically or STFU about credibility and comparing situations. It's teenager level thinking.


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> for you maybe but I bet my left nut those motherfuckers gonna defend it. in fact they'll use this roach incident as a way to justify it.


Man PrinceN doesn't roll like that he just got Garcia on his team, no way.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

sinosleep said:


> In the ESPN interview he didn't lie about any of that except Robert cursing first.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=10004743&categoryid=2491554
> 
> And it does matter that I care, cause I'm in the exact same position as them and if you're such a weak kneed bitch as to be offended by something ridiculous your country of origin being used before an insult you've got bigger problems.
> 
> FFS, people in this thread comparing it to using the N word? Seriously? What so if I get offended by people that say the word horse I'm valid in that position? Get the fuck outta here.


Never was ever talking about the ESPN interview so I don't know why would point it out to me. I'm talking about what he said to SecondsOut right after it happened compared to the video Seckbach had recorded and the mash up of the two videos.

Don't really care about ESPN.

--

Actually it doesn't matter at all what you care about, you aren't in the same position as anyone there because you aren't there, you weren't being the one attacked. Trying to claim you matter with that regard is damn near delusional. It would be like telling a person who was called a N-bomb that he shouldn't be offended because you have white friends who call you that and it is all good. It is a ridiculous contention on its face, because you have no authority to tell another man what he should and should not be offended about.

People can compare racial slur to racial slur, because that is what Freddie Roach used.



mrtony80 said:


> What he said is racist, sure, but Roach isn't anybody to get up in arms about, like if some white politician had said it.


Doesn't matter if a white/black/asian/hispani or whatever said it fact is a person who is a celebrity said racist shit and it was caught on camera. It is going to make news. No different than Riley Cooper, Richie Incognito, and etc.

When you are in the public eye the shit you say is going to be a big deal or bigger than a person not in it just for the simple fact that you are a public figure.


----------



## IsaL

I cannot see myself ever saying "Stupid Black Guy", or "F-ing White boy", even in a heated argument or fight.

I'm not racist, so those kinds of things do not cross my mind. 

The simple fact that he used their ethnicity shows he has at least some racist feelings, perhaps, and likely of superiority. 

Those defending Roach, what do you think is the point of Roach highlighting their ethcnicity?


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> Man PrinceN doesn't roll like that he just got Garcia on his team, no way.


roll like what? get out of your bubble stevie.


----------



## bald_head_slick

~Cellzki~ said:


> i always found it funny how a bunch of people pretend that roach is some "nice guy" because of his Parkinsons
> i've always felt he was shady and had some scummy side to him..


:deal

This. Roach even said he was a trouble maker when he was younger. Once a bully always a bully it seems.

I don't hold that against the dude per se, but we now see what he is really made of. The type of person it takes to smash people's face for a living may come with a few flaws. :yep


----------



## bballchump11

IsaL said:


> I cannot see myself ever saying "Stupid Black Guy", or "F-ing White boy", even in a heated argument or fight.
> 
> I'm not racist, so those kinds of things do not cross my mind.
> 
> The simple fact that he used their ethnicity shows he has at least some racist feelings, perhaps, and likely of superiority.
> 
> Those defending Roach, what do you think is the point of Roach highlighting their ethcnicity?


thank you


----------



## FelixTrinidad

I gotta be fair here.. I am a racist.. so when I get into fights I always use Nationalist slurs and racial slurs when I can.


----------



## Hatesrats

sinosleep said:


> In the ESPN interview he didn't lie about any of that except Robert cursing first.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=10004743&categoryid=2491554
> 
> And it does matter that I care, cause I'm in the exact same position as them and if you're such a weak kneed bitch as to be offended by something ridiculous your country of origin being used before an insult you've got bigger problems.
> 
> FFS, people in this thread comparing it to using the N word? Seriously? What so if I get offended by people that say the word horse I'm valid in that position? Get the fuck outta here.


We live in a different world now... Everything offends people.
(Turn on the TV, Every other story is about being PC)

IF it wasn't ment to be offensive then why is Freddie taking the curse words out of how he "Really" delivered the comments?? (ESPN interview)

Truth is you put emphases on any particular word and you will prob offend "somebody".
obviously calling Garcia a POS offended him, him and Ariza already had/have beef that explosion was in the making.

Am I offended by it, He'll no... Couldn't give a shit less.
(but defo see how someone can be offended)


----------



## IsaL

mrtony80 said:


> What he said is racist, sure, but Roach isn't anybody to get up in arms about, like if some white politician had said it.


Yes it is. We are die hard boxing fans, we invest time, money, and emotions into this sport, we read articles, watch interviews, we talk about issues within this sport and even pay attention to rumors. So a HUGE boxing figure who is currently active, making racist comments is something to talk about. Especially when said person has been painted as a saint by the media for the sake of $$$. Including when said person has been defended time and time again for being instrument in preventing the biggest fight of the past decade from happening. Yes, it's lame to talk about that fight, but it is reality.

My 2 cents, Roach is a pathetic man who has used his illness to win the media and even fans over rather than using his character. I don't necessarily blame him, because has he used his true character, he would not have as much love and support.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Also once again.. this is all fake.

I don't think moron fans understand just how promoting works.. My Uncle knows.

Lewis-Rahman II.. even Tyson attacking Lewis was all staged... it's called 'Front Acting'

These guys are not professional actors so they instigate the situation and than let the boxers/trainers run with it.. but the situation in itself is ALWAYS pre-planned.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Relentless said:


> you dont think pimp c, reppin, sweethomo bama, celz, mrhoetatp4p, PrinceNigeria won't give him a pass?


Why the fuck would I defend it, bitch? I have never once defending anything like that and I for one in this thread have said time and time again that I don't think Roach is racist and explained why Mexicans will take what he said that way.


----------



## Bogotazo

I don't think what Roach said was an atrocity, but you don't mention people's race in argument unless you're implying something negative about it. You don't go "You fucking brown-haired fuck!" or some shit, its more than a harmless reference.


----------



## bald_head_slick

Ricky42791 said:


> damn, nasty exchange between trainers, Alex Ariza was the worst though in my opinion


You could tell he was itching for some drama he wasn't going to finish. :-(


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Example:
Lewis-Rahman.............the plan (as my uncle confirmed) was to let Rahman call Lennox a ****** and Lewis will swing at Rahman..Rahman swing back and the two exchange some body shots

so the whole situation was planned out.. obviously Lennox was quite the Lummox in acting and instead of swinging he grabbed Rahman's chain and Rahman rushed him and they ended up wrestling........................

but the WHOLE SITUATION was pre planned.

Ariza calling Roach might not have been part of the 'script' but the two camps attacking each other was 100% scripted.. it's just call improvisation.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

what did roach say? roach could press charges from that kick from ****** ariza


----------



## IsaL

FelixTrinidad said:


> I gotta be fair here.. I am a racist.. so when I get into fights I always use Nationalist slurs and racial slurs when I can.


I don't know you very well, all I know about you is what you've posted on this particular thread, and being racist is the least of your problems. You have some major issues if this is how you are in "real" life.


----------



## PBFred

FelixTrinidad said:


> Also once again.. this is all fake.
> 
> I don't think moron fans understand just how promoting works.. My Uncle knows.
> 
> Lewis-Rahman II.. even Tyson attacking Lewis was all staged... it's called 'Front Acting'
> 
> These guys are not professional actors so they instigate the situation and than let the boxers/trainers run with it.. but the situation in itself is ALWAYS pre-planned.


It's plausible that Arum staged this by telling them to go to the gym at the same time but there is no way in hell that these guys would out themselves as bigots and kick someone violently to promote a fight where their pay isn't determined by sales. Sorry.


----------



## Chatty

I dunno is calling someone a mexican motherfucker any different to calling someone a fat motherfucker. All you've done is used a word that they can see as offensive to get a reaction. 

I'm not sure if thats really racist. I would say someone saying 'all mexicans should die' or 'Mexicans are taco eating pieces of shit' (forgive me I have no idea of slurs that would really offend Mexicans but calling someone a Mexican motherfucker aint al that imo. I think its people being oversensitive, it was used to cause a reaction, guy wasn't saying being Mexican was being scum of the earth or anything.

I think theres a difference in how its used.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Do people realize that if it was ACTUAL brawls.. boxers and trainers will be in the hospitals.

If Tyson really wanted to hurt Lennox.. he would have just rushed him with a baseball bat and started swinging.

What is a REAL NON SCRIPTED incident?

Watch Golota-Bowe riot.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

IsaL said:


> I don't know you very well, all I know about you is what you've posted on this particular thread, and being racist is the least of your problems. You have some major issues if this is how you are in "real" life.


:rofl


----------



## turbotime

Boxing Fanatic said:


> what did roach say? roach could press charges from that kick from ****** ariza


Roach "Well arrest him" :lol: Wait let me throw these slurs out first then arrest him. atsch


----------



## sinosleep

Boxing Fanatic said:


> what did roach say? roach could press charges from that kick from ****** ariza


Roach mentioned in the ESPN interview he isn't the kind of guy to press charges.

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=10004743&categoryid=2491554


----------



## Trash Bags

IsaL said:


> Yes it is. We are die hard boxing fans, we invest time, money, and emotions into this sport, we read articles, watch interviews, we talk about issues within this sport and even pay attention to rumors. So a HUGE boxing figure who is currently active, making racist comments is something to talk about. Especially when said person has been painted as a saint by the media for the sake of $$$. Including when said person has been defended time and time again for being instrument in preventing the biggest fight of the past decade from happening. Yes, it's lame to talk about that fight, but it is reality.
> 
> My 2 cents, Roach is a pathetic man who has used his illness to win the media and even fans over rather than using his character. I don't necessarily blame him, because has he used his true character, he would not have as much love and support.


i dont recall roach ever using his illness to win fans over. he won support through his training and coaching. he's a great trainer. now that i think about it, i dont think he likes the fame.


----------



## PBFred

FelixTrinidad said:


> :rofl


He's right. You're clearly a hurtbag. No offense though.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

why would he start some shite like that? roach is crazy. and he was outnumbered. just imagine if buboy was there. this shite would have been hilarious


----------



## FelixTrinidad

PBFred said:


> He's right. You're clearly a hurtbag. No offense though.


Damn we got another Tom in here.


----------



## IsaL

Chatty said:


> I dunno is calling someone a mexican motherfucker any different to calling someone a fat motherfucker. All you've done is used a word that they can see as offensive to get a reaction.
> 
> I'm not sure if thats really racist. I would say someone saying 'all mexicans should die' or 'Mexicans are taco eating pieces of shit' (forgive me I have no idea of slurs that would really offend Mexicans but calling someone a Mexican motherfucker aint al that imo. I think its people being oversensitive, it was used to cause a reaction, guy wasn't saying being Mexican was being scum of the earth or anything.
> 
> I think theres a difference in how its used.


Anytime race or ethnicity is "needlessly" referred too, it is racist and/or prejudice. There was nothing racial about that altercation until Roach brought up Mexican and Jew conjoined with a negative adjective.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Boxing Fanatic said:


> why would he start some shite like that? roach is crazy. and he was outnumbered. just imagine if buboy was there. this shite would have been hilarious


Roach clearly uses his illness to get away with a lot of shit.. it's fucking surreal.
...
Roach uses his illness to act out in a undiginifed manner. Also I 100% support Ariza for defending himself.. Roach is a PROFESSIONAL FORMER CHAMPION.. this mother fucker come at you with his fists up high? You gotta drop kick this fool.. Parkinsons or not.. Defending your life is primary.. not saving face.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

IsaL said:


> Anytime race or ethnicity is "needlessly" referred too, it is racist and/or prejudice. There was nothing racial about that altercation until Roach brought up Mexican and Jew conjoined with a negative adjective.


That still doesn't give Ariza the right to kick an old man with Parkinsons you stupid bias person.
If Ali had come up and said 'Stupid Mexican' would they have kicked Ali in the chest too and kill him?
Will we all be like 'WOot woot ' Ali is dangerous and deserved that?

That whole Garcia camp is scum.


----------



## turbotime

FelixTrinidad said:


> That still doesn't give Ariza the right to kick an old man with Parkinsons you stupid bias person.
> If Ali had come up and said 'Stupid Mexican' would they have kicked Ali in the chest too and kill him?
> Will we all be like 'WOot woot ' Ali is dangerous and deserved that?
> 
> That whole Garcia camp is scum.


Ali :rofl atsch


----------



## IsaL

Trash Bags said:


> i dont recall roach ever using his illness to win fans over. he won support through his training and coaching. he's a great trainer. now that i think about it, i dont think he likes the fame.


They are just opinions based on observations. As far as "fame", clearly Roach loves it. He is a diva and a metrosexual, he is in front of the camera at every opportunity, and he isn't quiet either. I believe his persona in front of cameras is just an act as he has proven to be an a-hole time and time again.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

roach called ariza a bitch for kicking him

on the scene


----------



## turbotime

Boxing Fanatic said:


> roach called ariza a bitch for kicking him
> 
> on the scene


Ariza just said he'd kick him again. atsch

I wonder if Ariza will be allowed in the corner.


----------



## IsaL

FelixTrinidad said:


> That still doesn't give Ariza the right to kick an old man with Parkinsons you stupid bias person.
> If Ali had come up and said 'Stupid Mexican' would they have kicked Ali in the chest too and kill him?
> Will we all be like 'WOot woot ' Ali is dangerous and deserved that?
> 
> That whole Garcia camp is scum.


I never said it gave Ariza any right to strike Roach.

As far as your Ali analogy. If Ali was in as good as shape as Roach is (who would supposedly beat it up Ariza according to many in this thread), and was agressively walking towards Ariza, fist clenched, then I don't see what the problem is.

But it is becoming apparent you're just a troll. On one hand you hold to the argument that it was "100% staged", and on the orther you vehemently defend Roach, and then contradict yourself.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

turbotime said:


> Ariza just said he'd kick him again. atsch
> 
> I wonder if Ariza will be allowed in the corner.


from what Rios and Robert said Ariza isn't coming to the corner and never was, because they don't roll that way.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

turbotime said:


> Ariza just said he'd kick him again. atsch
> 
> I wonder if Ariza will be allowed in the corner.


roach said he called him a mexican tough guy(robert I believe) and that they went crazy with ariza kicking him


----------



## Elite

Weight day is going to be something to look forward too.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

FelixTrinidad said:


> Roach clearly uses his illness to get away with a lot of shit.. it's fucking surreal.
> ...
> Roach uses his illness to act out in a undiginifed manner. *Also I 100% support Ariza for defending himself.. Roach is a PROFESSIONAL FORMER CHAMPION.. this mother fucker come at you with his fists up high? You gotta drop kick this fool.. Parkinsons or not.*. Defending your life is primary.. not saving face.





FelixTrinidad said:


> *That still doesn't give Ariza the right to kick an old man with Parkinsons you stupid bias person.*
> If Ali had come up and said 'Stupid Mexican' would they have kicked Ali in the chest too and kill him?
> Will we all be like 'WOot woot ' Ali is dangerous and deserved that?
> 
> That whole Garcia camp is scum.


lmao

yall getting trolled hard..


----------



## IsaL

Boxing Fanatic said:


> roach called ariza a bitch for kicking him
> 
> on the scene


Roach is such a cry baby. He clearly helped fuel the fire he ignited, especially by approaching Ariza, and now he's crying and lying about what really happened.


----------



## turbotime

Sweethome_Bama said:


> from what Rios and Robert said Ariza isn't coming to the corner and never was, because they don't roll that way.


I honestly think Roach would blast Ariza squared up :lol:


----------



## IsaL

~Cellzki~ said:


> lmao
> 
> yall getting trolled hard..


I haven't really been here in a couple months, but I see that it is following in ESBs foot steps.


----------



## Trash Bags

i cant wait for manny to beat the shit out of rios. hopefully, ariza will crawl back under his rock and we'll never hear from him again. mocking a man's illness like that is unjustifiable. is the lowest of low.


----------



## Pimp C

IsaL said:


> Anytime race or ethnicity is "needlessly" referred too, it is racist and/or prejudice. There was nothing racial about that altercation until Roach brought up Mexican and Jew conjoined with a negative adjective.


Exactly! Why not just call him a motherfucker instead why did he have to attach Mexican or Jew to it


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

another video of the incident with more depth :rofl


----------



## Abraham

I'm not trying to stir up any more shit, but just curious. Black dudes, what did you think of this?






and this...


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

IsaL said:


> Roach is such a cry baby. He clearly helped fuel the fire he ignited, especially by approaching Ariza, and now he's crying and lying about what really happened.


that little fat mexican dude was pissed. he wanted to kill freddie LOL


----------



## turbotime

I'm just noticing I have that same Nike shirt Roach has. :-(


----------



## turbotime

Abraham said:


> I'm not trying to stir up any more shit, but just curious. Black dudes, what did you think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this...


No good. :nono


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> I'm not trying to stir up any more shit, but just curious. Black dudes, what did you think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this...


Bernard was out of line there and Mike Tyson is crazy psychopath. He told the guy he'd eat his ass in front of everybody. He obviously isn't right in the head


----------



## mrtony80

Abraham said:


> I'm not trying to stir up any more shit, but just curious. Black dudes, what did you think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this...


Hopkins - Lost. Irrelevant.

Tyson - comedic gold :lol:


----------



## ~Cellzki~

Abraham said:


> I'm not trying to stir up any more shit, but just curious. Black dudes, what did you think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this...


vid #1 , uncalled for and unnecessary..

vid #2 , Tyson can do and say whatever he pleases.

:smile


----------



## Slugger3000

burn1 said:


> When did the "M" word become racist? :lol:


The word in itself is not racist... But when Roach called Donald a "Mexican mother fucker".. It sounded very racist.

I'll give an example.. Describing a person as White is not racist. But In a heated situation calling someone a "White mother fucker" would be racist. It's all about context. You retarded fuck bag... Don't open your man pleaser before thinking next time. You cum drinker.. :smile


----------



## fists of fury

FelixTrinidad said:


> Example:
> Lewis-Rahman.............the plan (as my uncle confirmed) was to let Rahman call Lennox a ****** and Lewis will swing at Rahman..Rahman swing back and the two exchange some body shots
> 
> so the whole situation was planned out.. obviously Lennox was quite the Lummox in acting and instead of swinging he grabbed Rahman's chain and Rahman rushed him and they ended up wrestling........................
> 
> but the WHOLE SITUATION was pre planned.
> 
> Ariza calling Roach might not have been part of the 'script' but the two camps attacking each other was 100% scripted.. it's just call improvisation.


Yeah, I found it strange that two trained fighters didn't throw a single punch there.


----------



## JMP

Tyson was out of his fucking mind during most of his post-prison career.


----------



## Brnxhands

Hopkins saying it didnt bother me. I dont think hes racist. I liked when mike said what he said, thought it was funny as hell. Then again i dont wear a skirt an catch emotions over shit talk


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

freddie was out of line. his fighter wasnt even there. he doesnt seem to be in a good state of mind


----------



## Slugger3000

Best Part of the video:

Ariza: Mind your own fucking business bitch.

Tall dude from the Manny Camp: Your such a joke

Ariza: Your a fucken joke ******! 

LMFAO


----------



## Relentless

Slugger3000 said:


> Best Part of the video:
> 
> Ariza: Mind your own fucking business bitch.
> 
> Tall dude from the Manny Camp: Your such a joke
> 
> Ariza: Your a fucken joke ******!
> 
> LMFAO


Little does whoriza knows that's gain macmillan owner of the sports science lab a real strength and conditioning coaches and physical therapist one who has worked with many well established athletes from a variety of different sports. Macmillan earned his stripes staying quiet and doing his damn job while ariza got famous because he's a camera whore.


----------



## Relentless

MrJotatp4p said:


> Why the fuck would I defend it, bitch? I have never once defending anything like that and I for one in this thread have said time and time again that I don't think Roach is racist and explained why Mexicans will take what he said that way.


Wait so you defended roach but you won't broner is that what you're saying riri? :rofl


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Relentless said:


> Wait so you defended roach but you won't broner is that what you're saying riri? :rofl


Learn to comprehend. I never defended Roach. I said said I don't think he is racist. He shouldn't have said what he said and growing up around Mexicans I understand why some would take it that way. If Broner said it I would feel the same way. It would be wrong to say but doesn't mean he is flat out racist.


----------



## Chatty

IsaL said:


> Anytime race or ethnicity is "needlessly" referred too, it is racist and/or prejudice. There was nothing racial about that altercation until Roach brought up Mexican and Jew conjoined with a negative adjective.


yeah but theres different levels. Referencing someones race is different to stating something offensive or damaging against a race.

I think people who take a simple reference that far to heart are over sensitive. I mean so fuck, just laugh it off. near everyone else in the world does so why don't the Americas. Fair enough if they start giving that country stick, saying its a shithole or mocking people due to certain stereotypes of that country/race. But simply just adding it to the front of a curse aint really all that bad. I think anyone getting offended by that needs to man the fuck up personally.

You can say the guys an asshole for saying it but getting upset, you know what sort of pussy gets upset by a a daft word.


----------



## Slugger3000

Relentless said:


> Little does whoriza knows that's gain macmillan owner of the sports science lab a real strength and conditioning coaches and physical therapist one who has worked with many well established athletes from a variety of different sports. Macmillan earned his stripes staying quiet and doing his damn job while ariza got famous because he's a camera whore.


Everything you said may be true. It was still funny as hell listening to Ariza.. He sounds like an angry 13 year old!


----------



## Dazl1212

Relentless said:


> you dont think pimp c, reppin, sweethomo bama, celz, mrhoetatp4p, PrinceNigeria won't give him a pass?


:rofl


----------



## Slugger3000

Boxing Fanatic said:


> freddie was out of line. his fighter wasnt even there. he doesnt seem to be in a good state of mind


Manny is a true gent... If he was their he would tell Freddie to "Chill out"... Or something like "It's ok man"


----------



## dodong

FelixTrinidad said:


> Exactly.. it's just a bunch of (I don't mean anything racial by this but I have to say it) but it's just a bunch of Black Floyd posters who seem to be talking the most trash.... regarding Roach... it's VERY OBVIOUS this is Pacquaio related.... they hate Roach because he train Pac who is Floyd's arch rival.. hence they are blowing this whole thing out of the waters to trash Roach which indirectly trash Pacquaio..
> 
> Fuck.. I'm a genius.


true.


----------



## OG Wenger

Chatty said:


> yeah but theres different levels. Referencing someones race is different to stating something offensive or damaging against a race.
> 
> I think people who take a simple reference that far to heart are over sensitive. I mean so fuck, just laugh it off. near everyone else in the world does so why don't the Americas. Fair enough if they start giving that country stick, saying its a shithole or mocking people due to certain stereotypes of that country/race. But simply just adding it to the front of a curse aint really all that bad. I think anyone getting offended by that needs to man the fuck up personally.
> 
> You can say the guys an asshole for saying it but getting upset, you know what sort of pussy gets upset by a a daft word.


100% agree with this.


----------



## Slugger3000

FelixTrinidad said:


> Exactly.. it's just a bunch of (I don't mean anything racial by this but I have to say it) but it's just a bunch of Black Floyd posters who seem to be talking the most trash.... regarding Roach... it's VERY OBVIOUS this is Pacquaio related.... they hate Roach because he train Pac who is Floyd's arch rival.. hence they are blowing this whole thing out of the waters to trash Roach which indirectly trash Pacquaio..
> 
> Fuck.. I'm a genius.


Roach could go on an hour long KKK rant and it would have nothing to do with Manny! The Pac Man has already showed the world he's a humble, peaceful, warrior.. Roach trains him, thats it. Whatever demons Roach has within himself does not represent Manny in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Dazl1212

Bernard 'I would never let a white boy beat me' Hopkins...


----------



## Uncle Rico

Slugger3000 said:


> Best Part of the video:
> 
> Ariza: Mind your own fucking business bitch.
> 
> Tall dude from the Manny Camp: Your such a joke
> 
> Ariza: Your a fucken joke ******!
> 
> LMFAO


:rofl


----------



## turbotime

Dazl1212 said:


> Bernard 'I would never let a white boy beat me' Hopkins...


Neither are cool. Props to Joe for handling it well when Hopkins stepped up to him.


----------



## Dazl1212

turbotime said:


> Neither are cool. Props to Joe for handling it well when Hopkins stepped up to him.


You mean Calzaghe in this gif?


----------



## turbotime

Slugger3000 said:


> Roach could go on an hour long KKK rant and it would have nothing to do with Manny! The Pac Man has already showed the world he's a humble, peaceful, warrior.. Roach trains him, thats it. Whatever demons Roach has within himself does not represent Manny in any way, shape or form.


Well put sluggles.


----------



## turbotime

Dazl1212 said:


> You mean Calzaghe in this gif?


No when Hopkins started his nonsense in the press.


----------



## dodong

it's funny to see all them joyboys so offended with what roach said but were all unaffected when Joy himself went on that "yellow chump" tirade.


----------



## rjjfan

dodong said:


> it's funny to see all them joyboys so offended with what roach said but were all unaffected when Joy himself went on that "yellow chump" tirade.


Its okay to be racist to Asians but not blacks and Latinos, didn't you get the memo? atsch


----------



## Dazl1212

turbotime said:


> No when Hopkins started his nonsense in the press.


Yeah, he just made himself look like a fool especially given his performance after


----------



## Azar

dodong said:


> it's funny to see all them joyboys so offended with what roach said but were all unaffected when Joy himself went on that "yellow chump" tirade.


post a video man ain't seen that.


----------



## Kurushi

Indirectly staged. All a bit of fun.


----------



## Pimp C

dodong said:


> it's funny to see all them joyboys so offended with what roach said but were all unaffected when Joy himself went on that "yellow chump" tirade.


He didn't say yellow you ignorant fuck he said young.:deal BTW this thread has nothing to do with Pac or PBF it has to do with Roach.


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> No when Hopkins started his nonsense in the press.


To be fair it looked like calzaghe was caught off guard he didn't know what to say back but afterwards he came out with yeah I too would never lose to a white boy :rofl


----------



## bballchump11

dodong said:


> it's funny to see all them joyboys so offended with what roach said but were all unaffected when Joy himself went on that "yellow chump" tirade.


he called Manny a young chump


----------



## Relentless

He said yellow


----------



## turbotime

Just like Roach. 'Arrest him' :rofl


----------



## turbotime

Dazl1212 said:


> Yeah, he just made himself look like a fool especially given his performance after


Just like Roach, 'arrest him' :rofl


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> He said yellow


He meant yellow as in coward.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

men use fist. ariza uses his legs like a chick LOL


----------



## dodong

Pimp C said:


> He didn't say yellow you ignorant fuck he said young.:deal BTW this thread has nothing to do with Pac or PBF it has to do with Roach.





bballchump11 said:


> he called Manny a young chump


:lol:...:verysad...


----------



## Bogotazo

turbotime said:


> He meant yellow as in coward.


Is that why he said "he's gonna cook me some rice and sushi"?!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

dodong said:


> :lol:...:verysad...


he must have forgot the make me an eggroll and cook me some rice part


----------



## bballchump11

dodong said:


> :lol:...:verysad...


I saw it live and heard him say young. The I didn't hear about the yellow crap until a day later when people pointed it out.


----------



## dodong

Boxing Fanatic said:


> he must have forgot the make me an eggroll and cook me some rice part


Flomo said "Floyd didn't say that, he didn't say that at all so stop putting words in his mouff."


----------



## Pimp C

bballchump11 said:


> I saw it live and heard him say young. The I didn't hear about the yellow crap until a day later when people pointed it out.


He said young. These people kill me with that shit it was clear as day.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Flipinos are Brown......... but anyways that's besides the point of this thread.

Pactards need to stop running in and mentioning Floyd.

Flloyd is a scumbag.. we all know this.. that is not the point of this thread.

The point of this thread is that Roach said a few things that crossed the line and NOBODY should be defending him.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

dodong said:


> :lol:...:verysad...


Shut the fuck up. Why you bringing Floyd into this? Because everyone trashing Roach is a Floyd fan?
You just can't keep Floyd's name out of your mouth. Hahha


----------



## Pimp C

dodong said:


> Flomo said "Floyd didn't say that, he didn't say that at all so stop putting words in his mouff."


You fucking Pactard this thread is about Roach if you want to start one about PBF then make one.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

dodong said:


> Flomo said "Floyd didn't say that, he didn't say that at all so stop putting words in his mouff."


i never said i would fight pacquiao next. dont put words in my mouth


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Pimp C said:


> He said young. These people kill me with that shit it was clear as day.


Shut the fuck up. Why you bringing Floyd into this ? Stupid retard.

Roach said some things that were taken out of content.. he didn't deserved to be kicked like a dog.

I bet you love kicking old White Men don't you?

Why don't you go kick Bill Clinton too ******?

You wanna dig up George Washington and kick his corpse? That give you a broner?


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Pimp C said:


> You fucking Pactard this thread is about Roach if you want to start one about PBF then make one.


Exactly man. I'm with you all the way Pimp C. You are about as real as it gets. These Pactards just wanna try to make this into a fucking Floyd thread.. surreal. 
Keep doing your thing Big Dog.


----------



## bballchump11

Pimp C said:


> He said young. These people kill me with that shit it was clear as day.


yeah man they're desperate to bring Floyd into some shit man and make him do something he never did.

BTW here's a video of Ariza talking about how violent Roach has been in the past. Ariza shouldn't have kicked him, but I think he thought he was defending himself


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

yellow chump clear as day


----------



## turbotime

FelixTrinidad said:


> Flipinos are Brown......... but anyways that's besides the point of this thread.
> 
> Pactards need to stop running in and mentioning Floyd.
> 
> Flloyd is a scumbag.. we all know this.. that is not the point of this thread.
> 
> The point of this thread is that Roach said a few things that crossed the line and NOBODY should be defending him.


It's all they have now sadly :-(

I can't wait till King Floyd gets a hold of this video. we all know Mayweather loves Mexico.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

dodong said:


> Flomo said "Floyd didn't say that, he didn't say that at all so stop putting words in his mouff."


:yep These fucking Flomos always defending Floyd.. haha

Remember when he said 'Im a rich Coward... What if I get hurt' rofl


----------



## bballchump11

:rofl Felix, you're a good troll


----------



## Reppin501

Relentless said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl
> 
> tell us guys how you're from the hood.


From the "hood"...where in my post did I make any reference to being from the "hood"? It's nothing to do with being from the "hood", down here if you approach someone aggressively as if you want to fight, then you should be prepared to fight. If you approach a group of people and act as if you want to fight them all, being disrespectful, name calling, etc...you are going to get your ass beat, nothing to do with being from the "hood". I got money, I don't live in the "hood"...


----------



## Pimp C

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man they're desperate to bring Floyd into some shit man and make him do something he never did.
> 
> BTW here's a video of Ariza talking about how violent Roach has been in the past. Ariza shouldn't have kicked him, but I think he thought he was defending himself


Yeah pretty much. I saw this video earlier. I knew Roach was a POS every since they did that documentary on him a while back, really showed you what type of person he really is.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

turbotime said:


> It's all they have now sadly :-(
> 
> I can't wait till King Floyd gets a hold of this video. we all know Mayweather loves Mexico.


Mayweather loves that Mexican Dick. It was a Mexican Dick that made him rich.. Oh just imagining the things Oscar made Floyd do prior to giving him that PPV.

Floyd's tongue licking Oscar's left nut.. Manny's licking Oscar's right.. both stroking his Chiciano cock and begging to be made into PPV Superstars.


----------



## turbotime

FelixTrinidad said:


> Mayweather loves that Mexican Dick. It was a Mexican Dick that made him rich.. Oh just imagining the things Oscar made Floyd do prior to giving him that PPV.
> 
> Floyd's tongue licking Oscar's left nut.. Manny's licking Oscar's right.. both stroking his Chiciano cock and begging to be made into PPV Superstars.


:rofl :rofl


----------



## Reppin501

FelixTrinidad said:


> But how come every poster bashing Roach outside of Turbo time is Black?


How do you come to this conclusion?


----------



## Pimp C

Boxing Fanatic said:


> yellow chump clear as day


English isn't even your first language how do you know?


----------



## turbotime

Bogotazo said:


> Is that why he said "he's gonna cook me some rice and sushi"?!


Now that was mean


----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## Boxing Fanatic

Pimp C said:


> English isn't even your first language how do you know?


it obviously aint yours. u got a hearing problem


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Pimp C said:


> English isn't even your first language how do you know?


English isn't your first language either. :rofl

Serlerae... Nelero deiaer Neglera rofl. Kereierstsi Eieraner eitsereya Katerivischo Eerthernae


----------



## bballchump11

Pimp C said:


> Yeah pretty much. I saw this video earlier. I knew Roach was a POS every since they did that documentary on him a while back, really showed you what type of person he really is.


yeah, that's the main thing that gets me. They try to make him out as a saint when he's a scumbag. They try to make Robert Garcia as a bad guy when he, Mikey and his dad are some of the coolest and nicest guys in boxing. He's a genuine person and is now letting children train at his gym for free. He cares for all his fighters and you can see him working Rios's corner against Manny and an amateur's corner in an untelevised fight.

HBO and the media tried that crap with Ortiz too and made the Garcia family look like bad people. I'm glad some people are opening up now, but we still have willingly ignorant folk who want to pretend like Roach is in no wrong.

"Oh he's got a disease. Oh he's old, it's not his fault". But then they don't give a fuck about Roger's diabetes or Floyd Sr's sarcoidosis. Shit Jeff Mayweather just had a heart attack last month and you didn't hear shit about :-(


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Pimp C said:


> English isn't even your first language how do you know?


They just trying to make it a Floyd thread... so we can stop talking about Roach... just ignore them bro.


----------



## Pimp C

FelixTrinidad said:


> :yep These fucking Flomos always defending Floyd.. haha
> 
> Remember when he said 'Im a rich Coward... What if I get hurt' rofl


This guy is a classic troll. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bogotazo

FelixTrinidad said:


> English isn't your first language either. :rofl
> 
> Serlerae... Nelero deiaer Neglera rofl. *KFC* Eieraner eitsereya Katerivischo Eerthernae


Stop.


----------



## Pimp C

Boxing Fanatic said:


> it obviously aint yours. u got a hearing problem


Bitch that audiio isn't even that great. With that said he did say young. Blacks don't call anyone yellow we do say young alot though.:deal Alot of rappers have the word young in their name.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

bballchump11 said:


> yeah, that's the main thing that gets me. They try to make him out as a saint when he's a scumbag. They try to make Robert Garcia as a bad guy when he, Mikey and his dad are some of the coolest and nicest guys in boxing. He's a genuine person and is now letting children train at his gym for free. He cares for all his fighters and you can see him working Rios's corner against Manny and an amateur's corner in an untelevised fight.
> 
> HBO and the media tried that crap with Ortiz too and made the Garcia family look like bad people. I'm glad some people are opening up now, but we still have willingly ignorant folk who want to pretend like Roach is in no wrong.
> 
> "Oh he's got a disease. Oh he's old, it's not his fault". But then they don't give a fuck about Roger's diabetes or Floyd Sr's sarcoidosis. Shit Jeff Mayweather just had a heart attack last month and you didn't hear shit about :-(


Exactly.. I know for a fact Robert Garcia is a great person and Roach is a scumbag. I'm serious. My University is around 45 Minutes away from Wild Card and I go there a lot to beat up on the Non-Heavyweights cuz it makes me feel big.. but anyways once I saw Roach there and I told him that my back hurt and if I can use his chair to sit down just for a little while.. and Roach fucking went INSANE.. like 'who who whoooo are YOU??? 'do do you have a PASS?? 
I was like 'what the fuck you say Old man? Why I need a pass for dawg I just need your chair because my back hurt and I need to sit down right now or Imma die' and Roach called security on me and ushered me out.. If it wasn't for the fact he got Parkinsons I would have clocked his life.

I went down to Robert Garcia's house because my Uncle used to work Security for a lot of champions so he knew Robert and when I told him my back hurt.. Robert PERSONALLY gave me his chair and told me to take it easy.. his wife also started loosening my muscles... Robert is the real deal dude...


----------



## turbotime

Pimp C said:


> Bitch that audiio isn't even that great. With that said he did say young. Blacks don't call anyone yellow we do say young alot though.:deal Alot of rappers have the word young in their name.


Seriously the only time I've ever heard Asians referred to as Yellow was in my Native American classes as part of the medicine wheel :conf


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

Pimp C said:


> Bitch that audiio isn't even that great. With that said he did say young. Blacks don't call anyone yellow we do say young alot though.:deal Alot of rappers have the word young in their name.


im white and i understand floyd better than u :lol:


----------



## Pimp C

Boxing Fanatic said:


> im white and i understand floyd better than u :lol:


You ain't white you Dominican.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Bogotazo said:


> Stop.


NP.. I'm outta this thread... I'm sick of this racism and instigation.. It just ain't my style. Take care of this thread. Laters.


----------



## fists of fury

Felix why did I think you were English?


----------



## Pimp C

turbotime said:


> Seriously the only time I've ever heard Asians referred to as Yellow was in my Native American classes as part of the medicine wheel :conf


No shit no black person is going to use yellow as way to describe an Asian person. I've never heard a black person refer to a Asian as yellow other racist names yes but not yellow.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

Pimp C said:


> You ain't white you Dominican.


born and raised in queens. my dad is of german descendant


----------



## turbotime

Pimp C said:


> No shit no black person is going to use yellow as way to describe an Asian person. I've never heard a black person refer to a Asian as yellow other racist names yes but not yellow.


When I think of yellow I think of yellowbelly or yellow as in scared/pussy. The Pac groupies will hear what they want though.

There are pac fans denying he even called El a fucking Jew :lol:


----------



## Dazl1212

turbotime said:


> Just like Roach, 'arrest him' :rofl


I watched it properly and I thought Roaches behaviour at the beginning was absolutely pathetic as was Arizas.
Rios is a fucking legend though :yep


----------



## Trash Bags

FelixTrinidad said:


> NP.. I'm outta this thread... I'm sick of this racism and instigation.. It just ain't my style. Take care of this thread. Laters.


You're fucking nuts, bro. Go take your medication.


----------



## Reppin501

Relentless said:


> you dont think pimp c, reppin, sweethomo bama, celz, mrhoetatp4p, PrinceNigeria won't give him a pass?


For the record, I don't give a shit about Roach being a racist...and stated earlier I don't think he's a racist, the race shit is irrelevant to me. It doesn't change the fact he's a disrespectful, lying, ****** who went out of his way to be an asshole to Robert for no reason. Hopkins was clearly acting as a racist...Tyson is just crazy as fuck and I don't think he's racist he's just insane. Broner...fuck if I know...Floyd has said a lot of racist shit, and I don't condone any of it.


----------



## bballchump11

FelixTrinidad said:


> Exactly.. I know for a fact Robert Garcia is a great person and Roach is a scumbag. I'm serious. My University is around 45 Minutes away from Wild Card and I go there a lot to beat up on the Non-Heavyweights cuz it makes me feel big.. but anyways once I saw Roach there and I told him that my back hurt and if I can use his chair to sit down just for a little while.. and Roach fucking went INSANE.. like 'who who whoooo are YOU??? 'do do you have a PASS??
> I was like 'what the fuck you say Old man? Why I need a pass for dawg I just need your chair because my back hurt and I need to sit down right now or Imma die' and Roach called security on me and ushered me out.. If it wasn't for the fact he got Parkinsons I would have clocked his life.
> 
> I went down to Robert Garcia's house because my Uncle used to work Security for a lot of champions so he knew Robert and when I told him my back hurt.. Robert PERSONALLY gave me his chair and told me to take it easy.. his wife also started loosening my muscles... Robert is the real deal dude...


:lol: cool story


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

turbotime said:


> When I think of yellow I think of yellowbelly or yellow as in scared/pussy. The Pac groupies will hear what they want though.
> 
> There are pac fans denying he even called El a fucking Jew :lol:


Pactard's claim Pacquiao created the world in five days, partied on the 6th, chilled on the 7th.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

FelixTrinidad said:


> Exactly.. I know for a fact Robert Garcia is a great person and Roach is a scumbag. I'm serious. My University is around 45 Minutes away from Wild Card and I go there a lot to beat up on the Non-Heavyweights cuz it makes me feel big.. but anyways once I saw Roach there and I told him that my back hurt and if I can use his chair to sit down just for a little while.. and Roach fucking went INSANE.. like 'who who whoooo are YOU??? 'do do you have a PASS??
> I was like 'what the fuck you say Old man? Why I need a pass for dawg I just need your chair because my back hurt and I need to sit down right now or Imma die' and Roach called security on me and ushered me out.. If it wasn't for the fact he got Parkinsons I would have clocked his life.
> 
> I went down to Robert Garcia's house because my Uncle used to work Security for a lot of champions so he knew Robert and when I told him my back hurt.. Robert PERSONALLY gave me his chair and told me to take it easy.. his wife also started loosening my muscles... Robert is the real deal dude...


:rofl


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

it had to be instigated. freddie is grand puba troll #1

arum was eating it up at todays press conference


----------



## Pimp C

Boxing Fanatic said:


> born and raised in queens. my dad is of german descendant


How in the hell did you end up in the DR then?


----------



## gyllespie

53 pages (and still going strong) and has been at the top of the index page for the past day or two. Crazy.

Anybody know why a rich celeb like Pac can't or won't get a private gym for temporary use? I mean if the camps don't have to share hotel rooms I don't see why they _have_ to share a gym.


----------



## tommygun711

To all the people calling Garcia the good guy here, Garcia did laugh at Freddy's illness in the buildup to the Margarito-Pacquiao fight, and even encouraged it. He's no saint either.


----------



## bballchump11

Pimp C said:


> How in the hell did you end up in the DR then?


I doubt he even knows. He's a little slow


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

Pimp C said:


> How in the hell did you end up in the DR then?


my dads grandfather from germany took a boat into dr got married to a dominican woman


----------



## Pimp C

Boxing Fanatic said:


> my dads grandfather from germany flew into dr got married to a dominican woman


Good stuff. DR women are the shit. I want to go to Puntacana for a vacation at one of the all inclusives resorts there. I know their will be bad bitches every where.


----------



## turbotime

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Pactard's claim Pacquiao created the world in five days, partied on the 6th, chilled on the 7th.


They'd also have him as their president. :conf


----------



## Hands of Iron

FelixTrinidad said:


> Exactly.. I know for a fact Robert Garcia is a great person and Roach is a scumbag. I'm serious. My University is around 45 Minutes away from Wild Card and I go there a lot to beat up on the Non-Heavyweights cuz it makes me feel big.. but anyways once I saw Roach there and I told him that my back hurt and if I can use his chair to sit down just for a little while.. and Roach fucking went INSANE.. like 'who who whoooo are YOU??? 'do do you have a PASS??
> I was like 'what the fuck you say Old man? Why I need a pass for dawg I just need your chair because my back hurt and I need to sit down right now or Imma die' and Roach called security on me and ushered me out.. If it wasn't for the fact he got Parkinsons I would have clocked his life.
> 
> I went down to Robert Garcia's house because my Uncle used to work Security for a lot of champions so he knew Robert and when I told him my back hurt.. Robert PERSONALLY gave me his chair and told me to take it easy.. his wife also started loosening my muscles... Robert is the real deal dude...


:rofl :lol:

Same uncle that fought Roy?


----------



## bballchump11

And this is what I'm talking about the media


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

Pimp C said:


> Good stuff. DR women are the shit. I want to go to Puntacana for a vacation at one of the all inclusives resorts there. I know their will be bad bitches every where.


ah, yes. they love american men


----------



## Kurushi

50+ pages of utter shite. I'm glad to have been a part of it.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

lol at Ariza


----------



## Hands of Iron

Kurushi said:


> 50+ pages of utter shite. I'm glad to have been a part of it.


Glad I wasn't.


----------



## mrtony80

Boxing Fanatic said:


> ah, yes. they love american men


They love American money.


----------



## Brnxhands

Dominican women are crazy as hell but real loyal. If you glance at another woman you never hear the end of it


Boxing Fanatic said:


> ah, yes. they love american men


----------



## JeffJoiner

Finally some promotion and word of mouth about this fight.


----------



## Kush

turbotime said:


> Just like Roach. 'Arrest him' ".


:rofl They love running to court


----------



## mrtony80

So...the black posters are against Roach by proxy? Do I have that right?


----------



## turbotime

APOLLO said:


> :rofl They love running to court


:franklin


----------



## bballchump11

mrtony80 said:


> So...the black posters are against Roach by proxy? Do I have that right?


yes because black guys like Mayweather which means they dislike Roach. Or black guys are offended at Roach dissing Jews and Mexicans :think:blood:


----------



## Relentless

off topic but i love this thread.


----------



## FloydPatterson

Robert played it cool, never knew Roach was such a douche


----------



## Relentless

Pimp C said:


> You fucking Pactard this thread is about Roach if you want to start one about PBF then make one.


so what if he brins floyd into it? is floyd your man that he can't bring him into a conversation? :lol:


----------



## Faerun

"mexican motherfucker" is pretty bad and I also don't see how that's not racist. It clearly is and even if he merely wanted to generate some hype, Roach should've been way more cautious. Racial slurs are sure not gonna earn him any fans outside castefootball I think


----------



## Relentless




----------



## Relentless

Pimple Cock said:


> Yeah pretty much. I saw this video earlier.* I knew Roach was a POS* every since they did that documentary on him a while back, really showed you what type of person he really is.


says the guy who would push his mother into fire if she dared to say anything about his mancrush (another woman beater) floyd joy sinclaire.


----------



## El-Terrible

Can't defend Roach saying "Mexican motherf**ker", it is racist but clearly also said with the intention of winding him as that guy was being pretty aggressive himself shouting "Get the f**k out" - one thing I will say is Seckbach does come across as a completely slimey douchebag, a brown-nose idiot. Another thing I noticed is Roach said Garcia told him to "Go fuck themselves as we're staying another 30 mins", after which Freddie says "You piece of shit" - we don't see that in the video - Seckbach's video starts off with very loud music coming from nowhere and then drowns out and you just hear Garcia say "...30 mins"...you then hear the "piece of shit" remark but funnily enough the opening exchange is not heard

Basically Roach is an idiot but it's no surprise he doesn't like them after the video of them making fun of him, with Robert Garcia laughing hard at the Parkinson's thing. 

This video was seems to have been edited so you can't hear Robert Garcia say "Go fuck yourselves, we're staying for 30 mins" - you just hear loud music at the start which is coming from nowhere...like I said, Seckbach is a douche...

The worse though of all those idiots is Alex Ariza - what a horrible scumbag that guy is - he didn't stop about the Parkinson's and kicked out - no way was Roach going to punch anyone...


----------



## Relentless

Reppin501 said:


> For the record, I don't give a shit about Roach being a racist...and stated earlier I don't think he's a racist, the race shit is irrelevant to me. It doesn't change the fact he's a disrespectful, lying, ****** who went out of his way to be an asshole to Robert for no reason. Hopkins was clearly acting as a racist...Tyson is just crazy as fuck and I don't think he's racist he's just insane. Broner...fuck if I know...Floyd has said a lot of racist shit, and I don't condone any of it.


you don't condone it but we also don't see your bitch ass condemning it brah :deal


----------



## Relentless

bballchump11 said:


> And this is what I'm talking about the media


talking about what? I haven't seen anyone blame robert.


----------



## Faerun

gyllespie said:


> 53 pages (and still going strong) and has been at the top of the index page for the past day or two. Crazy.


Crazy? I dunno. In all honesty, having been on ESB and Boxingscene for a while, it's not surprising to me. A HUGE chunk of users watch this sport to see people of their skin colour do well or that's what I'm thinking anyways. It might sound pretty damn stupid from where you or me are seated, but dare you open an ethnically centered topic on the _boxing side_ of ESB - on page 2 you are gonna have clear cut neo-Nazis asking you why no African country lives in prosperity in a boxing thread.

That's just outrageous and frankly, it has diminished my love for boxing quite significantly. I used to like the K2 brothers and defend them on ESB for some irrational reason when I realised I was getting praise from people I would never spent a second of my life with. At some point, it made me sick seeing the K2s win because I knew the racists on ESB would privately celebrate that win as another race war going the way of white.
The fact that I got so influenced by that is nothing I'm proud of and one could legitimate call me tool for the time I was so emotionally invested in seeing neo-Nazis on ESB abuse boxing for their purposes. Lately however, I've grown mostly indifferent to it and try to just enjoy boxing regardless of who is supported by which group.


----------



## sugarshane_24

The racist references is not cool, but after getting his disease made fun off, i'm sure Roach will stop once he shuts rios up as well.


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> so what if he brins floyd into it? is floyd your man that he can't bring him into a conversation? :lol:


It's not about Floyd. This is about Joke coach being a bigot :deal


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> It's not about Floyd. This is about Joke coach being a bigot :deal


well I'm bringing floyd into it.


----------



## turbotime

No need for Floyd in this thread. a pactard already tried to bring him into it early :lol: his names urkshfdskakge or whatever.


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> No need for Floyd in this thread. a pactard already tried to bring him into it early :lol: his names urkshfdskakge or whatever.


I don't give a fuck I'm still talking about coward ass mayweather


----------



## Abraham

Faerun said:


> Crazy? I dunno. In all honesty, having been on ESB and Boxingscene for a while, it's not surprising to me. A HUGE chunk of users watch this sport to see people of their skin colour do well or that's what I'm thinking anyways. It might sound pretty damn stupid from where you or me are seated, but dare you open an ethnically centered topic on the _boxing side_ of ESB - on page 2 you are gonna have clear cut neo-Nazis asking you why no African country lives in prosperity in a boxing thread.
> 
> That's just outrageous and frankly, it has diminished my love for boxing quite significantly. I used to like the K2 brothers and defend them on ESB for some irrational reason when I realised I was getting praise from people I would never spent a second of my life with. At some point, it made me sick seeing the K2s win because I knew the racists on ESB would privately celebrate that win as another race war going the way of white.
> The fact that I got so influenced by that is nothing I'm proud of and one could legitimate call me tool for the time I was so emotionally invested in seeing neo-Nazis on ESB abuse boxing for their purposes. Lately however, I've grown mostly indifferent to it and try to just enjoy boxing regardless of who is supported by which group.


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> I don't give a fuck I'm still talking about coward ass mayweather


Mayweather loves Mexico he'd never say that crap.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

turbotime said:


> They'd also have him as their president. :conf


:rofl nuff said


----------



## paloalto00

I actually have a new found respect for Garcia. He kept his cool, was completely respectfully during the whole matter


----------



## ~Cellzki~

what a thread..


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Im sick of this.. why do we need this to promote a fight?
These guys are all whores selling themselves for an extra 50k PPV.

Boxing doesn't need this........................


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Shame on everyone abusing this situation to promote their own hateful agendas.

Shame............. It's this kind of shit that makes me shake my head.

We don't need this man.........I'm glad I never took advantage of this situation to spew hateful retarded garbage like so many of you pricks.


I'm outta here..


----------



## dodong

turbotime said:


> Mayweather loves Mexico he'd never say that crap.


especially when margarito is around..ya dig. :yep


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Faerun said:


> Crazy? I dunno. In all honesty, having been on ESB and Boxingscene for a while, it's not surprising to me. A HUGE chunk of users watch this sport to see people of their skin colour do well or that's what I'm thinking anyways. It might sound pretty damn stupid from where you or me are seated, but dare you open an ethnically centered topic on the _boxing side_ of ESB - on page 2 you are gonna have clear cut neo-Nazis asking you why no African country lives in prosperity in a boxing thread.
> 
> That's just outrageous and frankly, it has diminished my love for boxing quite significantly. I used to like the K2 brothers and defend them on ESB for some irrational reason when I realised I was getting praise from people I would never spent a second of my life with. At some point, it made me sick seeing the K2s win because I knew the racists on ESB would privately celebrate that win as another race war going the way of white.
> The fact that I got so influenced by that is nothing I'm proud of and one could legitimate call me tool for the time I was so emotionally invested in seeing neo-Nazis on ESB abuse boxing for their purposes. Lately however, I've grown mostly indifferent to it and try to just enjoy boxing regardless of who is supported by which group.


Eh... I sort of agree .

I found out a huge amount of Lewis fans are White.. and they are the people hating on Klitschkos the most....


----------



## turbotime

FelixTrinidad said:


> Shame on everyone abusing this situation to promote their own hateful agendas.
> 
> Shame............. It's this kind of shit that makes me shake my head.
> 
> We don't need this man.........I'm glad I never took advantage of this situation to spew hateful retarded garbage like so many of you pricks.
> 
> I'm outta here..


I hear ya bud


----------



## turbotime

dp


----------



## bjl12

dodong said:


> especially when margarito is around..ya dig. :yep


You know what is funny? Manny Pacquiao's rants against *******...:rofl


----------



## Stiffjab

bjl12 said:


>


Is that @Dobby Zee snuggled in nice and tight second from the left?


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> Mayweather loves Mexico he'd never say that crap.


thats coz his boss oscar is mexican


----------



## Relentless

dodong said:


> especially when margarito is around..ya dig. :yep


God damn i miss margo.

Margarito is the reason why Unca roga lost his front teeth. Anyone want me to tell that story again?


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> thats coz his boss oscar is mexican


Haymon is Mayweathers boss.


----------



## Leftsmash

Relentless said:


> I don't give a fuck I'm still talking about coward ass mayweather


Which has nothing to do with this Akok.


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> Haymon is Mayweathers boss.


Oskie is.

oscar says fight me, floyd fights him, master oscar says fight hatton he fights hatton, master oscar says fight marqueer, he fights marqueer.

Oscar is floyds bawss


----------



## Relentless

Leftsmash said:


> Which has nothing to do with this Akok.


So what herbert? I'm bringing something that has nothing to do with this into it. you gonna report me or something playa?


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> Oskie is.
> 
> oscar says fight me, floyd fights him,
> master oscar says fight hatton he fights hatton, master oscar says fight marqueer, he fights marqueer.
> Oscar is floyds bawss


Whatcha got against Marquez now :-(


----------



## dodong

turbotime said:


> Haymon is Mayweathers boss.


we know, fiddy told the story.


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> Whatcha got against Marquez now :-(


Nothing he's just one of those guys like cottoe we're not 'allowed' to bad mouth and he whines about every damn thing. watching joy and bradley school him were 2 of my favorite moments in boxing.


----------



## Leftsmash

Relentless said:


> So what herbert? I'm bringing something that has nothing to do with this into it. you gonna report me or something playa?


Well you don't have much of an arguement then at all considering it has nothing to do with the topic as Floyd wasn't even remotely connected to it. You sound like you're becoming unhinged, did the last roid cycle not work out for you? Still trying to push 190lbs Akok? :lol:


----------



## Relentless

Leftsmash said:


> Well you don't have much of an arguement then at all considering it has nothing to do with the topic as Floyd wasn't even remotely connected to it. You sound like you're becoming unhinged, did the last roid cycle not work out for you? Still trying to push 190lbs Akok? :lol:


argument about what? I'm not arguing with anyone.

i'm just saying floyd has no skills. None.


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> Nothing he's just one of those guys like cottoe we're not 'allowed' to bad mouth and he whines about every damn thing. watching joy and bradley school him were 2 of my favorite moments in boxing.


:lol: Poor Juan :-(


----------



## Leftsmash

Relentless said:


> argument about what? I'm not arguing with anyone.
> 
> *i'm just saying floyd has no skills. None*.


Rentless dropping gems of boxing knowledge here.


----------



## IsaL

Leftsmash said:


> Rentless dropping gems of boxing knowledge here.


He's the only person on my ignore list. Most trolls go away after a month or two, this guy has no life as it appears.


----------



## Relentless

IsaL said:


> He's the only person on my ignore list. Most trolls go away after a month or two, this guy has no life as it appears.


he put me on ignore coz i made his pussy sore :rofl

his highschool sweetheart whom he had children with ran away with another guy coz his lil 4 incher weren't doing it.

someone quote me so uncle tomasz can see.


----------



## IsaL

Funny, it said I had a notification, clicked on it, and it was that Troll on my ignore list. Not even curious to see what he posted.


----------



## Relentless

IsaL said:


> Funny, it said I had a notification, clicked on it, and it was that Troll on my ignore list. Not even curious to see what he posted.


you read it fuckboy :deal


----------



## Lazarus

paloalto00 said:


> I actually have a new found respect for Garcia. He kept his cool, was completely respectfully during the whole matter


He laughed at Ariza's stuttering impression. What kind of morons do we have on this forum..


----------



## IsaL

I really have you on my ignore. If someone quotes you, then I may see what idiotic post you're trying to communicate to me. As for now, I can't be bothered with hitting the "View Post" button.


----------



## Lazarus

> @FightHubTV 9m
> 
> I looked at Raheem's footage and the footage posted by elie, and I dont see in any clips where Roach made a reference to jews.


So has anybody got a video of this jew reference of did Elie the cock sucker make that up?


----------



## IsaL

Lazarus said:


> He laughed at Ariza's stuttering impression. What kind of morons do we have on this forum..


What do you deem worse. Laughing at an idiot making a fool out of himself by impersonating someone with Alzheimers, or someone throwing racial slurs around?


----------



## Zopilote

Lazarus said:


> He laughed at Ariza's stuttering impression. What kind of morons do we have on this forum..


Maybe he wouldn't if CACA-Roach didn't call him a POS...or if CACA-Roach wasn't such a two faced, shit talking, asshole, maybe people wouldn't be making fun of his disease...Ever think about that one?


----------



## IsaL

Lazarus said:


> So has anybody got a video of this jew reference of did Elie the cock sucker make that up?


It's in here. Look for it. Will that change your mind about Roach? Why do you feel you need proof? Will you also condemn Roach with the same passion you did Ariza? Just asking.


----------



## Lazarus

IsaL said:


> What do you deem worse. Laughing at an idiot making a fool out of himself by impersonating someone with Alzheimers, or someone throwing racial slurs around?


One racial slur which you deemed as 'fucking mexican'? Nah, I find laughing at an impression that Ariza was doing MUCH worse. The world is full of racists, fact. Taking the piss out of a disease which many innocent people have is 100000x worse.


----------



## Lazarus

IsaL said:


> It's in here. Look for it. Will that change your mind about Roach? Why do you feel you need proof? Will you also condemn Roach with the same passion you did Ariza? Just asking.


I'm not reading through a 60 page thread. Not wasting my time with that. Well it would definitely remove some of the unjustified crap that's coming towards Roach. Roach should have let the time thing slide, but Ariza's actions and Garcia's teams actions were WRONG. Look at the Elie video he did while sitting on the bed. Pretty much admitting everything he did was wrong.


----------



## IsaL

Lazarus said:


> One racial slur which you deemed as 'fucking mexican'? Nah, I find laughing at an impression that Ariza was doing MUCH worse. The world is full of racists, fact. Taking the piss out of a disease which many innocent people have is 100000x worse.


 I don't understand your logic. Millions of people have been murdered because of racism, most innocent people. Yet you think it one hundred thousand times worse to joke about a mans handicap?


----------



## Divi253

It was meant to be racist, no need to put race in the sentence if it wasn't.

Also, WTF Ariza? Really?! :rofl










That situation did nobody any good. Roach ousted for being racist, Ariza doing his Parkinson's mockery is simply bad taste..


----------



## Lazarus

IsaL said:


> I don't understand your logic. Millions of people have been murdered because of racism, most innocent people. Yet you think it one hundred thousand times worse to joke about a mans handicap?


No, I don't understand your logic. NEITHER are acceptable. Millions of people have been murdered because of racism? We're not in them days anymore. Racism is not at the forefront of murders. It's an extremely small minority. It doesn't compare to a man putting display ACTIONS of a disease. Words can slip out of a persons mouth, but repetitively stuttering is just poor form and way more out of line than a potential slip of tongue.

Ariza didn't react because of the racist comments, he reacted because he just didn't like Freddie, and to top it off, he's just a horrible human being in general.


----------



## turbotime

Lazarus said:


> I'm not reading through a 60 page thread. Not wasting my time with that. Well it would definitely remove some of the unjustified crap that's coming towards Roach. Roach should have let the time thing slide, but Ariza's actions and Garcia's teams actions were WRONG. Look at the Elie video he did while sitting on the bed. Pretty much admitting everything he did was wrong.


2:45 he starts muttering shit and then calls Seckbach a jew around 2:52, he did try and keep it quiet though :-(


----------



## Lazarus

turbotime said:


> 2:45 he starts muttering shit and then calls Seckbach a jew around 2:52, he did try and keep it quiet though :-(


The stuttering and parkinson's impersonation to me is WAY fucking worse.


----------



## turbotime

Lazarus said:


> The stuttering and parkinson's impersonation to me is WAY fucking worse.


It was all bad. El didn't even do anything


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

freddie one tough mofo. didnt even flinch


----------



## Lazarus

turbotime said:


> It was all bad. El didn't even do anything


Yup. It's not even that I like Roach or anything. I've seen people with Parkinson's and to hear it being impersonated made me sick to my stomach. Terrible really.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

The more I watch this the more fake it becomes.. I'm sorry... but it seem like the vast majority of you have never even been in an actual confrontation.

There is NO WHERE near this much shit talking... the shit talking lasts maybe 10 seconds than everyone start swinging and jumping in..

Don't even act like security could have stopped you.. if you really wanted to hurt someone.. you can get around 1-2 security guards..

this whole thing is cringe worthy.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

turbotime said:


> It was all bad. El didn't even do anything


:smile Who cares about EL dude.. that guy is a bald headed fuck. Get him a star of David and a glass of milk.


----------



## turbotime

FelixTrinidad said:


> :smile Who cares about EL dude.. that guy is a bald headed fuck. Get him a star of David and a glass of milk.


I'm just saying. People are so surprised at Ariza like the entire boxing world didn't already know he was a cunt and EL just stood there and Freddie abused him :verysad


----------



## FelixTrinidad

turbotime said:


> I'm just saying. People are so surprised at Ariza like the entire boxing world didn't already know he was a cunt and EL just stood there and *Freddie abused him* :verysad


:smile:rofl... I know but trust me EL is a natural born Omega.. he's born to take the dick.

It's cool.


----------



## turbotime

FelixTrinidad said:


> :smile:rofl... I know but trust me EL is a natural born Omega.. he's born to take the dick.
> 
> It's cool.


I just feel bad for the guy. He can't even celebrate Christmas and theres Freddie 'the Filipino Man of the Year' Roach verbally abusing him so close to the Holidays :-(

Makes me ill


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

turbotime said:


> I just feel bad for the guy. He can't even celebrate Christmas and theres Freddie 'the Filipino Man of the Year' Roach verbally abusing him so close to the Holidays :-(
> 
> Makes me ill


he did bench 200 pounds though


----------



## FelixTrinidad

turbotime said:


> I just feel bad for the guy. He can't even celebrate Christmas and theres Freddie 'the Filipino Man of the Year' Roach verbally abusing him so close to the Holidays :-(
> 
> Makes me ill


There's dark secrets regarding Roach that you will be scared to know about... very dark secrets. Also what is Ellie's job? Who pays him?


----------



## turbotime

FelixTrinidad said:


> There's dark secrets regarding Roach that you will be scared to know about... very dark secrets. Also what is Ellie's job? Who pays him?


Roach isn't a very "great" guy, not the type hes made out to be. Elle is a rich boy and I'm pretty sure off his youtube channel/sites


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> Roach isn't a very "great" guy, not the type hes made out to be. Elle is a rich boy and I'm pretty sure off his youtube channel/sites


suckback isn't actually a son of rich parents like people think. He used to play pro basketball for the israeli national team thats where he made his fortune.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

Relentless said:


> suckback isn't actually a son of rich parents like people think. He used to play pro basketball for the israeli national team thats where he made his fortune.


serious? interesting if true


----------



## gander tasco

Lol Freddie's a racist bc he spit some bad words during a scuffle. None of you even know who started this scene in the first place. Ariza had no right to kick anybody , especially a old guy with parkinsons. Freddie's also gonna have the last laugh , just sayin.


----------



## Relentless

Zopilote said:


> Maybe he wouldn't if CACA-Roach didn't call him a POS...or if CACA-Roach wasn't such a two faced, shit talking, asshole, maybe people wouldn't be making fun of his disease...Ever think about that one?


what does caca mean you stupid mexican? we dont all speak mexican.


----------



## Relentless

IsaL said:


> I really have you on my ignore. If someone quotes you, then I may see what idiotic post you're trying to communicate to me. As for now, I can't be bothered with hitting the "View Post" button.


yet you reply to my post.

can you give me the address of the guy who's fathering your children? i want to give him tips on making love to your wife.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

Relentless said:


> what does caca mean you stupid mexican? we dont all speak mexican.


it means shite


----------



## Relentless

Boxing Fanatic said:


> it means shite


then say that. motherfucker living in america and speaking that jackie chan shit.


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> suckback isn't actually a son of rich parents like people think. He used to play pro basketball for the israeli national team thats where he made his fortune.


Damn didn't know that. He made enough money just by that


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> Lol Freddie's a racist bc he spit some bad words during a scuffle. None of you even know who started this scene in the first place. Ariza had no right to kick anybody , especially a old guy with parkinsons. Freddie's also gonna have the last laugh , just sayin.


Lol shut up


----------



## turbotime

:lol:


----------



## tliang1000

wow 60 pages on this?! it ain't that serious...


----------



## paloalto00

Lazarus said:


> He laughed at Ariza's stuttering impression. What kind of morons do we have on this forum..


Roach started this shit, just because he has a disease doesn't give him a free pass to be a douche.


----------



## gander tasco

paloalto00 said:


> Roach started this shit, just because he has a disease doesn't give him a free pass to be a douche.


So you have the video clip of how it initially got heated? There's a lot of ppl there, you dont know who said what or who really got it started. Freddie didnt say anything racist till he got kicked by Ariza (which isnt shown in the OP video).

Either way this is some silly shit and doesnt look like Pac or Rios are bothered by it. The funniest thing about this thread is Floyd fans calling Roach a racist.


----------



## bballchump11

Lazarus said:


> So has anybody got a video of this jew reference of did Elie the cock sucker make that up?


yes I heard the audio, but you're obviously too butthurt to care one way or the other, so I'm not gonna waste my time posting


----------



## Leftsmash

FelixTrinidad said:


> The more I watch this the more fake it becomes.. I'm sorry... but it seem like the vast majority of you have never even been in an actual confrontation.
> 
> There is NO WHERE near this much shit talking... the shit talking lasts maybe 10 seconds than everyone start swinging and jumping in..
> 
> Don't even act like security could have stopped you.. if you really wanted to hurt someone.. you can get around 1-2 security guards..
> 
> this whole thing is cringe worthy.


I'm still on the fence regarding it being fake, to be honest I thought the whole Haye and Chisora brawl at the press conference was set up at first too.


----------



## tliang1000

Leftsmash said:


> I'm still on the fence regarding it being fake, to be honest I thought the whole Haye and Chisora brawl at the press conference was set up at first too.


I don't think it is staged. Roach was trying to lie in the later interviews denying the remarks he had made.


----------



## Johnstown

some dude on bakerboxing on facebook said this..i think its pretty good so I am stealing it



> One thing people are missing on the roach / garcia incident is that freddie & crew had been in the gym waiting for garcia crew to leave..so when he came over garcia initially dismissed him..so I would have been pissed too, not to mention it was garcia and rios & margarito crew that made fun of his illness few years back..thats f*d up no matter what..then ariza stupid ass try to act hard? shit escualted..now who anywhere hasnt said something about another race when it is brought out of you..im sure you dont consider yourself racist.....on another note. the second part of the video, the enews guy let me say this as a journalist/reporter you failed..you're supposed to be neutral. .I saw the second part of the video and he is trying to put words in garcia and egg hin on..what is that? To garcias credit he didnt bite


Derik Santos-Rosario


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> So you have the video clip of how it initially got heated? There's a lot of ppl there, you dont know who said what or who really got it started. Freddie didnt say anything racist till he got kicked by Ariza (which isnt shown in the OP video).
> 
> Either way this is some silly shit and doesnt look like Pac or Rios are bothered by it. The funniest thing about this thread is Floyd fans calling Roach a racist.


are you being willingly ignorant?


----------



## Cableaddict

tliang1000 said:


> I don't think it is staged. Roach was trying to lie in the later interviews denying the remarks he had made.


- All part of the subterfuge.

Freddie's smile really gives it away.

Also note: Maybe Rios was supposed to be out of there by 11 am, but he wasn't using the ring or any equipment, he was just giving an interview. Thus, he wasn't in Roach's way.

The whole thing is clearly bogus.


----------



## PBFred

Sechbach runs his own shit and can do what he pleases for better or worse. He doesn't work for a Yahoo or an ESPN where neutrality would be expected. Roach called him a fucking Jew out of nowhere, lets be honest.


----------



## PBFred

Anyways, it's time to move on. For all we know Roach may sense that Pac's a little disinterested and was just trying to light a fire under his ass by starting shit today. Who knows.


----------



## turbotime

Having a hard time believing it was staged. Really so Arum decided it'd be a good idea for Roach to verbally abuse a Jewish counterpart? 

Roach is classless, that's all there is to it as are the rest of 'em


----------



## bjl12

FelixTrinidad said:


> The more I watch this the more fake it becomes.. I'm sorry... but it seem like the vast majority of you have never even been in an actual confrontation.
> 
> There is NO WHERE near this much shit talking... the shit talking lasts maybe 10 seconds than everyone start swinging and jumping in..
> 
> Don't even act like security could have stopped you.. if you really wanted to hurt someone.. you can get around 1-2 security guards..
> 
> this whole thing is cringe worthy.


I disagree. Some of us young guns in a confrontation would be more explosive, but roach is pushing 60 and has parkinsons. Plus these guys are in the hurt business. The physicality of confrontations aint all that when you sleep, eat, and breathe it. Not to mention theyre (Rios camp) in thr biggst fight of their lives...its still preparation time (mentally at least). I think theres a chance it was real


----------



## bjl12

tliang1000 said:


> wow 60 pages on this?! it ain't that serious...


:rofl...+1


----------



## Outboxer

I don't think it was staged. Maybe people can argue that someone arranged for Roach to be there at the same time as the Rios camp, hoping that something would kick off, but I don't think the whole thing was planned. They would have found a way to create drama without Ariza bringing in Roach's disease or going as far as to kick him, and I don't think Roach would have made those terrible comments if he had prepared for all this beforehand. They looked genuinely angry too. If they were going to try and create some drama, they would have at least arranged for Pac to be there when it took place.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

turbotime said:


> Having a hard time believing it was staged. *Really so Arum decided it'd be a good idea for Roach to verbally abuse a Jewish counterpart?
> *
> Roach is classless, that's all there is to it as are the rest of 'em


Bob Arum give ZERO fuck about his Jewish brethen and you know it. lol.

Arum will go Third Riech on all his brothers and sisters if that means bringing back Cash Cow Pac of 09-11...............

Arum literally will sell his entire Religion and every brother/sister in it for personal glory.. that guy is pure snake.. 
Did you see the part where he said he'll be Tyson's little 'white slut dog' if Tyson abandon Don King? Arum got zero pride or sense of honor.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

bjl12 said:


> I disagree. Some of us young guns in a confrontation would be more explosive, but roach is pushing 60 and has parkinsons. *Plus these guys are in the hurt business. * The physicality of confrontations aint all that when you sleep, eat, and breathe it. Not to mention theyre (Rios camp) in thr biggst fight of their lives...its still preparation time (mentally at least). I think theres a chance it was real


No they are not.. I think you mistake boxers for Gladiators.

Trust me it's all a set up.. Question.

Was this real?


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Outboxer said:


> I don't think it was staged. Maybe people can argue that someone arranged for Roach to be there at the same time as the Rios camp, hoping that something would kick off, but I don't think the whole thing was planned. They would have found a way to create drama without Ariza bringing in Roach's disease or going as far as to kick him, and I don't think Roach would have made those terrible comments if he had prepared for all this beforehand. They looked genuinely angry too. If they were going to try and create some drama, they would have at least arranged for Pac to be there when it took place.







Tyson look 10x as angry and that version of Tyson would have murdered Ariza,Roach,Garcia,Mayweather,Pac,Rios,Broner all at the same time within 2 minutes tops.

Tyson admitted that was just to sell even more PPVS.


----------



## turbotime

FelixTrinidad said:


> Bob Arum give ZERO fuck about his Jewish brethen and you know it. lol.
> 
> Arum will go Third Riech on all his brothers and sisters if that means bringing back Cash Cow Pac of 09-11...............
> 
> Arum literally will sell his entire Religion and every brother/sister in it for personal glory.. that guy is pure snake..
> Did you see the part where he said he'll be Tyson's little 'white slut dog' if Tyson abandon Don King? Arum got zero pride or sense of honor.


Very true, but looking at it from all angles it's hard to believe it's a set up. I saw numerous people today state they weren't going back to Roach's gym.

Surely living and working a gym in LA you can't just hurle 'motherfucking Jew' and 'fucking Mexican' about the place when they whole place is run by Jews and Mexicans :lol: It wasn't staged.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

I think the main issue here with a lot of posters in this thread is that they WANT IT to be real.

This can be several reasons.

1- They WANT Roach to be confirmed as a scumbag to suit their own agenda.
2-They don't like the idea of boxers 'staging stuff' it cuts too close to WWF/WWE for their likings
3-They WANT to believe these trainers and boxers are 'tough guys' and 'badasses'

The truth is the vast majority of these boxers don't like outside the ring confrontations because it's out of their comfort zone, and the vast majority of these trainers secret work together to sell fights.

Emmanuel Steward already talked about how he knew Tyson was always gonna do some crazy shit and Ronnie Shields actually encouraged it.
Emmanuel also pulled out of the Lewis/Tyson 'brawl'... it was initially suppose to be Tyson talking shit about Emmanuel and Lennox stepping in and pushing him.. but they decided to do it on a bigger stage and let Tyson charge Lennox.

Obviously Tyson don't always stick to script because he actually took a bite out of Lewis's leg................


----------



## turbotime

I already knew they were dickheads, even if it was just a set up. It just reaffirms what I've known regardless of what other posters want to believe.


----------



## Leftsmash

I've already given enough shit to Roach but point is Ariza pulled a bitch move kicking him and retreating behind his team mates if Roach had been a lot more threatning putting his hands up I could of understood it more but Ariza lost all class dissing him about his parkinsons. Roach is still a dishonest piece of shit though even though I have respect for him as a trainer, he doesn't get any sympathy from me.


----------



## Zopilote

Relentless said:


> what does caca mean you stupid mexican? we dont all speak mexican.


it means what you're full of, ya ****** paki.

shit.


----------



## paloalto00

gander tasco said:


> So you have the video clip of how it initially got heated? There's a lot of ppl there, you dont know who said what or who really got it started. Freddie didnt say anything racist till he got kicked by Ariza (which isnt shown in the OP video).
> 
> Either way this is some silly shit and doesnt look like Pac or Rios are bothered by it. The funniest thing about this thread is Floyd fans calling Roach a racist.


Garcia was just doing the interview, Roach came over and claimed they needed to leave. He didn't talk about anything else, Roach was being a dick


----------



## Zopilote

Anyone defending CACA-Roach is an idiot, plain and simple.

Talk shit about Ariza all you want, fine his actions were very low, but fact of the matter is, CACA-Roach started this whole shit.


----------



## Leftsmash

Zopilote said:


> Anyone defending CACA-Roach is an idiot, plain and simple.
> 
> Talk shit about Ariza all you want, fine his actions were very low, but fact of the matter is, CACA-Roach started this whole shit.


I didn't defend Roach I just thought Ariza acted like a bitch but yeah Roach kicked off by acting confrontational. Funny to see the usual pactards like Gander and Dodonga come to his defense like he didn't deserve any blame for it.


----------



## Yungboy

Relentless said:


>


Lol Ellie's a dick rider. Remember when he was a huge Pac fan? As soon as he Pac gets KO'd he jumps on Rios bandwagon. I know he's been close with Garcia camp for a long time now but still. Smh appreciate his vids tho.


----------



## guest

lmfaoo fans are going in at eli he disabled the comments on his fb page


----------



## guest

:rofl at eli saying its was a sad day for boxing cause of roach's words


----------



## bballchump11

Yungboy said:


> Lol Ellie's a dick rider. Remember when he was a huge Pac fan? As soon as he Pac gets KO'd he jumps on Rios bandwagon. I know he's been close with Garcia camp for a long time now but still. Smh appreciate his vids tho.


naw he didn't jump the bandwagon then. He stopped supporting Manny when they killed him out of the WildCard for putting up this video


----------



## Zopilote

Leftsmash said:


> I didn't defend Roach I just thought Ariza acted like a bitch but yeah Roach kicked off by acting confrontational. Funny to see the usual pactards like Gander and Dodonga come to his defense like he didn't deserve any blame for it.


Wasn't referring to you, my friend.

Was referring to the idiots thinking Roach didn't the anything wrong, like those 2 dumbasses you mentioned.


----------



## Hatesrats

bballchump11 said:


> naw he didn't jump the bandwagon then. He stopped supporting Manny when they killed him out of the WildCard for putting up this video


Miss Tony... THX for posting that vid.


----------



## Leftsmash

Yungboy said:


> Lol Ellie's a dick rider. Remember when he was a huge Pac fan? As soon as he Pac gets KO'd he jumps on Rios bandwagon. I know he's been close with Garcia camp for a long time now but still. Smh appreciate his vids tho.


Didn't Floyd put him in his place one time during his pactard phase when he tried to be all smarmy with some of the questions?


----------



## Yungboy

Leftsmash said:


> Didn't Floyd put him in his place one time during his pactard phase when he tried to be all smarmy with some of the questions?


Yeah, after that, Ellie wanted to be on Floyds bandwagon.

Ellie stopped being a fan after Manny took losses. The worse fan u could have.


----------



## bballchump11

Hatesrats said:


> Miss Tony... THX for posting that vid.


lol no prob. That was actually the wrong video though that I was looking for. I'm guessing it's been taken down


----------



## Hatesrats

Leftsmash said:


> Didn't Floyd put him in his place one time during his pactard phase when he tried to be all smarmy with some of the questions?


Yes, But lets keep Floyd out of this because then this becomes an entirely different thread.
(Let's focus on Roach's Nazi views)


----------



## Bogotazo

Further interviews.

Roach says he was talking to the boss and thought he and Garcia would somehow work it out, Manny says it doesn't bother him.

http://www.toprank.com/boxing-video...uue49-YD1Yfh,RocTloaDqlwAUpjDgFSR-Z9rASbtmioQ

Whoever made Robert late is at fault, Lee from Top Rank, whoever that is. Shame!


----------



## Yungboy

Lol isn't Roach brother openly a racist? If this do goes out says Mexican motherfucka, then Imagine what he says off camera, strikes me as one of those dudes who sit back and make those Crossing the border jokes. I don't believe the man hates anybody because of their race but have more respect for a race of people especially on television.


----------



## Hatesrats

Yungboy said:


> Lol isn't Roach brother openly a racist? If this do goes out says Mexican motherfucka, then Imagine what he says off camera, strikes me as one of those dudes who sit back and make those Crossing the border jokes. I don't believe the man hates anybody because of their race but have more respect for a race of people especially on television.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

bballchump11 said:


> lol no prob. That was actually the wrong video though that I was looking for. I'm guessing it's been taken down


@ 2:04 lol


----------



## FelixTrinidad

I'm sick of this..............why can't they just respect each other?

It breaks my heart to see so many grown men act like children and so many boxing fans using this as an outlet to push their own sicken agenda. I think at the end of the day we need to each look into our own mirrors and judge weather or not we got a soul looking back or a empty husk? I feel for Freddy though, can you imagine him waking up in the morning, every morning just wanting to do one push up or just wanting to get his own breakfast but can't? His hands shaking non stop as he try again and again to simply make breakfast for his daughter. Such a simple thing and yet something that Freddy can not do. I give him a pass for all his anger for we can not imagine a 10th of the suffering this poor old man must go through every day. Looking into his daughter's eyes and not being able to hug her or carry her around like other Dads.. What normal Fathers take for granted would be such a blessing to Freddy. Freddy might have crossed the line, he might have over reacted, but DAMN IT ..we MUST respect someone who go through Hell every single god DAMN minute of his life and STILL try to bring us the best fights because of his love for the sport and for us the fans.

Freddy Roach might not have my love.. but he DAMN sure have my respect.


----------



## IsaL

Cableaddict said:


> - All part of the subterfuge.
> 
> Freddie's smile really gives it away.
> 
> Also note: Maybe Rios was supposed to be out of there by 11 am, but he wasn't using the ring or any equipment, he was just giving an interview. Thus, he wasn't in Roach's way.
> 
> The whole thing is clearly bogus.


Clearly staged, especially the part where Ariza tries to cave in Roach's chest with all his strength.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

This time yesterday it was 13 pages LOL


----------



## FelixTrinidad

I remember how this old African-American gentleman was sitting in the darken hallways with tears rolling down his face after the Larry Holmes-Ali fight, a janitor who spend his entire live savings to bet on Muhammad Ali. I remember the reporters asking the old Black Man.. 'why did you bet on Ali, didn't you know he was gonna lose' Oh yes Sir I did Sir.. the old man replied. The reporter looked at him in confusion.. than why did you bet all your money on Ali anyways? 

The old man stood up, and looked the reporter in the eye. 'Because he gave me my dignity back'.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

MadcapMaxie said:


> This time yesterday it was 13 pages LOL


this sh*t already surpassed my Canelo-Mayweather mega thread.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?8851-The-Mayweather-Canelo-Hype-Build-up-Thread/page54

that's sayis alot...


----------



## Hatesrats

~Cellzki~ said:


> this sh*t already surpassed my Canelo-Mayweather mega thread.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?8851-The-Mayweather-Canelo-Hype-Build-up-Thread/page54
> 
> that's sayis alot...


Fuck Roach... Lets get this going.


----------



## errsta

Not surprised.

Didn't anyone catch the swastika tattoo on his brother when he was in the hospital?

1. Roach should have been more tactful/professional. That's no way to talk to people. 
2. Team Rios seemed to have a good explanation as to why they were going over their time. Either way, they fed into the shenanigans with their reaction. Not saying they're wrong - I imagine nerves are tense this close to fight night.
3. This won't matter come fight night. Rios is tailor made for Pacquiao. If Pacquiao is a third of the fighter he was before he got KO'd, a very one sided beating is about to be issued on Saturday.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Is there any new vids out? Seems a fuck load has happened since I last got on.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

There once was a beautiful Princess who was taken care of by a very ugly Male slave. The Slave's name was Rakerei and he tended the Princess's every need .One day the Princess was out in the woods and a savage bear attacked her and mauled her eyes out. .Blinded and no longer beautiful.. the entire kingdom shunned her and she was left to die out alone.. Rakerei took care of her every day and every night he got on his knees and prayed to the Goddess Artemis to give his love her eyes and beauty back.
Artemis who was a man hater.. laughed at Rakerei and mocked him saying 'YOU are a MAN, you know nothing about love and sacifice.. If you LOVE your Princess and want her to see again.. What are you willing to do? Rakerei answered 'anything' . 
Artemis laughed again .. how about your eyes foolish man to give to her. Your 'beloved' princess? Mocked Artemis.. To Artemis's complete and utter shock, Rakerei took out his dagger and immediately cut out his own eyes.. ' Please' he whispered 'please let her see and be beautiful again'

Touched.. Artemis gave the Princess her eye sight and beauty back.. A cute looking Prince rode by that VERY DAY into the kingdom and was immediately struck by the Princess's beauty and asked the King to marry his daughter. The Beautiful Princess saw how good looking and charming the Prince was and fell in love. The two stared into each other's eyes and the King blessed their marriage.. 

Rakerei lived by himself blind and destitute outside the woods in a cabin and got by with what he can.. He soon heard about the wedding and the Goddess Artemis came down and told Rakerei 'You are a good man and for that I give you one wish.. do you want me to take your eyes back? 'Rakerei smiled and shook his head .. no Goddess please my one wish is you deliver a letter to the Princess..

Later on that night ......after the Pre-Wedding Dinner.. the Princess found a beautiful white envelope lying on her bed..

she opened the envelope and read the simple message Rakerei left her.

"Please take good care of my eyes for me'


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Looking at some of the comments looks like Elie is the one who got the shit end of the stick in all of this. He choose a side and was trying to instigate and exacerbate the whole racial thing and now people are turning their backs on him. After Rios loses this fight he will fade into obscurity and Elie won't be allowed back at wildcard. Serves the jew right.


----------



## Slugger3000

FelixTrinidad said:


> I remember how this old African-American gentleman was sitting in the darken hallways with tears rolling down his face after the Larry Holmes-Ali fight, a janitor who spend his entire live savings to bet on Muhammad Ali. I remember the reporters asking the old Black Man.. 'why did you bet on Ali, didn't you know he was gonna lose' Oh yes Sir I did Sir.. the old man replied. The reporter looked at him in confusion.. than why did you bet all your money on Ali anyways?
> 
> The old man stood up, and looked the reporter in the eye. 'Because he gave me my dignity back'.


Wow, Thats deep! I respect that old fella... Principles > Money


----------



## Hatesrats

MadcapMaxie said:


> Looking at some of the comments looks like Elie is the one who got the shit end of the stick in all of this. He choose a side and was trying to instigate and exacerbate the whole racial thing and now people are turning their backs on him. After Rios loses this fight he will fade into obscurity and Elie won't be allowed back at wildcard. Serves the jew right.


In all honesty... Suckdick might have made the right choice
(What NEW is coming out of the faded "Wildcard" anyway??


----------



## Slugger3000

MadcapMaxie said:


> Looking at some of the comments looks like Elie is the one who got the shit end of the stick in all of this. He choose a side and was trying to instigate and exacerbate the whole racial thing and now people are turning their backs on him. After Rios loses this fight he will fade into obscurity and Elie won't be allowed back at wildcard. Serves the jew right.


:lol: Not sure if serious?


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Slugger3000 said:


> :lol: Not sure if serious?


That one line? Yeah. I saw his vid of him trying to justify Ariza kicking a old, disease crippled man and trying to imply that not only was Roach racist but his fighters too. Fuck him.


----------



## tliang1000

FelixTrinidad said:


> There once was a beautiful Princess who was taken care of by a very ugly Male slave. The Slave's name was Rakerei and he tended the Princess's every need .One day the Princess was out in the woods and a savage bear attacked her and mauled her eyes out. .Blinded and no longer beautiful.. the entire kingdom shunned her and she was left to die out alone.. Rakerei took care of her every day and every night he got on his knees and prayed to the Goddess Artemis to give his love her eyes and beauty back.
> Artemis who was a man hater.. laughed at Rakerei and mocked him saying 'YOU are a MAN, you know nothing about love and sacifice.. If you LOVE your Princess and want her to see again.. What are you willing to do? Rakerei answered 'anything' .
> Artemis laughed again .. how about your eyes foolish man to give to her. Your 'beloved' princess? Mocked Artemis.. To Artemis's complete and utter shock, Rakerei took out his dagger and immediately cut out his own eyes.. ' Please' he whispered 'please let her see and be beautiful again'
> 
> Touched.. Artemis gave the Princess her eye sight and beauty back.. A cute looking Prince rode by that VERY DAY into the kingdom and was immediately struck by the Princess's beauty and asked the King to marry his daughter. The Beautiful Princess saw how good looking and charming the Prince was and fell in love. The two stared into each other's eyes and the King blessed their marriage..
> 
> Rakerei lived by himself blind and destitute outside the woods in a cabin and got by with what he can.. He soon heard about the wedding and the Goddess Artemis came down and told Rakerei 'You are a good man and for that I give you one wish.. do you want me to take your eyes back? 'Rakerei smiled and shook his head .. no Goddess please my one wish is you deliver a letter to the Princess..
> 
> Later on that night ......after the Pre-Wedding Dinner.. the Princess found a beautiful white envelope lying on her bed..
> 
> she opened the envelope and read the simple message Rakerei left her.
> 
> "Please take good care of my eyes for me'


wtf is he stupid?


----------



## Slugger3000

MadcapMaxie said:


> That one line? Yeah. I saw his vid of him trying to justify Ariza kicking a old, disease crippled man and trying to imply that not only was Roach racist but his fighters too. Fuck him.


Fuck Roach... Even though im one of Manny's biggest fans. I've never been a fan of that whiny, creepy, angry cunt!


----------



## FelixTrinidad

tliang1000 said:


> wtf is he stupid?


He gave his fucking eyes so his love can see.. How is he stupid? Wow.. shocking how you literally just shit on his entire freaking life of dedication and love with that one simply line. 'WTF is he stupid'?

What you consider stupidity? Some people consider courage.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Slugger3000 said:


> Fuck Roach... Even though im one of Manny's biggest fans. I've never been a fan of that whiny, creepy, angry cunt!


:lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Slugger3000 said:


> Wow, Thats deep! I respect that old fella... Principles > Money


Ya.. every time I think about that story.. tears come to my eyes.. I can imagine me doing the same thing with Lennox........ no wait I can't.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Slugger3000 said:


> Fuck Roach... Even though im one of Manny's biggest fans. I've never been a fan of that whiny, creepy, angry cunt!


:lol: weren't you the one who took it up the ass from that Jenna girl?


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Slugger3000 said:


> Fuck Roach... Even though im one of Manny's biggest fans. I've never been a fan of that whiny, creepy, angry cunt!


That's not very nice Jenna.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

MadcapMaxie said:


> That's not very nice Jenna.


Wait that's Jenna? I thought that slugger was the creepy fucker who stalked her and jacked off to her phone voice or some shit.


----------



## tliang1000

FelixTrinidad said:


> He gave his fucking eyes so his love can see.. How is he stupid? Wow.. shocking how you literally just shit on his entire freaking life of dedication and love with that one simply line. 'WTF is he stupid'?
> 
> What you consider stupidity? Some people consider courage.


Hard work, Dedication!


----------



## FelixTrinidad

tliang1000 said:


> Hard work, Dedication!


:lol:


----------



## tliang1000

FelixTrinidad said:


> :lol:


The only thing that i would give to a bitch like that is my cum. My money shot and make her eat that shit.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

tliang1000 said:


> The only thing that i would give to a bitch like that is my cum. My money shot and make her eat that shit.


BUT YOU'LL BE BLIND.. how the FUCK you gonna do all that as a blind person? Rofl..


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Your money shot will probably end up hitting Pimp C by accident or something.


----------



## tliang1000

FelixTrinidad said:


> I remember how this old African-American gentleman was sitting in the darken hallways with tears rolling down his face after the Larry Holmes-Ali fight, a janitor who spend his entire live savings to bet on Muhammad Ali. I remember the reporters asking the old Black Man.. 'why did you bet on Ali, didn't you know he was gonna lose' Oh yes Sir I did Sir.. the old man replied. The reporter looked at him in confusion.. than why did you bet all your money on Ali anyways?
> 
> The old man stood up, and looked the reporter in the eye. 'Because he gave me my dignity back'.


He would've avoided the whole thing had he been a boxrec warrior smh.


----------



## tliang1000

FelixTrinidad said:


> BUT YOU'LL BE BLIND.. how the FUCK you gonna do all that as a blind person? Rofl..


With my legendary kungfu skills of course. Leap up about 40 feet in the air and rain down money shots on that ho while starting forest fires and shit. No escape.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

What do you think about Ariza's kick TlaingLing1000? Do you think he did the right thing?


----------



## tliang1000

FelixTrinidad said:


> What do you think about Ariza's kick TlaingLing1000? Do you think he did the right thing?


He probably wanted to hit roach for a long while now and seized the opportunity to get a free shot in. I don't think he did the right thing. He is equally as bad as Roach.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

tliang1000 said:


> He probably wanted to hit roach for a long while now and seized the opportunity to get a free shot in. I don't think he did the right thing. He is equally as bad as Roach.


Ya Ariza is a scumbag and Roach is one too... Robert Garcia was the good guy here but even he laughed at Roach.. [email protected] this whole situation.

Do you think Rios have a chance to beat Pac? Or just brutal KO for Pac.


----------



## Leftsmash

Felix you're confusing me now with how you've jacked Tilang's avatar godamnit.


----------



## tliang1000

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ya Ariza is a scumbag and Roach is one too... Robert Garcia was the good guy here but even he laughed at Roach.. [email protected] this whole situation.
> 
> Do you think Rios have a chance to beat Pac? Or just brutal KO for Pac.


Rios got a puncher's chance but i think he is going to get beat up and cut up bad. He is too slow and too easy to hit, the ref will stop this.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

I'll change it tommroow LeftSmash... I'm reading 'RA Salvatore's Drizzt Novels right now and is busy.


----------



## NoMas

Is that Brandon on the stepper? He looks different with hair, looks like hes lost weight to...

Roach's response... Artiza was out of order kicking Roach and taking the piss out of his Parkinson after working with him for so long to...


----------



## homebrand

meh. Roach just reacted to a confrontational situation. doesn't make him a racist. presumably just flomos saying this nonsense.

. Ariza, on the other hand, what a total cunt that man is.


----------



## turbotime

El will be fine. You should see all the people saying they'll never go back to Freddie's gym :lol: :lol: serves him right


----------



## Jonnybravo

zopolite you is defo a racist, as paki in the context you said it is racist. Are you related to freddie roach by any chance?


----------



## Vino Veritas

Relentless said:


> suckback isn't actually a son of rich parents like people think. He used to play pro basketball for the israeli national team thats where he made his fortune.


----------



## Relentless

Zopilote said:


> it means what you're full of, ya ****** paki.
> 
> shit.


I'm not pakistanian :hey


----------



## Relentless

homebrand said:


> meh. Roach just reacted to a confrontational situation. doesn't make him a racist. presumably just flomos saying this nonsense.
> 
> . Ariza, on the other hand, what a total cunt that man is.


:lol: 3 years ago ariza was the most hated member of team pacquiao. He said shit like floyd sr is a piece of shit and he'll beat roger if he steps to freddie :rofl

also pac will KO floyd but he wasn't confident enough of his fighter passing a simple random drug test #amateur


----------



## Relentless

Yungboy said:


> Lol isn't Roach brother openly a racist? If this do goes out says Mexican motherfucka, then Imagine what he says off camera, strikes me as one of those dudes who sit back and make those Crossing the border jokes. I don't believe the man hates anybody because of their race but have more respect for a race of people especially on television.


pepper roach is very close friends with james toney.


----------



## Relentless

Jonnybravo said:


> zopolite you is defo a racist, as paki in the context you said it is racist. Are you related to freddie roach by any chance?


wait for him to reply to you in mexican or whatever dumb ass language his stanky ass speaks.


----------



## Relentless

anyway lets get back to talking about floyd.


remember when he whooped canelo? decent fight what was your guys scorecards?


----------



## JohnAnthony

homebrand said:


> meh. Roach just reacted to a confrontational situation. doesn't make him a racist. presumably just flomos saying this nonsense.
> 
> . Ariza, on the other hand, what a total cunt that man is.


This

They'd over ran, get out the gym.

The Fat Mexican wanted to beat up roach as well.

The world is full of scum.


----------



## Boxed Ears

Listen, I'm homosexual and I think what Ariza said was just as racist. But I also understand that he does not live with a bad disease. He should be ashamed of himself. Ariza, I mean.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Boxed Ears said:


> Listen, I'm homosexual and I think what Ariza said was just as racist. But I also understand that he does not live with a bad disease. He should be ashamed of himself. Ariza, I mean.


:rofl:rofl


----------



## bballchump11

~Cellzki~ said:


> @ 2:04 lol


:rofl


----------



## MadcapMaxie

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl


I lol'd too but man Rios gonna get fucked up :rofl


----------



## bballchump11

MadcapMaxie said:


> Looking at some of the comments looks like Elie is the one who got the shit end of the stick in all of this. He choose a side and was trying to instigate and exacerbate the whole racial thing and now people are turning their backs on him. After Rios loses this fight he will fade into obscurity and Elie won't be allowed back at wildcard. Serves the jew right.


Ellie is a ho, but he did absolutely nothing. He just sat there quiet and got racist crap sent his way


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> This
> 
> They'd over ran, get out the gym.
> 
> The Fat Mexican wanted to beat up roach as well.
> 
> The world is full of scum.


Lol are you Foreal?


MadcapMaxie said:


> I lol'd too but man Rios gonna get fucked up :rofl


 yeah, it's too bad this is all for nothing. I rewatched Rios vs AlvaradoI, the fight he won and he sucks


----------



## Medicine

That comment from Roach was uncalled for...

But LMAO at the Flomos defending the floyd "sushi" video. Just as bad as what Roach said.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

bballchump11 said:


> Ellie is a ho, but he did absolutely nothing. He just sat there quiet and got racist crap sent his way


Life is about being bullied. I pick on guys like Ellie and it's a lot more fun than picking on guys like Lennox or Tyson because Ellie can't hit back.


----------



## IsaL

FelixTrinidad said:


> Life is about being bullied. I pick on guys like Ellie and it's a lot more fun than picking on guys like Lennox or Tyson because Ellie can't hit back.


I think you've exhausted you're trolling. You're boring, predictable, and lame now. Change it up a bit son.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

IsaL said:


> I think you've exhausted you're trolling. You're boring, predictable, and lame now. Change it up a bit son.


 that statement for once wasn't a trolling statement.

Life is about being bullied.. Bullies pick on Ellie more than they pick on Lennox or Tyson... what did I say in that statement which indicates trolling or falsehood?

When I was a bully in High School.. I naturally went for the Ellie's because they can't hit back.. I'm serious.. you actually gonna take a legit honest statement and act like it's a 'troll' statement?

Ask anyone here.. if they think Bullies pick on Ellie or Lennox? Go for it.

Obviously I'm not a bully now .. I'm saying when I was.. Ellie is considered Prime Meat.


----------



## gander tasco

bballchump11 said:


> Ellie is a ho, but he did absolutely nothing. He just sat there quiet and got racist crap sent his way


What do you think about Floyd's racism ?


----------



## burn1

Freddie started this whole damn thing.

1.He unnecessarily confronted Garcia.

2. He was the first to start with the vulgarities(as I recall).

3. He was the first to start with the name calling.


----------



## Chatty

Is this still going, slow week at work for most I guess!


----------



## Relentless

burn1 said:


> Freddie started this whole damn thing.
> 
> 1.He unnecessarily confronted Garcia.
> 
> 2. He was the first to start with the vulgarities(as I recall).
> 
> 3. He was the first to start with the name calling.


It wouldn't have turned into what it was had it just been roach and garcia. Ariza came in and started mimicking roaches slurred speech.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Relentless said:


> It wouldn't have turned into what it was had it just been roach and garcia. Ariza came in and started mimicking roaches slurred speech.


It wouldn't have turned into what it was had Roach not said, get the fuck out first and called Garcia a piece of shit. That all happened before Ariza said anything.


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> What do you think about Floyd's racism ?


the fuck does he have to do with this?

Gander - "Roach isn't racist. We don't even know who started it"

you get proved wrong

Gander- "Well what about Floyd?"

If you want to start a thread about Floyd's video, go ahead and tag me in it if you want


----------



## Mexi-Box

Holy shit, this forum has gone full retard. 60+ fucking pages. Who cares what happened. Insults being thrown around never hurt anyone. I'm more offended about the Flomos here even commenting. They have dick to say as their fucking hero is a gigantic fucking racist, one of the most unabashed racists in the sport to be honest.


----------



## bballchump11

Mexi-Box said:


> Holy shit, this forum has gone full retard. 60+ fucking pages. Who cares what happened. Insults being thrown around never hurt anyone. I'm more offended about the Flomos here even commenting. They have dick to say as their fucking hero is a gigantic fucking racist, one of the most unabashed racists in the sport to be honest.


shut up you fucking Mexican


----------



## ~Cellzki~

bballchump11 said:


> shut up you fucking Mexican


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bballchump11

~Cellzki~ said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


:rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box

bballchump11 said:


> shut up you fucking Mexican


Okay, shut your black-ass up first. Well, really; as I said, your hero is a racist, and I honestly don't give two shits. Saying dick about what Freddie Roach said without talking about Mayweather is super fucking bias, especially with the beef you all have with the Pac-fans.


----------



## bballchump11

Mexi-Box said:


> Okay, shut your black-ass up first. Well, really; as I said, your hero is a racist, and I honestly don't give two shits. Saying dick about what Freddie Roach said without talking about Mayweather is super fucking bias, especially with the beef you all have with the Pac-fans.


Mayweather came out with that video 2 years ago, was condemned for it and apologized. There were plenty of threads on ESB discussing it at the time and a few more talking about it afterward. This thread isn't about Floyd and you bringing him up is just you desperately trying to defend the scum bag Roach.

We know Floyd is a dickhead. I guess Roach isn't the saint you thought he was either :deal


----------



## turbotime

bballchump11 said:


> Mayweather came out with that video 2 years ago, was condemned for it and apologized. There were plenty of threads on ESB discussing it at the time and a few more talking about it afterward. This thread isn't about Floyd and you bringing him up is just you desperately trying to defend the scum bag Roach.
> 
> We know Floyd is a dickhead. I guess Roach isn't the saint you thought he was either :deal


:kwonooh


----------



## dodong

Mexi-Box said:


> Holy shit, this forum has gone full retard. 60+ fucking pages. Who cares what happened. Insults being thrown around never hurt anyone. I'm more offended about the Flomos here even commenting. They have dick to say as their fucking hero is a gigantic fucking racist, one of the most unabashed racists in the sport to be honest.


we all know they're being disingenuous.


----------



## Mexi-Box

bballchump11 said:


> Mayweather came out with that video 2 years ago, was condemned for it and apologized. There were plenty of threads on ESB discussing it at the time and a few more talking about it afterward. This thread isn't about Floyd and you bringing him up is just you desperately trying to defend the scum bag Roach.
> 
> We know Floyd is a dickhead. I guess Roach isn't the saint you thought he was either :deal


LMFAO, you didn't even read my whole post did you? I just said I couldn't give a rat's ass if Floyd is a racist. If Freddie is a racist, I couldn't care either. I don't even care that Floyd is a wife-beater either. Not one person is definitely innocent in that video. Everyone is taking that shit to crazy proportions. I like how you always assume I'm a fan of so-and-so, though.

I wouldn't even defend fucking Robert Garcia because I sure as hell know he's an instigator in this situation. Yeah, he respected Roach enough to ham on his fighters into doing their impressions. I'm a fan of Garcia, but I sure as hell am not going to defend anything stupid he does. No one is fucking innocent, except maybe Seckbak because he was just there. Guy looked terrified when Ariza kicked Roach.


----------



## Mexi-Box

dodong said:


> we all know they're being disingenuous.


If they were so bothered by it, then they shouldn't be a fan of Mayweather either. Mayweather brings up the race of anyone criticizing him.


----------



## turbotime

dodong said:


> we all know they're being disingenuous.


They?

If this was Broner saying this stuff you and Mexibox would be wheeping about it in your Pac pyjamas.


----------



## bballchump11

Mexi-Box said:


> LMFAO, you didn't even read my whole post did you? I just said I couldn't give a rat's ass if Floyd is a racist. If Freddie is a racist, I couldn't care either. I don't even care that Floyd is a wife-beater either. Not one person is definitely innocent in that video. Everyone is taking that shit to crazy proportions. I like how you always assume I'm a fan of so-and-so, though.
> 
> I wouldn't even defend fucking Robert Garcia because I sure as hell know he's an instigator in this situation. Yeah, he respected Roach enough to ham on his fighters into doing their impressions. I'm a fan of Garcia, but I sure as hell am not going to defend anything stupid he does. No one is fucking innocent, except maybe Seckbak because he was just there. Guy looked terrified when Ariza kicked Roach.


Robert instigated what? He didn't tell Margarito and Rios to impersonate Roach.


----------



## IsaL

bballchump11 said:


> shut up you fucking Mexican


:lol: Check mate.


----------



## Mexi-Box

bballchump11 said:


> Robert instigated what? He didn't tell Margarito and Rios to impersonate Roach.


Did you not see the video someone posted of Garcia showing the reporter, "No this is Freddie," then point to Rios. Man, pay-a-fucking-ttention. Maybe if it was Floyd's balls you would show pay better attention :lol:. Just seeing that shows the dude isn't at all honest about what was happening. I don't believe him.


----------



## IsaL

Mexi-Box said:


> Did you not see the video someone posted of Garcia showing the reporter, "No this is Freddie," then point to Rios. Man, pay-a-fucking-ttention. Maybe if it was Floyd's balls you would show pay better attention :lol:. Just seeing that shows the dude isn't at all honest about what was happening. I don't believe him.


That was like 2 years ago bro. We're talking about what just happened. What does Floyd even have to do with Roach, Garcia, and the scuffle???


----------



## dodong

turbotime said:


> They?
> 
> If this was Broner saying this stuff you and Mexibox would be wheeping about it in your Pac pyjamas.


do you really think roach was being racist when he said "fuckin' mexican" (in the heat of fight after he just got kicked) to the fat mexican looking guy he didn't know?

what would have been to politically correct term, y-tey?


----------



## turbotime

dodong said:


> do you really think roach was being racist when he said "fuckin' mexican" (in the heat of fight after he just got kicked) to the fat mexican looking guy he didn't know?
> 
> what would have been to politically correct term, y-tey?


The guy wasn't mexican.

And no, not racist, just a mad bigot.


----------



## Mexi-Box

IsaL said:


> That was like 2 years ago bro. We're talking about what just happened. What does Floyd even have to do with Roach, Garcia, and the scuffle???


It wouldn't matter if Garcia didn't say that he's "never disrespected Freddie." Yeah, I don't believe what either guy said happened, and I honestly don't care.

Floyd doesn't have anything to do with this, but seeing Floyd fans looking offended is so disingenuous. If someone is so bothered by that shit, then don't be fans of racists like Floyd either. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## dodong

turbotime said:


> The guy wasn't mexican.
> 
> And no, not racist, just a mad bigot.


he was. i saw a video of him leaving lax with garcia and rios.


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> It wouldn't matter if Garcia didn't say that he's "never disrespected Freddie." Yeah, I don't believe what either guy said happened, and I honestly don't care.
> 
> Floyd doesn't have anything to do with this, but seeing Floyd fans looking offended is so disingenuous. If someone is so bothered by that shit, then don't be fans of racists like Floyd either. That's all I'm saying.


Mayweather apologized.

Roach straight up lied and tried to blame Robert :-( But it's ok. Team Manny could bring a pistol into the ring and the tards would applaud Manny because "ohhhh it's exciting!"


----------



## bballchump11

Mexi-Box said:


> Did you not see the video someone posted of Garcia showing the reporter, "No this is Freddie," then point to Rios. Man, pay-a-fucking-ttention. Maybe if it was Floyd's balls you would show pay better attention :lol:. Just seeing that shows the dude isn't at all honest about what was happening. I don't believe him.


Man you're one stupid guy :lol: Why are the people who hate Floyd the most the ones who bring him up all the time? Get Floyd's balls off your damn mind.

In regard to the video of Margo and Rios. That was 2 years ago, they apologized and have no ill will toward Roach. Garcia did absolutely nothing to instigate that damn shuffle. Garcia was taken off guard when Freddie started cussing at him.


----------



## bballchump11

Fuck it, since yall want to take that route. All you hoes defending Roach, how come yall weren't defending Floyd in his video? Aw he wasn't racist, he was just talking shit to people on the webcam


----------



## Mexi-Box

turbotime said:


> Mayweather apologized.
> 
> Roach straight up lied and tried to blame Robert :-( But it's ok. Team Manny could bring a pistol into the ring and the tards would applaud Manny because "ohhhh it's exciting!"


You do know that he still brings up people's race when they criticize him right? Dude is a straight-up fucking racist. Like I said, if you are so offended by people who lie and/or are racist, then don't be a fan of Floyd either. How do you know what happened? It's a he-said/she-said situation. Unless someone has a better video, the reporter didn't arrive on the scene until they were in each other's face. I swear, I can't believe I'm spending this much time on this fucking thread.


----------



## turbotime

bballchump11 said:


> Fuck it, since yall want to take that route. All you hoes defending Roach, how come yall weren't defending Floyd in his video? Aw he wasn't racist, he was just talking shit to people on the webcam


I had no idea what the big deal was. Pac eats rice and sushi doesn't he? I see it all the time on 24/7


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> You do know that he still brings up people's race when they criticize him right? Dude is a straight-up fucking racist. Like I said, if you are so offended by people who lie and/or are racist, then don't be a fan of Floyd either. How do you know what happened? It's a he-said/she-said situation. Unless someone has a better video, the reporter didn't arrive on the scene until they were in each other's face. I swear, I can't believe I'm spending this much time on this fucking thread.


Here ya go. Roach and his lies :lol:


----------



## bballchump11

turbotime said:


> I had no idea what the big deal was. Pac eats rice and sushi doesn't he? I see it all the time on 24/7


yeah that's not racist man. Pacquiao actually eats rice and sushi and Ellie is a Jew and the guy Roach was talking to was Mexican (not actually).


----------



## Mexi-Box

bballchump11 said:


> Man you're one stupid guy :lol: Why are the people who hate Floyd the most the ones who bring him up all the time? Get Floyd's balls off your damn mind.
> 
> In regard to the video of Margo and Rios. That was 2 years ago, they apologized and have no ill will toward Roach. Garcia did absolutely nothing to instigate that damn shuffle. Garcia was taken off guard when Freddie started cussing at him.


Yeah, no ill-will towards Roach. Damn, you are as naive as you are stupid, but I really don't care. I'm just saying that I don't believe either person's version. Unless they get a video that shows the whole fucking thing before the shit hits-the-fan, I won't believe either dude. I guess you were there, though and saw the whole thing happen so there is no point in arguing anymore.


----------



## Mexi-Box

turbotime said:


> Here ya go. Roach and his lies :lol:


Okay, Roach lies, so I'm assuming you are not a fan of Roach and Mayweather now right?


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> Okay, Roach lies, so I'm assuming you are not a fan of Roach and Mayweather now right?


Mayweather apologized for his actions and praised Manny. Let me know when Roach does the same for Garcia.


----------



## bballchump11

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, no ill-will towards Roach. Damn, you are as naive as you are stupid, but I really don't care. I'm just saying that I don't believe either person's version. Unless they get a video that shows the whole fucking thing before the shit hits-the-fan, I won't believe either dude. I guess you were there, though and saw the whole thing happen so there is no point in arguing anymore.


I've seen like 4 videos of the situation man.

It's pretty fucking clear what happened. Ellie was recording before Roach even walked up to them


----------



## Mexi-Box

turbotime said:


> Mayweather apologized for his actions and praised Manny. Let me know when Roach does the same for Garcia.


Dude, you aren't fucking hearing me. I don't care if Mayweather is a racist or Roach is a racist. The only thing I find so fucking disingenuous is you fucking Floyd fans pretending you are so fucking offended.

Floyd can apologize all he wants, but everyone has seen how he gets when pressed in an interview. Shit, someone posted a video a while ago about Floyd getting criticized by a radio jockey, and Floyd pops up all kinds of shit about "no black-man would do this to me" type shit. Hell even fucking Dana White has commented about Floyd being a racist.


----------



## IsaL

Mexi-Box said:


> Dude, you aren't fucking hearing me. I don't care if Mayweather is a racist or Roach is a racist. The only thing I find so fucking disingenuous is you fucking Floyd fans pretending you are so fucking offended.
> 
> Floyd can apologize all he wants, but everyone has seen how he gets when pressed in an interview. Shit, someone posted a video a while ago about Floyd getting criticized by a radio jockey, and Floyd pops up all kinds of shit about "no black-man would do this to me" type shit. Hell even fucking Dana White has commented about Floyd being a racist.


Why are you so worried about Floyd, Floyd fans..???

This isn't about them?

It seems you have some issues bro.


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> Dude, you aren't fucking hearing me. I don't care if Mayweather is a racist or Roach is a racist. The only thing I find so fucking disingenuous is you fucking Floyd fans pretending you are so fucking offended.
> 
> Floyd can apologize all he wants, but everyone has seen how he gets when pressed in an interview. Shit, someone posted a video a while ago about Floyd getting criticized by a radio jockey, and Floyd pops up all kinds of shit about "no black-man would do this to me" type shit. Hell even fucking Dana White has commented about Floyd being a racist.


That's fair, if you're not a forgiving person then there is nothing I can do to change your mind.


----------



## Divi253

:lol: The very first video on the very first page shows what happened, from before Roach even approached them. Why are people questioning what happened or who started it when it's clear as day?!


----------



## FelixTrinidad

IsaL said:


> :lol: Check mate.


How is that Checkmate you fucking retard?

I don't get it. I have used the term 'Glass Jaw Ukrianians' thousands of times on ESB and in real life.. nobody care.

Explain the difference to me.

Roach is using 'Fucking Mexican' which you guys say is a racial insult because it is used to degrade the person he is talking shit to.

Ok.. what about British Glass Jaws when insulting Khan? That's racist too right?

What about Ukrainian Glass?
Eastern Euro Bum?

What is the difference?

I get into a fight with a Ukrainian kid at the LA Gym and I said 'Fuck outta you Ukrainian Boy' was that racist?


----------



## turbotime

IsaL said:


> Why are you so worried about Floyd, Floyd fans..???
> 
> This isn't about them?
> 
> It seems you have some issues bro.


Pactards from ESB :-(


----------



## dodong

bballchump11 said:


> I've seen like 4 videos of the situation man.
> 
> It's pretty fucking clear what happened. Ellie was recording before Roach even walked up to them


here's a fact...the rios/garcia were at least 10 minutes past their time and there's no sign of them leaving.

roach approached garcia about leaving, tone and language less than desired, fat mex and ariza escalated it. in the heat of a fight you say things that you don't really mean.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

You are using the term 'Euro Bum' to trash talk a European Fighter.

You are bringing up his place of origin to insult him... what is the difference between that and what Roach said?

'Fucking Euro Bum'
"Fucking Mexican'

Explain the difference.

'Fucking Ukrainian'
'Fucking Mexican'

Explain the difference.

'Fucking British Glass Khan'
'Fucking Mexican'

explain the difference.


----------



## Brnxhands

I dont even read your posts when you post with that avatar. Too distracted my man


FelixTrinidad said:


> How is that Checkmate you fucking retard?
> 
> I don't get it. I have used the term 'Glass Jaw Ukrianians' thousands of times on ESB and in real life.. nobody care.
> 
> Explain the difference to me.
> 
> Roach is using 'Fucking Mexican' which you guys say is a racial insult because it is used to degrade the person he is talking shit to.
> 
> Ok.. what about British Glass Jaws when insulting Khan? That's racist too right?
> 
> What about Ukrainian Glass?
> Eastern Euro Bum?
> 
> What is the difference?
> 
> I get into a fight with a Ukrainian kid at the LA Gym and I said 'Fuck outta you Ukrainian Boy' was that racist?


----------



## Mexi-Box

IsaL said:


> Why are you so worried about Floyd, Floyd fans..???
> 
> This isn't about them?
> 
> It seems you have some issues bro.


Issues about what? You mad that I'm pointing out their bias or something? Shit, if I was a fan of Diego Corrales, I wouldn't shit on Floyd for hitting his wife. That shit would be bias as fuck.


----------



## IsaL

FelixTrinidad said:


> How is that Checkmate you fucking retard?
> 
> I don't get it. I have used the term 'Glass Jaw Ukrianians' thousands of times on ESB and in real life.. nobody care.
> 
> Explain the difference to me.
> 
> Roach is using 'Fucking Mexican' which you guys say is a racial insult because it is used to degrade the person he is talking shit to.
> 
> Ok.. what about British Glass Jaws when insulting Khan? That's racist too right?
> 
> What about Ukrainian Glass?
> Eastern Euro Bum?
> 
> What is the difference?
> 
> I get into a fight with a Ukrainian kid at the LA Gym and I said 'Fuck outta you Ukrainian Boy' was that racist?


You're a troll. You're also officially on my ignore list. Good luck with all youyr trolling! :cheers


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Zopilote

Jonnybravo said:


> zopolite you is defo a racist, as paki in the context you said it is racist. Are you related to freddie roach by any chance?


Nope.

Even if i was related to him, i'd still call him a piece of shit. :deal


----------



## FelixTrinidad

That Lilo poster was right.........I just don't see the difference between someone saying

'Fucking Mexican' and someone saying 'Fucking British Glass Jaw'


----------



## turbotime

FelixTrinidad said:


> You are using the term 'Euro Bum' to trash talk a European Fighter.
> 
> You are bringing up his place of origin to insult him... what is the difference between that and what Roach said?
> 
> 'Fucking Euro Bum'
> "Fucking Mexican'
> 
> Explain the difference.
> 
> 'Fucking Ukrainian'
> 'Fucking Mexican'
> 
> Explain the difference.
> 
> 'Fucking British Glass Khan'
> 'Fucking Mexican'
> 
> explain the difference.


I got banned for saying "Flips" on ESB. All the pactards cried about it so :conf


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Mexi-Box said:


> Issues about what? You mad that I'm pointing out their bias or something? Shit, if I was a fan of Diego Corrales, I wouldn't shit on Floyd for hitting his wife. That shit would be bias as fuck.


You and IsaL and Ziplote are the ONLY guys that should be offended.. not the fucking dozens of Floyd fans claiming in.

What the fuck that all about?


----------



## Mexi-Box

FelixTrinidad said:


> You are using the term 'Euro Bum' to trash talk a European Fighter.
> 
> You are bringing up his place of origin to insult him... what is the difference between that and what Roach said?
> 
> 'Fucking Euro Bum'
> "Fucking Mexican'
> 
> Explain the difference.
> 
> 'Fucking Ukrainian'
> 'Fucking Mexican'
> 
> Explain the difference.
> 
> 'Fucking British Glass Khan'
> 'Fucking Mexican'
> 
> explain the difference.


I've seen that shit thrown around here too, especially Euro-bum and British-glass. Motherfuckers on this forum are so fucking bias, though when it comes to anything to do with Pacquiao. It gets fucking old.


----------



## bballchump11

dodong said:


> here's a fact...the rios/garcia were at least 10 minutes past their time and there's no sign of them leaving.
> 
> roach approached garcia about leaving, tone and language less than desired, fat mex and ariza escalated it. in the heat of a fight you say things that you don't really mean.


no you dumb shit, it escalated when Roach told Garcia to get the fuck out of here and called him a fucking piece of shit.

Robert was completely put off by that and wasn't being disrespectful. He explained exactly what the situation was. Pacquiao wasn't even there yet


----------



## dodong

IsaL said:


> Why are you so worried about Floyd, Floyd fans..???
> 
> This isn't about them?
> 
> It seems you have some issues bro.


what should roach have called the fat mexican he didn't know in the heat of their argument?


----------



## FelixTrinidad

turbotime said:


> I got banned for saying "Flips" on ESB. All the pactards cried about it so :conf


No that's different.. Flips is the same as 'N' ...

Come on.. dude I know you are smarter than this. you just wanna bash Roach and so do I.. but to say 'Fucking Mexican' is 'racist' but than say 'British Glass' is not.. that's absurd.

'Fucking Mexican' is used when Roach got angry at a Mexican right? 
'British Glass' is used as a way of belittling and insulting guys like David Price and Amir Khan.

BOTH terms are used in a harmful way with intent to give insult and hurt.. What is the difference?


----------



## Mexi-Box

FelixTrinidad said:


> You and IsaL and Ziplote are the ONLY guys that should be offended.. not the fucking dozens of Floyd fans claiming in.
> 
> What the fuck that all about?


THIS! Dude, why the fuck are you the ONLY one fucking making sense? I'm not defending either camp, and I don't give two shits who started what. People insult one another, especially when a big fight like this happens. It's only fucking Floyd fans crucifying Roach because they hate Pacquiao. That shit gets so fucking old, though.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Mexi-Box said:


> I've seen that shit thrown around here too, especially Euro-bum and British-glass. Motherfuckers on this forum are so fucking bias, though when it comes to anything to do with Pacquiao. It gets fucking old.


Exactly,.... I seen Euro Bum and British Glass all the fucking time.
They are using the fighter's PLACE OF ORIGIN as a way to insult the fighter? 
That's racist.. rofl.

OR

is it?


----------



## dodong

bballchump11 said:


> no you dumb shit, it escalated when Roach told Garcia to get the fuck out of here and called him a fucking piece of shit.
> 
> Robert was completely put off by that and wasn't being disrespectful. He explained exactly what the situation was. Pacquiao wasn't even there yet


roach disrespectful or not, garcia piece of shit or not needed to leave, their time was done.


----------



## bballchump11

FelixTrinidad said:


> You and IsaL and Ziplote are the ONLY guys that should be offended.. not the fucking dozens of Floyd fans claiming in.
> 
> What the fuck that all about?


I'm not allowed to be appalled at seeing another group of people be discriminating against? I got a lot of latin friends. One of my closest friends is Colombian and I have a lot of Mexican friends as well. When I see people say racist shit toward them, I get offended too.

Shit when I get offended about something racist toward black people, I hear shit like "How come you didn't care when they were doing that to jewish people or mexicans". atsch


----------



## IsaL

dodong said:


> what should roach have called the fat mexican he didn't know in the heat of their argument?


Better question is, why does Roach feel the need to use a persons Ethnicity? Are you that simple my friend?

Would Roach call someone who was Caucasian, "Stupid White-boy", or "Stupid Caucasian"?

Get real man. I know that Pac was or is your hero and you look at Roach like a father figure in some twisted way, but the man was being a bigot.


----------



## turbotime

FelixTrinidad said:


> No that's different.. Flips is the same as 'N' ...
> 
> Come on.. dude I know you are smarter than this. you just wanna bash Roach and so do I.. but to say 'Fucking Mexican' is 'racist' but than say 'British Glass' is not.. that's absurd.
> 
> 'Fucking Mexican' is used when Roach got angry at a Mexican right?
> 'British Glass' is used as a way of belittling and insulting guys like David Price and Amir Khan.
> 
> BOTH terms are used in a harmful way with intent to give insult and hurt.. What is the difference?


So how is Flips different from Brits?


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Gun to your heads.

If Virgil Hunter had called Froch a British Cracker... will we see the SAME POSTERS bashing Roach right now.. bash Hunter?


----------



## Mexi-Box

IsaL said:


> You're a troll. You're also officially on my ignore list. Good luck with all youyr trolling! :cheers


Damn, IsaL, you got fucking owned. You put him on your ignore list because you can't come up with a retort? You got issues, man.


----------



## bballchump11

dodong said:


> roach disrespectful or not, garcia piece of shit or not needed to leave, their time was done.


well Roach should have asked them in a different manner then


----------



## FelixTrinidad

turbotime said:


> So how is Flips different from Brits?


Flip is a insult to some Flipino People......... just like '*******' is a insult to some Blacks.

That's actually the N equalivant.

Whites you call them 'C'
Chinese you call them 'C'
Blacks you call them 'N'
Mexicans you call them 'B's and 'S'
Italians you call them 'S'

Flipinos you call them 'F'


----------



## IsaL

Mexi-Box said:


> THIS! Dude, why the fuck are you the ONLY one fucking making sense? I'm not defending either camp, and I don't give two shits who started what. People insult one another, especially when a big fight like this happens. It's only fucking Floyd fans crucifying Roach because they hate Pacquiao. That shit gets so fucking old, though.


When I have heard people use racial slurs to describe someone, regardless of whether or not they were of my same ethnicity, I felt uncomfortable and in at least one occassion addressed the issue and advised it was unacceptable.


----------



## Mexi-Box

FelixTrinidad said:


> Exactly,.... I seen Euro Bum and British Glass all the fucking time.
> They are using the fighter's PLACE OF ORIGIN as a way to insult the fighter?
> That's racist.. rofl.
> 
> OR
> 
> is it?


No, shit. I'm a Mexican. If someone calls me a fucking Mexican, I don't know how that's insulting. The only thing insulting would be their tone, but if they call me a fucking Mexican, I have the right to call them whatever their nationality/color facts are. It's just stating facts, and if these disengenous fuckers think it's so bad, then they shouldn't say British-glass, Ukranian-face, Eastern European-face, Euro-bum, etc. This forum has gone full fucking retard.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

:lol: Put your White Knight Dick away Isral..
Mexicans don't need you to save them from Roachism...


----------



## turbotime

FelixTrinidad said:


> Flip is a insult to some Flipino People......... just like '*******' is a insult to some Blacks.
> 
> That's actually the N equalivant.
> 
> Whites you call them 'C'
> Chinese you call them 'C'
> Blacks you call them 'N'
> Mexicans you call them 'B's and 'S'
> Italians you call them 'S'
> 
> Flipinos you call them 'F'


:rofl :rofl


----------



## IsaL

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, IsaL, you got fucking owned. You put him on your ignore list because you can't come up with a retort? You got issues, man.


I put him on my ignore because it is obvious he doesn't believe anything he is typing and is a pure troll. He has contradicted himself throughout this entire thread. If you need proof, I or anyone can provide it to you at your request. Do I really want to discuss boxing drama with a troll?

Stop being a dumbass and stop siding with this troll, its only making you look like a bafoon.


----------



## Mexi-Box

bballchump11 said:


> well Roach should have asked them in a different manner then


How? Roach has no fucking respect for Garcia, and I sure as hell wouldn't either when they ham on their fighters to mimic my illness. Apology or not, I'd still be fucking mad. Fucking Michael Vick apologized about killing fucking dogs, and I still hate the motherfucker. People are different and think some things aren't forgivable. Roach has all the right to hate Garcia, and as I said, I'm a fan of Garcia. You fucking crucifying this dude, though when your favorite fights is a fucking liar, wife-beater, and known racist is just so fucking disingenuous.


----------



## IsaL

Mexi-Box said:


> No, shit. I'm a Mexican. If someone calls me a fucking Mexican, I don't know how that's insulting. The only thing insulting would be their tone, but if they call me a fucking Mexican, I have the right to call them whatever their nationality/color facts are. It's just stating facts, and if these disengenous fuckers think it's so bad, then they shouldn't say British-glass, Ukranian-face, Eastern European-face, Euro-bum, etc. This forum has gone full fucking retard.


Explain to me the purpose of describing someones race or ethnicity during a heated argument... Please.


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> THIS! Dude, why the fuck are you the ONLY one fucking making sense? I'm not defending either camp, and I don't give two shits who started what. People insult one another, especially when a big fight like this happens. It's only fucking Floyd fans crucifying Roach because they hate Pacquiao. That shit gets so fucking old, though.


I dont like racism in the sport I love, maybe? I disagreed heavily and called Floyd a cunt for saying that stuff too.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Shut up.. I get easily convinced by people..


----------



## bballchump11

Mexi-Box said:


> How? Roach has no fucking respect for Garcia, and I sure as hell wouldn't either when they ham on their fighters to mimic my illness. Apology or not, I'd still be fucking mad. Fucking Michael Vick apologized about killing fucking dogs, and I still hate the motherfucker. People are different and think some things aren't forgivable. Roach has all the right to hate Garcia, and as I said, I'm a fan of Garcia. You fucking crucifying this dude, though when your favorite fights is a fucking liar, wife-beater, and known racist is just so fucking disingenuous.


ok, so then you admit that Roach instigated the shit then since he had no respect for Garcia and had no intention on asking him to leave in a civil manner. Oh, but you still say Robert instigated this somehow :huh


----------



## Mexi-Box

IsaL said:


> I put him on my ignore because it is obvious he doesn't believe anything he is typing and is a pure troll. He has contradicted himself throughout this entire thread. If you need proof, I or anyone can provide it to you at your request. Do I really want to discuss boxing drama with a troll?
> 
> Stop being a dumbass and stop siding with this troll, its only making you look like a bafoon.


You need to stop being a dumbass and siding with these fucking Floyd-fan trolls then. If you really think all this shit was offensive, then why the fuck were you allowing (I remember you were a mod on ESB), all those people say things like Euro-bum, British-glass, etc. back on ESB. Dude, this whole thread is so fucking stupid, and all it's showing is how all you motherfuckers are bias as fuck.


----------



## Divi253

bballchump11 said:


> I'm not allowed to be appalled at seeing another group of people be discriminating against? I got a lot of latin friends. One of my closest friends is Colombian and I have a lot of Mexican friends as well. When I see people say racist shit toward them, I get offended too.
> 
> Shit when I get offended about something racist toward black people, I hear shit like "How come you didn't care when they were doing that to jewish people or mexicans". atsch





IsaL said:


> Better question is, why does Roach feel the need to use a persons Ethnicity? Are you that simple my friend?
> 
> Would Roach call someone who was Caucasian, "Stupid White-boy", or "Stupid Caucasian"?
> 
> Get real man. I know that Pac was or is your hero and you look at Roach like a father figure in some twisted way, but the man was being a bigot.


Stop making sense!!! :fire


----------



## turbotime

IsaL said:


> Explain to me the purpose of describing someones race or ethnicity during a heated argument... Please.


Because when you kick a bigot that's how they respond.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Ya fuck Michael Vick.. I would send him to a nice little farm .. that guy is pure scum bag. Somebody should shoot him.. I wish Zimmerman have shot Vick instead of that innocent boy.


----------



## Zopilote

Relentless said:


> wait for him to reply to you in mexican or whatever dumb ass language his stanky ass speaks.


I live in America...which mean i can say whatever the fuck i can, however the fuck i can.

So yeah...fuck you and fuck CACA-Roach :hi:


----------



## Mexi-Box

IsaL said:


> Explain to me the purpose of describing someones race or ethnicity during a heated argument... Please.


Why the fuck would I explain it? It's stating fucking fact, and if you are so ashamed of being a Mexican, then, yeah, you would be offended. I don't know what to say to you at that point, though. Look at my comment about ESB.


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> Why the fuck would I explain it? It's stating fucking fact, and if you are so ashamed of being a Mexican, then, yeah, you would be offended. I don't know what to say to you at that point, though. Look at my comment about ESB.


Only self hatin' Mexicans that don't like Mayweather and Pactards that defend Roach would try and make this about Mayweather, like you.


----------



## Mexi-Box

turbotime said:


> :rofl :rofl


Yeah, Flip is fucking racist as fuck, turbotime. It's like calling a Napanese person a Jap or a Mexican person ****. You aren't that fucking stupid, turbotime.


----------



## Brnxhands

What i dont get is why some people are acting like degrading freddie like they did was just some shit talk. That was beyond shit talking. Clowning a brain disease? I would say fuck their sorrys honesty. Thats the whole reason he approached them like he did.


Mexi-Box said:


> How? Roach has no fucking respect for Garcia, and I sure as hell wouldn't either when they ham on their fighters to mimic my illness. Apology or not, I'd still be fucking mad. Fucking Michael Vick apologized about killing fucking dogs, and I still hate the motherfucker. People are different and think some things aren't forgivable. Roach has all the right to hate Garcia, and as I said, I'm a fan of Garcia. You fucking crucifying this dude, though when your favorite fights is a fucking liar, wife-beater, and known racist is just so fucking disingenuous.


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, Flip is fucking racist as fuck, turbotime. It's like calling a Napanese person a Jap or a Mexican person ****. You aren't that fucking stupid, turbotime.


No difference than Brits. It's a country of people :conf


----------



## IsaL

Mexi-Box said:


> Why the fuck would I explain it? It's stating fucking fact, and if you are so ashamed of being a Mexican, then, yeah, you would be offended. I don't know what to say to you at that point, though. Look at my comment about ESB.


You don't have to explain anything, that is why I politely asked "please". However, you are engaing me in a debate regarding Roach's comments. So I'm asking you to explain what you thik were Roach's intentions when he used Ethnicity when referring to those two individuals.

Again, to illustrate an example to you, I will ask you, do you believe that if under the same circumstance Roach would refer to w "white" person as a Stupid White boy, or Fucking Caucasian?

As far as my Mexican pride, I don't really have any, it's not an accomplishment, why should I be proud of myself for something I didn't do. I do however LOVE my Mexican culture and Mexican traditions, and I teach my kids to continue them, including spanish language, and Mexican celebrations.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

turbotime said:


> No difference than Brits. It's a country of people :conf


No.. dude.. rofl you must be trolling.

Brits=British
Flips ... that's not how you spell the Country rofl.

Say it with a P.. PLIPS.. see NOW it's no different.


----------



## IsaL

turbotime said:


> Only self hatin' Mexicans that don't like Mayweather and Pactards that defend Roach would try and make this about Mayweather, like you.


I may be wrong, but I'm believe I've always suspected him to be a pinoy.


----------



## Mexi-Box

turbotime said:


> Only self hatin' Mexicans that don't like Mayweather and Pactards that defend Roach would try and make this about Mayweather, like you.


How about a Mexican who isn't a bias, disingenuous fuck. I'm not going to play the fucking victim like you Flomos are doing. Shit, turbo, I could lay the hammer about you being a racist calling a Filipino person a Flip, but as I said, I don't go there. Shit, I've used the term British-glass, so I'm not about to go being offended when I see someone say fucking Mexican. Like I said, I don't see how pointing out the obvious is an insult. It's all about tone, and the beef that Robert and Roach have is between them two, not the fucking dumbass fans who like to intrude into everything as if Roach called their mom that.


----------



## Divi253

IsaL said:


> You don't have to explain anything, that is why I politely asked "please". However, you are engaing me in a debate regarding Roach's comments. So I'm asking you to explain what you thik were Roach's intentions when he used Ethnicity when referring to those two individuals.
> 
> *Again, to illustrate an example to you, I will ask you, do you believe that if under the same circumstance Roach would refer to w "white" person as a Stupid White boy, or Fucking Caucasian?*
> 
> As far as my Mexican pride, I don't really have any, it's not an accomplishment, why should I be proud of myself for something I didn't do. I do however LOVE my Mexican culture and Mexican traditions, and I teach my kids to continue them, including spanish language, and Mexican celebrations.


Quite simple. Nobody on here saying that wasn't racist/bigoted can honestly believe Freddie would have said that. Nobody can be that stupid.


----------



## turbotime

IsaL said:


> I may be wrong, but I'm believe I've always suspected him to be a pinoy.


It makes sense.

Oh FFS atsch atsch


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Does anyone REALLY care about Ellie and how he was bullied and called a Jew?
Honestly.. COME ON MAN UP.. Does anyone REALLY give ONE fuck about Ellie and his retarded ass camera and disgusting uncircumcised dick.


----------



## turbotime

Divi253 said:


> Quite simple. Nobody on here saying that wasn't racist/bigoted can honestly believe Freddie would have said that. Nobody can be that stupid.


:deal

Pactards love to be ignorant though. Yet they would be the first ones to be bigoted :rofl


----------



## IsaL

turbotime said:


> It makes sense.
> 
> Oh FFS atsch atsch


:lol: Seriously


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> How about a Mexican who isn't a bias, disingenuous fuck. I'm not going to play the fucking victim like you Flomos are doing. Shit, turbo, I could lay the hammer about you being a racist calling a Filipino person a Flip, but as I said, I don't go there. Shit, I've used the term British-glass, so I'm not about to go being offended when I see someone say fucking Mexican. Like I said, I don't see how pointing out the obvious is an insult. It's all about tone, and the beef that Robert and Roach have is between them two, not the fucking dumbass fans who like to intrude into everything as if Roach called their mom that.


Yet you're the dumbass fan intruding on fans for having an opinion about the situation. You're a step below, congrats.


----------



## Mexi-Box

IsaL said:


> You don't have to explain anything, that is why I politely asked "please". However, you are engaing me in a debate regarding Roach's comments. So I'm asking you to explain what you thik were Roach's intentions when he used Ethnicity when referring to those two individuals.
> 
> Again, to illustrate an example to you, I will ask you, do you believe that if under the same circumstance Roach would refer to w "white" person as a Stupid White boy, or Fucking Caucasian?
> 
> As far as my Mexican pride, I don't really have any, it's not an accomplishment, why should I be proud of myself for something I didn't do. I do however LOVE my Mexican culture and Mexican traditions, and I teach my kids to continue them, including spanish language, and Mexican celebrations.


You didn't even answer my question about ESB. Dude, I'm not about being disingenuous as a person; I'm not about that kind of shit. I've used terms like British-glass and shit, and I'm going to go and hammer someone for using fucking-Mexican? I would be a total bias fuck if I pulled something like that off. Dude, you moderated a fucking forum in which this kind of shit went on. Your fucking credibility in this conversation is fucking zero. Any fucking "insult" you feel shows how fucking bias and disingenuous you are as a person. I like how now you are thinking I'm Filipino as if only a Filipino can defend Roach. Yeah, you fucking racist, fuck.


----------



## Mexi-Box

turbotime said:


> Yet you're the dumbass fan intruding on fans for having an opinion about the situation. You're a step below, congrats.


Nope, just revealing all the bias, fucks on this forum. You entered my list, congratulations, asswhipe.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

Mexi-Box said:


> How? Roach has no fucking respect for Garcia, and I sure as hell wouldn't either when they ham on their fighters to mimic my illness. Apology or not, I'd still be fucking mad. *Fucking Michael Vick apologized about killing fucking dogs, and I still hate the motherfucker.* People are different and think some things aren't forgivable. Roach has all the right to hate Garcia, and as I said, I'm a fan of Garcia. You fucking crucifying this dude, though when your favorite fights is a fucking liar, wife-beater, and known racist is just so fucking disingenuous.


:lol: what a ******..


----------



## turbotime

IsaL said:


> :lol: Seriously


Hahahahaha that's actually kinda funny. Makes sense how butthurt he is in this thread though. Literally, only Pactards will try and worry about Mayweather in this situation. Un real stuff :-(


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Mexi-box a puto


----------



## Zopilote

Brnxhands said:


> What i dont get is why some people are acting like degrading freddie like they did was just some shit talk. That was beyond shit talking. Clowning a brain disease? I would say fuck their sorrys honesty. Thats the whole reason he approached them like he did.


It's still doesn't stop the fact that he instigated that whole situation that day at the gym.

And like i said many many pages ago: Maybe he wouldn't get made fun of if he wouldn't talk shit about fighters/trainers all the fucking time.


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> Nope, just revealing all the bias, fucks on this forum. You entered my list, congratulations, asswhipe.


No one likes you :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior

bballchump11 said:


> shut up you fucking Mexican


Lmaoooo


----------



## Mexi-Box

Brnxhands said:


> What i dont get is why some people are acting like degrading freddie like they did was just some shit talk. That was beyond shit talking. Clowning a brain disease? I would say fuck their sorrys honesty. Thats the whole reason he approached them like he did.


Dude, I swear this whole forum has gone full retard. At least this thread revealed all the piece of shit on this forum. I'm thankful for that.


----------



## IsaL

Mexi-Box said:


> You didn't even answer my question about ESB. Dude, I'm not about being disingenuous as a person; I'm not about that kind of shit. I've used terms like British-glass and shit, and I'm going to go and hammer someone for using fucking-Mexican? I would be a total bias fuck if I pulled something like that off. Dude, you moderated a fucking forum in which this kind of shit went on. Your fucking credibility in this conversation is fucking zero. Any fucking "insult" you feel shows how fucking bias and disingenuous you are as a person. I like how now you are thinking I'm Filipino as if only a Filipino can defend Roach. Yeah, you fucking racist, fuck.


First of all, I was never a mod, I was ESB's God, until the devil took over.

Secondly, I would not ban anyone for using bigotry.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Zopilote said:


> It's still doesn't stop the fact that he instigated that whole situation that day at the gym.
> 
> And like i said many many pages ago: Maybe he wouldn't get made fun of if he wouldn't talk shit about fighters/trainers all the fucking time.


Good point.


----------



## Mexi-Box

MichiganWarrior said:


> Mexi-box a puto


Yeah, no one wants to hear your disingenuous ass. You'd be tops on that shit, whiteboy. As I said, though, I pull this shit off with you, and I'm going to get mad about Freddie doing it? It's called a double-standard. You wouldn't know shit about being a man, though with you lying to yourself and shit.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

IsaL said:


> I may be wrong, but I'm believe I've always suspected him to be a pinoy.


lol same...


----------



## IsaL

turbotime said:


> Hahahahaha that's actually kinda funny. Makes sense how butthurt he is in this thread though. Literally, only Pactards will try and worry about Mayweather in this situation. Un real stuff :-(


Also, look at how he is so concerned about the using of the term "flip", according to him there is no worse racial slur. :lol: Definitely a Philipino.


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> Dude, I swear this whole forum has gone full retard. At least this thread revealed all the piece of shit on this forum. I'm thankful for that.


Like I said, I'll forgive Freddie just like I did Mayweather. Both were wrong in their bigoted statements.


----------



## IsaL

~Cellzki~ said:


> lol same...


I think based on the circumstancial evidence, its safe to say he is. :deal


----------



## turbotime

IsaL said:


> Also, look at how he is so concerned about the using of the term "flip", according to him there is no worse racial slur. :lol: Definitely a Philipino.


It's actually Filipino in describing their people.

Flip isn't a racial slur what the hell? I'd be more offended by Pactard, personally :lol:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

pinoy where?


----------



## Mexi-Box

IsaL said:


> First of all, I was never a mod, I was ESB's God, until the devil took over.
> 
> Secondly, I would not ban anyone for using bigotry.


Well, I'm definitely not naive and dumb enough to believe your bullshit accounts because I wasn't at ESB for too long. If you did create ESB, though, you had your own stupid shit. You dumbasses blanked out the "n" term but shit like **** and ******* wasn't blanked out. You should know about double standards and not being a real man, right?


----------



## Relentless

Zopilote said:


> I live in America...which mean i can *say whatever the fuck i can, however the fuck i can.*
> 
> So yeah...fuck you and fuck CACA-Roach :hi:


oh look we got a tough guy over hurr :rofl

ca ca sounds like the sound the mexican prostitute from the chinese brothel down the road would make. yall related bruh?


----------



## FelixTrinidad

:lol: at this thread.


----------



## Mexi-Box

IsaL said:


> Also, look at how he is so concerned about the using of the term "flip", according to him there is no worse racial slur. :lol: Definitely a Philipino.


Keep thinking that you racist fuck. I like how only Filipinos can be people who aren't bias fucks. You are a fucking insult to all Mexicans.


----------



## Zopilote

Relentless said:


> oh look we got a tough guy over hurr :rofl
> 
> ca ca sounds like the sound the mexican prostitute from the chinese brothel down the road would make. yall related bruh?


Is she hot?


----------



## IsaL

Mexi-Box said:


> Keep thinking that you racist fuck. I like how only Filipinos can be people who aren't bias fucks. You are a fucking insult to all Mexicans.


:lol:


----------



## Brnxhands

All i gotta say is at least freddie went up to him in person an told him how he really felt. Unlike garcia an them dissin him on cam when hes not around. An then sayin "sorry" lol. At least stick to your guns an not give some bitch ass apology. As far as freddie i know hes a dick ive known that for years


----------



## Relentless

MrJotatp4p said:


> It wouldn't have turned into what it was had Roach not said, get the fuck out first and called Garcia a piece of shit. That all happened before Ariza said anything.


yeah and had ariza not got involved it would've just been a war of words between garcia and roach and would've made roach look worse instead of making him look like the victim.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Garcia a fucking coward.... Freddy went up like a Old G and Garcia laughed behind Freddy's back.

I like Mikey Garcia because he's Brown Mexican.. but his older Brother showing his real puto side.

Disgraceful.

I hope Garcia's coward blood don't run thick in Mikey or we gonna see another 'no mas'


----------



## Mexi-Box

IsaL said:


> :lol:


Ya cállate, pocho.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Im gonna watch the fights at my homies house. Nuttin but mexicans. Gonna be hype as fuck.


He and all the mexicans i talked to were genuinly offended


----------



## Zopilote

:cry :cry :cry but but he has parkinsons! :cry :cry


Fact of the matter is, when people talk shit, they tend to say the worst shit out there....so if you talk shit, be prepared to take shit.

I have no sympathy for that asshole. he talks mad shit all the time, so he should expect the worst to come back at him.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Brnxhands said:


> All i gotta say is at least freddie went up to him in person an told him how he really felt. Unlike garcia an them dissin him on cam when hes not around. An then sayin "sorry" lol. At least stick to your guns an not give some bitch ass apology. As far as freddie i know hes a dick ive known that for years


They all hate Ali...

If I was their trainer.. I would have slapped them for making fun of Parkinsons...

Shameful how they made fun of that disease..

Are they gonna go gangbang Michael J Fox too?
They should bring it.. Michael J Fox was a former Ice Hockey player and Coach.. he'll break Garcia's fuking skull.


----------



## Hands of Iron

IsaL said:


> Do you believe that if under the same circumstance Roach would refer to "white" person as a Stupid White boy, or Fucking Caucasian?


:rofl


----------



## ~Cellzki~

yo, how is "Flip" a racist term tho? According to CHB logic, that is just the name of those peoples country, and not their race...


----------



## Relentless

Mexi-Box said:


> Well, I'm definitely not naive and dumb enough to believe your bullshit accounts because I wasn't at ESB for too long. If you did create ESB, though, you had your own stupid shit. You dumbasses blanked out the "n" term but shit like **** and ******* wasn't blanked out. You should know about double standards and not being a real man, right?


:lol: he was no one on ESB the guy is a mexican uncle tom and hates black folks.

also his childhood sweet heart whom he had kids with cheated on him and ran away with another sweaty motherfucker coz he promised her a bentley or some shit :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad

MichiganWarrior said:


> Im gonna watch the fights at my homies house. Nuttin but mexicans. Gonna be hype as fuck.
> 
> He and all the mexicans i talked to were genuinly offended


So 25 Mexicans and one White Boy?


----------



## turbotime

Zopilote said:


> :cry :cry :cry but but he has parkinsons! :cry :cry
> 
> Fact of the matter is, when people talk shit, they tend to say the worst shit out there....so if you talk shit, be prepared to take shit.
> 
> I have no sympathy for that asshole. he talks mad shit all the time, so he should expect the worst to come back at him.


:deal

"Piece of shit! Make me leave...make me leave...make me leave"

*Kick*

"you fucking Mexican......motherfucking Jew! Arrest them!"

:-(


----------



## IsaL

Mexi-Box said:


> Ya cállate, pocho.


Dude, you're pinoy, I'm so sure of it now. :lol:

Este guey llamadome pocho, ni sabes las pendejadas que dices. Porque sientes que necesitas impersonar a un Mexicano? No te averguenzes de tu Nacionalidad. Tambien saca la cabeza por unos minutos del culo de Roach y Pacquiao para que la sangre te circule al cerebro y puedas razonar.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

~Cellzki~ said:


> yo, how is "Flip" a racist term tho? According to CHB logic, that is just the name of those peoples country, and not their race...


It's used in China to degrade that Country because I guess the Flipines need to borrow water from China or some shit. Sort of like how Africa need to borrow water from Italy.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

FelixTrinidad said:


> So 25 Mexicans and one White Boy?


Your gangbang fantasy?


----------



## ~Cellzki~

IsaL said:


> Dude, you're pinoy, I'm so sure of it now. :lol:
> 
> Este guey llamadome pocho, ni sabes las pendejadas que dices. Porque sientes que necesitas impersonar a un Mexicano? No te averguenzes de tu Nacionalidad. Tambien saca la cabeza por unos minutos del culo de Roach y Pacquiao para que la sangre te circule al cerebro y puedas razonar.


Mexi-box is currently google-translating up a response..


----------



## turbotime

~Cellzki~ said:


> yo, how is "Flip" a racist term tho? According to CHB logic, that is just the name of those peoples country, and not their race...


:conf

It only counts when a group allows another to be offended I guess.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

turbotime said:


> :deal
> 
> "Piece of shit! Make me leave...make me leave...make me leave"
> 
> *Kick*
> 
> "you fucking Mexican......*motherfucking Jew! *Arrest them!"
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box

Relentless said:


> :lol: he was no one on ESB the guy is a mexican uncle tom and hates black folks.
> 
> also his childhood sweet heart whom he had kids with cheated on him and ran away with another sweaty motherfucker coz he promised her a bentley or some shit :lol:


Yeah, you don't have to tell me twice that he's a Mexican uncle tom. Guy just hasn't pissed me off to where I had to call him out on it. I already knew that shit from the stupid shit he posts on the lounge. Guy hates his own fucking race, he's a disingenuous piece of shit. I wish @IsaL you crawled back to fucking ESB. You make a bad name for us Mexicans, motherfucker.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

FelixTrinidad said:


> It's used in China to degrade that Country because I guess the Flipines need to borrow water from China or some shit. Sort of like how Africa need to borrow water from Italy.


so are filipino people a race or not?


----------



## Kush

bballchump11 said:


> shut up you fucking Mexican


:rofl

Ouch


----------



## Relentless

Brnxhands said:


> All i gotta say is at least freddie went up to him in person an told him how he really felt. Unlike garcia an them dissin him on cam when hes not around. An then sayin "sorry" lol. At least stick to your guns an not give some bitch ass apology. As far as freddie i know hes a dick ive known that for years


anybody who's been following the wild card knows freddie has never ever been a nice guy. he's a dick.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

MichiganWarrior said:


> Your gangbang fantasy?


No that will be 25 Black British Heavyweights.


----------



## IsaL

~Cellzki~ said:


> Mexi-box is currently google-translating up a response..


I'm sure of it. I was going to purposely mispell all the words so that it wouldn't translate but lets see what he comes up with either way. I'm sure he'll have all the accents in the right places too as google translate does.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

~Cellzki~ said:


> so are filipino people a race or not?


Yes.. I see your point.


----------



## Relentless

~Cellzki~ said:


> Mexi-box is currently google-translating up a response..


sucking up to a guy who hates your kind treyvon?


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> anybody who's been following the wild card knows freddie has never ever been a nice guy. he's a dick.


Yup but the Roach defense brigade is out in full force.


----------



## Zopilote

Brnxhands said:


> All i gotta say is at least freddie went up to him in person an told him how he really felt. Unlike garcia an them dissin him on cam when hes not around. An then sayin "sorry" lol. At least stick to your guns an not give some bitch ass apology. As far as freddie i know hes a dick ive known that for years


Well if he's gonna be a dick, then he should know that he'll have shit being thrown at it him.

He knows this im sure, so he really doesnt need all these pussies having sympathy for him.


----------



## Mexi-Box

IsaL said:


> Dude, you're pinoy, I'm so sure of it now. :lol:
> 
> Este guey llamadome pocho, ni sabes las pendejadas que dices. Porque sientes que necesitas impersonar a un Mexicano? No te averguenzes de tu Nacionalidad. Tambien saca la cabeza por unos minutos del culo de Roach y Pacquiao para que la sangre te circule al cerebro y puedas razonar.


Okay, believe whatever you want. You racist dumbass. Tell me when you stop hating on your own race. I'm fucking proud of being Mexican. Fucking born in Cuidad Juarez, Mexico. Where were you born? Oh, yeah fucking pocho-town Utah. Oh, and don't use guey you fucking pocho. That's for real Mexicans to use.


----------



## Hands of Iron

FelixTrinidad said:


> No that will be 25 Black British Heavyweights.


:err


----------



## IsaL

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, you don't have to tell me twice that he's a Mexican uncle tom. Guy just hasn't pissed me off to where I had to call him out on it. I already knew that shit from the stupid shit he posts on the lounge. Guy hates his own fucking race, he's a disingenuous piece of shit. I wish @*IsaL* you crawled back to fucking ESB. You make a bad name for us Mexicans, motherfucker.


You're not even Mexican bro, give it up. :lol:

I hate my own race? What race is that smart guy?


----------



## Yungboy

turbotime said:


> Here ya go. Roach and his lies :lol:


Ah Freddie a liar too, damn how u gonna make up lies and they got your ass on tape? Maybe he really believes his own lies?


----------



## FelixTrinidad

I miss Vladimir23......


----------



## ~Cellzki~

lmao. this thread is gold..


----------



## Mexi-Box

IsaL said:


> You're not even Mexican bro, give it up. :lol:
> 
> I hate my own race? What race is that smart guy?


LMFAO, Uncle Tom in the house. Go back to sucking Republican dick, bitch.


----------



## Brnxhands

Never said otherwise. Either way this thread is gay an emotions are flying. Never knew so many women followed boxing. You hear all kinda name calling in gyms, its a hard nosed sport.


Zopilote said:


> Well if he's gonna be a dick, then he should know that he'll have shit being thrown at it him.
> 
> He knows this im sure, so he really doesnt need all these pussies having sympathy for him.


----------



## turbotime

Yungboy said:


> Ah Freddie a liar too, damn how u gonna make up lies and they got your ass on tape? Maybe he really believes his own lies?


but he's sick...maybe he forgot.


----------



## Zopilote

turbotime said:


> but he's sick...maybe he forgot.


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## turbotime

FelixTrinidad said:


> Yes.. I see your point.


It's not racist dude.


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> Yup but the Roach defense brigade is out in full force.


I'm defending roach coz of all the sensitive pussies here.

wah wah he insulted my heritage.

fuck yo heritage bitch.


----------



## Relentless

Mexi-Box said:


> LMFAO, Uncle Tom in the house. Go back to sucking Republican dick, bitch.


his wife left him for a real mexican from mexico.


----------



## IsaL

Mexi-Box said:


> Okay, believe whatever you want. You racist dumbass. Tell me when you stop hating on your own race. I'm fucking proud of being Mexican. Fucking born in Cuidad Juarez, Mexico. Where were you born? Oh, yeah fucking pocho-town Utah.


I was born in Yuma, AZ. I'm American, my parents are Mexican. I love my Mexican culture, I defend my traditions, I teach them to my children, and I frequent Mexico as often as I could. My grandfather unlike you is from Chihuahua, Taurumara, same as Daniel Ponce De Leon, therefore, that blood runs through me.

I've lived in CA, TN, UT, AZ, ad have been all over the U.S. multiple times. I've dated euros, black women, asian, South American, and especially Mexican.

I don't discriminate ethicities or race, but I will admit that I do avoid and dislike certain social cultures within the U.S., mainly racists of any ethnicity or race, and I despise the victim mentallity.

What else would you like to know about me, since you're so interested?


----------



## FelixTrinidad

turbotime said:


> It's not racist dude.


I am... it's cool though.. because I'm still a nice guy........ 'Freedom' was right.
:lol: If the Klitschkos were Black Boys from London with the same personalities and moral concepts .. I would be hard on their nuts supporting them all the way and at least a dozen posters from ESB all said the same thing when I pmed them.

It's just fun trolling Klitschko fans when some of their paranoid is actually correct.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Relentless said:


> I'm defending roach coz of all the sensitive pussies here.
> 
> wah wah he insulted my heritage.
> 
> fuck yo heritage bitch.


Only an uncle-tom, bitch like @IsaL that hates his own race would be insulted at being called a Mexican. Yeah, don't call him a Mexican cause he doesn't like that. He prefers the term "pocho." LMFAO, guy thinks typing in Spanish shows how "Mexican" he is when all the facts are seen at the Republican dick-sucking shit he posts in the lounge. Man, thank god for this thread. Shit, he hasn't pissed me off to where I could actually tell him off, now I can.


----------



## Brnxhands

Go look at the mexico vs puerto rico thread. Shit talking central over there. All you hear is eye brow pluckin, border jumpin, bean an rice eatin motherfucker type jokes. Its just words.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Relentless said:


> I'm defending roach coz of all the sensitive pussies here.
> 
> wah wah he insulted my heritage.
> 
> fuck yo heritage bitch.


:lol: .. they butt hurt so bad about their heritage.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Relentless said:


> I'm defending roach coz of all the sensitive pussies here.
> 
> wah wah he insulted my heritage.
> 
> fuck yo heritage bitch.


Only an uncle-tom, bitch like @IsaL that hates his own race would be insulted at being called a Mexican. Yeah, don't call him a Mexican cause he doesn't like that. He prefers the term "pocho." LMFAO, guy thinks typing in Spanish shows how "Mexican" he is when all the facts are seen at the Republican dick-sucking shit he posts in the lounge. Man, thank god for this thread. Shit, he hasn't pissed me off to where I could actually tell him off, now I can.


----------



## Medicine

~Cellzki~ said:


> lmao. this thread is gold..


Not gold..maybe bronze or a weak silver..

In no way shape or form can this thread compete with the likes of "Andre Ward is a Slick White G" or Booradleys classic "24 hours until Sergio Martinez leaves on a stretcher".


----------



## Relentless

IsaL said:


> I was born in Yuma, AZ. I'm American, my parents are Mexican. I love my Mexican culture, I defend my traditions, I teach them to my children, and I frequent Mexico as often as I could. My grandfather unlike you is from Chihuahua, Taurumara, same as Daniel Ponce De Leon, therefore, that blood runs through me.
> 
> I've lived in CA, TN, UT, AZ, ad have been all over the U.S. multiple times. I've dated euros, black women, asian, South American, and especially Mexican.
> 
> I don't discriminate ethicities or race, but I will admit that I do avoid and dislike certain social cultures within the U.S., mainly racists of any ethnicity or race, and I despise the victim mentallity.
> 
> What else would you like to know about me, since you're so interested?


george zimmerman in the building!!


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> I'm defending roach coz of all the sensitive pussies here.
> 
> wah wah he insulted my heritage.
> 
> fuck yo heritage bitch.


"Make Me Leave!! Make Me Leave!"










He's crippled though :cry


----------



## FelixTrinidad

I was born in Yuma, AZ. I'm American, my parents are Mexican. I love my Mexican culture, I defend my traditions, I teach them to my children, and I frequent Mexico as often as I could. My grandfather unlike you is from Chihuahua, Taurumara, same as Daniel Ponce De Leon, therefore, that blood runs through me.

I've lived in CA, TN, UT, AZ, ad have been all over the U.S. multiple times. I've dated euros, black women, asian, South American, and especially Mexican.

I don't discriminate ethicities or race, but I will admit that I do avoid and dislike certain social cultures within the U.S., mainly racists of any ethnicity or race, and I despise the victim mentallity.

What else would you like to know about me, since you're so interested?



:lol: 

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box

Brnxhands said:


> Go look at the mexico vs puerto rico thread. Shit talking central over there. All you hear is eye brow pluckin, border jumpin, bean an rice eatin motherfucker type jokes. Its just words.


Yeah, and I've done that shit before. Why the fuck would I hammer someone for doing it back to me? It's like those fucking idiots who use the "n-term" and don't want anyone else doing it. Don't fucking do it, and it won't get done back to you. If Freddie did it to me, I'd be more offended about his tone, not what the fuck he said.


----------



## Relentless

Mexi-Box said:


> Only an uncle-tom, bitch like @IsaL that hates his own race would be insulted at being called a Mexican. Yeah, don't call him a Mexican cause he doesn't like that. He prefers the term "pocho." LMFAO, guy thinks typing in Spanish shows how "Mexican" he is when all the facts are seen at the Republican dick-sucking shit he posts in the lounge. Man, thank god for this thread. Shit, he hasn't pissed me off to where I could actually tell him off, now I can.


Ife ever he does manage to piss you off just remember man.... his wife is sucking another mans cock and his children are calling that guy daddy.


----------



## turbotime

FelixTrinidad said:


> I am... it's cool though.. because I'm still a nice guy........ 'Freedom' was right.
> :lol: If the Klitschkos were Black Boys from London with the same personalities and moral concepts .. I would be hard on their nuts supporting them all the way and at least a dozen posters from ESB all said the same thing when I pmed them.
> 
> It's just fun trolling Klitschko fans when some of their paranoid is actually correct.


I remember on ESB when puga was around, he'd ask floyd fans if they were black outright :rofl


----------



## Yungboy

turbotime said:


> but he's sick...maybe he forgot.


Lmao

Read through some of the recent pages and it's comedy. The. Vids pretty funny too, reminds me of group kids in elementary school. Ariza should have never made fun of Roach's illness. Never


----------



## Mexi-Box

FelixTrinidad said:


> I was born in Yuma, AZ. I'm American, my parents are Mexican. I love my Mexican culture, I defend my traditions, I teach them to my children, and I frequent Mexico as often as I could. My grandfather unlike you is from Chihuahua, Taurumara, same as Daniel Ponce De Leon, therefore, that blood runs through me.
> 
> I've lived in CA, TN, UT, AZ, ad have been all over the U.S. multiple times. I've dated euros, black women, asian, South American, and especially Mexican.
> 
> I don't discriminate ethicities or race, but I will admit that I do avoid and dislike certain social cultures within the U.S., mainly racists of any ethnicity or race, and I despise the victim mentallity.
> 
> What else would you like to know about me, since you're so interested?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS :lol:


He's trying to be fucking Mexican. He's like the @MichiganWarrior version of a Mexican. Dude is a fucking pocho. He types all that stupid Republican-party loving bullshit on the lounge.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Relentless said:


> george zimmerman in the building!!


:lol: 
Now I'm scared for Bball and Cellski.. rofl

Fuck his biography is like Zimmerman's carbon copy....
:lol:


----------



## Relentless

FelixTrinidad said:


> I was born in Yuma, AZ. I'm American, my parents are Mexican. I love my Mexican culture, I defend my traditions, I teach them to my children, and I frequent Mexico as often as I could. My grandfather unlike you is from Chihuahua, Taurumara, same as Daniel Ponce De Leon, therefore, that blood runs through me.
> 
> I've lived in CA, TN, UT, AZ, ad have been all over the U.S. multiple times. I've dated euros, black women, asian, South American, and especially Mexican.
> 
> I don't discriminate ethicities or race, but I will admit that I do avoid and dislike certain social cultures within the U.S., mainly racists of any ethnicity or race, and I despise the victim mentallity.
> 
> What else would you like to know about me, since you're so interested?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS :lol:


he got butt hurt so had to write an essay :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Relentless said:


> I'm defending roach coz of all the sensitive pussies here.
> 
> wah wah he insulted my heritage.
> 
> fuck yo heritage bitch.


Thats because nobody cares who the fuck you are. Rockin a karate robe smellin like chilli soup ass


----------



## Zopilote

Mexi-Box said:


> Only an uncle-tom, bitch like @IsaL that hates his own race would be insulted at being called a Mexican. Yeah, don't call him a Mexican cause he doesn't like that. He prefers the term "pocho." LMFAO, guy thinks typing in Spanish shows how "Mexican" he is when all the facts are seen at the Republican dick-sucking shit he posts in the lounge. Man, thank god for this thread. Shit, he hasn't pissed me off to where I could actually tell him off, now I can.


Are you using "Pocho" to insult him or something?

Why would that even be insulting, if thats what he really is....I mean, thats what you're saying Freddy did right?


----------



## Mexi-Box

Relentless said:


> Ife ever he does manage to piss you off just remember man.... his wife is sucking another mans cock and his children are calling that guy daddy.


What a fucking little bitch. @IsaL, you ain't no fucking Mexican, you are a fucking pocho, bitch. You got some dude fucking your wife, hahahah!


----------



## Medicine

IsaL said:


> I was born in Yuma, AZ. I'm American, my parents are Mexican. I love my Mexican culture, I defend my traditions, I teach them to my children, and I frequent Mexico as often as I could. My grandfather unlike you is from Chihuahua, Taurumara, same as Daniel Ponce De Leon, therefore, that blood runs through me.
> 
> I've lived in CA, TN, UT, AZ, ad have been all over the U.S. multiple times. I've dated euros, black women, asian, South American, and especially Mexican.
> 
> I don't discriminate ethicities or race, but I will admit that I do avoid and dislike certain social cultures within the U.S., mainly racists of any ethnicity or race, and I despise the victim mentallity.
> 
> What else would you like to know about me, since you're so interested?


Very interesting hearing about your backround...
I would like to share mine and hopefully everyone can join in and maybe make us a little bit more understanding of each other..

here it goes...

I was born in Yuma, AZ. I'm American, my parents are Mexican. I love my Mexican culture, I defend my traditions, I teach them to my children, and I frequent Mexico as often as I could. My grandfather unlike you is from Chihuahua, Taurumara, same as Daniel Ponce De Leon, therefore, that blood runs through me.

I've lived in CA, TN, UT, AZ, ad have been all over the U.S. multiple times. I've dated euros, black women, asian, South American, and especially Mexican.

I don't discriminate ethicities or race, but I will admit that I do avoid and dislike certain social cultures within the U.S., mainly racists of any ethnicity or race, and I despise the victim mentallity.

What else would you like to know about me, since you're so interested?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Mexi-Box said:


> He's trying to be fucking Mexican. He's like the @MichiganWarrior version of a Mexican. Dude is a fucking pocho. He types all that stupid Republican-party loving bullshit on the lounge.


Most the mexicans i know is cool.

Youre ugly midget ass talk about how girls dont like you lol


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> What a fucking little bitch. @IsaL, you ain't no fucking Mexican, you are a fucking pocho, bitch. You got some dude fucking your wife, hahahah!


Youre not Mexican shut up.


----------



## IsaL

Medicine said:


> Very interesting hearing about your backround...
> I would like to share mine and hopefully everyone can join in and maybe make us a little bit more understanding of each other..
> 
> here it goes...
> 
> I was born in Yuma, AZ. I'm American, my parents are Mexican. I love my Mexican culture, I defend my traditions, I teach them to my children, and I frequent Mexico as often as I could. My grandfather unlike you is from Chihuahua, Taurumara, same as Daniel Ponce De Leon, therefore, that blood runs through me.
> 
> I've lived in CA, TN, UT, AZ, ad have been all over the U.S. multiple times. I've dated euros, black women, asian, South American, and especially Mexican.
> 
> I don't discriminate ethicities or race, but I will admit that I do avoid and dislike certain social cultures within the U.S., mainly racists of any ethnicity or race, and I despise the victim mentallity.
> 
> What else would you like to know about me, since you're so interested?


You're my alt!! I've been exposed! :ibutt


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Medicine said:


> Very interesting hearing about your backround...
> I would like to share mine and hopefully everyone can join in and maybe make us a little bit more understanding of each other..
> 
> here it goes...
> 
> I was born in Yuma, AZ. I'm American, my parents are Mexican. I love my Mexican culture, I defend my traditions, I teach them to my children, and I frequent Mexico as often as I could. My grandfather unlike you is from Chihuahua, Taurumara, same as Daniel Ponce De Leon, therefore, that blood runs through me.
> 
> I've lived in CA, TN, UT, AZ, ad have been all over the U.S. multiple times. I've dated euros, black women, asian, South American, and especially Mexican.
> 
> I don't discriminate ethicities or race, but I will admit that I do avoid and dislike certain social cultures within the U.S., mainly racists of any ethnicity or race, and I despise the victim mentallity.
> 
> What else would you like to know about me, since you're so interested?


Here's mine:

I was born in Yuma, AZ. I'm American, my parents are Mexican. I love my Mexican culture, I defend my traditions, I teach them to my children, and I frequent Mexico as often as I could. My grandfather unlike you is from Chihuahua, Taurumara, same as Daniel Ponce De Leon, therefore, that blood runs through me.

I've lived in CA, TN, UT, AZ, ad have been all over the U.S. multiple times. I've dated euros, black women, asian, South American, and especially Mexican.

I don't discriminate ethicities or race, but I will admit that I do avoid and dislike certain social cultures within the U.S., mainly racists of any ethnicity or race, and I despise the victim mentallity.

What else would you like to know about me, since you're so interested?


----------



## ~Cellzki~

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, and I've done that shit before. Why the fuck would I hammer someone for doing it back to me? It's like those fucking idiots who use the "n-term" and don't want anyone else doing it. Don't fucking do it, and it won't get done back to you. *If Freddie did it to me, I'd be more offended about his tone, not what the fuck he said.*


did Freddie gently whisper in that guys ear or something? :lol:


----------



## IsaL

turbotime said:


> Youre not Mexican shut up.


This is how crazy the internet is.

I got a Philipino who goes by Mexi-Box, who pretends to be Mexican, angry at me because I'm shitting on a man who used a racial slur when referncing a Mexican calling me a fake Mexican. WTF?! :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box

Zopilote said:


> Are you using "Pocho" to insult him or something?
> 
> Why would that even be insulting, if thats what he really is....I mean, thats what you're saying Freddy did right?


Umm... you are Mexican right? Pocho isn't what you American-Mexicans think it is.


----------



## Relentless

MichiganWarrior said:


> Thats because nobody cares who the fuck you are. Rockin a karate robe smellin like chilli soup ass


listen cuthbert cholmondeley you wanna talk about the gorilla?


----------



## turbotime

IsaL said:


> This is how crazy the internet is.
> 
> I got a Philipino who goes by Mexi-Box, who pretends to be Mexican, angry at me because I'm shitting on a man who used a racial slur when referncing a Mexican calling me a fake Mexican. WTF?! :lol:


 nearly creamed his panties when I simply said Flip :lol:


----------



## Kush

:rofl 

great thread. you mother fuckers are crazy


----------



## Relentless

MichiganWarrior said:


> Most the mexicans i know is cool.
> 
> Youre ugly midget ass talk about how girls dont like you lol


 @IsaL dont like you either cuthbert.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Relentless said:


> listen cuthbert cholmondeley you wanna talk about the gorilla?


Lol gorilla? You look like the monkey from Aladdin.


----------



## Medicine

FelixTrinidad said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> I was born in Yuma, AZ. I'm American, my parents are Mexican. I love my Mexican culture, I defend my traditions, I teach them to my children, and I frequent Mexico as often as I could. My grandfather unlike you is from Chihuahua, Taurumara, same as Daniel Ponce De Leon, therefore, that blood runs through me.
> 
> I've lived in CA, TN, UT, AZ, ad have been all over the U.S. multiple times. I've dated euros, black women, asian, South American, and especially Mexican.
> 
> I don't discriminate ethicities or race, but I will admit that I do avoid and dislike certain social cultures within the U.S., mainly racists of any ethnicity or race, and I despise the victim mentallity.
> 
> What else would you like to know about me, since you're so interested?


Thats awesome Felix...
Kind of reminds me of my best friends life story, his story is a strange one...

He was born in Yuma, AZ. He's American, His parents are Mexican. he loves His Mexican culture, he defends his traditions, he teaches them to his children, and he frequents Mexico as often as he could. his grandfather unlike you is from Chihuahua, Taurumara, same as Daniel Ponce De Leon, therefore, that blood runs through him.

He has lived in CA, TN, UT, AZ, ad has been all over the U.S. multiple times.He has dated euros, black women, asian, South American, and especially Mexicans and transexuals.

He don't discriminate ethicities or race, but he will admit that he does avoid and dislike certain social cultures within the U.S., mainly racists of any ethnicity or race, and he despises the victim mentallity.

What else would you like to know about him, since you're so interested?


----------



## Mexi-Box

IsaL said:


> This is how crazy the internet is.
> 
> I got a Philipino who goes by Mexi-Box, who pretends to be Mexican, angry at me because I'm shitting on a man who used a racial slur when referncing a Mexican calling me a fake Mexican. WTF?! :lol:


Nah, you've exposed yourself a long ass time ago. I'm done with this conversation. Frankly, a fucking pocho like yourself isn't worth my time. I've should've called your ass out when you were typing all that white-bread loving bullshit you posted in the lounge. Keep thinking you are Mexican, motherfucker. I'm not going to block you like a little bitch that you did with @FelixTrinidad, though because I'm Mexican enough to know that's a bitch's way out. Have fun having a guy sucking and fucking your wife, bitch.


----------



## Relentless

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol gorilla? You look like the monkey from Aladdin.


you know which gorilla i'm talkin bout cuddy.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Relentless said:


> @IsaL dont like you either cuthbert.


I dont hang with wannabe white mexicans like isal or ******* like mexi-box who cry on esb because girls dont like them

I hang out wit Brandon Rios type *****s. You hang wit victor ortizes


----------



## Divi253

turbotime said:


> "Make Me Leave!! Make Me Leave!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's crippled though :cry


:rofl:rofl You shouldn't kick people with a disease, but this shit is hilarious each time I see it. @Relentless said something funny as shit a few pages ago, gotta go find that too.


----------



## IsaL

turbotime said:


> nearly creamed his panties when I simply said Flip :lol:


:rofl

This Mexi-Box guy is definitely a tool. :lol:


----------



## Brnxhands

lmao


----------



## Relentless

MichiganWarrior said:


> I dont hang with wannabe white mexicans like isal or ******* like mexi-box who cry on esb because girls dont like them
> 
> I hang out wit Brandon Rios type *****s. You hang wit victor ortizes


motherfucker you hang out with oscar de la hoya like mexicans. you go to them bitch ass dinner parties and drink ****** ass wine.


----------



## Mexi-Box

turbotime said:


> nearly creamed his panties when I simply said Flip :lol:


Just showing you for the bias, bitch that you are. Makes me fucking mad seeing all these fake ass motherfuckers. Holy shit, this forum is full of fucking fake trash.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Divi253 said:


> :rofl:rofl You shouldn't kick people with a disease, but this shit is hilarious each time I see it. @Relentless said something funny as shit a few pages ago, gotta go find that too.


Ya Relentless's posts are funny as fuck.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Relentless said:


> motherfucker you hang out with oscar de la hoya like mexicans. you go to them bitch ass dinner parties and drink ****** ass wine.


Right here. @MichiganWarrior, frankly real Mexicans would not hang out with your ass. Maybe you'll find comfort with Mexicans like @IsaL, but those aren't real Mexicans you fucking idiot.


----------



## Divi253

Found it!!



Relentless said:


> Freddie Mack Roach is the real G going into a room full of mexican gangbangers with tattoos and shit and calling em mexican motherfuckers.


:rofl :rofl :rofl Shit had me in tears first time I read it.


----------



## IsaL

Mexi-Box said:


> Nah, you've exposed yourself a long ass time ago. I'm done with this conversation. Frankly, a fucking pocho like yourself isn't worth my time. I've should've called your ass out when you were typing all that white-bread loving bullshit you posted in the lounge. Keep thinking you are Mexican, motherfucker. I'm not going to block you like a little bitch that you did with @*FelixTrinidad*, though because I'm Mexican enough to know that's a bitch's way out. Have fun having a guy sucking and fucking your wife, bitch.


Pure comedy! :lol:


----------



## Relentless

Isal calls mayweather a mayate every time he wins.


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> Just showing you for the bias, bitch that you are. Makes me fucking mad seeing all these fake ass motherfuckers. Holy shit, this forum is full of fucking fake trash.


Like I said come find me when Roach apologizes :hi: and get your mind off Floyd's dick


----------



## Zopilote

Mexi-Box said:


> Umm... you are Mexican right? Pocho isn't what you American-Mexicans think it is.


As far as i know, Pocho is a term they call Chicanos.

Some people use it in a degratory way...which would be stupid if you are using it in that way, since you have been bitching at other guys here calling them racists.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Brnxhands said:


> Never said otherwise. Either way this thread is gay an emotions are flying. Never knew so many women followed boxing. You hear all kinda name calling in gyms, its a hard nosed sport.


You hear the shit Bumpy did with Premier last year?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Mexi-Box said:


> Right here. @MichiganWarrior, frankly real Mexicans would not hang out with your ass. Maybe you'll find comfort with Mexicans like @IsaL, but those aren't real Mexicans you fucking idiot.


Lol real mexicans get bitches. You cry cuz the white girls at your college wont touch your greasy stank ass.


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> Like I said come find me when Roach apologizes :hi: and *get your mind off Floyd's dick*


thats you stevie. trying so hard to be accepted. you'll never be accepted.


----------



## Medicine

Mexi-Box said:


> Right here. @MichiganWarrior, frankly real Mexicans would not hang out with your ass. Maybe you'll find comfort with Mexicans like @IsaL, but those aren't real Mexicans you fucking idiot.


If you new a bit about MichiganWarriors background, you would understand him a bit better...

He was born in portland , Oregon . He's American, His parents are White. he loves His White culture, he defends his traditions, he teaches them to his children, and he frequents the suburbs as often as he could. his grandfather unlike you is from Cincinnati, Ohio, same as Adrian Broner, therefore, that blood runs through him.

He has lived in MI, IL, OH, NY, and has been all over the U.S. multiple times.He has dated euros, black women, asian, South American, and especially Mexicans and transexuals.

He don't discriminate ethicities or race, but he will admit that he does avoid and dislike certain social cultures within the U.S., mainly racists of any ethnicity or race, and he loves the victim mentallity.

What else would you like to know about him, since you're so interested?


----------



## Brnxhands

Nah how is it? Bumpy knuckles is out there lol


Hands of Iron said:


> You hear the shit Bumpy did with Premier last year?


----------



## Mexi-Box

Zopilote said:


> As far as i know, Pocho is a term they call Chicanos.
> 
> Some people use it in a degratory way...which would be stupid if you are using it in that way, since you have been bitching at other guys here calling them racists.


Being racist against my own race? Is that possible. I'm calling them racist because they are getting offended by racism when they are racists themselves. That's all. Damn, all these motherfuckers are fake as fuck.


----------



## Yungboy

You guys are all boxing brothers, calm down.


----------



## IsaL

Medicine said:


> If you new a bit about MichiganWarriors background, you would understand him a bit better...
> 
> He was born in portland , Oregon . He's American, His parents are White. he loves His White culture, he defends his traditions, he teaches them to his children, and he frequents the suburbs as often as he could. his grandfather unlike you is from Cincinnati, Ohio, same as Adrian Broner, therefore, that blood runs through him.
> 
> He has lived in MI, IL, OH, NY, and has been all over the U.S. multiple times.He has dated euros, black women, asian, South American, and especially Mexicans and transexuals.
> 
> He don't discriminate ethicities or race, but he will admit that he does avoid and dislike certain social cultures within the U.S., mainly racists of any ethnicity or race, and he loves the victim mentallity.
> 
> What else would you like to know about him, since you're so interested?


:rofl:rofl

This thread doesn't stop giving! :lol:


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> thats you stevie. trying so hard to be accepted. you'll never be accepted.


Nope just making sure all of the cockroach swingers understand whats happening :deal


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Relentless said:


> thats you stevie. trying so hard to be accepted. you'll never be accepted.


Turbos a native. You dont get more rough than natives. Their women would whoop your sri lankan ass. Went to the wind river rez once and a mutherfucker was walkin a damn coyote on a leash.


----------



## bballchump11

Divi253 said:


> Stop making sense!!! :fire


my bad, I got to speak troll to these people :yep


----------



## Relentless

IsaL said:


> :rofl:rofl
> 
> This thread doesn't stop giving! :lol:


they're laughing at you not with you.

stupid american fuck.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Relentless said:


> thats you stevie. trying so hard to be accepted. you'll never be accepted.


Man, seriously. You're exposing everyone on here. These guys are all living in fucking la-la-land. Damn, it's hard to believe these people are actually real, humans.


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> Being racist against my own race? Is that possible. I'm calling them racist because they are getting offended by racism when they are racists themselves. That's all. Damn, all these motherfuckers are fake as fuck.


if You're a Mexican youre a self hating one. What proud Mexican strolls into this thread crying about Mayweather :rofl :rofl :rofl When did you move from the Island?


----------



## Relentless

MichiganWarrior said:


> Turbos a native. You dont get more rough than natives. Their women would whoop your sri lankan ass. Went to the wind river rez once and a mutherfucker was walkin a damn coyote on a leash.


natives? i've watched pocahontas those no electricity having motherfuckers can't do shit.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, seriously. You're exposing everyone on here. These guys are all living in fucking la-la-land. Damn, it's hard to believe these people are actually real, humans.


Every night you dream about a white girl touching your penis

Never gonna happen


----------



## turbotime

MichiganWarrior said:


> Turbos a native. You dont get more rough than natives. Their women would whoop your sri lankan ass. Went to the wind river rez once and a mutherfucker was walkin a damn coyote on a leash.


:yep


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> Nope just making sure all of the cockroach swingers understand whats happening :deal


by sucking the dick of every black poster on the thread? keep going brah.


----------



## IsaL

turbotime said:


> if You're a Mexican youre a self hating one. What proud Mexican strolls into this thread crying about Mayweather :rofl :rofl :rofl When did you move from the Island?


You couple that with him defending Roach who proved to be a bigot.

I still highly doubt he's Mexican.


----------



## Mexi-Box

turbotime said:


> Nope just making sure all of the cockroach swingers understand whats happening :deal


Long been passed Roach. It's about double standards and people being fake as fuck. Dude, you are one of the fakest motherfuckers on this forum. As @Relentless said, you won't be accepted you fucking idiot. You are like a poodle who is looking for the attention of his master. Frankly, turbotime, I feel more sorry for you than mad. Dude, your life must be shit trying to find approval from all these fake motherfuckers on this forum.


----------



## Zopilote

Relentless said:


> natives? i've watched pocahontas those no electricity having motherfuckers can't do shit.


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Relentless

MichiganWarrior said:


> Every night you dream about a white girl touching your penis
> 
> Never gonna happen


just coz you slept in the same bed as your mother don't mean you've 'slept' with a white woman.


----------



## turbotime

IsaL said:


> You couple that with him defending Roach who proved to be a bigot.
> 
> I still highly doubt he's Mexican.


Gets more upset at me typing Flip than he does Roach pushing and shouting Fucking Mexican mother fuckers :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box

turbotime said:


> if You're a Mexican youre a self hating one. What proud Mexican strolls into this thread crying about Mayweather :rofl :rofl :rofl When did you move from the Island?


LMFAO if you think any real Mexican likes Mayweather. Dude, just stop. You've been hanging around with these Oscar De la Hoya type Mexicans like IsaL too fucking long. There are no real fucking Mexicans in either forum.


----------



## gyllespie

Can't stand it when people cry about Roach getting hit. He does have a disease but unlike Ali it doesn't really hinder him from defending himself and/or hurting people with his fists. I've seen fairly recent video footage of him punching. The guy can still throw. He's a former pro boxer therefore his hands are still considered dangerous weapons. It's like if the Incredible Hulk was in a wheelchair he'd still be able to deflect bullets and able to crush regular civilians with his hands. It'd just slow down his killing rate, that's all.


----------



## IsaL

Mexi-Box said:


> Long been passed Roach. It's about double standards and people being fake as fuck. Dude, you are one of the fakest motherfuckers on this forum. As @*Relentless* said, you won't be accepted you fucking idiot. You are like a poodle who is looking for the attention of his master. Frankly, turbotime, I feel more sorry for you than mad. Dude, your life must be shit trying to find approval from all these fake motherfuckers on this forum.


You're getting pretty boring now.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

MichiganWarrior said:


> Turbos a native. You dont get more rough than natives. Their women would whoop your sri lankan ass. Went to the wind river rez once and a mutherfucker was walkin a damn coyote on a leash.


They are called Indians.. you stupid White Boy.

Not 'Natives'.


----------



## Brnxhands

This should be the official talk shit about other races thread. Just sticky it. People talk about race shit in every thread so just make this a place where people vent that shit.


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> LMFAO if you think any real Mexican likes Mayweather. Dude, just stop. You've been hanging around with these Oscar De la Hoya type Mexicans like IsaL too fucking long. There are no real fucking Mexicans in either forum.


So what are you crying about?

Where is your toughman "I don't care" stance?


----------



## ~Cellzki~

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, seriously. You're exposing everyone on here. These guys are all living in fucking la-la-land. Damn, it's hard to believe these people are actually real, humans.


lol get off Relentless dick, Fili-box


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Relentless said:


> just coz you slept in the same bed as your mother don't mean you've 'slept' with a white woman.


Nicca didnt mrjoe give your momma the rompe toto?


----------



## Mexi-Box

IsaL said:


> You couple that with him defending Roach who proved to be a bigot.
> 
> I still highly doubt he's Mexican.


Well, I don't have to doubt you're Mexican, you aren't fucking Mexican. Self-hating ass motherfucker.


----------



## IsaL

turbotime said:


> Gets more upset at me typing Flip than he does Roach pushing and shouting Fucking Mexican mother fuckers :lol:


Exactly!


----------



## FelixTrinidad

gyllespie said:


> Can't stand it when people cry about Roach getting hit. He does have a disease but unlike Ali it doesn't really hinder him from defending himself and/or hurting people with his fists. I've seen fairly recent video footage of him punching. The guy can still throw. He's a former pro boxer therefore his hands are still considered dangerous weapons. *It's like if the Incredible Hulk was in a wheelchair he'd still be able to deflect bullets and able to crush regular civilians with his hands. It'd just slow down his killing rate*, that's all.


Did you just compare Roach's cripple ass to the Incredible Hulk? Roach can't defend himself for shit dude.


----------



## Mexi-Box

~Cellzki~ said:


> lol get off Relentless dick, Fili-box


You're like the pet Chihuahua for this forum. Fuck-off.


----------



## Zopilote

Mexi-Box said:


> LMFAO if you think any real Mexican likes Mayweather. Dude, just stop. You've been hanging around with these Oscar De la Hoya type Mexicans like IsaL too fucking long. There are no real fucking Mexicans in either forum.


Nacho Beristain is a fan of Mayweather (a bigger fan of Hopkins tho). Is he NOT a real Mexican now?


----------



## Medicine

Yungboy said:


> You guys are all boxing brothers, calm down.


Im not too sure if these people are really my brothers....My real brother I have not seen in years, his story is a sad one..

He was born in Hamburg, Germany. He's American, His parents are Columbian drug lords. he loves His Italian culture, he defends his traditions, he teaches them to his dobermans, and he frequents Gay clubs as often as he could. his grandfather unlike you is from California, same as Kim Kardashian, therefore, that blood runs through him.

He has lived in Peru, Greece, Greenland, Nigeria and has been all over the U.S. multiple times.He has dated euros, black women, asian, South American, and especially Mexican males dressed up like woman.

He don't discriminate ethicities or race, but he will admit that he does like the BBC and dislike certain social cultures within the U.S., mainly conservatives of any ethnicity or race, and he despises vagina.

What else would you like to know about him, since you're so interested?


----------



## Relentless

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nicca didnt mrjoe give your momma the rompe toto?


i hear his wife is white.... is he your daddy?:huh


----------



## bballchump11

APOLLO said:


> :rofl
> 
> Ouch


:lol: I'm sorry that you guys have to claim him. He's like the brotha's Medicine :rofl


----------



## Zopilote

~Cellzki~ said:


> lol get off Relentless dick, Fili-box


:lol:


----------



## ~Cellzki~

Mexi-Box said:


> You're like the pet Chihuahua for this forum. Fuck-off.


jajajajajaja


----------



## IsaL

Mexi-Box said:


> Well, I don't have to doubt you're Mexican, you aren't fucking Mexican. Self-hating ass motherfucker.


Let's engage in a civil debate regarding your accusations of me being a "self-hating Mexican". I'm intrigued to understand your perspective in regards to how a "real Mexican" should be.

What makes you believe that I dislike my Mexican background?


----------



## turbotime

FelixTrinidad said:


> Did you just compare Roach's cripple ass to the Incredible Hulk? Roach can't defend himself for shit dude.


Roach isn't crippled. If he was crippled he'd have been on the ground instead of crying for arrests and spouting bigotry


----------



## MichiganWarrior

FelixTrinidad said:


> They are called Indians.. you stupid White Boy.
> 
> Not 'Natives'.


They call themselves "natives" you trash. Only nicca on esb that got banned for being ugly


----------



## Relentless

Zopilote said:


> Nacho Beristain is a fan of Mayweather (a bigger fan of Hopkins tho). Is he NOT a real Mexican now?


yeah i bet nacho never calls them n****rs :rofl

Nacho old school i know that motherfucker drops N bombs left right and center in espanol


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Relentless said:


> i hear his wife is white.... is he your daddy?:huh


Maybe. Atleast my daddy didnt die of a heroin overdose at the back of a 7/11


----------



## Mexi-Box

turbotime said:


> So what are you crying about?
> 
> Where is your toughman "I don't care" stance?


Shit, I don't fucking care. None of that shit had anything to do with me, but it seems that you little bitches here get so offended that you started shit with me. Now that you guys made this conversation about me, I'm not about to lay back and take shit from you fake-ass motherfuckers. I'm not the type to just lay-back and your boy Stevenson. He really liked quitting when he was getting his shit pushed in by GGG, right? He got dicked and quit like a bitch.


----------



## Zopilote

Relentless said:


> yeah i bet nacho never calls them n****rs :rofl
> 
> Nacho old school i know that motherfucker drops N bombs left right and center in espanol


:lol:

i wouldn't put it past Nacho to be totally honest.

Dude is cold.


----------



## Relentless

MichiganWarrior said:


> Maybe. Atleast my daddy didnt die of a heroin overdose at the back of a 7/11


instead he got lynched by your mothers klansmen brothers?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Relentless said:


> instead he got lynched by your mothers klansmen brothers?


Nah he's mrjoe amd he fuckrd your mother in your room on top of your haji robe


----------



## Mexi-Box

Zopilote said:


> Nacho Beristain is a fan of Mayweather (a bigger fan of Hopkins tho). Is he NOT a real Mexican now?


LMFAO, if you actually believe the media version of Beristain. Dude, as I said, these forums are too full of naive chicanos.


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> Shit, I don't fucking care. None of that shit had anything to do with me, but it seems that you little bitches here get so offended that you started shit with me. Now that you guys made this conversation about me, I'm not about to lay back and take shit from you fake-ass motherfuckers. I'm not the type to just lay-back and your boy Stevenson. He really liked quitting when he was getting his shit pushed in by GGG, right? He got dicked and quit like a bitch.


Golovkin is my boy you stupid fuck atsch

Stop exposing your bigotry :deal


----------



## Zopilote

:rofl @ what this thread has turned into.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Math Question:

If you combine Michigan Warrior and Andre Ward: What % Black do you have?

A-25%
B-50%
C-100%
D-0%


----------



## MichiganWarrior

FelixTrinidad said:


> Math Question:
> 
> If you combine Michigan Warrior and Andre Ward: What % Black do you have?


The same cuz we're both half irish. Now go get your shine box ugly.


----------



## Zopilote

Mexi-Box said:


> LMFAO, if you actually believe the media version of Beristain. Dude, as I said, these forums are too full of naive chicanos.


Yeah ok.

I guess "real Mexicans" can't appreciate good boxing skills.

If thats the case, then ill proudly say im NOT a "real" Mexican.


----------



## Relentless

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nah he's mrjoe amd he fuckrd your mother in your room on top of your haji robe


Mr joe must really be giving patricia the D.

why else would you ride his dick so hard when he aint even here?


----------



## FelixTrinidad

MichiganWarrior said:


> The same cuz we're both half irish. Now go get your shine box ugly.


So what %? It's a simple math question.


----------



## IsaL

~Cellzki~ said:


> lol get off Relentless dick, *Fili-box*


:yep


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Relentless said:


> Mr joe must really be giving patricia the D.
> 
> why else would you ride his dick so hard when he aint even here?


Who the fucks patricia? That your moms "western" name?

Mrjoe given Patrikomapopo Ubbayidd the D?


----------



## bballchump11

turbotime said:


> "Make Me Leave!! Make Me Leave!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's crippled though :cry





~Cellzki~ said:


> lol get off Relentless dick, Fili-box





~Cellzki~ said:


> jajajajajaja


:rofl holy shit man


----------



## Relentless

MichiganWarrior said:


> Who the fucks patricia? That your moms "western" name?
> 
> Mrjoe given Patrikomapopo Ubbayidd the D?


patricia the rape victim, ya know your momma?

Patrikomapopo Ubbayidd? why have you give your mother an african name? bitch is white.


----------



## Mexi-Box

IsaL said:


> Let's engage in a civil debate regarding your accusations of me being a "self-hating Mexican". I'm intrigued to understand your perspective in regards to how a "real Mexican" should be.
> 
> What makes you believe that I dislike my Mexican background?


Dude, go back to that shit you post in the lounge. We don't vote for Republicans and all that bullshit you were talking about. Dude, all the "Mexicans" on these forums are fucking naive chicanos who have never hung out with a real Mexican in their life. Since this is a BOXING FORUM, I've never wanted to express how not real Mexican you people are, but now that you've started ass-licking Bball and attacking me, that shit can come out. It isn't like I'm telling you this because you pissed me off. I've always fucking known with all that white-bread, anti-Mexican loving bullshit you type.


----------



## Medicine

Zopilote said:


> :rofl @ what this thread has turned into.


If you new about this threads background a bit more then you would understand why it has turned out to be what it is now...

It was born in Yuma, AZ. It's American, it's parents are Mexican. It loves it's Mexican culture, it defends it's traditions, it teaches them to its children, and it frequents Mexico as often as it could. It's grandfather unlike you is from Chihuahua, Taurumara, same as Daniel Ponce De Leon, therefore, that blood runs through it.

It has lived in CA, TN, UT, AZ, ad has been all over the U.S. multiple times.It has dated euros, black women, asian, South American, and especially Mexicans and transexuals.

It don't discriminate ethicities or race, but it will admit that it does avoid and dislike certain social cultures within the U.S., mainly racists of any ethnicity or race, and it despises the victim mentallity.

What else would you like to know about it, since you're so interested?


----------



## IsaL

:rofl

This thread delivered. :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Mexi-Box said:


> Dude, go back to that shit you post in the lounge. We don't vote for Republicans and all that bullshit you were talking about. Dude, all the "Mexicans" on these forums are fucking naive chicanos who have never hung out with a real Mexican in their life. Since this is a BOXING FORUM, I've never wanted to express how not real Mexican you people are, but now that you've started ass-licking Bball and attacking me, that shit can come out. It isn't like I'm telling you this because you pissed me off. I've always fucking known with all that white-bread, anti-Mexican loving bullshit you type.


How you gonna call him white bread when you told everyone on esb you was depressed and gonna commit suicide cuz you never kissed a white girl


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> Dude, go back to that shit you post in the lounge. We don't vote for Republicans and all that bullshit you were talking about. Dude, all the "Mexicans" on these forums are fucking naive chicanos who have never hung out with a real Mexican in their life. Since this is a BOXING FORUM, I've never wanted to express how not real Mexican you people are, but now that you've started ass-licking Bball and attacking me, that shit can come out. It isn't like I'm telling you this because you pissed me off. I've always fucking known with all that white-bread, anti-Mexican loving bullshit you type.


No need to be a bigot now :nono


----------



## bballchump11

Mexi-Box said:


> Dude, go back to that shit you post in the lounge. We don't vote for Republicans and all that bullshit you were talking about. Dude, all the "Mexicans" on these forums are fucking naive chicanos who have never hung out with a real Mexican in their life. Since this is a BOXING FORUM, I've never wanted to express how not real Mexican you people are, but now that you've started ass-licking Bball and attacking me, that shit can come out. It isn't like I'm telling you this because you pissed me off. I've always fucking known with all that white-bread, anti-Mexican loving bullshit you type.


Look at this pinoy trying to tell full bred Mexican on how to be Mexican :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box

Zopilote said:


> Yeah ok.
> 
> I guess "real Mexicans" can't appreciate good boxing skills.
> 
> If thats the case, then ill proudly say im NOT a "real" Mexican.


I'm trying to be real nice with you chicanos because I don't like to start shit, but dude, you don't have to say. I already knew the lot of you aren't full-on-Mexicans. It's very easy to fucking see that shit. As I said, this forum is just so fake.


----------



## turbotime

MichiganWarrior said:


> How you gonna call him white bread when you told everyone on esb you was depressed and gonna commit suicide cuz you never kissed a white girl


:rofl :rofl


----------



## Zopilote

MichiganWarrior said:


> How you gonna call him white bread when you told everyone on esb you was depressed and gonna commit suicide cuz you never kissed a white girl


atsch

This is what "Real" Mexicans are suppose to be like according to him?

Pobre pendejo.


----------



## Brnxhands

This thread is almost as funny as that amir khan dick beating thread


----------



## bballchump11

MichiganWarrior said:


> How you gonna call him white bread when you told everyone on esb you was depressed and gonna commit suicide cuz you never kissed a white girl


:rofl Mas puto


----------



## Mexi-Box

bballchump11 said:


> Look at this pinoy trying to tell full bred Mexican on how to be Mexican :lol:


HAHAH, what would you know about being Mexican now? Hell, you are the one that doesn't even know a real black-man with you defending your lover @MichiganWarrior. The guy is a fucking satire. He's actually a white-dude that invented an over-the-top persona to make fun of your race. Dude, this forum is in la-la-land.


----------



## Mexi-Box

MichiganWarrior said:


> How you gonna call him white bread when you told everyone on esb you was depressed and gonna commit suicide cuz you never kissed a white girl


Nice making up lies, dude. It's your profession right, you fake ass fuck?


----------



## dodong

turbotime said:


> It's actually Filipino in describing their people.
> 
> Flip isn't a racial slur what the hell? I'd be more offended by Pactard, personally :lol:


it all depend on the context and tone. freddy was in the heat of an argument/fight. floyd was sitting down with a bunch of his friends "joking" around. do you see the difference??


----------



## IsaL

Mexi-Box said:


> Dude, go back to that shit you post in the lounge. We don't vote for Republicans and all that bullshit you were talking about. Dude, all the "Mexicans" on these forums are fucking naive chicanos who have never hung out with a real Mexican in their life. Since this is a BOXING FORUM, I've never wanted to express how not real Mexican you people are, but now that you've started ass-licking Bball and attacking me, that shit can come out. It isn't like I'm telling you this because you pissed me off. I've always fucking known with all that white-bread, anti-Mexican loving bullshit you type.


Interesting. What is your definition of a "real Mexican"?

If "real Mexicans" don't ever vote Republican, then what is it that they do vote?

Can a real Mexican be a U.S. Citizen? If not, is that why you're saying a "real Mexican" would never "VOTE" republican, because it is illegal for them to do so according to the constitution?

Do "real Mexicans" have to blindly LOVE everything that comes out of Mexico, including their corrupt governement, cartels, and child trafficking?

What if a "real Mexican" decides to think for himself, and does not follow the consensus, he his "real mexican" license revoked?

But on a serious not, what is YOUR definition of a "REAL MEXICAN"?


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> HAHAH, what would you know about being Mexican now? Hell, you are the one that doesn't even know a real black-man with you defending your lover @MichiganWarrior. The guy is a fucking satire. He's actually a white-dude that invented an over-the-top persona to make fun of your race. Dude, this forum is in la-la-land.


If you don't like it go back to Pacland. No need to self hate, bro


----------



## bballchump11

Mexi-Box said:


> HAHAH, what would you know about being Mexican now? Hell, you are the one that doesn't even know a real black-man with you defending your lover @MichiganWarrior. The guy is a fucking satire. He's actually a white-dude that invented an over-the-top persona to make fun of your race. Dude, this forum is in la-la-land.


I bet I've seen more Mexicans today at my college here in Georgia than you've seen at your internet cafe :lol: 
and MichiganWarrior is as black as Fredrick Douglas, Andre Ward and Barack Obama


----------



## IsaL

MichiganWarrior said:


> How you gonna call him white bread when you told everyone on esb you was depressed and gonna commit suicide cuz you never kissed a white girl


:rofl Holy crap!


----------



## ~Cellzki~

MichiganWarrior said:


> How you gonna call him white bread when you told everyone on esb you was depressed and gonna commit suicide cuz you never kissed a white girl


lmaoo


----------



## turbotime

dodong said:


> it all depend on the context and tone. freddy was in the heat of an argument/fight. floyd was sitting down with a bunch of his friends "joking" around. do you see the difference??


I said both were bigot comments.

Being an angry bigot is no less of a bigot. And I really only said Flip because my phone kept fucking up spelling Filipino, but i'd usually just call you guys pactards then all of a sudden I'm banned :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box

IsaL said:


> Interesting. What is your definition of a "real Mexican"?
> 
> If "real Mexicans" don't ever vote Republican, then what is it that they do vote?
> 
> Can a real Mexican be a U.S. Citizen? If not, is that why you're saying a "real Mexican" would never "VOTE" republican, because it is illegal for them to do so according to the constitution?
> 
> Do "real Mexicans" have to blindly LOVE everything that comes out of Mexico, including their corrupt governement, cartels, and child trafficking?
> 
> What if a "real Mexican" decides to think for himself, and does not follow the consensus, he his "real mexican" license revoked?
> 
> But on a serious not, what is YOUR definition of a "REAL MEXICAN"?


We don't vote. I'm a Mexican who got his papers fixed. We sure as hell wouldn't vote Republican if we ever did vote, though. A real Mexican is not you, all I can tell you.


----------



## Zopilote

IsaL said:


> Interesting. What is your definition of a "real Mexican"?
> 
> If "real Mexicans" don't ever vote Republican, then what is it that they do vote?
> 
> Can a real Mexican be a U.S. Citizen? If not, is that why you're saying a "real Mexican" would never "VOTE" republican, because it is illegal for them to do so according to the constitution?
> 
> Do "real Mexicans" have to blindly LOVE everything that comes out of Mexico, including their corrupt governement, cartels, and child trafficking?
> 
> What if a "real Mexican" decides to think for himself, and does not follow the consensus, he his "real mexican" license revoked?
> 
> But on a serious not, what is YOUR definition of a "REAL MEXICAN"?


:deal


----------



## Mexi-Box

turbotime said:


> I said both were bigot comments.
> 
> Being an angry bigot is no less of a bigot. And I really only said Flip because my phone kept fucking up spelling Filipino, but i'd usually just call you guys pactards then all of a sudden I'm banned :lol:


You're so fake. You're already apologizing. What happened to the tough-guy (it's not racist), stance? You won't ever be accepted, turbo, you're this forum's lap dog you bitch. Grow a fucking pair, be a man and defend your stance.


----------



## IsaL

Mexi-Box said:


> HAHAH, what would you know about being Mexican now? Hell, you are the one that doesn't even know a real black-man with you defending your lover @*MichiganWarrior*. The guy is a fucking satire. He's actually a white-dude that invented an over-the-top persona to make fun of your race. Dude, this forum is in la-la-land.


You should know a lot about that.

Sort-a like a Philipino using a useername affiliated with a Mexican term to pass himself as a Mexican, but needs google translate to converse in spanish, and flips out when Turbotime uses the ter, "flip" to describe a Philipino? :yep


----------



## Relentless

a lot of dick riding going on in this circle jerk.

grown ass men all kissing each others asses. bet all these guys would have sex if they were in the same room right now.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Zopilote said:


> :deal


Seriously, Zopilote, you guys are making me laugh. Fucking chicanos thinking they are Mexicans until a real Mexican gives them the realization. Hell, fucking @Relentless understood it better than your ass. Holy shit, if this is not the most embarassing thing ever.


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> You're so fake. You're already apologizing. What happened to the tough-guy (it's not racist), stance? You won't ever be accepted, turbo, you're this forum's lap dog you bitch. Grow a fucking pair, be a man and defend your stance.


Apologizing for what? I said I got banned because I spelled Flip. It's not racist :lol:

But your PI ass is getting all crying again :rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Relentless said:


> a lot of dick riding going on in this circle jerk.
> 
> grown ass men all kissing each others asses. bet all these guys would have sex if they were in the same room right now.


You just mad the only one on your dick is that ugly ass dominican felixtrinidad and the border jumper who cant speak spanish and gets laughed at by white girls


----------



## bballchump11

Relentless said:


> a lot of dick riding going on in this circle jerk.
> 
> grown ass men all kissing each others asses. bet all these guys would have sex if they were in the same room right now.


and as you say that Fili-Box is offering to jack you off :deal
|
|
V


Mexi-Box said:


> Seriously, Zopilote, you guys are making me laugh. Fucking chicanos thinking they are Mexicans until a real Mexican gives them the realization. Hell, fucking @Relentless understood it better than your ass. Holy shit, if this is not the most embarassing thing ever.


----------



## Mexi-Box

IsaL said:


> You should know a lot about that.
> 
> Sort-a like a Philipino using a useername affiliated with a Mexican term to pass himself as a Mexican, but needs google translate to converse in spanish, and flips out when Turbotime uses the ter, "flip" to describe a Philipino? :yep


Yeah, nice lie there. You do know that people who aren't Mexican wouldn't use the term pocho right? A Filipino wouldn't know what the hell that means, but since you are a fake ass Mexican, I'm glad that you think I'm Filipino. Your thought as to what a real Mexican is sure as hell isn't right.


----------



## IsaL

You're an old joke Mexi-Box. You've been exposed as simple and a pinoy by almost everyone you argued with here, including the couple "Mexicans" Zopilote and yours truly.


----------



## Mexi-Box

bballchump11 said:


> and as you say that Fili-Box is offering to jack you off :deal
> |
> |
> V


I said how embarassing it is that someone who isn't Mexican knows more about our race than they do. Damn, chump, you straight stupid.


----------



## Zopilote

Mexi-Box said:


> Seriously, Zopilote, you guys are making me laugh. Fucking chicanos thinking they are Mexicans until a real Mexican gives them the realization. Hell, fucking @Relentless understood it better than your ass. Holy shit, if this is not the most embarassing thing ever.


Actually, you are sounding alot like those dumbass brown pride chicanos with this whole "Real Mexican' bullshit talk you keep on doing.

Call me a chicano all you want, like i give two shits...But just remember that this Chicano has forgotten more about Mexican Boxing (and Boxing in general) than your pathetic "Real Mexican" ass will ever know. :deal


----------



## FelixTrinidad

MichiganWarrior said:


> You just mad the only one on your dick is that ugly ass dominican felixtrinidad.


:lol: Shut the fuck up White Boy.. before I rip out your dick and feed it to your whore mom.
You stupid Kermit the Frog looking piece of shit living your fantasies through actual Blacks.

You and I both know you are White.. you were actually in LA that day... I'm not gonna tell shit because I don't reveal real life incidents.. but you and I both know you are a White Boy.... at least I'm not White White.. you look Vanilla.


----------



## Medicine

bballchump11 said:


> Look at this pinoy trying to tell full bred Mexican on how to be Mexican :lol:


BBallChump is the master of mexicanness.... His background tells it all

BBallchump11 was born in west Philadelphia,he would spend many days playing basketball at the playground
He used to cut school to shoot hoops,but most of the time he would just relax a bit
one day a couple of african american flash mobbers showed up and caused a bit of problems in the living area..
he got in a fight, so his mother sent him to live with his aunt in california
He asked his mom everyday to not send him but she packed his bag anyway, he grabbed his walkman and had to get on the plane
While sitting in first class he drank some orange juice out of a wine glass 
and decided this is what it might be like to live in Bel Air and it wont be so bad
BBallchump was one cool cat and wondered if these snobs in bel air would be ready for him
After he got off the plane he saw a guy with a sign with his name on it,
being is that he was uneducated he thought the limo driver was a cop and ran away, He flagged down a cab and got in
he took a liking to the dice hanging from the rear view mirror
He got to the house around 7.....the cab driver smelled bad so he was happy to get out of that cab
he went in the house and sat in the chair and pretended it was a kings throne.


----------



## Mexi-Box

IsaL said:


> You're an old joke Mexi-Box. You've been exposed as simple and a pinoy by almost everyone you argued with here, including the couple "Mexicans" Zopilote and yours truly.


Like who? Your lap-dog Turbotime, bballchump who is a fucking apologist, MichiganWarrior, Zopilote, and Cellzki. You guys are the fakest, most disgraceful motherfuckers on this forum. I'm not worried, man. You guys are fucking insignifcant. What happened to your ESB? Oh, yeah, you were fired for being a little bitch and having your wife suck another dude's dick.


----------



## bballchump11

Medicine said:


> BBallChump is the master of mexicanness.... His background tells it all
> 
> BBallchump11 was born in west Philadelphia,he would spend many days playing basketball at the playground
> He used to cut school to shoot hoops,but most of the time he would just relax a bit
> one day a couple of african american flash mobbers showed up and caused a bit of problems in the living area..
> he got in a fight, so his mother sent him to live with his aunt in california
> He asked his mom everyday to not send him but she packed his bag anyway, he grabbed his walkman and had to get on the plane
> While sitting in first class he drank some orange juice out of a wine glass
> and decided this is what it might be like to live in Bel Air and it wont be so bad
> BBallchump was one cool cat and wondered if these snobs in bel air would be ready for him
> After he got off the plane he saw a guy with a sign with his name on it,
> being is that he was uneducated he thought the limo driver was a cop and ran away, He flagged down a cab and got in
> he took a liking to the dice hanging from the rear view mirror
> He got to the house around 7.....the cab driver smelled bad so he was happy to get out of that cab
> he went in the house and sat in the chair and pretended it was a kings throne.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

FelixTrinidad said:


> :lol: Shut the fuck up White Boy.. before I rip out your dick and feed it to your whore mom.
> You stupid Kermit the Frog looking piece of shit living your fantasies through actual Blacks.
> 
> You and I both know you are White.. you were actually in LA that day... I'm not gonna tell shit because I don't reveal real life incidents.. but you and I both know you are a White Boy.... at least I'm not White White.. you look Vanilla.


Lmao pepe is mad. What you gonna do pepe. Jump out at me from behind a corner and scare me with your ugly face.

Better chill before i tell the mods youre using your picture as your avatar and they ban you again


----------



## rjjfan

Going back to the original premise, does anyone really believe Roach is racist when his gym is full of Mexicans, Asians, Blacks, etc?


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Hey MichiganWarrior.. if you are really Black.

Can you reply to me without using Goggle Translate mother fucker?

'You ain't shit to me son, but y'all y'all know ment I meant? Y'all son y'all hell nah.. roll deep.. deep dawg. Thug Mansion. Rims. Y'all Hell nah. Tupac. Iverson son. Grits or Cornbread.. fuk Sam L Jackson motherfucker. Snakes on a plane. Shitizzle #Hashtag . KOBE. Denzel.. we don't checkers we chess. MESSAGE. Boyz in the hood don't be a menace while drinking your juice.. Gin and Juice. Y'all '"

I was gonna make spelling errors on purpose but let's see what you get from using Goggle Translate...(which you will use anyways)


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> Like who? Your lap-dog Turbotime, bballchump who is a fucking apologist, MichiganWarrior, Zopilote, and Cellzki. You guys are the fakest, most disgraceful motherfuckers on this forum. I'm not worried, man. You guys are fucking insignifcant. What happened to your ESB? Oh, yeah, you were fired for being a little bitch and having your wife suck another dude's dick.


:deal http://forum.philboxing.com/ucp.php?mode=register

Why are you scared? I bet that "Is Pac a demi-god?" thread in there was made by you isn't it


----------



## Mexi-Box

Zopilote said:


> Actually, you are sounding alot like those dumbass brown pride chicanos with this whole "Real Mexican' bullshit talk you keep on doing.
> 
> Call me a chicano all you want, like i give two shits...But just remember that this Chicano has *forgotten* more about Mexican Boxing (and Boxing in general) than your pathetic "Real Mexican" ass will ever know. :deal


Oh, wow, nice come-back, pocho. Dude, go back to only being a Mexican when "Cinco de Mayo" hits like all the rest you fucking self-hating pochos. And yeah, you sure as hell have forgotten about Mexican boxing because you aren't fucking Mexican.


----------



## bballchump11

Mexi-Box said:


> Like who? Your lap-dog Turbotime, bballchump who is a fucking apologist, MichiganWarrior, Zopilote, and Cellzki. You guys are the fakest, most disgraceful motherfuckers on this forum. I'm not worried, man. You guys are fucking insignifcant. What happened to your ESB? Oh, yeah, you were fired for being a little bitch and having your wife suck another dude's dick.


Damn man, you sound sad 

Maybe this will make you feel better






I found the video of you at Dodong's house


----------



## FelixTrinidad

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao pepe is mad. What you gonna do pepe. Jump out at me from behind a corner and scare me with your ugly face.
> 
> Better chill before i tell the mods youre using your picture as your avatar and they ban you again


ROFL.. you getting all agitaed and shit because I started speaking to you in Ebonics.. which you don't know how to speak.
:lol: Every true Afro-Hood Dog know Ebonics and you don't.

'Grits and Kobe ya'll meant somethin blinged out rims'
Agree or disagree white boy.
Let's see if you know ebonics.


----------



## Zopilote

Mexi-Box said:


> Oh, wow, nice come-back, pocho. Dude, go back to only being a Mexican when "Cinco de Mayo" hits like all the rest you fucking self-hating pochos. And yeah, you sure as hell have forgotten about Mexican boxing because you aren't fucking Mexican.


Oh wow you called me a Pocho...even better comeback.

and yeah, that last comment of mine really did go over your head...just like a true pendejo.


----------



## Mexi-Box

FelixTrinidad said:


> Hey MichiganWarrior.. if you are really Black.
> 
> Can you reply to me without using Goggle Translate mother fucker?
> 
> 'You ain't shit to me son, but y'all y'all know ment I meant? Y'all son y'all hell nah.. roll deep.. deep dawg. Thug Mansion. Rims. Y'all Hell nah. Tupac. Iverson son. Grits or Cornbread.. fuk Sam L Jackson motherfucker. Snakes on a plane. Shitizzle #Hashtag . KOBE. Denzel.. we don't checkers we chess. MESSAGE. Boyz in the hood don't be a menace while drinking your juice.. Gin and Juice. Y'all '"
> 
> I was gonna make spelling errors on purpose but let's see what you get from using Goggle Translate...(which you will use anyways)


HAHAHAH! This is @IsaL to a fucking "T." See that @IsaL? @Medicine and Felix both showing you how stupid you fucking sound. Holy shit, you are a fucking retard, if you think these people are your friends.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Lmao mexi-box hate chicanos

***** be rockin cowboy boots and ciwboy hates to class and be mad cuz the chicanos in fitted caps take all the white women.


----------



## dodong

i can see/understand mex posters getting offended but the non mex flomos being all upset and offended.....get real. :lol:


----------



## Relentless

MichiganWarrior said:


> You just mad the only one on your dick is that ugly ass dominican felixtrinidad and the border jumper who cant speak spanish and gets laughed at by white girls


did i tell you about the time your daddy was on my dick? I mean i aint no **** or nuttin but this dude offered to suck my dick for a dollar and you know what they say a blow job is a blow job and it aint gay if you're receiving it.

so i pay the ugly ashy gorilla lookin mofo a dollar and he starts off by circling his tongue around the neck of my caramel brown thunder until he reaches the top and flicks his tongue at my japs eye like a pro-fessional, he then furiously puts it all in his mouth, goes down his throat, poking his tonsils making himself gag, he keeps going at it hard but being a hetero sexual male i just can't ejaculate so he pulls his wal mart boxers down and offers me his ass.... to be continued...


----------



## FelixTrinidad

[email protected] Michigan Warrior.

Please don't make me show that shit of you at LA Gym last Summer and getting punked by actual black guys 

"It's just a joke dudes calm down it's just a joke dudes' rofl
:lol:


----------



## bballchump11

I bet Fili-Box isn't even rooting for Rios


----------



## Mexi-Box

FelixTrinidad said:


> [email protected] Michigan Warrior.
> 
> Please don't make me show that shit of you at LA Gym last Summer and getting punked by actual black guys
> 
> "It's just a joke dudes calm down it's just a joke dudes' rofl
> :lol:


HAHAHAH! Holy shit, that sounds like someone @MichiganWarrior would do.


----------



## IsaL

Mexi-Box said:


> Like who? Your lap-dog Turbotime, bballchump who is a fucking apologist, MichiganWarrior, Zopilote, and Cellzki. You guys are the fakest, most disgraceful motherfuckers on this forum. I'm not worried, man. You guys are fucking insignifcant. What happened to your ESB? Oh, yeah, you were fired for being a little bitch and having your wife suck another dude's dick.


Again, was never a mod at ESB. As far as my personal life, if you're so interested, I am better now than I have ever been in my life. I'm enjoying life the way I want to, and despite my challenges, I am very happy how things have worked out.

All those guys you've mentioned, with maybe the exception of Michigan Warrior have shown to have sense, and a capacity to engage in intelligent and fluid debates UNLIKE you.

You're a clown bro.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Brnxhands said:


> Nah how is it? Bumpy knuckles is out there lol


Certified hot shit. Prem hasn't fell off by an inch since the 1990s :lol: Freddie's mic presence and charisma are enough






Wanting to make a new Toney HL with one of his instrumentals, a lot to choose from though.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao mexi-box hate chicanos
> 
> ***** be rockin cowboy boots and ciwboy hates to class and be mad cuz the chicanos in fitted caps take all the white women.


Why didn't you spar that guy down in LA though? You know what I'm talking about you fucking poser. 
'My hand's injured' rofl..

That guy was the WORST guy in our gym too. I punked him every day.. and you were even scared shitless of him.. Come down to LA again, this time we'll find a 10 year old for you to fight. rofl.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

bballchump11 said:


> I bet Fili-Box isn't even rooting for Rios


Lmao. He dont like chicanos. Bet this ***** listens to kenny chesney


----------



## Zopilote

bballchump11 said:


> I bet Fili-Box isn't even rooting for Rios


Actually now that you mention all this...I do remember Fili-Box calling Marquez a bitch for not giving Napquiao another rematch a while back...Shit is really starting to make sense now. :yep


----------



## turbotime

dodong said:


> i can see/understand mex posters getting offended but the non mex flomos being all upset and offended.....get real. :lol:


mexi box ain't mexican :lol:


----------



## Relentless

IsaL said:


> Again, was never a mod at ESB. As far as my personal life, if you're so interested, I am better now than I have ever been in my life. I'm enjoying life the way I want to, and despite my challenges, I am very happy how things have worked out.
> 
> All those guys you've mentioned, with maybe the exception of Michigan Warrior have shown to have sense, and a capacity to engage in intelligent and fluid debates UNLIKE you.
> 
> You're a clown bro.


Translation: "I've come to accept my wife is sucking another mans cock and my children calling that man they're daddy... I also know my daughters receiving the D from the same guy but I'm happy"


----------



## turbotime

Zopilote said:


> Actually now that you mention all this...I do remember Fili-Box calling Marquez a bitch for not giving Napquiao another rematch a while back...Shit is really starting to make sense now. :yep


Self-hatin' ??

don't know why @dodong is on his side. :-(


----------



## bballchump11

dodong said:


> i can see/understand mex posters getting offended but the non mex flomos being all upset and offended.....get real. :lol:


I got close friends who are Columbian and Mexican. We're diverse in the US


----------



## Mexi-Box

IsaL said:


> Again, was never a mod at ESB. As far as my personal life, if you're so interested, I am better now than I have ever been in my life. I'm enjoying life the way I want to, and despite my challenges, I am very happy how things have worked out.
> 
> All those guys you've mentioned, with maybe the exception of Michigan Warrior have shown to have sense, and a capacity to engage in intelligent and fluid debates UNLIKE you.
> 
> You're a clown bro.


HAHAHAH! You think your little "clan" is so significant. You guys are absolutely nothing on this forum. If any of you fake ass motherfuckers left, this forum would be throwing a party. They don't like you motherfucker; they're all cardboard cut-outs, but look who I'm talking to. Go back to your little world, chicano. Oh, and that "Mormon" shit ain't Mexican either, hombre.


----------



## IsaL

Mexi-Box said:


> Oh, wow, nice come-back, pocho. Dude, go back to only being a Mexican when "Cinco de Mayo" hits like all the rest you fucking self-hating pochos. And yeah, you sure as hell have forgotten about Mexican boxing because you aren't fucking Mexican.


I see... You're one of those border brothers that envy Chicanos.

Look man, half my family loves in Mexico, and I have nothing but love for them.

Stop carrying a chip on your shoulder just because everytime we go visit family down there, all the Mexican hynas are jocking us, it's just what it is. Serious talk.


----------



## Zopilote

turbotime said:


> Self-hatin' ??
> 
> don't know why @dodong is on his side. :-(


Cuz they share the same nationality

Except one is pretending to be another nationality. :yep


----------



## bballchump11

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao. He dont like chicanos. Bet this ***** listens to kenny chesney


:rofl he be going to his concerts in his cowboy hat



Zopilote said:


> Actually now that you mention all this...I do remember Fili-Box calling Marquez a bitch for not giving Napquiao another rematch a while back...Shit is really starting to make sense now. :yep


:lol::lol::lol::roflatsch

That bitch has been exposed. He's throwing all this "He's no real Mexican" shit around. GTFO. I remember he was overly critical about Canelo too


----------



## IsaL

Mexi-Box said:


> HAHAHAH! You think your little "clan" is so significant. You guys are absolutely nothing on this forum. If any of you fake ass motherfuckers left, this forum would be throwing a party. They don't like you motherfucker; they're all cardboard cut-outs, but look who I'm talking to. Go back to your little world, chicano. Oh, and that "Mormon" shit ain't Mexican either, hombre.


Mexico has the 2nd largest concentration of Mormons in the world smart guy.

And again you exposed yourself, because if you were from Chihuahua you would know that that Mexican state has what is referred to as the "Colonias Mormonas" dating back into the 1800's.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Zopilote said:


> Actually now that you mention all this...I do remember Fili-Box calling Marquez a bitch for not giving Napquiao another rematch a while back...Shit is really starting to make sense now. :yep


Fucking clueless, naive pocho. Poor guy thinks he's a real Mexican.


----------



## turbotime

Zopilote said:


> Cuz they share the same nationality
> 
> Except one is pretending to be another nationality. :yep


But at least Dong is P and Proud about it :verysad


----------



## IsaL

Okay, Fili-Box was exposed. See you guys later! Good times :lol:


----------



## Zopilote

Mexi-Box said:


> Fucking clueless, naive pocho. Poor guy thinks he's a real Mexican.


Hey i rather be a chicano than a bitter pinoy pretending to be a 'Real" Mexican. :hi:


----------



## Mexi-Box

IsaL said:


> Mexico has the 2nd largest concentration of Mormons in the world smart guy.
> 
> And again you exposed yourself, because if you were from Chihuahua you would know that that Mexican state has what is referred to as the "Colonias Mormonas" dating back into the 1800's.


Mormonism is a US religion, idiot. That shit is about as Mexican as a half-Mexican, half-Chinese person living in Mexico or Mitt Romney. Now quit trying to act like that shit is Mexican, I won't have it motherfucker.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Ya but this Mexi-Boxing guy actually talk and know about all the Mexican smaller weights like Juan Francisco Estrada and shit.. If he was a Pac-Tard than he's a special Pac-Tard cuz most of the Pactards only know Pacquaio..


----------



## Mexi-Box

Zopilote said:


> Hey i rather be a chicano than a bitter pinoy pretending to be a 'Real" Mexican. :hi:


Aww pobre, mijo. Keep thinking that.


----------



## Relentless

bballchump11 said:


> I got close friends who are Columbian and Mexican. We're diverse in the US


they're american


----------



## Zopilote

turbotime said:


> But at least Dong is P and Proud about it :verysad


You know its bad when you're even lower than DingDonghead.


----------



## turbotime

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ya but this Mexi-Boxing guy actually talk and know about all the Mexican smaller weights like Juan Francisco Estrada and shit.. If he was a Pac-Tard than he's a special Pac-Tard cuz most of the Pactards only know Pacquaio..


Nah they have Shiming P4P #2 as well


----------



## bballchump11

Relentless said:


> they're american


naw actually a couple of them are illegal and my Colombian friend was born in Columbia and still a resident :yep


----------



## Mexi-Box

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ya but this Mexi-Boxing guy actually talk and know about all the Mexican smaller weights like Juan Francisco Estrada and shit.. If he was a Pac-Tard than he's a special Pac-Tard cuz most of the Pactards only know Pacquaio..


You won't get to these fake asses like @Zopilote and @IsaL. They only liked Marquez when he went into the bigger division, and they don't watch flyweights like Moises Fuentes and shit because they are pochos. They just think they are Mexican is all.


----------



## bballchump11

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ya but this Mexi-Boxing guy actually talk and know about all the Mexican smaller weights like Juan Francisco Estrada and shit.. If he was a Pac-Tard than he's a special Pac-Tard cuz most of the Pactards only know Pacquaio..


meh, that's only because he was there to watch Brian Viloria


----------



## Zopilote

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ya but this Mexi-Boxing guy actually talk and know about all the Mexican smaller weights like Juan Francisco Estrada and shit.. If he was a Pac-Tard than he's a special Pac-Tard cuz most of the Pactards only know Pacquaio..


remember, all Pactards are special....special ed.


----------



## Zopilote

Mexi-Box said:


> You won't get to these fake asses like @Zopilote and @IsaL. They only liked Marquez when he went into the bigger division, and they don't watch flyweights like Moises Fuentes and shit because they are pochos. They just think they are Mexican is all.


Your stupid ass probably don't even know the guy in my avatar.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

turbotime said:


> Nah they have Shiming P4P #2 as well


That's ironic because China will soon bury their Country. I wish the Blacks had a super power Country though.. I would be riding hard on that Country.

I'm telling you every powerful Afro-American needs to unite and create a Country and every Black Brit needs one too.

I hate Pac-tards because they only live to bash one boxer and cheer another.


----------



## IsaL

Mexi-Box said:


> Mormonism is a US religion, idiot. That shit is about as Mexican as a half-Mexican, half-Chinese person living in Mexico or Mitt Romney. Now quit trying to act like that shit is Mexican, I won't have it motherfucker.


You're not very bright, you should know that.

Mormonism started in the U.S. but has long been established as a world wide religion. There are more mormons outside of the U.S. and it's in just about every country and most continents.

Again, Mexico has the 2nd largest concentration of Mormons next to the U.S. look it up if you;re so interested.


----------



## Zopilote

bballchump11 said:


> meh, that's only because he was there to watch Brian Viloria


:lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron

Mexi-Box said:


> You won't get to these fake asses like @Zopilote and @IsaL. They only liked Marquez when he went into the bigger division, and they don't watch flyweights like Moises Fuentes and shit because they are pochos. They just think they are Mexican is all.


 @Zopilote is real as it gets.


----------



## dodong

bballchump11 said:


> I got close friends who are Columbian and Mexican. We're diverse in the US


just so you know, i also have friends that are colombians and mexicans. we're also diverse where i'm at.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

@turbotime

but the one thing I give Pac-Tards over the Klitttards.. is you rarely see Pactards or Flomos bash the older greats.

YOU RARELY see Flomos or Pactards bashing Leonard,Hearns etcccc

but you see Klittards bashing the OLDER Greats all the time.. which make me think it's more racial with them.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

bballchump11 said:


> meh, that's only because he was there to watch Brian Viloria


:lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box

bballchump11 said:


> meh, that's only because he was there to watch Brian Viloria


LMFAO, you just cling onto anyone's balls now right? Damn, you should really look in the mirror because you and turbo are fucking pathetic.


----------



## Zopilote

Hands of Iron said:


> @Zopilote is real as it gets.


Handz...even you are more mexican than that poser fila-Boxing :deal


----------



## IsaL

Mexi-Box said:


> You won't get to these fake asses like @*Zopilote* and @*IsaL*. They only liked Marquez when he went into the bigger division, and they don't watch flyweights like Moises Fuentes and shit because they are pochos. They just think they are Mexican is all.


Yawn*

Yes, I am a fan of Mexican boxing, but I'm also a fan of boxing period. Don't tell me about Mexican boxing, my grandma use to make me watch it when I was 10 yaers old.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Hands of Iron said:


> @Zopilote is real as it gets.


Zopilote is real as it gets dude. He's a fucking Brown Soldier..


----------



## bballchump11

dodong said:


> just so you know, i also have friends that are colombians and mexicans. we're also diverse where i'm at.


cool stuff :good. There were white abolitionist and white people in the civil rights movements in the 60's


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Zopilote said:


> Handz...even you are more mexican than that pose fila-Boxing :deal


 @Zopilote ok.. do you think I'm racist and wrong for this?

Ok

I root for Mikey Garcia because he looks brown and Mexican.. but I don't like Mexicans who have that Mexican feature but is more pale.. Like I root for Vargas because they are what I call the Brown Soldiers.. is that cool or that's racist?

Like I hate that pale looking fucker Chavez Junior... (probably because his Mom have Irish in her)

Robert Garcia and Mikey are bonafide Mexican/Chicano G'S because they OOZES Mexican.. Like that's cool with you right?


----------



## bballchump11

Mexi-Box said:


> LMFAO, you just cling onto anyone's balls now right? Damn, you should really look in the mirror because you and turbo are fucking pathetic.


I just took a look......Damn I'm sexy.

Your time


----------



## Brnxhands

that is nice. you should make one. i dont even know how make videos. im retarded when it comes to computers


Hands of Iron said:


> Certified hot shit. Prem hasn't fell off by an inch since the 1990s :lol: Freddie's mic presence and charisma are enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting to make a new Toney HL with one of his instrumentals, a lot to choose from though.


----------



## Mexi-Box

IsaL said:


> Yawn*
> 
> Yes, I am a fan of Mexican boxing, but I'm also a fan of boxing period. Don't tell me about Mexican boxing, my grandma use to make me watch it when I was 10 yaers old.


Hit a nerve right? I didn't see you or @Zopilote in that thread I made about Moises Fuentes. As I said, I've known this forum doesn't have any real Mexicans for the longest. That shit isn't news to me.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

bballchump11 said:


> cool stuff :good. There were white abolitionist and white people in the civil rights movements in the 60's


That's just a bunch of Michigan warriors dude... I respect the Hell out of you.. but trust me when the movement comes.. like Malcolm X wanted.. don't go soft.

If you guys were given a Mega Country with economic power like Germany,China,or even England.. take it dude. I'm sick of rooting for Brazil.. I want a bonafide legit Black Powerhouse National team to nut hug.


----------



## Zopilote

FelixTrinidad said:


> @Zopilote ok.. do you think I'm racist and wrong for this?
> 
> Ok
> 
> I root for Mikey Garcia because he looks brown and Mexican.. but I don't like Mexicans who have that Mexican feature but is more pale.. Like I root for Vargas because they are what I call the Brown Soldiers.. is that cool or that's racist?
> 
> Like I hate that pale looking fucker Chavez Junior... (probably because his Mom have Irish in her)
> 
> Robert Garcia and Mikey are bonafide Mexican/Chicano G'S because they OOZES Mexican.. Like that's cool with you right?


:lol:

You like and dislike the right persons for the wrong reasons.

I'll give you a pass tho. You're cool. :good


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

MichiganWarrior said:


> How you gonna call him white bread when you told everyone on esb you was depressed and gonna commit suicide cuz you never kissed a white girl


:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Zopilote said:


> :lol:
> 
> *You like and dislike the right persons for the wrong reasons.*
> 
> I'll give you a pass tho. You're cool. :good


:lol: That's pretty good.


----------



## Brnxhands

off topic who do you rate higher sanchez or chavez?


Zopilote said:


> :lol:
> 
> You like and dislike the right persons for the wrong reasons.
> 
> I'll give you a pass tho. You're cool. :good


----------



## Yungboy

My mom just got back from Cozumel. Have a brand new shirt.


----------



## bballchump11

FelixTrinidad said:


> That's just a bunch of Michigan warriors dude... I respect the Hell out of you.. but trust me when the movement comes.. like Malcolm X wanted.. don't go soft.
> 
> If you guys were given a Mega Country with economic power like Germany,China,or even England.. take it dude. I'm sick of rooting for Brazil.. I want a bonafide legit Black Powerhouse National team to nut hug.


:lol: I'll think about it. Liberia didn't end up so well


----------



## turbotime

FelixTrinidad said:


> @turbotime
> 
> but the one thing I give Pac-Tards over the Klitttards.. is you rarely see Pactards or Flomos bash the older greats.
> 
> YOU RARELY see Flomos or Pactards bashing Leonard,Hearns etcccc
> 
> but you see Klittards bashing the OLDER Greats all the time.. which make me think it's more racial with them.


Yeah those fans are the worst. Thankfully they're gone though.


----------



## Zopilote

Mexi-Box said:


> Hit a nerve right? I didn't see you or @Zopilote in that thread I made about Moises Fuentes. As I said, I've known this forum doesn't have any real Mexicans for the longest. That shit isn't news to me.


Maybe because i don't find Moises Fuentes all that interesting? Did that ever go through your tiny brain?

Estrada, Tyson, Segura, Sosa, and Solis are the boxers i mostly follow from the lower weights nowadays...Although Sosa and Solis are past it. You can stop trying so hard to act Mexican now, Pinoy boy. You have been exposed.

And you still haven't told me who the guy in my AV is.


----------



## Relentless

Yungboy said:


> My mom just got back from Cozumel. Have a brand new shirt.


dont you know the rules of this forum? don't talk about no bitch in here unless you gonna show us a picture.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Brnxhands said:


> off topic who do you rate higher sanchez or chavez?


Lol some boxing shit is fuckin OFF TOPIC


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> LMFAO, you just cling onto anyone's balls now right? Damn, you should really look in the mirror because you and turbo are fucking pathetic.


Why are you so mad that your hero Roach is a bigoted idiot?


----------



## turbotime

Hands of Iron said:


> Lol some boxing shit is fuckin OFF TOPIC


its not really close.


----------



## bballchump11

Relentless said:


> dont you know the rules of this forum? don't talk about no bitch in here unless you gonna show us a picture.


:lol: that's fucked up


----------



## Zopilote

Brnxhands said:


> off topic who do you rate higher sanchez or chavez?


Chavez.

Sanchez is at number 3 in the Mexican ATG list for me...well, actually it's quite interchangable between him, Olivares, and Saldivar for the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th spot IMO.


----------



## Relentless

bballchump11 said:


> and as you say that Fili-Box is offering to jack you off :deal
> |
> |
> V


but i want you to suck my cawk.

why could you suck uncle tomasz isals cock but not mine?


----------



## Relentless

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: that's fucked up


I'm playin @Yungboy

he's cool.


----------



## Brnxhands

lol thats why i dont even like comin on here anymore.


Hands of Iron said:


> Lol some boxing shit is fuckin OFF TOPIC


----------



## Hands of Iron

Zopilote said:


> Maybe because i don't find Moises Fuentes all that interesting? Did that ever go through your tiny brain?
> 
> Estrada, Tyson, Segura, Sosa, and Solis are the boxers i mostly follow from the lower weights nowadays...Although Sosa and Solis are past it. You can stop trying so hard to act Mexican now, Pinoy boy. You have been exposed.
> 
> *And you still haven't told me who the guy in my AV is.*


:rofl :lol:

Only like two people in this thread probably know that unfortunately :-(


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Damn, the Dominican talking about how he wishes there is a black country that he could go to to get fucked by strong black men. Relentless making up sex fantasies about gay black dads. Mexi-box saying he gonna kill himself if he asks a white girl out and she says no...

Yall *****z gay


----------



## bballchump11

Relentless said:


> but i want you to suck my cawk.
> 
> why could you suck uncle tomasz isals cock but not mine?


what's wrong with Fili-box


----------



## Hands of Iron

Brnxhands said:


> lol thats why i dont even like comin on here anymore.


So much posturing.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

u jew fug
u mexican fug
so thats racist?


----------



## turbotime

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl :lol:
> 
> Only like two people in this thread probably know that unfortunately :-(


:bbb


----------



## turbotime

Boxing Fanatic said:


> u jew fug
> u mexican fug
> so thats racist?


Bigoted.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl :lol:
> 
> Only like two people in this thread probably know that unfortunately :-(


It's Ruben Olivares.
The former Featherweight right?


----------



## turbotime

Ruben wishes he had dat hair.


----------



## Medicine

Mexi-Box said:


> HAHAHAH! This is @IsaL to a fucking "T." See that @IsaL? @Medicine and Felix both showing you how stupid you fucking sound. Holy shit, you are a fucking retard, if you think these people are your friends.


Well can you really blame him for thinking me and him are friends? I mean..shit... look at the past we share with each other.

We go waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back....

We were born in Yuma, AZ. We're American, our parents are Mexican. We love our Mexican culture, we defend our traditions, we teach them to our children, and we frequent Mexico as often as we could. Our grandfathers unlike you are from Chihuahua, Taurumara, same as Daniel Ponce De Leon, therefore, that blood runs through us.

We have lived in CA, TN, UT, AZ, ad have been all over the U.S. multiple times. We have dated euros, black women, asian, South American, and especially Mexican.

We don't discriminate ethicities or race, but we will admit that we do avoid and dislike certain social cultures within the U.S., mainly racists of any ethnicity or race, and we despise the victim mentallity.

What else would you like to know about us, since you're so interested?


----------



## Yungboy

Relentless said:


> I'm playin @Yungboy
> 
> he's cool.


Not a problem bro,pics of what my mom or the merchandise?


----------



## FelixTrinidad

turbotime said:


> ruben wishes he had dat hair.


fuck now imma have to find out who this is.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

turbotime said:


> Bigoted.


so, if someone calls me a german fug i should be outraged?


----------



## turbotime

FelixTrinidad said:


> fuck now imma have to find out who this is.


:yep


----------



## Hands of Iron

Boxing Fanatic said:


> so, if someone calls me a german fug i should be outraged?


You're German? Ugh.


----------



## turbotime

Boxing Fanatic said:


> so, if someone calls me a german fug i should be outraged?


If it offends you you've every right to voice it.


----------



## Medicine

Boxing Fanatic said:


> so, if someone calls me a german fug i should be outraged?


No...It will be ok because they look like a fucking worm with braids.


----------



## Hands of Iron

turbotime said:


> If it offends you you've every right to voice it.


McCallum and Toney being the most underrated fighters in boxing's filmed history offends me.


----------



## Zopilote

turbotime said:


> Ruben wishes he had dat hair.


:lol:

Nowadays yeah, but back then, El Puas' hairdo was cool.


----------



## Zopilote

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl :lol:
> 
> Only like two people in this thread probably know that unfortunately :-(


I guess he ain't a "Real Mexican" like he claims to be.

Dude is probably searching endlessly as we speak, which explains why he hasn't posted since. :lol:


----------



## ~Cellzki~

Vicente Saldivar :smile


----------



## turbotime

Zopilote said:


> :lol:
> 
> Nowadays yeah, but back then, El Puas' hairdo was cool.


Looking like a hipster with that hair and tight red pants :yep


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

its just 2 words 1 signifies a race and the other an arsehole. if it was the n word i would understand


----------



## Zopilote

~Cellzki~ said:


> Vicente Saldivar :smile


He's gonna consider suicide now that even a brotha knew who it was before his "real" mexican ass did. :rofl


----------



## turbotime

Hands of Iron said:


> McCallum and Toney being the most underrated fighters in boxing's filmed history offends me.


:lol: You rate them top 10, and that's all that matters :yep


----------



## Hands of Iron

Zopilote said:


> I guess he ain't a "Real Mexican" like he claims to be.
> 
> Dude is probably searching endlessly as we speak, which explains why he hasn't posted since. :lol:


Real Mexican doesn't know a Top 5 Mexican ATG when he sees one. :rofl :blood


----------



## Hands of Iron

turbotime said:


> :lol: You rate them top 10, and that's all that matters :yep


 @Zopilote at least agrees McCallum was a monster.


----------



## turbotime

This thread :lol:


----------



## turbotime

Hands of Iron said:


> @Zopilote at least agrees McCallum was a monster.


He is doe.


----------



## Hands of Iron

turbotime said:


> This thread :lol:


It's starting to clear out.


----------



## Zopilote

Hands of Iron said:


> @Zopilote at least agrees McCallum was a monster.


McCallum IS the Greatest 154lber of all time. :deal

Thomas who???


----------



## Relentless

~Cellzki~ said:


> Vicente Saldivar :smile


you google image searched.

coz i did too, have no idea who the cockroach is.


----------



## turbotime

I miss my Oskee av.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

Relentless said:


> you google image searched.
> 
> coz i did too, have no idea who the cockroach is.


:lol:


----------



## Medicine

Booooooor---iiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnggggggg

Where did all the action go in this thread?


----------



## turbotime

Roach defenders got exterminated.


----------



## Zopilote

The lights just turned on, so all the CACAROACHES scattered.


----------



## Hands of Iron

turbotime said:


> I miss my Oskee av.












Buy that. Its where I pulled the Toney and Jones excerpts from earlier. Covers Toney big time along with Naz, Roy, Oscar, Tyson, Michael Watson. Don King and Bob Arum are very strangely candid. Was done in the 1990s as it happened.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

once this thread reaches 100 pages i'll be satisfied..


----------



## turbotime

Hands of Iron said:


> Buy that. Its where I pulled the Toney and Jones excerpts from earlier. Covers Toney big time along with Naz, Roy, Oscar, Tyson, Michael Watson. Don King and Bob Arum are very strangely candid. Was done in the 1990s as it happened.


Goddamn :ibutt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medicine

~Cellzki~ said:


> once this thread reaches 100 pages i'll be satisfied..


5 pages to go...


----------



## turbotime

Why did this thread blow up again :lol: Felix?


----------



## Hands of Iron

turbotime said:


> Goddamn :ibutt!!!!!!!!!


Best boxing book I think I've ever bought. Came out all the way back in 1998 I believe. There's just noooo revisionist history or bullshit.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

oh shit, imagine if @Oneshot took part in this thread
lol this shit would be a circus..


----------



## Zopilote

~Cellzki~ said:


> oh shit, imagine if @Oneshot took part in this thread
> lol this shit would be a circus..


Shit would be near 200 pages, and somehow Golovkin would be involved in this thread. :rofl


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Mexi-Box said:


> Like who? Your lap-dog Turbotime, bballchump who is a fucking apologist, MichiganWarrior, Zopilote, and Cellzki. You guys are the fakest, most disgraceful motherfuckers on this forum. I'm not worried, man. You guys are fucking insignifcant. *What happened to your ESB? Oh, yeah, you were fired for being a little bitch and having your wife suck another dude's dick.*


Is that true, what do you mean? I need to know so I can be aware of who it is I should have a bigger inclination to troll if they talk shit lool


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> Roach defenders got exterminated.


I'm still here.


----------



## turbotime

Zopilote said:


> Shit would be near 200 pages, and somehow Golovkin would be involved in this thread. :rofl


Mexi box tried saying Curtis Stevens was my boy and not Golovkin :rofl


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

~Cellzki~ said:


> oh shit, imagine if @Oneshot took part in this thread
> lol this shit would be a circus..


Especially because it's a race video. He'd be the prime clown of the circus.


----------



## turbotime

Hands of Iron said:


> Best boxing book I think I've ever bought. Came out all the way back in 1998 I believe. There's just noooo revisionist history or bullshit.


I'm getting it.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

Zopilote said:


> Shit would be near 200 pages, and somehow Golovkin would be involved in this thread. :rofl


lol


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

I have to salute all you guys though. A 95 page thread and not even one mention of GOATchenko 
:clap:


----------



## Medicine

On some real shit though... Roach was pretty bad ass...called that fat fuck a "mexican motherfucker" right to his face.


----------



## Zopilote

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I have to salute all you guys though. A 95 page thread and not even one mention of GOATchenko
> :clap:


Who???

Seriously, this thread pretty much killed the Lomachism that was going on these past weeks. :yep


----------



## Mexi-Box

Medicine said:


> On some real shit though... Roach was pretty bad ass...called that fat fuck a "mexican motherfucker" right to his face.


This coupled with your making fun of that little bitch, IsaL made me laugh my ass off. I like how they are waiting for me to get back. LMFAO, these guys have no fucking life. Motherfucker can't finish homework without the CHB/ESB-rejects getting sad.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Alex Ariza is a cunt. Spread the story. Oh wait, the video is enough evidence. Stupid dick. I want to troll him about Lomachenko until he gets diabetes.


----------



## Mexi-Box

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Alex Ariza is a cunt. Spread the story. Oh wait, the video is enough evidence. Stupid dick. I want to troll him about Lomachenko until he gets diabetes.


Yeah, guy is a fucking bitch. He was hiding behind everyone to kick a dude with Parkinson's disease. What kind of coward-ass shit is that?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Alex Ariza is a cunt. Spread the story. Oh wait, the video is enough evidence. Stupid dick. I want to troll him about Lomachenko until he gets diabetes.


hes an arsehole. he aint even in charge of rios and he puts his 2 cents in. i cant stand him. he is a complete nobody


----------



## turbotime

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I have to salute all you guys though. A 95 page thread and not even one mention of GOATchenko
> :clap:


:lol: Free Oneshot. He'll take all the Nazi boys to school.


----------



## Medicine

I don't know guys...how many people do you know have the balls to feild goal kick a cripple... Guy is kind of bad ass.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

turbotime said:


> :lol: Free Oneshot. He'll take all the Nazi boys to school.


:rofl


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

Medicine said:


> On some real shit though... Roach was pretty bad ass...called that fat fuck a "mexican motherfucker" right to his face.


and he was still yapping in the background and throwing insults and laughing at the same time. freddie a g. no fear


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> Mexi box tried saying Curtis Stevens was my boy and not Golovkin :rofl


well with all the black cocks you suck it's kinda hard guessing you'd go against a brotha.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, guy is a fucking bitch. He was hiding behind everyone to kick a dude with Parkinson's disease. What kind of coward-ass shit is that?


What was worse than kicking him was mocking the disease itself. I'm no fan of Roach, I take it you are, I think the guy is a dick but Ariza came out the biggest cunt in the building with that shit. He's the sort of guy that needs his mum to slap the shit out of him and teach him some respect and manners and life.


----------



## turbotime

Medicine said:


> I don't know guys...how many people do you know have the balls to feild goal kick a cripple... Guy is kind of bad ass.


He deserved the kick. I'm not letting him swing on me acting aggressive like that.


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> well with all the black cocks you suck it's kinda hard guessing you'd go against a brotha.


Take your mind off of King Floyd for a moment and realize that GoloByKO is #TurboTeam cert.


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> Take your mind off of King Floyd for a moment and realize that GoloByKO is #TurboTeam cert.


don't change the subject rape boy.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Do you boys know how fucking golden it feels to be on CHB for just 20 mins a day rather than the whole day? You get your study done, you do everything, social life and then just get this drug like CHB fix lool it has never felt so good to troll.


----------



## Mexi-Box

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> What was worse than kicking him was mocking the disease itself. I'm no fan of Roach, I take it you are, I think the guy is a dick but Ariza came out the biggest cunt in the building with that shit. He's the sort of guy that needs his mum to slap the shit out of him and teach him some respect and manners and life.


Dude, read my starting comments. I'm no Roach fan, but I'm not going to take the high road when every single motherfucker on this forum has said shit like that. Come on dude, remember when someone called Lomachenko "his Eastern-European face," and that upset you? Well, these fucks do that shit all the time, yet they give Roach the hammer when he does it. That shit is fucked-up, bias, and fake as all hell.


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> don't change the subject rape boy.


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...id-Chocolate-Quillin-Would-Have-Beat-Golovkin :deal


----------



## Hands of Iron

turbotime said:


> I'm getting it.


Dude just check out the fucking acknowledgements :lol:

*THIS BOOK COULD NOT OF BEEN WRITTEN WITHOUT the thoughtful and consistently entertaining company of it's featured fighters. The best moments, inevitably, belong to them -- to James Toney, Mike Tyson, Oscar De La Hoya, Roy Jones Jr, Michael Watson, Naseem Hamed and Chris Eubank. Each of them provided insightful commentary into boxing and their lives.

Sherry Toney [Toney's mother] became a good friend and I will always cherish the telephone calls and faxes and the tasty memories of her 'Specialty Cakes and Pies' packages.

Even though they understood that I would side with the fighters before themselves, the biggest promoters in boxing were unfailingly approachable. Bob Arum, Don King, and especially, Frank Warren were as interesting as they were affable.

There are HUNDREDS of other boxing characters who were kind enough to broaden my understanding of the ring round which they worked. Specific thanks are owed to the following: Jackie Kallen, Muhammad Ali, Lennox Lewis, Julio Cesar Chavez, Riddick Bowe, Joel De La Hoya, Lou Duva, Eddie Futch, Nigel Benn, Sugar Ray Leonard, Bob Foster, Tim Littles...*

Etc ETC ETC ETC


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...id-Chocolate-Quillin-Would-Have-Beat-Golovkin :deal


that aint prove nothin.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Mexi-Box said:


> Dude, read my starting comments. I'm no Roach fan, but I'm not going to take the high road when every single motherfucker on this forum has said shit like that. Come on dude, remember when someone called Lomachenko "his Eastern-European face," and that upset you? Well, these fucks do that shit all the time, yet they give Roach the hammer when he does it. That shit is fucked-up, bias, and fake as all hell.


I haven't ever said racist shit so I'm personally going to take the high road. Yeah it was oneshot. I'm not even eastern-european looking, if you saw my latest pic on chb you'd see I could get away with saying Mexican but racism is racism. The only thing they can do in the future is not to be racist themselves. I feel like racism is a little strong in this forum, or you can at least realise a racist agenda in people it without it being explicitly said.


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> Dude, read my starting comments. I'm no Roach fan, but I'm not going to take the high road when every single motherfucker on this forum has said shit like that. Come on dude, remember when someone called Lomachenko "his Eastern-European face," and that upset you? Well, these fucks do that shit all the time, yet they give Roach the hammer when he does it. That shit is fucked-up, bias, and fake as all hell.


http://forum.philboxing.com/ucp.php?mode=register


----------



## turbotime

Hands of Iron said:


> Dude just check out the fucking acknowledgements :lol:
> 
> *THIS BOOK COULD NOT OF BEEN WRITTEN WITHOUT the thoughtful and consistently entertaining company of it's featured fighters. The best moments, inevitably, belong to them -- to James Toney, Mike Tyson, Oscar De La Hoya, Roy Jones Jr, Michael Watson, Naseem Hamed and Chris Eubank. Each of them provided insightful commentary into boxing and their lives.
> 
> Sherry Toney [Toney's mother] became a good friend and I will always cherish the telephone calls and faxes and the tasty memories of her 'Specialty Cakes and Pies' packages.
> 
> Even though they understood that I would side with the fighters before themselves, the biggest promoters in boxing were unfailingly approachable. Bob Arum, Don King, and especially, Frank Warren were as interesting as they were affable.
> 
> There are HUNDREDS of other boxing characters who were kind enough to broaden my understanding of the ring round which they worked. Specific thanks are owed to the following: Jackie Kallen, Muhammad Ali, Lennox Lewis, Julio Cesar Chavez, Riddick Bowe, Joel De La Hoya, Lou Duva, Eddie Futch, Nigel Benn, Sugar Ray Leonard, Bob Foster, Tim Littles...*
> 
> Etc ETC ETC ETC


Spoilers!?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Boxing Fanatic said:


> hes an arsehole. he aint even in charge of rios and he puts his 2 cents in. i cant stand him. he is a complete nobody


I think he wouldn't get along with anyone other than a 'yes man' Elie Seckbach. He's normal self is even worse than me at my trolling peak.


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> that aint prove nothin.


Proves I'm not racially biased.


----------



## Mexi-Box

turbotime said:


> http://forum.philboxing.com/ucp.php?mode=register


I would post a gay-love forum or a site for submissive **** like you, but I'd get banned for posting that shit. Plus, your ******, submissive ass most likely knows the sites anyways, so I wouldn't have to google search it.

Man, honestly, you are one of the most pathetic members of this forum. You really can't see yourself in the mirror and wonder why you are trying to seek approval from all these fake fucks?


----------



## turbotime

People crying about Ariza when they already knew what an absolute cunt he is atsch


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

turbotime said:


> People crying about Ariza when they already knew what an absolute cunt he is atsch


But there's an even bigger reason now to call him a dick.


----------



## turbotime

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> But there's an even bigger reason now to call him a dick.


They're all shitty.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

turbotime said:


> People crying about Ariza when they already knew what an absolute cunt he is atsch


freddie was out of line but that cogsucks just escalated the whole incident :fire


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

turbotime said:


> They're all shitty.


So you think him mocking Roach's parkinsons is not a good reason to call him a dick


----------



## elterrible

bballchump11 said:


>


yeah roach dont like this guy. so what? is he supposed to be the dali lama or some shit just because he has parkinsons. rios is an asshole, so roach dont like him.


----------



## turbotime

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> So you think him mocking Roach's parkinsons is not a good reason to call him a dick


Call him a dick all you like.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

turbotime said:


> Call him a dick all you like.


lool you don't think he's a dick for saying that? Why not?? :huh


----------



## turbotime

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lool you don't think he's a dick for saying that? Why not?? :huh


Of course I do. One of my first posts was this all just confirms what I've already known.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

bballchump11 said:


>


:bogo I want Manny to win via brutal KO. I dislike Roach but something like parkinsons is brutal. Any of us could get it, Rios is probably most likely to get it with him low IQ, dumbass style that will never allow him to be an elite fighter.


----------



## Hands of Iron

turbotime said:


> Spoilers!?


Buy the damn thing :lol: It's my second e-book I've bought along with Four Kings.

Told u I was serious -- but someone already was there and did the work :ibutt -- got various insightful articles from the NY Times, Baltimore Sun, Philly Enquirer though. At least 90 or so.


----------



## Mexi-Box

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lool you don't think he's a dick for saying that? Why not?? :huh


It's because turbotime is a bias, fake ass motherfucker. Easy to see, dude. Guy didn't think saying "Flip" to a Filipino was racist. He's not fucking stupid; he knows how racist that shit is.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

So Margacheato, how does it feel to be Pacquiao's son after mocking parkinsons?


----------



## FelixTrinidad

I think this thread needs to be moderated. 
Stop instigating shit people.


----------



## Mexi-Box

FelixTrinidad said:


> I think this thread needs to be moderated.
> Stop instigating shit people.


Wow, this coming from you? Damn, I've seen everything now lol. :lol:


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> It's because turbotime is a bias, fake ass motherfucker. Easy to see, dude. Guy didn't think saying "Flip" to a Filipino was racist. He's not fucking stupid; he knows how racist that shit is.


:rofl Dry your eyes fool. Youre the bigot trying to expose my "bias" by saying Stevens is "my boy" and trying to laugh for Golo kicking his ass. Yet Golovkin is on TurboTeam.

What now kuyutuyuk?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Mexi-Box said:


> It's because turbotime is a bias, fake ass motherfucker. Easy to see, dude. Guy didn't think saying "Flip" to a Filipino was racist. He's not fucking stupid; he knows how racist that shit is.


Turbo said he thinks Ariza's a dick for that comment and thought so already


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

This drama is far more entertaining than the shitty TV dramas.op


----------



## turbotime

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :bogo I want Manny to win via brutal KO. I dislike Roach but something like parkinsons is brutal. Any of us could get it, Rios is probably most likely to get it with him low IQ, dumbass style that will never allow him to be an elite fighter.


Margo a bad influence on young Brandon :-(


----------



## Kush

FelixTrinidad said:


> I think this thread needs to be moderated.
> Stop instigating shit people.


Whos that female in your avatar


----------



## Mexi-Box

turbotime said:


> :rofl Dry your eyes fool. Youre the bigot trying to expose my "bias" by saying Stevens is "my boy" and trying to laugh for Golo kicking his ass. Yet Golovkin is on TurboTeam.
> 
> What now kuyutuyuk?


I like how you got mad that I confused your lovers. Sorry, I don't have your gay little team (people who you wish would run a train on you) shit that you've done memorized. Go fetch the stick, doggy. Your these dude's little poodle; it's a sad affair, dude. Really look at yourself in the mirror, though. It's pathetic, man. With that said, I'm done.


----------



## Hands of Iron

One of @Bogotazo 's

[/IMG]

(Sorry HOI, can't post NSFW material in the lounge)


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> I like how you got mad that I confused your lovers. Sorry, I don't have your gay little team (people who you wish would run a train on you) shit that you've done memorized. Go fetch the stick, doggy. Your these dude's little poodle; it's a sad affair, dude. Really look at yourself in the mirror, though. It's pathetic, man. With that said, I'm done.
> 
> With that said, I'm done.


Send Pacland my best


----------



## gyllespie

Just caught the last ep of 24/7. Roach said, "Tough guys don't win fights."

Oh yeah?

Antonio DeMarco says, "Hi, Freddie, remember me?" He'd also like to say hi to Jorge Linares.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

APOLLO said:


> Whos that female in your avatar


NoFapNovember.
If you want to see a naked woman, save the testosterone and meet one in real life.


----------



## Brnxhands

Biggest myth ever that bustin a nut fucks up your test levels lol


----------



## Hands of Iron

Brnxhands said:


> Biggest myth ever that bustin a nut fucks up your test levels lol


:deal


----------



## Kush

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> NoFapNovember.
> If you want to see a naked woman, save the testosterone and meet one in real life.


I fuck my wife every night. As a matter a fact as soon as Im done with this blunt Ima tap that ass.

That female got a nice ass though


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Brnxhands said:


> Biggest myth ever that bustin a nut fucks up your test levels lol


Well when I haven't busted all kinds of nuts on my own, my testosterone levels soar compared to if I go to a club a day after bustin all kinds of nuts on my own.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

I would have just said wanking lool


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

APOLLO said:


> I fuck my wife every night. As a matter a fact as soon as Im done with this blunt Ima tap that ass.
> 
> That female got a nice ass though


You're married, cunt. Fuck fapping to other chicks.

Marriage Counselling 101


----------



## turbotime

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Marriage Counselling 101


:haye


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Hands of Iron said:


> :deal


Well that shit makes me lethargic for like 6 hours afterwards lol - am I the only one that gets lethargic? But after actual sex, I'm tony the tiger lool although right now I am on a dry spell because of intesnity of study I don't wanna go out at all, and....a girl I was seeing caught me.

...Dry times :sad2


----------



## ~Cellzki~

page 100


----------



## FelixTrinidad

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Well that shit makes me lethargic for like 6 hours afterwards lol - am I the only one that gets lethargic? But after actual sex, I'm tony the tiger lool although right now I am on a dry spell because of intesnity of study I don't wanna go out at all, and....a girl I was seeing caught me.
> 
> ...Dry times :sad2


You ever fucked a Cousin?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Hands of Iron said:


> One of @Bogotazo 's


There's something about this thing that doesn't strike me as a woman :huh


----------



## ~Cellzki~

~Cellzki~ said:


> page 100


#fail atsch


----------



## Hands of Iron

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Well that shit makes me lethargic for like 6 hours afterwards lol - am I the only one that gets lethargic? But after actual sex, I'm tony the tiger lool although right now I am on a dry spell because of intesnity of study I don't wanna go out at all, and....a girl I was seeing caught me.
> 
> ...Dry times :sad2


No it does make me sleepy and relaxed but it doesn't actually hurt your free testosterone levels.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

FelixTrinidad said:


> You ever fucked a Cousin?


:rofl

Guys, this thread has reached 100 pages, and look at the comment that broke that 100 page mark


----------



## ~Cellzki~

my work here is done..

who was the MVP of this thread?


----------



## turbotime

:rofl


----------



## Leftsmash

turbotime said:


> Youre not Mexican shut up.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought this, dude has been a undercover pactard for a while trying to play out he's chicano but his constant hate of guys like Marquez with a pactard tone had me thinking he was another flip.


----------



## Zopilote

gyllespie said:


> Just caught the last ep of 24/7. Roach said, "Tough guys don't win fights."
> 
> Oh yeah?
> 
> Antonio DeMarco says, "Hi, Freddie, remember me?" He'd also like to say hi to Jorge Linares.


:rofl:rofl:deal


----------



## turbotime

Leftsmash said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought this, dude has been a undercover pactard for a while trying to play out he's chicano but his constant hate of guys like Marquez with a pactard tone had me thinking he was another flip.


He got figured out badly in this thread :lol:


----------



## ~Cellzki~

Leftsmash said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought this, dude has been a undercover pactard for a while trying to play out he's chicano but his constant hate of guys like Marquez with a pactard tone had me thinking he was another flip.


i always suspected the same. just never cared enough to speak on it..


----------



## Zopilote

Leftsmash said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought this, dude has been a undercover pactard for a while trying to play out he's chicano but his constant hate of guys like Marquez with a pactard tone had me thinking he was another flip.


Dude is an obvious fliptard. He wants to come up and act like a "real" mexican and try to school me and some others on Mexican boxing?? :lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch

Dude couldn't name the guy on my AV after i call him out on that, he disappears for a bit then comes back and STILL hasn't been able to name him. atsch

he must have not found him on google. :yep


----------



## Hands of Iron

turbotime said:


> He got figured out badly in this thread :lol:


What's the fuckin point of all that though? :rofl atsch

We must really not GAF to say all the shit we actually feel, as ourselves, put our shit all out there :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Zopilote said:


> Dude is an obvious fliptard. He wants to come up and act like a "real" mexican and try to school me and some others on Mexican boxing?? :lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch
> 
> Dude couldn't name the guy on my AV after i call him out on that, he disappears for a bit then comes back and STILL hasn't been able to name him. atsch
> 
> he must have not found him on google. :yep


If Mexi Box had a problem with you, he certainly isn't Mexican;


----------



## Zopilote

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> If Mexi Box had a problem with you, he certainly isn't Mexican;


I'm some naive pocho according to him, and was telling me i only got into JMM when he moved to the higher divisions and that i didnt know anything about Mexican boxing cuz i didnt go to some thread about Moises Fuentes that he made. atsch


----------



## bballchump11

~Cellzki~ said:


> oh shit, imagine if @Oneshot took part in this thread
> lol this shit would be a circus..


:lol: free my dog oneshot. He's always comedic gold



Mexi-Box said:


> It's because turbotime is a bias, fake ass motherfucker. Easy to see, dude. Guy didn't think saying "Flip" to a Filipino was racist. He's not fucking stupid; he knows how racist that shit is.


I heard he talked crap about Gesta too :stonk


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: free my dog oneshot. He's always comedic gold


No, FelixTrinidad is comedy gold. Oneshot got boring with his outright, disgusting racism and it become ineffective and he lost his touch. Troll fail.


----------



## turbotime

Hands of Iron said:


> What's the fuckin point of all that though? :rofl atsch
> 
> We must really not GAF to say all the shit we actually feel, as ourselves, put our shit all out there :lol:


It's gotta be it. WTF knows though? He wa starting to get on weird puga type shit, just with proper grammar. :conf


----------



## bballchump11

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> No, FelixTrinidad is comedy gold. Oneshot got boring with his outright, disgusting racism and it become ineffective and he lost his touch. Troll fail.


oneshot is funny as hell, especially when he and relentless get into it :lol:


----------



## ~Cellzki~

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> No, FelixTrinidad is comedy gold. Oneshot got boring with his outright, disgusting racism and it become ineffective and he lost his touch. Troll fail.


Nazi..


----------



## bballchump11

~Cellzki~ said:


> Nazi..


yeah he's just saying that because he's black


----------



## Zopilote

bballchump11 said:


> yeah he's just saying that because he's black


While he jerks off to his hero Golovkin beating up on 154lbers


----------



## Hands of Iron

Zopilote said:


> While he jerks off to his hero Golovkin beating up on 154lbers


Weird obsession with that. All his Golovkin screen names though :lol:


----------



## bballchump11

Zopilote said:


> While he jerks off to his hero Golovkin beating up on 154lbers


:rofl shit is so accurate


----------



## ~Cellzki~

Stevens was threatened by the KKK to take a dive


----------



## DobyZhee

Those nike manny&freddie&araiza&bob &buboy shirts are shit


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

OneShot is Helga from Hey Arnold. Hates Arnold in front of people and likes to take the mick out of him, but has a shrine of Golovkin in his room, like Helga did with Arnold.


----------



## Zopilote

Hands of Iron said:


> Weird obsession with that. All his Golovkin screen names though :lol:


His Bogo ones were just as insane :rofl


----------



## bballchump11

Zopilote said:


> His Bogo ones were just as insane :rofl


bogoishitler :lol:

I'm gonna make sure these nazi mods don't ethnically cleanse this forum


----------



## Zopilote

bballchump11 said:


> bogoishitler :lol:
> 
> I'm gonna make sure these nazi mods don't ethnically cleanse this forum


BogoIsZimmerman was another wild one. :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron

BogoIsJaysSlave


----------



## bballchump11

Bogoisthewhitemansslave


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Over 100 pages?

I can dig it.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Golovkinisacheater

HBOhatesblackfighters


----------



## Leftsmash

Zopilote said:


> Dude is an obvious fliptard. He wants to come up and act like a "real" mexican and try to school me and some others on Mexican boxing?? :lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch
> 
> Dude couldn't name the guy on my AV after i call him out on that, he disappears for a bit then comes back and STILL hasn't been able to name him. atsch
> 
> he must have not found him on google. :yep


Yeah as @~Cellzki~ said I usually ignored the guy as he wasn't even clued up on the sport and most of his posts consisted of dissing Marquez or Floyd but I wondered how long he'd keep up the charade.


----------



## bballchump11

Leftsmash said:


> Yeah as @CELLZki said I usually ignored the guy as he wasn't even clued up on the sport and most of his posts consisted of dissing Marquez or Floyd but I wondered how long he'd keep up the charade.


:lol: yeah this is the first thread in a long time that I actually responded to Fili-Box with something serious. I wasn't sure if he was a pactard, but I knew he was dumb. Turns out he's both


----------



## tliang1000

I'm sick of the motherfucking Mulattos!


----------



## Leftsmash

@Hands of Iron , dude put a spoiler on that pic with the naked chick, I almost got in the shit here at work but fast enough to scroll past. :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad

JDK said:


> Not a guy with Parkinson's. Freddie Roach. You see his disability and feel superior to him. He doesn't behave like a disabled person.
> I see him as my equal and deserves equal consequences as anybody else.


Nah I disagree. That's surreal you think like that big Dawg.

So Gary Russell Jr is a dwarf.. that's a disability... Now I see him as 'my equal' because he's a boxer and trained to fight. Does that mean I can go up to him and throw him out the window?

Or what if I go up to a retard and kick him in the face because he acts cocky?

Or better yet.. what if I go stomp on a Blind Person's face because that blind person acts conceited?

Shit is surreal.. you DON'T kick a person with Parkinsons in the FUCKING Chest.

If you do that..you deserve to have your asshole split open by Derek Chisora.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Brnxhands said:


> bob arum is very sneaky, he knows what sells hes been doin this at the highest level for decades


Exactly.. this whole thing is a set up and fake. [email protected] people who thinks Roach won't willingly take a kick to the chest for 50k more PPV.

Ariza and Roach are just following orders from Arum.. who follows orders from the true figurehead.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Pimp C said:


> Roach is a POS I've known this for years. He hides behind his sickness and wants people to feel sorry for him. Fuck him, I hope no Mexican or *Jewish fighters* work with his ass.


The only Jewish fighter is Bernard Hopkins... and he works with that guy Nazim Richardson.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Leftsmash said:


> @Hands of Iron , dude put a spoiler on that pic with the naked chick, I almost got in the shit here at work but fast enough to scroll past. :lol:


I should catch a ban for that, really.


----------



## Leftsmash

Hands of Iron said:


> I should catch a ban for that, really.


If we we're going by the book then yep :yep but it's all good bro.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Leftsmash said:


> If we we're going by the book then yep :yep but it's all good bro.


I wanna see this shit happen to Ali Raymi.. rofl.. there won't be anybody left alive.. Yemen Secret Police would have just vanished them all.


----------



## Bogotazo

Hands of Iron said:


> I should catch a ban for that, really.


Banning is a last resort around here.



Leftsmash said:


> If we we're going by the book then yep :yep but it's all good bro.


We are the book.


----------



## Leftsmash

FelixTrinidad said:


> I wanna see this shit happen to Ali Raymi.. rofl.. there won't be anybody left alive.. Yemen Secret Police would have just vanished them all.


I'm not sure what you mean there man, see what happen to Raymi?

Anyway funny to see that fuckwit @Mexi-Box exposed and run of the forum :lol:


----------



## Boxed Ears

As a biracial, transgender American, I conclude that Garcia is racist. He refused to leave the gym on time because he resents Freddie Roach as a fair skinned American (FSA) and then clearly shows his bias when he later says that Pacquiao is a good guy (not fair skinned or American). Then notice that he "doth protest too much" by saying how much he respects what Roach has done in boxing. In other words, his accomplishments are great, but he isn't worth respecting enough to leave the gym on time. This is tantamount to "Some of my best friends are..." and it is disgusting. Garcia comes out the worst in this one. Rios held his tongue because he is a pale Latino and has no business criticizing anyone at all. He lives in a glass house, where Garcia does not.


----------



## Relentless

Just as I thought I'd fall asleep and the noskillweather fans and pretend fans (turbo) will be participating in a circle jerk.


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> Just as I thought I'd fall asleep and the noskillweather fans and pretend fans (turbo) will be participating in a circle jerk.


your bff left you all alone


----------



## Jonnybravo

Garcia a cunt to, as shown in episode 3 of the 24/7

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?26467-Pacquiao-Rios-24-7-Episode-3


----------



## Gunner

panchman69 said:


>


Roach is a piece of shit

Garcia came across really classy

Ariza came across as the sideman once again

He said that 'oo o oo spit it out' as if he expected people to burst into laughter around him


----------



## Mexi-Box

Leftsmash said:


> I'm not sure what you mean there man, see what happen to Raymi?
> 
> Anyway funny to see that fuckwit @Mexi-Box exposed and run of the forum :lol:


Who ran me off the forum, and who the hell are you anyways?


----------



## Relentless

turbotime said:


> your bff left you all alone


I ride solo unlike your bitch ass needing 7 black cocks for every orifice. you can't use the term "i have black in me" if they're external sources.


----------



## bballchump11

Boxed Ears said:


> As a biracial, transgender American, I conclude that Garcia is racist. He refused to leave the gym on time because he resents Freddie Roach as a fair skinned American (FSA) and then clearly shows his bias when he later says that Pacquiao is a good guy (not fair skinned or American). Then notice that he "doth protest too much" by saying how much he respects what Roach has done in boxing. In other words, his accomplishments are great, but he isn't worth respecting enough to leave the gym on time. This is tantamount to "Some of my best friends are..." and it is disgusting. Garcia comes out the worst in this one. Rios held his tongue because he is a pale Latino and has no business criticizing anyone at all. He lives in a glass house, where Garcia does not.


:lol:


----------



## turbotime

Relentless said:


> I ride the sybian


----------



## Relentless

:lol: you cock sucking faguette.

I'm sitting in a barbershop, asked everyone what sybian means no one had a clue and a few guys huddled around me while i google image searched sybian.


----------



## turbotime

:rofl :rofl


----------



## PBFred

Relentless said:


> :lol: you cock sucking faguette.
> 
> I'm sitting in a barbershop, asked everyone what sybian means no one had a clue and a few guys huddled around me while i google image searched sybian.


Were the guys who huddled around you repulsed by the smell?


----------



## Relentless

PBFred said:


> Were the guys who huddled around you repulsed by the smell?


nah we're all the same kind, they embraced the smell.


----------



## steviebruno

Relentless said:


> nah we're all the same kind, they embraced the smell.


Wet chicken? (No race-o)


----------



## Mexi-Box

Relentless said:


> Just as I thought I'd fall asleep and the noskillweather fans and pretend fans (turbo) will be participating in a circle jerk.


Holy shit, they have nothing else to do. I can't fucking go to sleep or do homework without the trash of this site missing me bad. Loved exposing all of their asses, though. They're so butt-hurt that they want to keep trying me.


----------



## Divi253

Relentless said:


> :lol: you cock sucking faguette.
> 
> I'm sitting in a barbershop, asked everyone what sybian means no one had a clue and a few guys huddled around me while i google image searched sybian.


:rofl:rofl


----------



## rjjfan

The truth is out. Freddie was standing up for himself.


----------



## tliang1000

Are we done talking about Roach's racist ass?


----------



## bballchump11

tliang1000 said:


> Are we done talking about Roach's racist ass?


no


----------



## turbotime

Surprised he didn't try and deport everyone.


----------



## turbotime

How awesome was this thread :rofl


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Kurushi said:


> 50+ pages of utter shite. I'm glad to have been a part of it.


LOL randomly click on a page number and see this comment. About sums it up :lol:

Funny now tho few see Garcia as this innocent angel like when this vid originally came out.


----------



## Kurushi

MadcapMaxie said:


> LOL randomly click on a page number and see this comment. About sums it up :lol:
> 
> Funny now tho few see Garcia as this innocent angel like when this vid originally came out.


Haha! and in the end it turned out to have twice as many pages as that!
Yeah, opinions of Garcia have certainly changed, in the last month particularly.


----------



## chibelle

MadcapMaxie said:


> LOL randomly click on a page number and see this comment. About sums it up :lol:
> 
> Funny now tho few see Garcia as this innocent angel like when this vid originally came out.


Oh shocker some CHB posters having double standards and agendas.


----------



## Divi253

What page is the kick in the chest gif? Can't fucking look through 100 pages for that shit.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut

Ariza got that roid rage


----------

